# Rape Day: Vergewaltigungsspiel sorgt auf Steam für Entsetzen



## Felix Schuetz (4. März 2019)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Rape Day: Vergewaltigungsspiel sorgt auf Steam für Entsetzen* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Rape Day: Vergewaltigungsspiel sorgt auf Steam für Entsetzen*


----------



## LOX-TT (4. März 2019)

Vergewaltigungsspiel? Manchmal muss man sich echt fragen ob manche Entwickler noch alle Latten am Zaun haben


----------



## Shotay3 (4. März 2019)

What the fuck did I just read? o0 Dazu fällt einem ja nix mehr ein...


----------



## Loosa (4. März 2019)

Gab es sowas nicht vor Ewigkeiten mal aus Japan? War bei uns aber indiziert. Dem Spiel oben dürfte es genauso ergehen.
Auch wenn es "nur" ein Bildband ist - mit 500 Bildern und 7000 Wörtern. 

Ach, sie an, ein Baby wird auch umgebracht...


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (4. März 2019)

Loosa schrieb:


> Gab es sowas nicht vor Ewigkeiten mal aus Japan? War bei uns aber indiziert. Dem Spiel oben dürfte es genauso ergehen.
> Auch wenn es "nur" ein Bildband ist - mit 500 Bildern und 7000 Wörtern.
> 
> Ach, sie an, ein Baby wird auch umgebracht...



Ja auf Mangagamer findet man bestimmt eine Visual Novel mit ähnlichem Thema. Vielleicht nicht so derb, wobei vielleicht doch...


----------



## ICamus (4. März 2019)

Es wird niemand gezwungen das zu spielen oder sich Videos dazu anzusehen. Ist jetzt nicht wirklich schlimm.


----------



## RedDragon20 (4. März 2019)

ICamus schrieb:


> Es wird niemand gezwungen das zu spielen oder sich Videos dazu anzusehen. Ist jetzt nicht wirklich schlimm.


 ... 



> Er betrachtet Rape Day als "dark comedy"



"Dark comedy"? Wtf?  

Sowas gab es ja schonmal, bekannt als Rapelay oder so ähnlich. Wurde auch zurecht extrem scharf kritisiert.


----------



## Worrel (4. März 2019)

Loosa schrieb:


> Ach, sie an, ein Baby wird auch umgebracht...


Ne, die Szene wurde/wird entfernt.


----------



## Loosa (4. März 2019)

Worrel schrieb:


> Ne, die Szene wurde/wird entfernt.



Aber... aber... da fällt doch die gesamte Handlung auseinander!
Ist doch dann überhaupt nicht mehr glaubwürdig!!!11


----------



## MichaelG (4. März 2019)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Vergewaltigungsspiel? Manchmal muss man sich echt fragen ob manche Entwickler noch alle Latten am Zaun haben



Die Frage erübrigt sich. Wer so etwas entwickelt und herausbringen will hat nicht mehr alle Nadeln an der Tanne. Kunstfreiheit hin oder her. Das ist einfach nur abartig...


----------



## Spiritogre (4. März 2019)

Das Spiel ist nach dem Aufstand der deutschen Empörer inzwischen für Deutschland gesperrt. Gestellte / Virtuelle Vergewaltigung in Medien ist in Deutschland vor einigen Jahren für die meisten Fälle verboten worden, wenn ich mich recht entsinne.


----------



## Batze (4. März 2019)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Die Frage erübrigt sich. Wer so etwas entwickelt und herausbringen will hat nicht mehr alle Nadeln an der Tanne. Kunstfreiheit hin oder her. Das ist einfach nur abartig...



Noch abartiger in meinen Augen sind allerdings die Typen die sowas kaufen.


----------



## Nikolis (4. März 2019)

kann man mittlerweile nicht mehr aufrufen. 
"steht für dieses land nicht zur verfügung" schreibt STEAM da


----------



## Dodo1995 (4. März 2019)

Bleibt nur die Frage ob man darüber berichten soll schließlich wird das Spiel dadürch mehr Aufmerksamkeit bekommen als zuvor.


----------



## z13l5ch31b3 (4. März 2019)

Hoffentlich dürfen Behörden Steamnutzerdaten einsehen und mal Hausbesuche machen  /i


----------



## Loosa (4. März 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Das Spiel ist nach dem Aufstand der deutschen Empörer inzwischen für Deutschland gesperrt. Gestellte / Virtuelle Vergewaltigung in Medien ist in Deutschland vor einigen Jahren für die meisten Fälle verboten worden, wenn ich mich recht entsinne.



Da ging es um Kindesmissbrauch und Sexualisierung von Kindern.
Verherrlichung von Gewalttaten ist schon ewig verboten. Beziehungsweise Degradierung der Frau zum Objekt. Werbung, BILD und Öffentlichkeit ignorieren das allerdings gern.


----------



## Felix Schuetz (4. März 2019)

Dodo1995 schrieb:


> Bleibt nur die Frage ob man darüber berichten soll schließlich wird das Spiel dadürch mehr Aufmerksamkeit bekommen als zuvor.


Danke, dass du das ansprichst, die Frage stellt sich in der Tat. Doch wenn die weltweit beliebteste Vertriebsplattform für PC-Spiele einen Titel dieser Art bewirbt bzw ihm eine Produktseite einräumt, dann halte ich das für relevant. Es geht natürlich nicht darum, dem Titel weitere Aufmerksamkeit zu schenken, da sind wir uns hoffentlich einig. Auf Links habe ich darum auch bewusst verzichtet. Es geht in erster Linie darum, dass überhaupt auf Steam eine Produktseite für das Spiel eingerichtet und trotz Kritik erhalten wurde. Übrigens geht die Info gerade kreuz und quer durchs Netz - da wäre es doch etwas absurd, wenn ich z.B. beim Standard eine Meldung zu dem Thema finde, aber nicht auf pcgames.de, wo PC-Spiele doch unsere Hauptaufgabe sind. Gaming hat auch Schattenseiten, das hier ist eine davon. Davor wollen wir nicht die Augen verschließen. Natürlich bin ich aber für andere Meinungen zu dem Thema offen. Viele Grüße, Felix


----------



## LOX-TT (4. März 2019)

Bericht finde ich auch okay, solange man sich ganz klar von so einem Machwerk (oder besser gesagt geschmacklosen Schund) komplett distanziert


----------



## schokoeis (4. März 2019)

Das ich das noch erleben darf. Es sind sich mal alle einig


----------



## Schalkmund (4. März 2019)

Sehe da das Problem nicht, Hatred gibts doch auch auch auf Steam. Oder ist jetzt plötzlich rumlaufen und massenweise Unschuldige vergewaltigen schlimmer als rumlaufen und massenweise Unschuldige töten?  
Diese Doppelmoral bei den Zockern ist halt immer wieder amüsant.


----------



## pcg-veteran (4. März 2019)

Mal ein paar allgemeine Fragen : 
Was ist in unserer Gesellschaft moralisch schlimmer : In einem Spiel virtuelle Personen (NPCs) zu vergewaltigen oder zu töten? Und macht es dabei einen Unterschied, ob die Person (NPC) ein Zombie ist oder ob man eine Nahkampf- oder Distanzwaffe verwendet? (HalfLife 2, Sägeblätter gegen Zombies. Doom : Kettensäge)
Darf man in Spielen NPCs töten, ohne daß eine Notwehr-Situation vorliegt?  (Hitman)
Darf man in Strategiespielen Angriffskriege planen und durchführen oder wehrlose Städte niederbrennen bzw. mit Atombomben zerstören? (Civilization)

Wer legt fest, welche Geschmacklosigkeiten bei uns gesellschaftsfähig sind und welche nicht?


----------



## Loosa (4. März 2019)

Ich würde mal sagen: der Kontext.


----------



## Bonkic (4. März 2019)

hier ist also der punkt erreicht, wo das ansonsten oft zu hörende argument, wonach "das ist doch nur ein spiel ist" nicht mehr zieht?


----------



## CryPosthuman (4. März 2019)

Tja, das ist eine Gesellschaft, die keine absolute Authorität mehr hat.
Überrascht mich kein bisschen mehr...


----------



## Schalkmund (4. März 2019)

Bonkic schrieb:


> hier ist also der punkt erreicht, wo das ansonsten oft zu hörende argument, wonach "das ist doch nur ein spiel ist" nicht mehr zieht?


Eigentlich nicht oder? Es ist doch immer noch ein Spiel und nicht die Realität 



CryPosthuman schrieb:


> Tja, das ist eine Gesellschaft, die keine absolute Authorität mehr hat.


Stimmt, da müsste wohl mal jemand den Führer wieder ausbuddeln, der würde schon wieder für RECHT und ORDNUNG sorgen!


----------



## Worrel (4. März 2019)

pcg-veteran schrieb:


> Mal ein paar allgemeine Fragen :
> Was ist in unserer Gesellschaft moralisch schlimmer : In einem Spiel virtuelle Personen (NPCs) zu vergewaltigen oder zu töten? ...
> Wer legt fest, welche Geschmacklosigkeiten bei uns gesellschaftsfähig sind und welche nicht?


Für Morde kann man in der Geschichte irgendwelche nachvollziehbaren Begründungen (er)finden. 
Und wenn es nur "Selbsterhaltung und Ressourcengewinn" ist.

Welche nachvollziehbare Begründung könnte es für eine Vergewaltigung geben ...?


----------



## Schalkmund (4. März 2019)

Worrel schrieb:


> Für Morde kann man in der Geschichte irgendwelche nachvollziehbaren Begründungen (er)finden.
> Und wenn es nur "Selbsterhaltung und Ressourcengewinn" ist.
> 
> Welche nachvollziehbare Begründung könnte es für eine Vergewaltigung geben ...?


Lustgewinn


----------



## Spiritogre (4. März 2019)

Loosa schrieb:


> Da ging es um Kindesmissbrauch und Sexualisierung von Kindern.
> Verherrlichung von Gewalttaten ist schon ewig verboten. Beziehungsweise Degradierung der Frau zum Objekt. Werbung, BILD und Öffentlichkeit ignorieren das allerdings gern.



Ne, ich meinte primär Pornos, ich weiß, dass es hier in den 80ern und 90ern noch Pornos mit gestellten Vergewaltigungen gab, die inzwischen aber verboten sind.

Ansonsten nehme ich an, dass es so ist wie üblich, ist der Zusammenhang negativ bzw. künstlerisch dargestellt ist es erlaubt. Es gibt ja etliche Filme in denen jemand vergewaltigt wird. Pornos sind ja explizit von Kunst ausgenommen. (Ähnlich wie Spiele bis vor kurzem bei der Hakenkreuz-Debatte).

PS: Bei dem Spiel handelt es sich übrigens weniger um ein Spiel als um eine Visual Novel, wenn ich mir die Screenshots so ansehe. Das ist typische 3D Grafik für solche Pornos, gibt es im Internet Tonnenweise für Lara Croft, Overwatch oder League of Legends etc.


PPS: Meine Meinung zum Thema, alles sollte erlaubt sein, der Mensch muss selbst entscheiden was er mag und was er konsumiert. Bei fiktiven Medien kommt keiner zu Schaden. Das mag einem teils selbst zu weit gehen aber niemand hat das Recht einem anderen die Grenzen seiner Fantasie aufzuzwingen, bloß weil es den eigenen Moralvorstellungen widerspricht. Denn wo wird die Grenze gezogen? Immer da wo der gesellschaftliche Konsens liegt. Vor einigen Jahren galt auch Homosexualität als widerwärtig ... mal so als Gedankenanreiz, und komme mir jetzt keiner, das ist was anderes. Denn es geht hier im Fantasien nicht(!) um die Realität.


----------



## Wamboland (4. März 2019)

Sehe nicht wo das Problem bei dem Spiel ist... 

Ist nicht mein Fall, würde es auch nicht spielen, aber es entsteht ja auch keinem ein Schaden damit. Und nun muss keiner kommen mit "aber die armen Opfer von Vergewaltigungen .." - die werden es nicht spielen und auch keinen Schaden dadurch erleiden. Allerdings gibt es evtl. 1 Menschen dem es genug gibt um vielleicht nicht in echt eine andere Person zu vergewaltigen. Das Selbe gilt für andere Fetische und "Spielarten" ... mMn selbst für Kinderpornographie. Geben tut es das eh, es unter den Teppich kehren zu wollen ist absurd. Solange kein echter Mensch dafür herhalten muss sehe ich kein Problem damit und denke eben eher das es vielleicht sogar hilft ein Ventil zu schaffen.

Bei einem Film ist es was anderes, da werden andere Menschen in solche Situationen gebracht - egal ob nun freiwillig oder gezwungen. 

Ich weiß das ich mit der Meinung wohl recht einsam bin, aber ich sehe nicht warum das Spiel nicht auf Steam sein sollte (sobald Steam mal einen gescheiten Alterscheck einführt).


----------



## Shadow_Man (4. März 2019)

Mir ist sowas wurst, spielen würde ich es allerdings auch nicht.


----------



## Lordex (4. März 2019)

Schalkmund schrieb:


> Sehe da das Problem nicht, Hatred gibts doch auch auch auf Steam. Oder ist jetzt plötzlich rumlaufen und massenweise Unschuldige vergewaltigen schlimmer als rumlaufen und massenweise Unschuldige töten?
> Diese Doppelmoral bei den Zockern ist halt immer wieder amüsant.



Denke ich mir auch jedesmal. Widerlich dieses Geheuchel...


----------



## Worrel (4. März 2019)

z13l5ch31b3 schrieb:


> Hoffentlich dürfen Behörden Steamnutzerdaten einsehen und mal Hausbesuche machen  /i


Doofe Frage, aber: Weswegen? Weil man sich ein Spiel gekauft/angesehen hat?


----------



## pcg-veteran (4. März 2019)

Das gute an Spielen ist, daß durch Spielerhandlungen zuerst einmal nur virtuelle Personen (NPCs) und ev. eine abstrakte Größe (Moral, Geschmack) verletzt werden, aber keine natürlichen Personen. 
Wer in einem Spiel Spass daran findet, NPCs zu foltern, zu vergewaltigen oder zu töten, der hat möglicherweise ein Problem und sollte prüfen, ob sich daraus eine reale Gefahr für einen selber wie für andere ergeben kann und sollte entsprechend handeln, also notfalls Hilfe suchen. 

Andererseits ist es so, daß die meisten Spieler während ihrer Spieler-Karriere Tausende bis mehrere Hunderttausende von Kills durchführen, gerade in Grindlastigen Spielen, ohne daß sie im realen Leben zum Serien- oder Massenmörder werden. Wie Millionen von Spielern quasi beweisen, folgt aus "Hat Spaß am Töten im Spiel" oder "Tötet im Spiel" nicht zwingend "Tötet aus Spaß im realen Leben". Selbst pädagogisch wertvolle Spiele wie MineCraft haben eine Tötungskomponente. Spieler trennen beim Töten i.a. klar zwischen Spiel und Realität. Wenn diese Trennung (zw. real/virtuell) aber beim Töten funktioniert, sollte sie dann nicht auch für andere Handlungen wie Foltern oder Vergewaltigen möglich sein? (ZB gibt es selbst in WoW einige Quests, in denen der Spieler aktiv NPCs foltern muss.)

Allgemein schätze ich, daß ein Spiel, in dem es primär um Folter oder Vergewaltigung geht, nur ein kleines Nischenpublikum haben wird. Für die meisten Spieler wird es uninteressant sein weil unangenehmes Thema oder nicht interessiert oder langweilig/nicht unterhaltend. Manche werden es ausprobieren, weil es Neuland betritt, andere, weil sie Interesse an dem Thema oder der künstlerischen Umsetzung haben. 
Ob man aber neben dem Jugendschutz auch gleich den Verbotshammer (Zensur) schwingen muß, bezweifele ich. Wenn jemand 18+ ist, sollte er/sie auch das Recht haben, privat Geschmacklosigkeiten zu konsumieren, solange dadurch andere Personen nicht geschädigt werden. Ansonsten müßte man irgendwann auch alle anderen Spiele, in denen verbotene oder geschmacklose Handlungen möglich sind, auf den Prüfstand stellen und ev. verbieten.


----------



## RedDragon20 (4. März 2019)

Schalkmund schrieb:


> Sehe da das Problem nicht, Hatred gibts doch auch auch auf Steam. Oder ist jetzt plötzlich rumlaufen und massenweise Unschuldige vergewaltigen schlimmer als rumlaufen und massenweise Unschuldige töten?
> Diese Doppelmoral bei den Zockern ist halt immer wieder amüsant.



Jetzt stellt sich hier natürlich die Frage, wie viele Hatred tatsächlich spielen oder "Spaß" daran hatten.  Ich hab es mir gar nicht erst gekauft, eben wegen dessen Inhalt. 

Allerdings lässt sich darüber gut diskutieren.  Wenn du (offensichtlich) der Meinung bist, dass ne Kugel in den Kopf eines Unschuldigen genauso schlimm oder schlimmer ist, wie eine Vergewaltigung, ist das völlig okay.  Das möchte ich dir auch gar nicht absprechen. 

Bei einer Vergewaltigung, und sei sie auch nur virtuell dargestellt, spielt ja immernoch der Aspekt der Qual des Opfers und des seelischen und körperlichen Leidens eine Rolle. In Rape Day scheint man, wenn ich den Artikel so lese, ja nicht nur einen Vergewaltiger zu spielen. Dieser Vergewaltiger ist auch noch ein Serienmörder. Man tötet seine Opfer also nicht einfach nur. Man fügt ihnen Qualen zu und entwürdigt sie bis zum äußersten, bevor man sie tötet. Das ist ein ganz anderes Level als Hatred. Das hat überhaupt nichts mit Doppelmoral oder Heuchelei zu tun.

Ich will jetzt auch mal behaupten, dass die meisten Menschen einen schnellen Tod durch die Kugel ins Gesicht einer Vergewaltigung und dem anschließenden Tod vorziehen würden.  Der Tod selbst gehört halt zum Leben dazu und ist daher auch ein deutlich verträglicheres Thema, als seelische und körperliche Qualen durch Vergewaltigungen. Auch wenn der Tod natürlich für jeden scheiße ist. 



Spiritogre schrieb:


> PPS: Meine Meinung zum Thema, alles sollte erlaubt sein, der Mensch muss selbst entscheiden was er mag und was er konsumiert. Bei fiktiven Medien kommt keiner zu Schaden. Das mag einem teils selbst zu weit gehen aber niemand hat das Recht einem anderen die Grenzen seiner Fantasie aufzuzwingen, bloß weil es den eigenen Moralvorstellungen widerspricht. Denn wo wird die Grenze gezogen? Immer da wo der gesellschaftliche Konsens liegt. Vor einigen Jahren galt auch Homosexualität als widerwärtig ... mal so als Gedankenanreiz, und komme mir jetzt keiner, das ist was anderes. Denn es geht hier im Fantasien nicht(!) um die Realität.


Wenn es um Fantasien geht und nicht um die Realität, ist dein Beispiel der Homosexualität ja doch ziemlich schlecht gewählt. Mal abgesehen davon, dass sich die Gesellschaft mit der Zeit auch verändert und Werte sich entsprechend anpassen. Was damals ein No Go war, ist heute kein No Go. Umgekehrt wird genauso ein Schuhe draus. Im Mittelalter hat man Mädchen schon mit 12 oder 13 Jahren verheiratet, was heute einfach mal zurecht absolut verboten und moralisch höchst verwerflich ist. 

Ich gehe allerdings mit dir. Fantasien sind keine Grenzen gesetzt. Jeder kann und darf und soll ruhig denken, was er will. Hierbei geht es aber nicht nur um die bloße Fantasie, sondern um eine explizit Darstellung einer Fantasie. Das ist ja wohl ein himmelweiter Unterschied. Nicht jede Fantasie muss und sollte öffentlich gemacht werden.


----------



## Spiritogre (4. März 2019)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Bei einer Vergewaltigung, und sei sie auch nur virtuell dargestellt, spielt ja immernoch der Aspekt der Qual des Opfers und des seelischen und körperlichen Leidens eine Rolle. In Rape Day scheint man, wenn ich den Artikel so lese, ja nicht nur einen Vergewaltiger zu spielen. Dieser Vergewaltiger ist auch noch ein Serienmörder. Man tötet seine Opfer also nicht einfach nur. Man fügt ihnen Qualen zu und entwürdigt sie bis zum äußersten, bevor man sie tötet. Das ist ein ganz anderes Level als Hatred. Das hat überhaupt nichts mit Doppelmoral oder Heuchelei zu tun.



Spielen ist relativ, wie gesagt, nach den Screenshots zu Urteilen ist das ein Bilderbuch, neudeutsch Visual Novel wo man eben maximal eine Entscheidung anklicken kann "Willst du jetzt a oder b". D.h. weit davon entfernt was die Folter in z.B. GTA 5 angeht.

PS: Mord ist und bleibt letztlich das schlimmste, was einem passieren kann, denn danach ist man tot. Vergewaltigung würde ich so als zweitschlimmstes einstufen, der seelische Schaden und u.U. auch der Körperliche mag enorm sein, aber man lebt wenigstens noch.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (4. März 2019)

Worrel schrieb:


> Doofe Frage, aber: Weswegen? Weil man sich ein Spiel gekauft/angesehen hat?


Wobei wir da bei Minority Report oder "besser" gleich bei einer Gedankenpolizei wären.

Wünsche nach solchen Dingen halte ich für deutlich verwerflicher als virtuelle Situationen mit in der Realität zu Recht strafbaren Handlungen nachzustellen !


----------



## Worrel (4. März 2019)

pcg-veteran schrieb:


> Wer in einem Spiel Spass daran findet, NPCs zu foltern, zu vergewaltigen oder zu töten, ...


Da ist schon mal ein kapitaler Denkfehler drin: Wer sagt denn, daß Spiele in diesem Sinne Spaß machen sollen/müssen?

Beispiel Horrorfilm: Den sieht man sich ja auch nicht an, weil der so lustig ist (Na gut, solche gibt's auch ), sondern, weil man sich gruseln will - weil man einfach mal "gefahrlos ein wenig Angst haben will".

Genauso gibt es Spiele wie zB _Hatred_, die so unangenehm sind, daß man sie ungern spielt. bzw: daß man ein (in meinem Fall jedenfalls) einzigartiges Spielerlebnis hat, daß durch die völlige Abstinenz einer moralischen Instanz extrem vom Haupcharakter des Spiels distanzieren möchte. Und sich gleichzeitig die Frage stellt, wo denn da genau der Unterschied zu Taten in sonstigen Spielen ist. zB gibt es in WoW ua ein Quest mit der sinngemäßen Rechtfertigung: _"Die sind auf unserem Land. Wir waren zuerst da. ... gut, vorher waren die dort, aber das tut jetzt nichts zur Sache."_

Und genau so könnte man ein unangenehmes Vergewaltigungsspiel spielen. Zugegeben: das, was es von dem Spiel bisher zu sehen gibt, spricht mich jetzt alleine von der grafischen Qualität schon nicht an - da kann ich mir ja direkt _"The amazing Bulk" _angucken. Also dieses Vergewaltigungsspiel kommt mir jedenfalls nicht auf den Rechner.

Mitunter bräuchte so ein Spiel nur den passenden Rahmen, der die Spielhandlung rechtfertigt. Zum Beispiel, daß man quasi die Beichte eines Sexualstraftäters nachspielt. Und so von der Spielmechanik her wie in den ersten _Assassins Creed _Teilen eine möglichst hohe Übereinstimmung der Erinnerungen mit dem tatsächlichen Geschehen erreichen muß.


----------



## Loosa (4. März 2019)

Lordex schrieb:


> Denke ich mir auch jedesmal. Widerlich dieses Geheuchel...



Ähh, wer heuchelt denn und was ist daran widerlich? 

In USA ist Gewaltdarstellung kein Problem, dafür bei uns Erotik nicht. Und es ist ein Witz, dass trotz der Prüderie dort die Sexbranche dermaßen riesig ist. Oder auch konsequent. 
Moral und Kultur sind kompliziert. Der Mensch obendrein und im Grunde auch nur ein Tier. Weshalb es Regeln gibt um ein gesellschaftliches Miteinander überhaupt erst zu ermöglichen. Sonst wären Gemeinschaften von über ein-, zweihundert Personen gar nicht möglich. Und dann gibt es eben Ausnahmen von Regeln. Weil die Welt eben nicht so Schwarzweiß ist wie Paragraphen, und ein paar tausend Jahre Entwicklung doch nicht ganz spurlos vorbeigegangen sind. 

Wie gesagt... es ist kompliziert. Aber widerlich?


Wobei durchaus debattiert wird, ob jemand möglicherweise von echten Taten abgehalten wird wenn er seine Fantasien in solchen Spielen ausleben kann. Auf Steam hat sowas trotzdem nichts verloren und sollte dort keine Plattform bekommen.


----------



## RedDragon20 (4. März 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Spielen ist relativ, wie gesagt, nach den Screenshots zu Urteilen ist das ein Bilderbuch, neudeutsch Visual Novel wo man eben maximal eine Entscheidung anklicken kann "Willst du jetzt a oder b". D.h. weit davon entfernt was die Folter in z.B. GTA 5 angeht.


Was allerdings auch erstmal keine Rolle spielt, da man so oder so Einfluss auf die Handlungen dort nimmt.  



Spiritogre schrieb:


> PS: Mord ist und bleibt letztlich das schlimmste, was einem passieren kann, denn danach ist man tot. Vergewaltigung würde ich so als zweitschlimmstes einstufen, der seelische Schaden und u.U. auch der Körperliche mag enorm sein, aber man lebt wenigstens noch.


Was ich auch dir erstmal gar nicht absprechen will. Viele andere (unter anderem auch ich) finden ein Leben voller Leiden um einiges schlimmer. Der Tod kann auch befreiend sein und verliert damit seinen negativen Aspekt. Viele Menschen wählen den Freitod ja nun nicht, weil sie den Tod schlimmer finden, sondern weil sie sich durch den Tod befreit sehen. Auch viele ältere Menschen, die nur noch ans Bett gefesselt sind und nicht mehr selbstständig handeln können, wollen oft nur noch sterben und damit befreit vom Leid sein. 

Der Tod ist trotzdem immer ein scheiß Thema und ich hab auch schon in einem anderen Thread gesagt, dass Gewalt in Games durchaus mal hinterfragt werden sollte.


----------



## Worrel (4. März 2019)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Bei einer Vergewaltigung, und sei sie auch nur virtuell dargestellt, spielt ja immernoch der Aspekt der Qual des Opfers und des seelischen und körperlichen Leidens eine Rolle.


Aber: in der Virtualität gibt es kein leidendes Opfer.



> Wenn es um Fantasien geht und nicht um die Realität, ist dein Beispiel der Homosexualität ja doch ziemlich schlecht gewählt. Mal abgesehen davon, dass sich die Gesellschaft mit der Zeit auch verändert und Werte sich entsprechend anpassen. Was damals ein No Go war, ist heute kein No Go. Umgekehrt wird genauso ein Schuhe draus. Im Mittelalter hat man Mädchen schon mit 12 oder 13 Jahren verheiratet, was heute einfach mal zurecht absolut verboten und moralisch höchst verwerflich ist.


Ein passenderes Beispiel wäre die Tatsache, daß die _Vergewaltigung in der Ehe _noch bis 1997 straffrei war und auch da noch Leute dafür gestimmt hatten, daß das so bleiben sollte.



> Nicht jede Fantasie muss und sollte öffentlich gemacht werden.


Wenn unsere Meinungsfreiheit allerdings was wert sein soll, dann sollte es bei dem, was man öffentlich präsentieren darf, möglichst wenig Grenzen geben.


----------



## RedDragon20 (4. März 2019)

Worrel schrieb:


> Aber: in der Virtualität gibt es kein leidendes Opfer.


Dann eben anders: Es geht um die Darstellung der Qual des Opfers und des seelischen und körperlichen Leidens. 

Allerdings hab ich bei dem Punkt einfach nur etwas zu weit in Richtung Realität ausgeholt und erklären wollen, warum Vergewaltigung und Töten eben nicht das gleiche ist und daher auch keine Doppelmoral und Heuchelei vorhanden sein kann.  




Worrel schrieb:


> Ein passenderes Beispiel wäre die Tatsache, daß die _Vergewaltigung in der Ehe _noch bis 1997 straffrei war und auch da noch Leute dafür gestimmt hatten, daß das so bleiben sollte.


Leute, die dafür gestimmt hätten, sind Idioten. Ganz einfach. Wer für sowas stimmt, sollte sich mal ernsthaft die Frage stellen, ob bei ihm noch alles in Ordnung ist. 



Worrel schrieb:


> Wenn unsere Meinungsfreiheit allerdings was wert sein soll, dann sollte es bei dem, was man öffentlich präsentieren darf, möglichst wenig Grenzen geben.


Jetzt stellt sich aber auch noch die Frage, ob es noch was mit "Meinungsfreiheit" zu tun hat, wenn man Vergewaltigung ohne jedes Motiv einfach nur möglichst explizit darstellt. 

Wenn eine Vergewaltigung in einem Spiel explizit gezeigt wird, man aber selbst als Spieler insofern Einfluss darauf nehmen kann, diese zu verhindern oder zu ignorieren...okay. Ich würde es ganz klar verhindern. Das wäre immernoch kontrovers, aber das könnte man ja noch mit dem Motiv erklären, dass der Spieler sein Handeln tatsächlich mal reflektieren soll. Und das geht ja auch nur, wenn man im Spiel die Wahl hat. Aber welche tiefere Botschaft, welches Motiv bringt uns Rape Day näher? 

Das hat mit Meinungsfreiheit genauso wenig am Hut, wie [Hier bitte beliebige Beleidigung einfügen]. Eine Meinung muss auch eine Grundlage haben, eine Basis. Ihr muss eine gewisse Überzeugung zugrunde liegen. Sonst würde man ja diese Meinung nicht vertreten. Und im schlimmsten Fall wäre die hinter Rape Day liegende Überzeugung, dass Vergewaltigung gut und schön ist. Und das wäre weit davon entfernt, von der Meinungsfreiheit gedeckt zu sein.


----------



## Schalkmund (4. März 2019)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Allerdings lässt sich darüber gut diskutieren.  Wenn du (offensichtlich) der Meinung bist, dass ne Kugel in den Kopf eines Unschuldigen genauso schlimm oder schlimmer ist, wie eine Vergewaltigung, ist das völlig okay.  Das möchte ich dir auch gar nicht absprechen.
> ...
> Bei einer Vergewaltigung, und sei sie auch nur virtuell dargestellt, spielt ja immernoch der Aspekt der Qual des Opfers und des seelischen und körperlichen Leidens eine Rolle.


Bei Hatred finden auch nicht alle Opfer einen schnellen Tod. Die werden häufig angeschossen, winden sich dann am Boden stöhnend und wimmernd  vor Schmerzen (Bauchschüsse sind bekannterweise eine verdammt qualvolle Art zu verenden) und bis der Spieler so gnädig ist und ihnen den Fangschuss gibt, ihnen die Kehle durchschneidet oder ihren Kopf auf dem Bürgersteig breit tritt, sofern er denn will und sie nicht einfach ihrem Leid überlässt 
Was den Sadismus angeht tun sich beide Spiele vermutlich nicht allzu viel.


----------



## pcg-veteran (4. März 2019)

Worrel schrieb:


> Welche nachvollziehbare Begründung könnte es für eine Vergewaltigung geben ...?



in real : Biologischer Fortpflanzungstrieb, Sadismus, Rache, Machtdemonstration. (Wenn Frauen Frauen vergewaltigen, scheidet der Fortpflanzungstrieb wohl aus.) Gerade in Kriegsszenarien oder hierarchischen Strukturen (Sklavenhaltergesellschaften), in denen Straffreiheit (und ev.  sogar gesellschaftliche Anerkennung) gewährt werden, fallen die Schranken schnell.

virtuell : (Fehl- bzw. umgeleiteter) Fortpflanzungstrieb wie beim Porno-Konsum. Im Spiel : Neugier, den "ganzen" Content eines Spiels zu sehen.  

Wenn man in einem Spiel nur die Wahl hat, mit einem NPC keinen Sex zu haben (keine Sex-Szene) oder den NPC zu vergewaltigen (Sex-Szene), werden viele Spieler den Vergewaltigungspfad zumindest ausprobieren, auch wenn es ihrer inneren Einstellung widerspricht. Langfristig kann sich solch ein Design allerdings negativ auswirken, weil Spieler ungern Spiele kaufen, die von ihnen unangenehme Handlungen verlangen. 

Allgemein stellt sich die Frage, ob der Spieler die Spielfigur direkt steuert (1st Person, direkte Handlungen) oder ob der Spieler eigentlich nur ein Voyeur ist, der die Szene auswählt und den Spielfiguren bei ihren Handlungen zuschaut (3rd Person).


----------



## RedDragon20 (4. März 2019)

Schalkmund schrieb:


> Bei Hatred finden auch nicht alle Opfer einen schnellen Tod. Die werden häufig angeschossen, winden sich dann am Boden stöhnend und wimmernd  vor Schmerzen (Bauchschüsse sind bekannterweise eine verdammt qualvolle Art zu verenden) und bis der Spieler so gnädig ist und ihnen den Fangschuss gibt, ihnen die Kehle durchschneidet oder ihren Kopf auf dem Bürgersteig breit tritt, sofern er denn will und sie nicht einfach ihrem Leid überlässt
> Was den Sadismus angeht tun sich beide Spiele vermutlich nicht allzu viel.


Dass sowas möglich ist, wusste ich nicht, da ich Hatred auch nie gespielt habe.  Wie gesagt, ich habe es mir allein aufgrund der Thematik (unschuldige killen) nicht gekauft. Allerdings stand Hatred ja nun eben deswegen auch unter starken Beschuss. Zurecht. Hier also von Doppelmoral und Heuchelei zu reden, ist also dennoch schon recht...kurzsichtig. 

Keiner hier fand das Spiel total supi. Entweder wurde es abgelehnt oder aber es wurde mit Desinteresse, weil X und Y, abgestraft. Schlussendlich aber war es genauso kontrovers diskutiert worden, wie jetzt gerade Rape Day.



pcg-veteran schrieb:


> Allgemein stellt sich die Frage, ob der Spieler die Spielfigur direkt steuert (1st Person, direkte Handlungen) oder ob der Spieler eigentlich nur ein Voyeur ist, der die Szene auswählt und den Spielfiguren bei ihren Handlungen zuschaut (3rd Person).


Wenn überhaupt ist der Spieler eher bei Visual Novels Voyeur. Auch bei Third Person-Games nimmt man aktiv Einfluss auf das Spielgeschehen (Cutscenes, die man nicht steuern kann, gibts ja auch bei First Person-Games).


----------



## Spiritogre (4. März 2019)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Viele andere (unter anderem auch ich) finden ein Leben voller Leiden um einiges schlimmer. Der Tod kann auch befreiend sein und verliert damit seinen negativen Aspekt. Viele Menschen wählen den Freitod ja nun nicht, weil sie den Tod schlimmer finden, sondern weil sie sich durch den Tod befreit sehen. Auch viele ältere Menschen, die nur noch ans Bett gefesselt sind und nicht mehr selbstständig handeln können, wollen oft nur noch sterben und damit befreit vom Leid sein.



Das ist ein ganz, ganz dummer Vergleich, weil der Tod nun einmal alles endet. Natürlich leidet man nicht mehr aber man beraubt sich gleichzeitig sämtlicher Möglichkeiten doch noch wieder Lebensfreude zu gewinnen. Selbstmord ist schlicht der feige Ausweg. 

Ein Cousin von mir hatte schlimme Depressionen, er hat in der Klinik eine andere depressive Patientin kennengelernt und die beiden haben sich ineinander verliebt und konnten so wieder Glück am Leben finden. Wen du tot bist, bist du tot und kannst so ein Glück nicht mehr finden.

Freitod bei alten Menschen ist so eine Sache, ohne moderne Medizin wären sie häufig schon längst gestorben und sie haben ihr leben gelebt und wissen, dass bis zum ohnehin nicht mehr fernen Ende nur Schmerzen und Leid warten. Das ist also was völlig anderes.


----------



## McDrake (4. März 2019)

Ohne alles hier gelesen zu haben: 1. Es handelt sich hiet um kein "echtes" Game, oder? Was ich früher in Comics von Heavy Metal gelesen habe....
2. Man darf sich dann schon mal ein wenig hintersinnen, was man in Ego-Shootern denn normalerweise so macht....ja klar, der Gegner wehrt sich (macht ein Vergewaltigunsopfer aich mal): Man(n) übt schlicht Macht aus. 

Nein, so ein Game brauchen wir wohl nicht. Nur darf man, oder muss man auch mal das eigene Spielverhalten bissi kritisch beurteilen. 

Nein, so ein Game brauchts nicht. Gibt's aber auch nicht im EPIC-Store
[emoji14]


----------



## Falconer75 (4. März 2019)

FelixSchuetz schrieb:


> Übrigens geht die Info gerade kreuz und quer durchs Netz - da wäre es doch etwas absurd, wenn ich z.B. beim Standard eine Meldung zu dem Thema finde, aber nicht auf pcgames.de, wo PC-Spiele doch unsere Hauptaufgabe sind. Gaming hat auch Schattenseiten, das hier ist eine davon. Davor wollen wir nicht die Augen verschließen. Natürlich bin ich aber für andere Meinungen zu dem Thema offen.



Der Standard und andere qualitativ ordentliche Mainstream-Medien bringen durchaus aber auch häufiger Game-Themen, die ihr nicht aufnehmt. Hier macht ihr es. Nicht so sehr eure Entscheidung finde ich erschreckend, sondern das Niveau so mancher (erwartbarer) Diskussionsbeiträge zur Meldung. Liegt in eurem Ermessen, welche Schlüsse ihr daraus zieht.


----------



## RedDragon20 (4. März 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Das ist ein ganz, ganz dummer Vergleich, weil der Tod nun einmal alles endet. Natürlich leidet man nicht mehr aber man beraubt sich gleichzeitig sämtlicher Möglichkeiten doch noch wieder Lebensfreude zu gewinnen. Selbstmord ist schlicht der feige Ausweg.
> 
> Ein Cousin von mir hatte schlimme Depressionen, er hat in der Klinik eine andere depressive Patientin kennengelernt und die beiden haben sich ineinander verliebt und konnten so wieder Glück am Leben finden. Wen du tot bist, bist du tot und kannst so ein Glück nicht mehr finden.
> 
> Freitod bei alten Menschen ist so eine Sache, ohne moderne Medizin wären sie häufig schon längst gestorben und sie haben ihr leben gelebt und wissen, dass bis zum ohnehin nicht mehr fernen Ende nur Schmerzen und Leid warten. Das ist also was völlig anderes.



Glückwunsch an deinen Cousin, aber nicht jeder seelisch kranke hat dieses Glück. Abgesehen davon, dass Depressionen nicht von heute auf morgen verschwinden, nur weil man n Partner gefunden hat. Und Depression ist eine ganz hinterlistige Sache, die auch mal ganz schnell wieder zurück kommen kann. Heilbar in dem Sinne ist es nicht. Depression ist quasi der Krebs der Seele. Aber das mal nur als Randnotiz. Zurück zum Thema. 

Natürlich endet mit dem Tod alles. Klar, positive Dinge...aber eben auch negative Kackscheiße. Es gibt aber nunmal Menschen, die sehen keinen anderen Ausweg mehr, feige oder nicht. Ob das nun junge Menschen sind, die aus welchen Gründen auch immer, den Tod lieber hinnehmen würden, oder ob das nun ans Bett gefesselte Senioren sind. Alternativ können wir auch unheilbar kranke Menschen als Beispiel nennen, die einfach nur schnellstmöglich ein Ende des Leidens wollen. Vielleicht solltest du dich mal in solche Leute hinein versetzen, statt einfach zu sagen "Du erzählst Unfug", nur weil es dir der Gedanke, dass der Tod auch befreiend sein kann, gegen den Strich geht (was ich allerdings durchaus nachvollziehen kann). Ich hab schon meine Gründe, warum ich so denke, und die kannst du mir ruhig zugestehen. Geh mal in ein Seniorenheim und rede mit den Leuten. Ich bin mir hundertprozentig sicher, dass du mindestens einen finden wirst, der lieber sterben würde, statt weiter "am Leben gehalten zu werden". 

Ich will dir deine Meinung dazu gar nicht absprechen. Keinesfalls. Aber dass du (wieder mal) meine Worte als Unfug abstempelst, ist schon ziemlich..."mutig". Wenn nicht sogar einfach nur dreist und kurzsichtig. Ich will auch mal daher bezweifeln, dass du jemals wirklich mit solchen Menschen zu tun hattest. Zumindest mangelt es dir da ganz offensichtlich an Einfühlungsvermögen.

Allerdings werde ich darüber jetzt auch nicht weiter diskutieren.  Das geht schon zu weit vom Thema ab. Also lassen wir es gut sein. Wie gesagt, deine Meinung zu dem Thema Tod sei dir (Achtung, kein Sarkasmus) gegönnt.


----------



## Xanbor (4. März 2019)

Schalkmund schrieb:


> Lustgewinn



Eher zweitrangig. Da geht es hauptsächlich um Ausleben von Macht bzw. der Demonstration derselben. Möglich auch ausleben von Gewalt.

Ach ja: Fortpflazungstrieb gilt hier nur ganz gering. Z.B. eine Wald- und Wiesenmaus wird sich, wie alle Lebewesen, nicht denken "Oh, ich muss jetzt sexuell aktiv werden um so meine Art zu erhalten und um mich fortzupflanzen." Gut, das mag manchmal bei Menschen der Fall sein, aber im Grunde sind wir sexuell aktiv, weil - na, na? - es sich unheimlich geil anfühlt. Punkt


----------



## RedDragon20 (4. März 2019)

Xanbor schrieb:


> Eher zweitrangig. Da geht es hauptsächlich um Ausleben von Macht bzw. der Demonstration derselben. Möglich auch ausleben von Gewalt


Woraus so einige Menschen durchaus einen Lustgewinn für sich herausziehen.


----------



## LOX-TT (4. März 2019)

ich muss sagen dass ich es ziemlich erschreckend finde, wie viele hier mit diesem absonderlichen Stück Software absolut kein Problem haben, ja es sogar noch versuchen schönzureden 

wäre ich Steam, würde ich nicht nur dieses "Spiel" von der Plattform schmeißen, sondern direkt das ganze Studio dahinter dort fernhalten, Hausrecht und so.


----------



## McDrake (4. März 2019)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> ich muss sagen dass ich es ziemlich erschreckend finde, wie viele hier mit diesem absonderlichen Stück Software absolut kein Problem haben, ja es sogar noch versuchen schönzureden


Wo ziehst Du denn Deine Grenzen beim spielen? Ein kleiner Mord da? Einen Passanten dort überfahren? Passiert bei Deinen Spielen nie sowas, bzw bist sogar AKTIV tätig?  Nochmals: Solche Games brauchts nicht. Dann kommen wir aber auch ganz schnell auf die Linie, dass Ego-Shooter nicht "so toll" und für ganz viel Leid verantwortlich sind.


----------



## sealofdarkness (4. März 2019)

Dieses "Spiel" ist doch nicht der Rede wert. Es scheint nur wild diskutiert zu werden, weil es ein Tabuthema provozierend darstellt und deswegen einigen Leuten sauer aufstößt. Also bitte, welcher normal gesunde Mensch läuft Gefahr bei einem derartigen "Spiel" zu einem Soziopathen zu mutieren? Es ist moralisch völlig verwerflich. Ja und?  Demnächst werden Menschen noch mit verachtenden Blicken angeschaut, weil sie Skyrim so gemoddet haben, dass man diese nervigen Gören ummurksen kann 



Spiritogre schrieb:


> Selbstmord ist *schlicht* der *feige* Ausweg.



Schlicht und feige sind Selbstmorde definitiv nicht. Es gehört schon einiges an Bereitschaft dazu, diesen "Weg" zu wählen und ihn auch "erfolgreich" zu bestreiten.


----------



## ICamus (4. März 2019)

McDrake schrieb:


> Wo ziehst Du denn Deine Grenzen beim spielen? Ein kleiner Mord da? Einen Passanten dort überfahren? Passiert bei Deinen Spielen nie sowas, bzw bist sogar AKTIV tätig?  Nochmals: Solche Games brauchts nicht. Dann kommen wir aber auch ganz schnell auf die Linie, dass Ego-Shooter nicht "so toll" und für ganz viel Leid verantwortlich sind.



Nicht zu vergessen, dass es in anderen Unterhaltungsmedien deutlich härtere Inhalte als Vergewaltigung und Mord gibt. Hier hat man es mal wieder mit dem Bias und dem Unwissen von dem Typen zu tun. Würde mich da emotional nicht reinhängen.


----------



## LOX-TT (4. März 2019)

sealofdarkness schrieb:


> Schlicht und feige sind Selbstmorde definitiv nicht. Es gehört schon einiges an Bereitschaft dazu, diesen "Weg" zu wählen und ihn auch "erfolgreich" zu bestreiten.



Naja sich würde es nicht pauschalisieren, weder in diese noch die andere Richtung, das hängt würde ich sagen von der jeweiligen Situation ab


----------



## Worrel (4. März 2019)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> ich muss sagen dass ich es ziemlich erschreckend finde, wie viele hier mit diesem absonderlichen Stück Software absolut kein Problem haben, ja es sogar noch versuchen schönzureden


Die Frage ist nicht unbedingt: _"Sollte man *mit dieser *Software Probleme haben?"_, sondern: _"Sollte man mit virtuell dargestellten Handlungen *generell *Probleme haben?"_

Verbot und Skandalberichterstattung sind die beste Werbung für das Spiel. 
Und die Zielgruppe dürfte ursprünglich so gering sein, daß sich der Aufschrei überhaupt nicht rentiert.


----------



## McDrake (4. März 2019)

ICamus schrieb:


> Nicht zu vergessen, dass es in anderen Unterhaltungsmedien deutlich härtere Inhalte als Vergewaltigung und Mord gibt. Hier hat man es mal wieder mit dem Bias und dem Unwissen von dem Typen zu tun. Würde mich da emotional nicht reinhängen.


Ich glaube, wie schon wer anders geschrieben hat, dass es sich hier wiedermal um ein Tabuthema handelt, welches ein "cleverer" Entwickler angenommen hat. Er hat seine 10 Minuten und gut ist. "Wir" Gamer sind ja so rechenschaftlich, dass wir auch darauf anspringen.


----------



## RedDragon20 (4. März 2019)

McDrake schrieb:


> Ich glaube, wie schon wer anders geschrieben hat, dass es sich hier wiedermal um ein Tabuthema handelt, welches ein "cleverer" Entwickler angenommen hat. Er hat seine 10 Minuten und gut ist. "Wir" Gamer sind ja so rechenschaftlich, dass wir auch darauf anspringen.


Ich frage mich, was nach den 10 Minuten passiert. Ein "Entwicklung eines Vergewaltigungsspiels" dürfte sich relativ schlecht in einem Lebenslauf bei eventueller späterer Jobsuche machen.


----------



## ICamus (4. März 2019)

McDrake schrieb:


> Ich glaube, wie schon wer anders geschrieben hat, dass es sich hier wiedermal um ein Tabuthema handelt, welches ein "cleverer" Entwickler angenommen hat. Er hat seine 10 Minuten und gut ist. "Wir" Gamer sind ja so rechenschaftlich, dass wir auch darauf anspringen.



Ich denke du meinst hier "berechenbar" wo du "rechenschaftlich" schreibst, aber ich gebe dir grundsätzlich recht. Diese ganze Aufregungskiste ist inzwischen recht vorhersehbar geworden. Darum gibt es inzwischen auch so schöne Begriffe wie "hate clicks".

https://contently.com/2019/02/20/hate-clicks/


----------



## Worrel (4. März 2019)

ICamus schrieb:


> Nicht zu vergessen, dass es in anderen Unterhaltungsmedien deutlich härtere Inhalte als Vergewaltigung und Mord gibt.


Und zwar nicht erst seit gestern. siehe beispielsweise den Struwwelpeter, in dem nach dem Untertitel _"lustige Geschichten und drollige Bilder"_ ein Mädchen bei lebendigem Leibe verbrennt, der Schneider schneidet Konrad die Daumen mit einer Riesenschere ab und der Suppenkaspar hungert sich zu Tode. Auch andere Märchen sind nicht gerade zimperlich: Man denke beispielsweise an Hänsel und Grethel, die eine alte Frau in einen Ofen stecken und ebenfalls bei lebendigem Leibe verbrennen.


----------



## McDrake (4. März 2019)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Ich frage mich, was nach den 10 Minuten passiert. Ein "Entwicklung eines Vergewaltigungsspiels" dürfte sich relativ schlecht in einem Lebenslauf bei eventueller späterer Jobsuche machen.


Und somit löst sich wieder ein Problem von selbst. 
Die Grabenkämpfe in den virtuellen Weltkriegen dürfen aber dann doch in BF und COD weiter ausgefochten werden.
[emoji14]


----------



## LOX-TT (4. März 2019)

ICamus schrieb:


> Nicht zu vergessen, dass es in anderen Unterhaltungsmedien deutlich härtere Inhalte als Vergewaltigung und Mord gibt. Hier hat man es mal wieder mit dem Bias und dem Unwissen von dem Typen zu tun. Würde mich da emotional nicht reinhängen.



nur um sicher zu gehen, mit "dem Typen" meinst du wen genau?

Unabhängig davon ist es ein Unterschied ob sowas passiv in nem Film oder ner Serie vorkommt oder interaktiv in einem Videospiel, noch dazu vom Spiele-Charakter selbst.


----------



## Spiritogre (4. März 2019)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Unabhängig davon ist es ein Unterschied ob sowas passiv in nem Film oder ner Serie vorkommt oder interaktiv in einem Videospiel, noch dazu vom Spiele-Charakter selbst.


Wie bereits mehrfach von mir angeführt, es ist ein Bilderbuch, man spielt da nichts selbst. Die Interaktivität ist also sehr limitiert.


----------



## pcg-veteran (4. März 2019)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> ich muss sagen dass ich es ziemlich erschreckend finde, wie viele hier mit diesem absonderlichen Stück Software absolut kein Problem haben, ja es sogar noch versuchen schönzureden
> 
> wäre ich Steam, würde ich nicht nur dieses "Spiel" von der Plattform schmeißen, sondern direkt das ganze Studio dahinter dort fernhalten, Hausrecht und so.



Steam wurde ja damals als Kopierschutz-Plattform für HalfLife 2 eingeführt, ein Spiel in dem der Spieler u.a. mittels Gravity Gun Sägeblätter auf geisteskranke, behinderte bzw. verhaltensgestörte Menschen (Zombies) werfen muß um sie zu töten. Schrotflinte und Feuer ging glaube ich auch. Das war für mich damals schon jenseits der Grenze zur Geschmacklosigkeit. Wer die deutsche Geschichte kennt, weiß, daß im 3. Reich zigtausende behinderte und kranke Menschen in der Aktion T4 umgebracht wurden. (Laut Wikipedia 70.000 Opfer.) Das Verwenden von behinderten bzw. gestörten Personen (Zombies) als Feindbild und Kanonenfutter in Spielen erinnert einfach zu stark an die menschenverachtende Nazi-Mentalität, die Kranke und Behinderte erst ausgegrenzt und schließlich vernichtet hat. Allerdings gilt HalfLife 2 auch heute noch als Kultspiel, Meilenstein ... kaum ein Spieler, der realisiert, auf welchen menschenverachtenden Weg er sich dort begibt. Insofern ist Valve bzw. Steam sicher keine gute Moralische Instanz, um über andere Spiele moralisch zu werten. Da müssten sie erst einmal HL2 (und die ganzen anderen Zombie-Spiele) zensieren bzw. vom Markt nehmen.


----------



## McDrake (4. März 2019)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Unabhängig davon ist es ein Unterschied ob sowas passiv in nem Film oder ner Serie vorkommt oder interaktiv in einem Videospiel, noch dazu vom Spiele-Charakter selbst.


Ja, dass PASSIV und AKTIV was anderes ist... Hier gehts ja sogar eher um passiv, da näher am Comic.
Aber auch hier wieder das selbe: Morden, meucheln, ob gegen KI oder schlimmer(?), andere, richtige Menschen im virtuellen Gewand, ist doch schon normal in unserem Hobby. Was aber in Zukunft, wenn echte VR Tatsache wird, rechtlich ganz schön spannend wird Mark my words.


----------



## ICamus (4. März 2019)

Worrel schrieb:


> Und zwar nicht erst seit gestern. siehe beispielsweise den Struwwelpeter, in dem nach dem Untertitel _"lustige Geschichten und drollige Bilder"_ ein Mädchen bei lebendigem Leibe verbrennt, der Schneider schneidet Konrad die Daumen mit einer Riesenschere ab und der Suppenkaspar hungert sich zu Tode. Auch andere Märchen sind nicht gerade zimperlich: Man denke beispielsweise an Hänsel und Grethel, die eine alte Frau in einen Ofen stecken und ebenfalls bei lebendigem Leibe verbrennen.



Rotkäppchen ist auch so eine recht grausame Geschichte. Jedoch bin ich mir nicht sicher ob viele Kinder die Wahl haben diese Märchen vorgelesen zu bekommen, wohingegen bei diesem Spiel und vergleichbaren Titeln direkt vorher deutlich gesagt wird worum es geht.


----------



## RedDragon20 (4. März 2019)

McDrake schrieb:


> Und somit löst sich wieder ein Problem von selbst.
> Die Grabenkämpfe in den virtuellen Weltkriegen dürfen aber dann doch in BF und COD weiter ausgefochten werden.
> [emoji14]



Dennoch stellt sich mir persönlich nach wie vor die Frage, ob bei den Entwicklern solcher Games wirklich noch alles in Ordnung ist. Einfach nur Provokation der Provokation wegen? Das macht die Sache nicht besser, im Gegenteil. Hier wird eine kontroverse Thematik aufgegriffen und mit einer Art umgegangen, die völlig pietätlos ist. Vor allem aber absolut unnötig. 

Und bevor einige hier wieder das Argument bringen, dass man in Shootern ja dauernd Leute tötet: Das Argument kann ich in diesem Kontext nur schwer gelten lassen. Einfach aus zwei Gründen: 
1. Ja, man tötet virtuelle Leute. Aber man befindet sich in Shootern fast immer in einer Art "Notwehrposition". Das heißt, dass man selbst in der Regel nicht Angreifer in dem Sinne ist, sondern immer irgendetwas verteidigen muss und wenn es nur das eigene (virtuelle) Leben ist. Schießt man nicht, wird man erschossen. Zumal man aber selbst da noch die Möglichkeit hat, zu fliehen. Spiele, in denen eine Flucht nicht möglich ist, sind doch eher rar gesäht. Und so schlecht viele Geschichten in Games auch sind, bieten sie aber in der Regel dennoch zumindest halbwegs nachvollziehbare Gründe für das Ballern. 
2. Heutige Spiele bieten einem in der Regel ziemlich viele Möglichkeiten, um voran zu kommen. In AC z.B. kann man durchaus Gegner offen bekämpfen, hinterrücks erstechen oder einfach an ihnen vorbei schleichen und sie am Leben lassen. In anderen Games hat man wenigstens noch die Möglichkeit, ob man einen Gegner nur k.o. haut oder eben ersticht (Metro: Exodus z.B.). 

Diese Möglichkeiten hat man bei Games wie Hatred oder Rape Day eben nicht. Diese Spiele zwingen einen gerade zu, unschuldige zu töten und/oder zu vergewaltigen. Dabei spielt der Grad an Interaktivität übrigens keine Rolle, da man so oder so Einfluss auf das nimmt, was da geschieht. Und wenn es nur durch einen simplen Mausklick ist. Diese spiele greifen Themen auf, die es in der Realität tatsächlich gibt, die hochbrisant, kontrovers und aktuell sind, und die viele Opfer forderten, und provozieren einfach nur. Nicht mehr, nicht weniger. Dass es klappt, steht außer Frage. Es wird diskutiert. Aber das auch zurecht. Nur eben nicht, weil da ein besonders cleveres Bürschchen sich das so gedacht hat (wer das denkt, überschätzt den Einfluss des Entwicklers und unterschätzt die Fähigkeit der Leute, selbstständig zu denken), sondern ganz einfach, weil diese Spiele ekelhaft sind.


----------



## ICamus (4. März 2019)

McDrake schrieb:


> Ja, dass PASSIV und AKTIV was anderes ist... Hier gehts ja sogar eher um passiv, da näher am Comic.
> Aber auch hier wieder das selbe: Morden, meucheln, ob gegen KI oder schlimmer(?), andere, richtige Menschen im virtuellen Gewand, ist doch schon normal in unserem Hobby. Was aber in Zukunft, wenn echte VR Tatsache wird, rechtlich ganz schön spannend wird Mark my words.



Diese ganze aktiv/passiv Geschichte funktioniert doch auch nicht mehr. Egal ob man einen Mord in einem Buch oder einem Spiel konsumiert, dadurch stirbt kein Mensch. Es wird nichteinmal die Handlung des Ermordens ausreichend simuliert um da bisher Bedenken anmelden zu können. Selbst wenn die Simulationen dank VR deutlich realistischer werden, kann man ersteinmal davon ausgehen das die Nutzer Realität und Fiktion unterscheiden können.


----------



## McDrake (4. März 2019)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Dennoch stellt sich mir persönlich nach wie vor die Frage, ob bei den Entwicklern solcher Games wirklich noch alles in Ordnung ist. Einfach nur Provokation der Provokation wegen? Das macht die Sache nicht besser, im Gegenteil. Hier wird eine Thematik aufgegriffen und mit einer Art umgegangen, die völlig pietätlos ist. Vor allem aber absolut unnötig.
> 
> Und bevor einige hier wieder das Argument bringen, dass man in Shootern ja dauernd Leute tötet: Das Argument kann ich in diesem Kontext nur schwer gelten lassen. Einfach aus zwei Gründen:
> 1. Ja, man tötet virtuelle Leute. Aber man befindet sich in Shootern fast immer in einer Art "Notwehrposition". Das heißt, dass man selbst in der Regel nicht Angreifer in dem Sinne ist, sondern immer irgendetwas verteidigen muss und wenn es nur das eigene (virtuelle) Leben ist. Schießt man nicht, wird man erschossen. Zumal man aber selbst da noch die Möglichkeit hat, zu fliehen. Spiele, in denen eine Flucht nicht möglich ist, sind doch eher rar gesäht. Und so schlecht viele Geschichten in Games auch sind, bieten sie aber in der Regel dennoch zumindest halbwegs nachvollziehbare Gründe für das Ballern.


Also würds einen Unterschied machen, wenns darum ginge: Entweder vergewaltigte ich, oder ich werde vergewaltigt? Und sorry, die Gründe....
Hast Du denn Rapeday gespielt, um das alles im Kontext zu erkennen? 


> 2. Heutige Spiele bieten einem in der Regel ziemlich viele Möglichkeiten, um voran zu kommen. In AC z.B. kann man durchaus Gegner offen bekämpfen, hinterrücks erstechen oder einfach an ihnen vorbei schleichen und sie am Leben lassen. In anderen Games hat man wenigstens noch die Möglichkeit, ob man einen Gegner nur k.o. haut oder eben ersticht (Metro: Exodus z.B.).


 Geht aber auch hier meist schlussendlich um das eine. Bitte nicht so spitzfindig. Ich habe selber hunderte von Gegner in den Assassinsteilen gemeuchelt...wer nicht. Klar spielt man auch ein BF um sich gleich um 180 zu drehen um den Kriegsgräueln zu entfliehen. Etcetc


----------



## RedDragon20 (5. März 2019)

McDrake schrieb:


> Also würds einen Unterschied machen, wenns darum ginge: Entweder vergewaltigte ich, oder ich werde vergewaltigt? Und sorry, die Gründe....


Fang jetzt bloß nicht an, mir die Worte umzudrehen.   Du bist ja wohl intelligent genug um zu erkennen, was ich meine und wie ich das meine. 



McDrake schrieb:


> Hast Du denn Rapeday gespielt, um das alles im Kontext zu erkennen?


Steht doch im Artikel: 


> "Es ist eine gefährliche Welt ohne Regeln. Die Zombies genießen es, das Fleisch warmer Menschen zu fressen und sie brutal zu vergewaltigen, doch du bist der gefährlichste Vergewaltiger in der Stadt." Hinweise auf einen satirischen Kontext gibt es nicht, vielmehr erklärt der Entwickler selbst, dass sein Spiel ansonsten nicht viel zu bieten habe: "Rape Day ist ein choose-you-own-adventure visual novel. Es enthält weder Grinding noch andere Zeitverschwendung. Also überspring das Vorspiel und genieß deinen Rape Day; du hast es dir verdient."


Das sagt doch schon jede Menge über das Spiel aus. War die Frage, ob ich Rape Day gespielt habe, um das alles im Kontext zu erkennen, also wirklich nötig? Eher nicht. 



McDrake schrieb:


> Geht aber auch hier meist schlussendlich um das eine. Bitte nicht so spitzfindig. Ich habe selber hunderte von Gegner in den Assassinsteilen gemeuchelt...wer nicht. Klar spielt man auch ein BF um sich gleich um 180 zu drehen um den Kriegsgräueln zu entfliehen. Etcetc


Dass man in AC eben nicht immer "pazifistisch" sein kann, weil es die Story und Ziele nicht zulassen, ist mir klar. Man spielt halt einen Assassinen. Aber ich hab es abgesehen davon durchaus in den letzten beiden AC-Titeln geschafft, die meiste Zeit durch zukommen, ohne einen Gegner zu killen, wenn es nicht explizit gefordert wurde. 

Fakt ist aber, dass heutige Spiele immer öfter mehrere Möglichkeiten zum voran kommen bieten. Dass die meisten diese Möglichkeiten weniger nutzen und sich für den schnellsten Weg (das Töten) entscheiden, liegt aber eher beim Spieler, nicht beim Spiel.

Aber gut... Bei dem Thema kann es wohl sowieso keine Einigung geben. Was auch völlig okay ist.  Ich bin jedenfalls raus.


----------



## USA911 (5. März 2019)

Interessant wie über solche Spiele diskutiert wird. Schlimmer ist die direkt Verbotskeule.
Es wird von allen immer gepredigt, das man tolerant sein soll, wie eine Person sich auch immer gibt und verhält. Der Unterschied ist, das das ganze Fiktion/ ein Game ist. Es wurden noch keine Psychologischen nachweise gefunden, das Fiktionen in die realität übertragen werden, es sei den betreffende Personen hatten schon vorher ein Psychisches Problem.

Aber wie weit die indoktrination, des "Guten" was bestimmt, was Tolerant ist und was nicht sieht man ja bei Kamp-Karrenbauer und dem unnötigen Aufschrei ihrer Büttenrede. Wobei in diesem Fall, klar die "Opferrolle(Minderheitenrolle" erkennbar ist. Denn warum wollen die 3. Geschlechter eine gleichberechtigung, aber sehen sich nicht als normale Menschen wie jeder andere auch...

Daher finde ich eine Diskussion darüber gut, aber die direkte Verbotskeule, wo keiner zu Schaden komt, der laut Gestz reif genug ist, ist der größte Schwachsinn, es sei denn es ist erwiesen, das es zu realen Gesetzeswiedrigen handlungen kommt, bzw. zu Taten die andere real existierenden Personen schaden oder in Ihren Freiheitsrechten einschränkt. Denn dann müssen auch Bilder, Bücher aus der heutigen und vergangenen Zeiten verboten werden, in denen Vergewaltigung ein bestandteil der Handlung sind...


----------



## Loosa (5. März 2019)

ICamus schrieb:


> Egal ob man einen Mord in einem Buch oder einem Spiel konsumiert, dadurch stirbt kein Mensch.



Tatsächlich? Breivik nannte jedenfalls eine ganze Reihe an Quellen, die er als "Inspiration" sah... bevor er 77 Menschen umbrachte.


----------



## LOX-TT (5. März 2019)

anders herum argumentiert, welche  Daseinsberechtigung hat ein Spiel oder Grafik-Novel bei dem es sich nur darum dreht als mordender Vergewaltiger Angst, Leid und Schrecken zu verbreiten.

Hat irgendjemand hier ernsthaft Spaß an so einem Werk und falls ja, wie kann das sein?

Hat schon gute Gründe warum Tabu-Themen eigentlich auch Tabu bleiben sollten.


----------



## pcg-veteran (5. März 2019)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> anders herum argumentiert, welche  Daseinsberechtigung hat ein Spiel oder Grafik-Novel bei dem es sich nur darum dreht als mordender Vergewaltiger Angst, Leid und Schrecken zu verbreiten.
> 
> Hat irgendjemand hier ernsthaft Spaß an so einem Werk und falls ja, wie kann das sein?
> 
> Hat schon gute Gründe warum Tabu-Themen eigentlich auch Tabu bleiben sollten.



Durch welchen "demokratischen Prozess" kommen denn Themen auf die Tabu-Liste bzw. wieder davon herunter? Es gibt sicher eine ganze Menge älterer Nicht-Spieler, die gerne den kompletten Steam-Katalog auf die Tabu-Liste setzen würden, um ihre Mitmenschen vor den negativen Auswirkungen der Spiele allgemein zu schützen. 

Wer entscheidet, was tabu ist und was nicht?


----------



## LOX-TT (5. März 2019)

pcg-veteran schrieb:


> Durch welchen "demokratischen Prozess" kommen denn Themen auf die Tabu-Liste bzw. wieder davon herunter? Es gibt sicher eine ganze Menge älterer Nicht-Spieler, die gerne den kompletten Steam-Katalog auf die Tabu-Liste setzen würden, um ihre Mitmenschen vor den negativen Auswirkungen der Spiele allgemein zu schützen.
> 
> Wer entscheidet, was tabu ist und was nicht?



Wer sagt denn dass etwas von der Tabu-Liste wieder runter kommen sollte. Ein Tabu-Thema hat für gewöhnlich ja kein Ablaufdatum

Und wer es entscheiden sollte? Im Zweifel die Plattformbetreiber, bei denen die Spiele angeboten werden, wie eben Steam, wo wir wieder beim Hausrecht wären.


----------



## Xanbor (5. März 2019)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Wer sagt denn dass etwas von der Tabu-Liste wieder runter kommen sollte. Ein Tabu-Thema hat für gewöhnlich ja kein Ablaufdatum
> 
> Und wer es entscheiden sollte? Im Zweifel die Plattformbetreiber, bei denen die Spiele angeboten werden, wie eben Steam, wo wir wieder beim Hausrecht wären.



Du willst solche Entscheidungen einem Plattformbetreiber überlassen, der Geld damit verdient? Sollte Youtube also entscheiden dürfen, ob sie da Pornographie zeigen, weil das ihren Umsatz erhöht oder, falls zu viele andere abspringen, absenkt? Oder sollte es dem Kinobetreiber übelassen werden, ob er einen 14jährigen einen Splatterfilm sehen läßt?  Beides ist ja nur passiver Konsum und noch nichtmal verboten.

Zu den "Märchen" - die sind heute schon eine gemilderte Form dessen, was sie einmal waren. Im Original sind die nochmal einen Ticken härter und "viel zu brutal" für den heutigen Konsum.


----------



## Spiritogre (5. März 2019)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> anders herum argumentiert, welche  Daseinsberechtigung hat ein Spiel oder Grafik-Novel bei dem es sich nur darum dreht als mordender Vergewaltiger Angst, Leid und Schrecken zu verbreiten.
> 
> Hat irgendjemand hier ernsthaft Spaß an so einem Werk und falls ja, wie kann das sein?
> 
> Hat schon gute Gründe warum Tabu-Themen eigentlich auch Tabu bleiben sollten.



Ich hoffe du schaust / liest kein Game of Thrones oder ähnliche Werke ... 

Sorry, mir wird hier zu sehr mit zweierlei Maß gemessen.



RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Dennoch stellt sich mir persönlich nach wie vor die Frage, ob bei den Entwicklern solcher Games wirklich noch alles in Ordnung ist.


Dass du ein verklemmtes Jüngelchen bist brauchst du mit deinen Aussagen nicht noch mehr unter Beweis zu stellen, das wissen wir schon. Der Entwickler hat einfach nicht so eine verklemmte Weltsicht wie du und bedient eben auch "perverse" Fantasien abseits von "vanilla".


----------



## Loosa (5. März 2019)

Xanbor schrieb:


> Du willst solche Entscheidungen einem Plattformbetreiber überlassen, der Geld damit verdient? Sollte Youtube also entscheiden dürfen, ob sie da Pornographie zeigen, weil das ihren Umsatz erhöht oder, falls zu viele andere abspringen, absenkt? Oder sollte es dem Kinobetreiber übelassen werden, ob er einen 14jährigen einen Splatterfilm sehen läßt?  Beides ist ja nur passiver Konsum und noch nichtmal verboten.



Das tun sie doch schon längst. 
Gesetze geben den Rahmen vor. Und Plattformbetreiber entscheiden innerhalb dessen, was sie zulassen und was nicht. Leider machen sie es sich da sehr einfach. Global agierend lieber den kleinsten gemeinsamen Nenner nehmen.

Aber in dem Fall? Siehe oben und finde ich recht einfach: so einem Spiel gebührt kein Platz und keine Plattform auf der größten Spielebörse überhaupt.



> Zu den "Märchen" - die sind heute schon eine gemilderte Form dessen, was sie einmal waren. Im Original sind die nochmal einen Ticken härter und "viel zu brutal" für den heutigen Konsum.



Und so entwickeln wir uns weiter. 
Märchen dienten früher nur einem Zweck... den Kleinen dermaßen Angst einjagen, dass sie sich an die Regeln hielten. Heute darf man auch mal Fragen, was das mit der Suppe soll. Ohne dass die einzige Alternative der Tod ist.


----------



## Jakkelien (5. März 2019)

Bonkic schrieb:


> hier ist also der punkt erreicht, wo das ansonsten oft zu hörende argument, wonach "das ist doch nur ein spiel ist" nicht mehr zieht?


Da ist eine interessante Diskussion unter dem Twitter-Link entbranntt, die genau diese Frage aufgreift.
Weil es IST irgendwie schon merkwürdig Killerspiele durchzuwinken aber hier eine Grenze zu ziehen. Gut... ich würde hier auch einen Strich machen aber woran machen wir diese  Grenze eigentlich fest?


----------



## RedDragon20 (5. März 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Dass du ein verklemmtes Jüngelchen bist brauchst du mit deinen Aussagen nicht noch mehr unter Beweis zu stellen, das wissen wir schon. Der Entwickler hat einfach nicht so eine verklemmte Weltsicht wie du und bedient eben auch "perverse" Fantasien abseits von "vanilla".



Ernsthaft jetzt? Fahren wir jetzt wieder diese Tour?   Ich finde es erschreckend, dass du solche Spiele und den Entwickler offensichtlich auch noch schönredest und verteidigst. Das sagt ja doch jede Menge über dich und deine verquerten Moralvorstellungen aus. Wieder was für meine Psychoanalyse (ja, du bist schon eine interessante Gestalt und hilfreich für meine Facharbeit). 

Hast du denn Spaß an Spielen wie Rape Day? Wenn ich so zwischen den Zeilen lese...muss man wohl davon ausgehen und dann solltest du dir nicht nur mal ne Frau suchen, sondern *dringend* einen Psychiater.

Es besteht schon ein Unterschied zwischen "nicht verklemmt sein" und "kranke Fantasien haben/befürworten". Der ist dir aber scheinbar nicht bewusst. Am besten ist, du hältst dich mit deiner völlig verdrehten bis nicht vorhandenen Moralvorstellung komplett aus solchen Diskussionen fern. 



Jakkelien schrieb:


> Gut... ich würde hier auch einen Strich machen aber woran machen wir diese  Grenze eigentlich fest?


An Erfahrungen, die wir als Individuen und als Gesellschaft gesammelt haben. Da kommt nicht einfach mal einer daher und sagt "So sieht's aus." Die Gesellschaft hat sich nunmal gewandelt. Innerhalb der letzten 100 Jahre, innerhalb der letzten 10 Jahre. Und das teilweise gravierend. Und natürlich haben sich da auch die ein oder anderen Grenzen verschoben und es wurden andere fest gesetzt.  Und all das geschah auf Basis gemachter Erfahrungen. 

Aber um mal spezieller zu werden: Ein solches Spiel wie Rape Day ist in seiner Thematik (die Vergewaltigung) viel näher an der Realität, als ein Crysis. In der Realität gibt es zwar Waffen, Soldaten und Sonderheiten, aber keine Nano-Suits, keine Aliens. Das entfernt das ganze wieder völlig von der Realität und macht es absolut fiktiv. Zumal Rape Day in der Darstellung vermutlich auch deutlich expliziter ist. Zumindest gehe ich mal davon aus, da es ja sonst sein "Alleinstellungsmerkmal" verlieren würde, wäre es nicht so. Und durch die Realitätsnähe der Thematik (unabhängig vom Setting) und die Darstellung wird der Inhalt einfach viel greifbarer für den Betrachter. Und deswegen sollte man mit dem Thema auch deutlich weniger stumpf und viel mehr sensibler umgehen. Ich denke, eben deswegen sind "Killerspiele" auch eher akzeptiert als Rape-Games. 

Ich hoffe, ich konnte es nachvollziehbar erläutern.


----------



## Loosa (5. März 2019)

Das hatte ich doch glatt überlesen. 

RedDragon hat mehrfach jedem seine Meinung zugestanden. Persönliche Angriffe haben hier absolut nichts verloren.
Auch wenn verständlich, Unterstellungen als Retour aber auch nix RD.


----------



## Spiritogre (5. März 2019)

Loosa schrieb:


> Das hatte ich doch glatt überlesen.
> 
> RedDragon hat mehrfach jedem seine Meinung zugestanden. Persönliche Angriffe haben hier absolut nichts verloren.
> Auch wenn verständlich, Unterstellungen als Retour aber auch nix RD.



Ach, Red Dragon und ich müssen uns mindestens einmal am Tag an die Kehle gehen und uns gegenseitige Beleidigungen um die Ohren hauen. Bisher hat noch kein Mod je darauf reagiert, deswegen geht das wohl in Ordnung.
Er kommt nun mal leider mit meiner liberalen Art, insbesondere bezüglich Erotik so gar nicht klar.


----------



## RedDragon20 (5. März 2019)

Loosa schrieb:


> Das hatte ich doch glatt überlesen.
> 
> RedDragon hat mehrfach jedem seine Meinung zugestanden. Persönliche Angriffe haben hier absolut nichts verloren.
> Auch wenn verständlich, Unterstellungen als Retour aber auch nix RD.


Sorry. Aber wenn ich so zwischen seinen Zeilen lese und mir seine anderen Kommentare durch den Kopf gehen lasse, finde ich seine Ansicht über dieses Spiel schon sehr bedenklich und in meinen Augen sagt das dann doch schon einiges über seine Person aus, wenn er sowas schönredet und verteidigt. Das ist keine Unterstellung, sondern mein Eindruck. 



Spiritogre schrieb:


> Er kommt nun mal leider mit meiner liberalen Art, insbesondere bezüglich Erotik so gar nicht klar.


Mal abgesehen davon, dass du selbst derjenige warst, der sich in einem anderen Thread vor einiger Zeit über Liberale aufgeregt hat und sie kritisierte. Und jetzt bezeichnest du dich selbst als liberal?  Da haut was nicht hin... Abgesehen davon, dass die Darstellung von Vergewaltigung nichts mehr mit Erotik zu tun hat...  

Aber gut. Damit hier wieder etwas Ruhe herrscht, lassen wir das einfach mal bleiben. Aber wie Loosa schon sagte...ich hab jedem (auch dir!) in diesem Thread seine Meinung zugestanden. Also verstehe ich nicht, warum du das ganze wieder auf die persönliche Eben gebracht hast.  Die vorherige Diskussion mit dir war längst für beendet erklärt. Du hast bis vorhin einfach überhaupt keine Rolle mehr für mich gespielt.


----------



## OldMCJimBob (5. März 2019)

pcg-veteran schrieb:


> Wer entscheidet, was tabu ist und was nicht?



Diese Frage lese ich in diesem Kontext öfters. Eine rhetorische Frage die implizieren soll, dass das niemand entscheiden könne. Aber: Wer entscheidet, wie hoch die Strafe für Verbrechen xyz ist? Wer entscheidet, was überhaupt als Verbrechen angesehen werden soll, und was nicht? Wer entscheidet, was wichtigerweise in der Schule gelehrt wird, und was nicht? etc. etc. Was ich meine: Es ist eine feige Frage, weil sie sich mit den Begründungen für oder gegen ein Verbot nicht auseinandersetzt, sondern per se eine Entscheidung ablehnt (und damit sozusagen eine Entscheidung in eigenem Interesse, aber ohne Begründung; sozusagen durch die Hintertür durchzusetzen versucht).


----------



## Wamboland (5. März 2019)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> anders herum argumentiert, welche  Daseinsberechtigung hat ein Spiel oder Grafik-Novel bei dem es sich nur darum dreht als mordender Vergewaltiger Angst, Leid und Schrecken zu verbreiten.
> 
> Hat irgendjemand hier ernsthaft Spaß an so einem Werk und falls ja, wie kann das sein?
> 
> Hat schon gute Gründe warum Tabu-Themen eigentlich auch Tabu bleiben sollten.



Also ich hab da keinen Spaß dran, aber irgendwer wird sich dafür zumindest schon interessieren. Vergewaltigungs-Fetisch ist ja nun nicht so selten (sonst gäbe es vermutlich keine/kaum Vergewaltiger) und wird in den Genre Spielen auch häufig genutzt. Also Rape, Blackmail usw. Hier ist es eben sehr extrem. Tentakelporn ist ja auch fast immer eine Vergewaltigung - das gibt es in fast jedem asiatischen Erotik VN. Blackmailing kommt vermutlich in 80% der Porn games vor in irgendeiner Form. Das scheint kaum ein problem zu sein, ist aber auch eine Form der Vergewaltigung. Ist nur ein bissel kaschiert und nicht so plumb wie es scheinbar in dem Spiel der Fall ist. 

Ich finde die Begründung schon korrekt. Wenn wir sowas verurteilen, dann müssen wir auch das virtuelle töten von Zivilisten und unschuldigen genau so verurteilen. Oder wer hat hier noch nie bei Assassins Creed oder GTA Passanten zerlegt? Der werfe den ersten Stein. 

Und es geht auch nicht darum ob "wir" so ein Spiel brauchen - wenn es jemand entwickelt und andere es kaufen, dann ist ein Markt da. Wenn nicht - um so besser. Ist aber die typische amerikanische Art. Waffen verkaufen ist ok, aber ein Spiel in dem virtuelle Figuren zum Sex gezwungen werden ist böse. Ich hab ehrlich gesagt lieber 10 von den Spielen als Waffen im Walmart....


----------



## OldMCJimBob (5. März 2019)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Hast du denn Spaß an Spielen wie Rape Day? Wenn ich so zwischen den Zeilen lese...muss man wohl davon ausgehen und dann solltest du dir nicht nur mal ne Frau suchen, sondern *dringend* einen Psychiater.



Langsam müsstest Du ihn doch gut genug kennen. Natürlich schreibt er rein aus freiheitlich-moralischen Gründen, das Spiel selbst interessiert ihn nicht. Die Frauen sind für seinen Geschmack wohl auch zu volljährig


----------



## RedDragon20 (5. März 2019)

OldMCJimBob schrieb:


> Langsam müsstest Du ihn doch gut genug kennen. Natürlich schreibt er rein aus freiheitlich-moralischen Gründen, das Spiel selbst interessiert ihn nicht.


Als ich in einem anderen Thread schrieb, dass ich auf Basis dessen, was er hier so von sich gibt und was ich von ihm auf seinem FB-Profil gesehen habe, eine Psychoanalyse schreiben könnte, die nicht zu seinem Gunsten ausfallen würde, war das kein Witz auf seine Kosten, sondern in der Tat eine nüchterne Feststellung. Und wie gesagt, ich finde es schlichtweg absolut bedenklich, was er insbesondere zuletzt hier im Thread von sich gegeben hat. Das ist kein Spaß gewesen, um ihn zu trollen, sondern mein absoluter Ernst. 



OldMCJimBob schrieb:


> Die Frauen sind für seinen Geschmack wohl auch zu volljährig


Ok, auch wenn ich spiritogre nicht gerade mag, war der doch etwas zu hart.


----------



## OldMCJimBob (5. März 2019)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Das ist kein Spaß gewesen, um ihn zu trollen, sondern mein absoluter Ernst. [...]
> 
> 
> Ok, auch wenn ich spiritogre nicht gerade mag, war der doch etwas zu hart.



Weder das eine, noch das andere war als Witz gemeint. Es ist nicht das erste Mal, dass diese Diskussionen und Ansichten von Spiritogre geäußert werden. Ich finds eklig, und ich sehe keinen Grund, ihn nicht mit seinen eigenen Worten als das Vorzuführen, was er ist.


----------



## Loosa (5. März 2019)

Ok, nach der zweiten, dritten Seite driftete das hier, erwartbar, doch sehr in's Theoretische ab. Ich denke wir sind uns alle einig, dass das Spiel ziemlich krankes Zeug ist? Oder zumindest so 98,4%? Killerspiele machen Mörder ist natürlich Quatsch. Heißt aber nicht, dass sie nicht Konsequenzen haben können und jegliche Narrenfreiheit genießen. Aber, hey, hier bin ich und hab auch nur eine Meinung. 

Kann man diskutieren, soll man diskutieren. Aber danach auch immer noch zusammen ein Bierchen (oder Quinoa-Zypressen-Gedöns) trinken können. Wie gesagt, kein Grund persönlich zu werden.


----------



## RedDragon20 (5. März 2019)

Loosa schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, kein Grund persönlich zu werden.


Gerade bei einem so sensiblen und kontroversen Thema sollte man auch mal ernsthaft sagen dürfen, wenn man eine Ansicht als extrem fragwürdig empfindet, und ganz klar sagen, was man davon hält. Auch das gehört zur Diskussion. Hier geht es ja nun nicht um ein simples, einfach nur schlechtes Spiel, sondern um ein kontroverses Thema. Zumal ich, meiner Meinung nach, ja doch nach wie vor recht nüchtern blieb und keinesfalls beleidigend wurde. Zumindest hoffe ich das mal.  

Und wenn jemand ein Spiel, das Vergewaltigung nicht nur thematisiert, sondern auch darstellt und es als primären Spielinhalt wiedergibt, aktiv verteidigt und sogar schönredet...sollte einem das vielleicht doch mal zu denken geben und dann sollte man sich doch mal die Frage stellen, ob mit dieser Person noch alles in Ordnung ist und ob sie wirklich "Spaß" an solchen Spielen hat. Der Kerl kann ja gern weiter dieser Meinung sein. Die gestehe ich ihm zu und man muss halt mit leben. Aber das ändert nichts daran, dass es kritikwürdig ist und gerade spiritogre eine äußerst bedenkliche Moralvorstellung an den Tag legt, wenn er sogar solche Spiele verteidigt und dem Entwickler schön blumig eine "nicht verklemmte Weltsicht" attestiert. 

Ich lege mich ja nicht dauernd mit ihm an, weil ich ihn trollen will, sondern weil ich ganz einfach einige seine Ansichten kritisiere. Und gerade in diesem Fall MUSS man das auch mal kritisieren. Ich bin auch nach wie vor der Meinung, dass der Kerl sich am besten aus solchen Diskussionen raushalten sollte. Nicht, weil mir sein Gesabbel auf den Zeiger geht, sondern weil er eine Moralvorstellung an den Tag legt, die jeden Kritiker in der Aussage "Videospiele sind schädlich" bestätigen würde. 

Meinungsfreiheit und Kunstfreiheit...welchen Begriff man auch immer hierfür verwenden will...ist kein Freifahrtschein. Grenzen sind nicht dazu da, um uns zu fangen. Grenzen muss es geben. Und die legen wir alle als Gesellschaft fest (bevor diese dämliche Frage "Wer entscheidet das denn?" schon wieder von irgendwem anders kommt).


----------



## Worrel (5. März 2019)

pcg-veteran schrieb:


> Steam wurde ja damals als Kopierschutz-Plattform für HalfLife 2 eingeführt, ein Spiel in dem der Spieler u.a. mittels Gravity Gun Sägeblätter auf geisteskranke, behinderte bzw. verhaltensgestörte Menschen (Zombies) werfen muß um sie zu töten. Schrotflinte und Feuer ging glaube ich auch. Das war für mich damals schon jenseits der Grenze zur Geschmacklosigkeit. Wer die deutsche Geschichte kennt, weiß, daß im 3. Reich zigtausende behinderte und kranke Menschen in der Aktion T4 umgebracht wurden. (Laut Wikipedia 70.000 Opfer.)


Zombies als behinderte Personen anzusehen ist schon eine sehr originelle Idee.

Zombies trachten uns nach dem Leben, greifen uns aktiv an, sobald sie uns wittern. Wenn sie uns beißen, sterben wir, auch wenn es nur eine harmlose Wunde ist. Eine Kommunikation mit ihnen ist jenseits von _"Hier sind wir!"_ nicht möglich.​
Die meisten Behinderten trachten dir weder nach dem Leben, noch wollen sie dich beißen oder auffressen. Auch, wenn man mit ihnen nicht mehr mit Worten kommunizieren kann, sieht man dann und wann ein Lächeln oder merkt sonstwie, wann sie sich wohl fühlen und wann nicht.

Bei Zombies gibt es nur den Standby, den Fortbewegungs- und den Angriffsmodus.​
Behinderte können künstlerisch tätig sein, können arbeiten, ein nützlicher Teil der Gesellschaft sein, man kann mit ihnen spielen, kommunizieren und ihnen helfen (meistens sogar, ohne dabei Gefahr zu laufen, gebissen zu werden).


Wie du darauf kommst, diese beiden völlig unterschiedlichen Gruppen gleichzusetzen, ist mir ein Rätsel. Ich hab beim Anblick von Zombies *noch nie *gedacht, daß das Behinderte sein sollen oder diese auch nur eine Ähnlichkeit zu ihnen aufweisen könnten. 
Alleine den Ansatz dieser Idee halte ich für kompletten Blödsinn.


----------



## Fantasie69 (5. März 2019)

Gab es nicht erst vor ein paar Wochen oder Monaten die Diskussion, dass Steam doch bitte alle Spiele unkontrolliert erscheinen lassen soll und es auch so angesagt wurde?
Wo ist jetzt das Problem mit diesem Spiel und das es auf Steam ist?
Alle halten sich an die Regeln, keiner bricht irgendwelche Gesetze, keiner hat irgendwen belogen in dieser Thematik, zumindest nach meinem Stand.
Wer hat denn bitte erwarten können dass so etwas NICHT passiert wenn die Pforten offen stehen?

Es sind Pixelfrauen und wenn irgendwer den Bedarf hat sich an so etwas so auszulassen, soll er das doch bitte in diesem Spiel machen. Jedem das seine solange keine echten Menschen zu schaden kommen.
Wenn es möglich ist durch so etwas Triebe zu kontrollieren oder jemand auch einfach Spaß an dem Spiel hat (wie auch immer das da wohl gehen soll) soll er den doch haben.

Wieso muss man sich denn so darüber echauffieren wenn niemand zu schaden kommt, lediglich jemand Geld verdient und die anderen ein Spiel bekommen welches sie spielen wollen?


----------



## Rabowke (5. März 2019)

Jakkelien schrieb:


> [...]Gut... ich würde hier auch einen Strich machen aber woran machen wir diese  Grenze eigentlich fest?


Die Grenze sollte jeder Spieler selbst für sich definieren & entscheiden, was er sich anschauen möchte und was nicht.

Darüber hinaus sehe ich den Gesetzgeber in der Pflicht hier einen gewissen Rahmen zu schaffen, der die Werte- & Moralvorstellung *der meisten* Leute beinhaltet. Du wirst auf jeder Skala jemand am oberen, aber auch am unteren Ende finden, aus dem Grund ist die Allgemeinheit ein guter Ansatz- bzw. Orientierungswert. Gesetze eines Landes basieren immer auf den Werte- & Moralvorstellungen einer Gemeinschaft und wird über die Jahre angepasst, wie z.B. Homo-Ehe etc., *ich* hab damit kein Problem.


----------



## Rabowke (5. März 2019)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Gerade bei einem so sensiblen und kontroversen Thema sollte man auch mal ernsthaft sagen dürfen, wenn man eine Ansicht als extrem fragwürdig empfindet, und ganz klar sagen, was man davon hält. [...]


... und trotzdem kann man seine Meinung mit der nötigen Objektivität kundtun, auch diese Art der Kommunikation lässt deutliche Worte zu. 

*Ich* persönlich finde dieses "Spiel" auch absolut grenzwertig und widerlich und hätte absolut kein Problem, wenn Steam dieses "Spiel" entfernt & in drei Wochen kein Hahn mehr danach kräht. Allerdings, so fair muss man sein, der Einwurf von spiritogre & Co., das man andere Medien mit ähnlichem Inhalt konsumiert, sind nicht von der Hand zu weisen. Ich erinnere mich nur an Game of Thrones, als Khaleesi vergewaltigt wurde & hier findet man noch andere Beispiele, die den moralischen Kompass zum Auschlagen bringt. 

Ergänzend hierzu finde ich das Beispiel mit GTA und Co. auch nicht verkehrt, andere Verkehrsteilnehmer ausrauben, überfahren, erschießen [...]. Die Liste ist lang.

Diese Diskussion lässt sich z.B. in der Sexualität fortführen, bestimmte Praktiken die man mit seiner Partnerin sehr erregend, stimulierend und wunderschön findet ist für andere, denen man davon erzählt, ein absolutes Unding, No-Go und überhaupt, Ferkelei sondersgleichen und wird niemals nie gemacht. 

D.h. jeder empfindet andere Dinge als normal und legitim, solange diese Dinge im Einverständnis durchgeführt werden, sehe ich hier absolut kein Problem.


----------



## Rabowke (5. März 2019)

Fantasie69 schrieb:


> [...]Wieso muss man sich denn so darüber echauffieren wenn niemand zu schaden kommt, lediglich jemand Geld verdient und die anderen ein Spiel bekommen welches sie spielen wollen?


... weil man durchaus im Vorfeld darüber sprechen sollte, was man ertragen möchte oder was man anderen zumuten möchte.

Anders gefragt: wäre es für dich in Ordnung wenn morgen der Child-Abuse&Rape-Simulator v1.0 veröffentlicht wird? 

Schlussendlich sind das ja auch nur Pixel und kein echtes Kind kommt zu schaden?! Vor allem gestatte mir die Frage: woher weißt du, dass durch solche Spiele die Triebe *kontrolliert* werden? Vllt. sind solche Spiele ja auch eher der Auslöser, um die virtuellen Fantasien wahr werden zu lassen und in der Realität umzusetzen?!


----------



## LOX-TT (5. März 2019)

Wamboland schrieb:


> Ich finde die Begründung schon korrekt. Wenn wir sowas verurteilen, dann müssen wir auch das virtuelle töten von Zivilisten und unschuldigen genau so verurteilen. Oder wer hat hier noch nie bei Assassins Creed oder GTA Passanten zerlegt? Der werfe den ersten Stein.



Das finde ich aber schon einen großen Unterschied, erstens ist das ja nicht relevant dass man es tut, man kann es halt machen. Und vor allem hat das 2. ja doch meistens größere oder kleinere Konsequenzen. 
Man überfährt/erschießt (mehrere) Passanten in GTA. Man bekommt 2 oder 3 Sterne und wird von der Polizei gejagt.
Man ersticht in Assassin's Creed Unschuldige, nach dem 3 ist das Spiel synchronisiert (zumindest bei den alten Teilen) oder Söldner/Kopfgeldjäger jagen einen (bei den neuen Teilen oder auch bei Red Dead 2)


----------



## Xanbor (5. März 2019)

Loosa schrieb:


> Das tun sie doch schon längst.
> Gesetze geben den Rahmen vor. Und Plattformbetreiber entscheiden innerhalb dessen, was sie zulassen und was nicht. Leider machen sie es sich da sehr einfach. Global agierend lieber den kleinsten gemeinsamen Nenner nehmen.
> 
> Aber in dem Fall? Siehe oben und finde ich recht einfach: so einem Spiel gebührt kein Platz und keine Plattform auf der größten Spielebörse überhaupt.
> ...



Eigentlich hat ein Plattformbetreiber da überhaupt nichts zu entscheiden, was sie zeigen dürfen, innerhalb welcher Zeiten, wem sie es also zeigen dürfen - das ist schon entschieden. Youtube ist nicht größer als die europäische/deutsche Gesetzgebung, genau so wenig wie ein einzelner Youtuber. Dass denoch Inhalte. die in diesme Rahmen illegal sind gezeigt werden, ist einzig und allein der Tatsache geschuldet, dass denen noch niemand gegen den Karren gefahren ist. Frei nach dem Motto "Wo kein Kläger, da kein Richter".

Und wir entwickeln uns tatsächlich weiter, weil Märchen abgemildert wurden? Du meinst also es wäre besser, wenn man Vergewaltigungspiele spielen kann, wenn 12jährige Splatter- und Zombiefilme auf Youtube sehen können, genau so LetsPlays zu ResidentEvil oder Dead by Daylight, Inhalte, die zwar vom Gesetzgeber nicht für sie zugänglich zu sein haben, aber trotzdem gezeigt werden, weil Youtube ja Weltregent ist und seine eigenen Gesetze bestimmt um möglichst viel Profit zu machen?

Über was regen sich dann viele Leute eben genau in diesem Thema auf? Was für Youtube recht ist, muss für Valve billig sein - und wenn die dieses Spiel verkaufen möchten, dann dürfen die das - und der deutsche Staat darf das auf keinen Fall indizieren, sondern hats Maul zu halten.


----------



## devilsreject (5. März 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> PS: Mord ist und bleibt letztlich das schlimmste, was einem passieren kann, denn danach ist man tot. Vergewaltigung würde ich so als zweitschlimmstes einstufen, der seelische Schaden und u.U. auch der Körperliche mag enorm sein, aber man lebt wenigstens noch.




Naja man lebt wenigstens noch ist eine beliebte Aussage von Unbeteiligten. Das Opfer selber wird die da je nach Härte der Vergewaltigung wohl widersprechen. Man selbst wird wohl nicht der Meinung sein wenigstens noch zu Leben. Der seelische Schaden ist enorm und nicht wenige haben danach kein in unseren Augen richtiges Leben mehr.

Ich findes es krank. Nennt mich Hinterwäldler oder sonst was, aber moralisch ist das äußerst fragwürdig. Was kommt als nächstes, Kinderpornografie? Sagt ihr dann auch das ist Kunst, freie Gedanken, deswegen werden Menschen ja nicht pädophil?

Versteht mich nicht falsch ist kein Angriff gegen irgendwem hier, aber als Vater von 2 Mädchen sehe ich das Thema wesentlich unentspannter. Würde ich wissen das ein potenzieller Lover eines meinder Kinder Mister Number 1 im Vergewaltigungsspiel ist, dann würde ich den jungen Mann wohl persönlich therapieren anstatt ihn für seine spielerische Leistung auch noch zu feiern.


----------



## Rabowke (5. März 2019)

devilsreject schrieb:


> [...]Versteht mich nicht falsch ist kein Angriff gegen irgendwem hier, aber als Vater von 2 Mädchen sehe ich das Thema wesentlich unentspannter. Würde ich wissen das ein potenzieller Lover eines meinder Kinder Mister Number 1 im Vergewaltigungsspiel ist, dann würde ich den jungen Mann wohl persönlich therapieren anstatt ihn für seine spielerische Leistung auch noch zu feiern.


... nichts für ungut, ich bin auch Vater eines Kindes, aber warum genau möchtest du jemand "persönlich therapieren", vor allem - wir wissen beide was du damit meinst, "nur" weil er solche Spiele spielt? Ich persönlich würde mich fragen ob derjenige der richtige Umgang wäre, aber dann hört es auch schon auf.


----------



## ICamus (5. März 2019)

Loosa schrieb:


> Tatsächlich? Breivik nannte jedenfalls eine ganze Reihe an Quellen, die er als "Inspiration" sah... bevor er 77 Menschen umbrachte.



Zeig uns doch mal eine, mit genauer Angabe der Stelle, wo er zum morden animiert wurde.

Mir ist bekannt, dass er damals Call of Duty als "Trainingssimulator" angegeben hatte, jedoch wage ich zu behaupten seine Ideen hatte er schon vorher. Ansonsten sehe ich hier nur wieder Menschen die ihre willkürlichen Moralvorstellungen auf andere übertragen wollen.


----------



## HansHa (5. März 2019)

Ich persönlich kann mit so einem Spiel zwar nichts anfangen, aber den Aufschrei vertehe ich auch nicht so ganz. Morden, Foltern, Verstümmeln, Verletzen, Stehlen, Entführen, Drogen etc. sind in vielen Spielen ganz normale und salonfähige Ereignisse. Aber bei Vergewaltigung ziehen viele ihre Grenze, während sie als Hitman wieder freudstrahlend irgendeinen Familienvater strangulieren gehen? Soll jeder machen wie er mag, aber für mich ist so etwas Doppelmoral.


----------



## kenny1377 (5. März 2019)

HansHa schrieb:


> Ich persönlich kann mit so einem Spiel zwar nichts anfangen, aber den Aufschrei vertehe ich auch nicht so ganz. Morden, Foltern, Verstümmeln, Verletzen, Stehlen, Entführen, Drogen etc. sind in vielen Spielen ganz normale und salonfähige Ereignisse. Aber bei Vergewaltigung ziehen viele ihre Grenze, während sie als Hitman wieder freudstrahlend irgendeinen Familienvater strangulieren gehen? Soll jeder machen wie er mag, aber für mich ist so etwas Doppelmoral.



Sehe ich genauso. Es sorgt bei mir auch nicht für "Entsetzen". Auch diese Diskussion schon wieder "Killerspiele machen Killer". Ich und meine Freunde spielen seit Jahrzehnten Shooter. Keiner hat bisher jemanden getötet. Ich habe auch schon SAW gesehen und habe noch beide Füße. Wenn jemand die Kontrolle verliert, dann sicher nicht weil er es "gesehen" hat, sondern weil es in ihm steckt und er offensichtlich einen Knacks hat.


----------



## Jakkelien (5. März 2019)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> An Erfahrungen, die wir als Individuen und als Gesellschaft gesammelt haben. Da kommt nicht einfach mal einer daher und sagt "So sieht's aus." Die Gesellschaft hat sich nunmal gewandelt. Innerhalb der letzten 100 Jahre, innerhalb der letzten 10 Jahre. Und das teilweise gravierend. Und natürlich haben sich da auch die ein oder anderen Grenzen verschoben und es wurden andere fest gesetzt.  Und all das geschah auf Basis gemachter Erfahrungen.
> 
> Aber um mal spezieller zu werden: Ein solches Spiel wie Rape Day ist in seiner Thematik (die Vergewaltigung) viel näher an der Realität, als ein Crysis. In der Realität gibt es zwar Waffen, Soldaten und Sonderheiten, aber keine Nano-Suits, keine Aliens. Das entfernt das ganze wieder völlig von der Realität und macht es absolut fiktiv. Zumal Rape Day in der Darstellung vermutlich auch deutlich expliziter ist. Zumindest gehe ich mal davon aus, da es ja sonst sein "Alleinstellungsmerkmal" verlieren würde, wäre es nicht so. Und durch die Realitätsnähe der Thematik (unabhängig vom Setting) und die Darstellung wird der Inhalt einfach viel greifbarer für den Betrachter. Und deswegen sollte man mit dem Thema auch deutlich weniger stumpf und viel mehr sensibler umgehen. Ich denke, eben deswegen sind "Killerspiele" auch eher akzeptiert als Rape-Games.
> 
> Ich hoffe, ich konnte es nachvollziehbar erläutern.


Nachvollziehbar, ja. Aber bei der Detailerklärung gehe ich nicht mit. 
Die Nanosuits von Crysis gehören ebenso zum Setting wie die Zombieapokalypse in Rape Day. Beides ist sehr fiktiv. In Crysis schießt man Soldaten ab. Genau genommen sogar ohne triftigen Grund und man spielt den Aggressor. In Rape Day werden Frauen vergewaltigt, weil... Baum.
Bleiben wir bei der Erfahrung. Wir als Gesellschaft ballern uns seit Jahrzehnten durch virtuelle Umgebungen. Mal mehr mal weniger realistisch. Dabei stört es kaum noch, dass wir streng genommen die Schusswaffennutzung abstrahieren. Und jetzt mal gedanklich 10 Jahre nach vorn gesprungen. Gut möglich, dass wir dann bei virtueller Vergewaltigung ebenso mit den Schultern zucken.
Erfahrung scheint mir schon zu hoch gegriffen. Ich glaube es ist Gewöhnung aufgrund der Verbreitung. Für eine Gewöhnung wiederum müssen negativ bewertete Erfahrungen verschwinden oder sich ins positive umwandeln. Beim Ballern mag man sich letzteres noch erklären (Waffen sind cool und in der USA hat eh praktisch jeder eine. Jaaa Waffen töten Menschen aber sie beschützen sie auch blabla). Doch bei der Vergewaltigung? Nein. Vielleicht das potentielle Triebtäter sich virtuell befriedigen können und damit echte Menschen geschützt werden?


----------



## RedDragon20 (5. März 2019)

Rabowke schrieb:


> ... und trotzdem kann man seine Meinung mit der nötigen Objektivität kundtun, auch diese Art der Kommunikation lässt deutliche Worte zu.


Ich war bisher bei diesem Thema objektiv genug, denke ich, auch wenn ich meine persönliche Meinung dazu (und zu einer gewissen Person) konsequent vertreten habe.  Dass ich dabei auch mal recht deutlich werde, weiß ich. Aber ich wurde persönlich, aber nicht beleidigend. Ich gestehe hier übrigens jedem seine Meinung zu. Gerade dieses Thema ist ja nun sehr sensibel und ich denke, da kann man nicht immer objektiv sein. 



Rabowke schrieb:


> D.h. jeder empfindet andere Dinge als normal und legitim, solange diese Dinge im Einverständnis durchgeführt werden, sehe ich hier absolut kein Problem.


Eine Vergewaltigung wird aber eben nicht mit beidseitigem Einverständnis durchgeführt. Sonst wäre es ja keine Vergewaltigung.  Dabei spielt erstmal keine Rolle, ob es nur virtuell oder real ist. 



Jakkelien schrieb:


> Nachvollziehbar, ja. Aber bei der Detailerklärung gehe ich nicht mit.
> Die Nanosuits von Crysis gehören ebenso zum Setting wie die Zombieapokalypse in Rape Day. Beides ist sehr fiktiv. In Crysis schießt man Soldaten ab. Genau genommen sogar ohne triftigen Grund und man spielt den Aggressor. In Rape Day werden Frauen vergewaltigt, weil... Baum.


Ja gut, ich hab Crysis lange nicht mehr gespielt, aber soweit ich mich erinnere, wird man wohl dort hin geschickt, um jemanden zu befreien. Aber gut, geschenkt.  Vielleicht war das Beispiel auch nur doof gewählt und/oder ich hätte es weiter ausführen müssen. 

Also führe ich es mal weiter aus:  Selbst das Erschießen ist für die meisten Menschen nichts, was irgendwie in ihre Lebenswelt  passt. Es ist abstrakt, für die meisten nicht lebensnahe. Man weiß, Töten ist doof und man weiß, dass Waffen gefährlich sind. Aber ansonsten sind Dinge wie Militär, Kampfeinsätze usw. weit von der Lebenswelt der meisten Menschen entfernt. Man hat einfach keinen oder nur sehr wenig Bezug dazu. Eine Vergewaltigung, bzw. sexueller Missbrauch ist da einfach deutlich realer und greifbarer für die meisten. Es ist immerhin wahrscheinlicher, vergewaltigt zu werden, als erschossen zu werden. Das zeigen Statistiken und Dunkelziffern sehr gut. Das zum einen. Zum anderen hat man als Spieler in Shootern auch (fast) immer eine gewisse Distanz zu seinen Gegnern. Es ist nicht explizit genug. Im Gegensatz zu Rape Day, in dem man ganz nahe am Opfer ist. 

Da spielen noch andere Faktoren mit rein, die ich in dem Thread aber auch schon erläutert habe. Meiner persönlichen Meinung nach ist das der Grund, warum "Killerspiele" von uns eher akzeptiert werden, als so ein Rape Game. Auch wenn es manchen nicht unbedingt bewusst zu sein scheint. Aber das ist (für mich) die eigentlich nachvollziehbarste Erklärung dafür, warum man Baller Games "durchwinkt", Rape Games aber nicht. 

Wenn jemand eine bessere Erklärung hat, statt einfach nur hohl die Frage in den Raum zu werfen (gilt jetzt nicht für dich, Jakkelien), warum man denn mit "zweierlei Maß misst", bitte.  



Jakkelien schrieb:


> Bleiben wir bei der Erfahrung. Wir als Gesellschaft ballern uns seit Jahrzehnten durch virtuelle Umgebungen. Mal mehr mal weniger realistisch. Dabei stört es kaum noch, dass wir streng genommen die Schusswaffennutzung abstrahieren. Und jetzt mal gedanklich 10 Jahre nach vorn gesprungen. Gut möglich, dass wir dann bei virtueller Vergewaltigung ebenso mit den Schultern zucken.
> Erfahrung scheint mir schon zu hoch gegriffen. Ich glaube es ist Gewöhnung aufgrund der Verbreitung. Für eine Gewöhnung wiederum müssen negativ bewertete Erfahrungen verschwinden oder sich ins positive umwandeln. Beim Ballern mag man sich letzteres noch erklären (Waffen sind cool und in der USA hat eh praktisch jeder eine. Jaaa Waffen töten Menschen aber sie beschützen sie auch blabla). Doch bei der Vergewaltigung? Nein. Vielleicht das potentielle Triebtäter sich virtuell befriedigen können und damit echte Menschen geschützt werden?


Das ist natürlich gut möglich, dass in 10 Jahren solche Games von der breiten Masse akzeptiert werden oder zumindest schulterzuckend toleriert. Auch wenn ich sowas weiterhin kritisch sehen würde. 

Ich glaube übrigens nicht, dass durch solche Spiele Menschen geschützt werden können. Möglich, dass da einer ist, der sich lieber daran aufgeilt und andere in Ruhe lässt. Aber ich denke, solche Spiele bieten auch Inspiration und regen Fantasien an, die schon da waren. Und vielen reicht es nicht, einfach nur virtuelle Befriedigung zu erfahren. Aber dafür muss man schon ein ziemlich kaputter Mensch sein. ^^


----------



## Frullo (5. März 2019)

Habe jetzt nicht alles gelesen, was gepostet wurde.

Ehrlich gesagt, bin ich etwas... zwiegespalten, was dieses Spiel betrifft: In erster Linie bin ich, wie die meisten hier, angewidert von dem Spiel. Es ist auf jeden Fall ein Spiel, das mir nie und nimmer auf den Rechner kommen wird. Auf der anderen Seite kann ich aber auch alle verstehen, die die Frage nach der "Grenze" in den Raum werfen, denn wenn dieses Spiel jenseits der Grenze liegt, warum gilt dies dann nicht auch für alle anderen Spiele, in denen (virtuell) Leid zugefügt wird?

Ich habe auch eine Weile darüber nachgedacht, warum mich nun ausgerechnet dieses Spiel dermassen anwidert. Zum einen ist da mal sicher die Komponente der sexuellen bzw. sexualisierten Gewalt, die ich extrem abstossend finde. Aber das alleine ist es eben nicht. Was eben auch extrem verstörend hierbei ist, ist die diskriminierende Komponente. Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, können in diesem Spiel ausschliesslich Frauen vergewaltigt werden. Würde das Spiel beispielsweise zulassen, dass auch Männer vergewaltigt werden können, wäre ich zwar immer noch vom Spielkonzept angewidert, aber bei weitem nicht so sehr wie jetzt, wo zur sexualisierten Gewalt noch die sexistische Komponente hinzukommt.

Genauso wenig würde ich beispielsweise einen Shooter spielen, in dem explizit Jagd auf Menschen mit afrikanischer Abstammung gemacht werden müsste. Oder man stelle sich den Aufschrei vor, wenn plötzlich ein Spiel mit dem Titel "Kill all caucasians" erscheinen würde.

Und wer denkt, dass ein solches Produkt nur eine kleine Nische anspricht, sollte sich mal über Incel informieren...


----------



## Kartamus (5. März 2019)




----------



## Cobar (5. März 2019)

devilsreject schrieb:


> Versteht mich nicht falsch ist kein Angriff gegen irgendwem hier, aber als Vater von 2 Mädchen sehe ich das Thema wesentlich unentspannter. Würde ich wissen das ein potenzieller Lover eines meinder Kinder Mister Number 1 im Vergewaltigungsspiel ist, dann würde ich den jungen Mann wohl persönlich therapieren anstatt ihn für seine spielerische Leistung auch noch zu feiern.


Ein ganz Harter bist du, ich bin beeindruckt. Sag mal, geht's dir noch gut? Weil jemand etwas SPIELT, drohst du demjenigen direkt schon an, dass du ihn "persönlich therapieren" würdest? Wie würdest du denn da vorgehen? Hoden abschneiden, damit nichts mehr passieren kann? Finger abhacken oder doch lieber bei einer leckeren Tasse Tee mal entspannt darüber quatschen? Sorry, aber Leute mit solch einem fehlgeleiteten Eifer sind meiner Meinung nach nicht besser als das, was sie verfolgen. Ja, ich sagte verfolgen!



RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Ich glaube übrigens nicht, dass durch solche Spiele Menschen geschützt werden können. Möglich, dass da einer ist, der sich lieber daran aufgeilt und andere in Ruhe lässt. Aber ich denke, solche Spiele bieten auch Inspiration und regen Fantasien an, *die schon da waren*. Und vielen reicht es nicht, einfach nur virtuelle Befriedigung zu erfahren. Aber dafür muss man schon ein ziemlich kaputter Mensch sein. ^^


Ich habe die in diesem Punkt wichtigen Worte mal markiert. Damit sollte doch eigentlich schon klar sein, dass ein Spiel in dieser Diskussion völlig belanglos sein dürfte.


Irgendwie ist die gesamte Diskussion hier schon so weit weg vom eigentlichen Thema, dass nur noch beleidigt wird und in einem Beitrag habe ich sogar die Unterstellung gelesen, dass die Figuren für jemanden wohl schon zu alt wären, weil er doch sicherlich auf Kinder steht (sollte vermutlich lustig wirken, aber denk mal drüber nach, in welcher Thematik wir hier diskutieren). Was ist denn hier los? WIr sind uns wohl alle einig, dass solche Spiele im Grunde so gut wie niemand braucht und wer da wirklich seine Lust befriedigt, der mag zwar einen an der Waffel haben, aber den hatte er auch zu sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit vorher schon. Dennoch passiert hier keinen realen Menschen etwas, ähnlich wie bei einem Horrorfilm. Wie schon gesagt wurde, wenn wir jetzt hier eine strikte Grenze ziehen wollen, dann können wir auch gleich nochmal über "Killerspiele" reden, aber da sind sich wohl auch so ziemlich alle einig, dass man dadurch nicht zum Killer wird oder aber anderweitige Probleme hat, die eher dazu führen als das reine Denken "fand ich im Spiel geil, also töte ich jetzt auch Leute auf der Straße".

Ja, es gibt in Spielen inzwischen häufig mehrere Vorgehensweisen je nach Spiel, aber auch nicht immer. Ich kann mich an kein CoD erinnern, bei dem ich sagen konnte: "Nö, ich gehe da jetzt nicht raus. Ich bleibe im Hubschrauber und töte keinen von denen."
Auch das hier vorgeschobene Argument, dass man ja immer etwas verteidigen würde, zieht dabei nur bedingt, denn es kommt immer auf die Sichtweise an, in der gespielt wird. Wenn man mal wieder den heldenhaften amerikanischen Helden XY spielt in CoD oder Medal of Honor oder wo auch immer, wer sagt denn, dass deine Feinde alles Terroristen sind? Oft genug dringt man in IHR Land ein und schießt alles über den Haufen, was einem vor den Lauf kommt. Da wird man dann noch dafür gefeiert, dass man ja den Frieden bewahrt hat. haha, so ein schlechter Scherz... Ihr bemerkt die Ironie? Frieden bringen durch das Umbringen von allen, die etwas gegen das glorreiche eigene Land tun könnten?

Lassen wir diese Dikussion also vielleicht einfach ruhen und stimmen überein, dass es solche Rape Games nicht wirklich braucht, es aber offenbar einen Markt für sowas gibt. In Japan gibt es schließlich auch unzählige solcher Spiele und soweit ich weiß, rennen da auch nicht haufenweise Vergewaltiger rum.


----------



## Rabowke (5. März 2019)

Cobar schrieb:


> [...]In Japan gibt es schließlich auch unzählige solcher Spiele und soweit ich weiß, rennen da auch nicht haufenweise Vergewaltiger rum.


... vllt. solltest du dich darüber mal richtig informieren, vor allem wenn es um die Vorstufe einer Vergewaltigung geht: der sexuellen Belästigung. Einfach mal googlen und ... staunen.


----------



## Cobar (5. März 2019)

Rabowke schrieb:


> ... vllt. solltest du dich darüber mal richtig informieren, vor allem wenn es um die Vorstufe einer Vergewaltigung geht: der sexuellen Belästigung. Einfach mal googlen und ... staunen.



Das weiß ich, ändert aber dennoch nichts an meiner Aussage.
Sexuelle Belästigung ist mit Sicherheit auch absolut nichts schönes, aber eben noch keine Vergewaltigung, um die es hier offenbar ganz gezielt geht.


----------



## RedDragon20 (5. März 2019)

Cobar schrieb:


> Irgendwie ist die gesamte Diskussion hier schon so weit weg vom eigentlichen Thema, dass nur noch beleidigt wird und in einem Beitrag habe ich sogar die Unterstellung gelesen, dass die Figuren für jemanden wohl schon zu alt wären, weil er doch sicherlich auf Kinder steht (sollte vermutlich lustig wirken, aber denk mal drüber nach, in welcher Thematik wir hier diskutieren). Was ist denn hier los? WIr sind uns wohl alle einig, dass solche Spiele im Grunde so gut wie niemand braucht und wer da wirklich seine Lust befriedigt, der mag zwar einen an der Waffel haben, aber den hatte er auch zu sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit vorher schon. Dennoch passiert hier keinen realen Menschen etwas, ähnlich wie bei einem Horrorfilm. Wie schon gesagt wurde, wenn wir jetzt hier eine strikte Grenze ziehen wollen, dann können wir auch gleich nochmal über "Killerspiele" reden, aber da sind sich wohl auch so ziemlich alle einig, dass man dadurch nicht zum Killer wird oder aber anderweitige Probleme hat, die eher dazu führen als das reine Denken "fand ich im Spiel geil, also töte ich jetzt auch Leute auf der Straße".
> 
> Ja, es gibt in Spielen inzwischen häufig mehrere Vorgehensweisen je nach Spiel, aber auch nicht immer. Ich kann mich an kein CoD erinnern, bei dem ich sagen konnte: "Nö, ich gehe da jetzt nicht raus. Ich bleibe im Hubschrauber und töte keinen von denen."
> Auch das hier vorgeschobene Argument, dass man ja immer etwas verteidigen würde, zieht dabei nur bedingt, denn es kommt immer auf die Sichtweise an, in der gespielt wird. Wenn man mal wieder den heldenhaften amerikanischen Helden XY spielt in CoD oder Medal of Honor oder wo auch immer, wer sagt denn, dass deine Feinde alles Terroristen sind? Oft genug dringt man in IHR Land ein und schießt alles über den Haufen, was einem vor den Lauf kommt. Da wird man dann noch dafür gefeiert, dass man ja den Frieden bewahrt hat. haha, so ein schlechter Scherz... Ihr bemerkt die Ironie? Frieden bringen durch das Umbringen von allen, die etwas gegen das glorreiche eigene Land tun könnten?
> ...



Mit dem "Es werden keine realen Menschen geschädigt"-Argument kann man auch jede andere ähnliche Diskussion gleich unterbinden. Das ist ein Totschlagargument, das lediglich nur dazu führt, dass man sich nicht mehr mit den eigenen und gesellschaftlichen Grenzen auseinandersetzt oder auseinandersetzen will. Ähnlich wie mit der Frage "Wer entscheidet das denn?". Das sind Aussagen, die der Diskussion genauso abträglich sind, wie solche von dir genannten Unterstellungen (die btw. auch ich kritisiert habe). Damit will man nur eins erreichen: Bloß keinen Diskurs zulassen. 

Ja, es werden keine realen Menschen geschädigt. Das heißt aber trotzdem nicht, dass man solche Spiele nicht zumindest mal kritisch hinterfragen und auch mal ganz klar kritisieren sollte. Im Zweifelsfall auch mal scharf und konsequent.

Btw...sexuelle Belästigung führt nicht immer, aber oft zum sexuellen Missbrauch.


----------



## Cobar (5. März 2019)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Mit dem "Es werden keine realen Menschen geschädigt"-Argument kann man auch jede andere ähnliche Diskussion gleich unterbinden. Das ist ein Totschlagargument, das lediglich nur dazu führt, dass man sich nicht mehr mit den eigenen und gesellschaftlichen Grenzen auseinandersetzt oder auseinandersetzen will. Ähnlich wie mit der Frage "Wer entscheidet das denn?". Das sind Aussagen, die der Diskussion genauso abträglich sind, wie solche von dir genannten Unterstellungen (die btw. auch ich kritisiert habe). Damit will man nur eins erreichen: Bloß keinen Diskurs zulassen.
> 
> Ja, es werden keine realen Menschen geschädigt. Das heißt aber trotzdem nicht, dass man solche Spiele nicht zumindest mal kritisch hinterfragen und auch mal ganz klar kritisieren sollte. Im Zweifelsfall auch mal scharf und konsequent.
> 
> Btw...sexuelle Belästigung führt nicht immer, aber oft zum sexuellen Missbrauch.



Gegen das kritische Hinterfrage sage ich doch auch gar nichts, allerdings wurde hier auch gleich schon mehrfach gefordert, dass man solche Spiele sofort verbieten sollte und das ist meiner Meinung nach absolut nicht zielführend.


----------



## devilsreject (5. März 2019)

Cobar schrieb:


> Ein ganz Harter bist du, ich bin beeindruckt. Sag mal, geht's dir noch gut? Weil jemand etwas SPIELT, drohst du demjenigen direkt schon an, dass du ihn "persönlich therapieren" würdest? Wie würdest du denn da vorgehen? Hoden abschneiden, damit nichts mehr passieren kann? Finger abhacken oder doch lieber bei einer leckeren Tasse Tee mal entspannt darüber quatschen? Sorry, aber Leute mit solch einem fehlgeleiteten Eifer sind meiner Meinung nach nicht besser als das, was sie verfolgen. Ja, ich sagte verfolgen!



Ganz Harter? Und weiter unten beklagst du das hier nur beleidigt wird und das Thema verfehlt wird? 

Man muss nicht alles schön reden, man muss nicht alles verteidigen. Ich distanziere mich lieber von Kopfkranken Individuen. Diese bescheuerte Toleranzbesoffenheit gegenüber alles und jedem ist abnormal. Feiert euch selbst bis in Tod, ich verzichte dankend. Und wenn so Leute wie du mich für nen ganz Harten halten ist doch alles schick, dann bleiben wir beide uns fern. Und ja mir geht es tatsächlich gut, eben weil ich Menschen mit kranken Sachen im Kopf, sofern bekannt, meide. 

Man redet gerne über Einstiegsdrogen, solch ein Spiel ist in meinen Augen eine Einstiegsdroge. Jemand mit Tendenz zu solchen Dingen kann frohlockend seinen abartigen Trieb im Spiel ausprobieren, bis sein Drang im Kopf noch stärker wird er sich vielleicht deine Freundin schnappt. Es ist immer der kleine Tropfen der das Fass zum überlaufen bringt. Ohne Kontext mit Bezug auf Moral und Sitte ist so ein Vergewaltigungsspiel nunmal abartig und Leute die das Spielen haben offenbar einen Hang zur Abartigkeit. Da darf Steam gerne die Daten an entsprechende Stellen weiterleiten zur Untersuchung. Wenn dadurch auch nur ein potentieller Vergewaltiger gestoppt wird hat es mehr positives erreicht als jegliche Diskussion über das Spiel oder das Thema im Allgemeinen.

So ist es doch mittlerweile, bei jeder Vergewaltigung oder Fall von Pädophilie sind sofort die Psychologen vor Ort die dem Täter sofort ne Opferrolle bereitstellen in der sich solch kranker Kopf verstecken kann, bis er dann austherapiert ist und ach Wunder, genau das macht weswegen er therapiert wurde. Ja ich bin wohl ein ganz harter Spinner weil ich solche Kreaturen bis aufs Blut verachte. Du darfst mich gerne ignorieren, den von Verharmlosern wie dir wird die Welt niemals ein besserer Ort.


----------



## Felix Schuetz (5. März 2019)

Hallo, ich bitte darum, die Diskussion (wieder) sachlicher zu führen. Gerade bei Themen wie diesen sind persönliche Beleidigungen, Unterstellungen und Angriffe nicht zielführend. Wir wollen ungern eingreifen und Kommentare löschen müssen.


----------



## RedDragon20 (5. März 2019)

Cobar schrieb:


> Gegen das kritische Hinterfrage sage ich doch auch gar nichts, allerdings wurde hier auch gleich schon mehrfach gefordert, dass man solche Spiele sofort verbieten sollte und das ist meiner Meinung nach absolut nicht zielführend.


Es ist aber auch nicht zielführend, solche Spiele ohne weiteres öffentlich zugänglich zu machen. Die werden ja absolut zurecht scharf kritisiert und diskutiert. Es muss auch Grenzen geben und ja... im Zweifelsfall dann auch mal mit einem Verbot, wenn es richtig derb kommt. Ich sehe keinen Grund, warum das nicht so sein sollte, gerade bei solchen Games, die (sexuelle) Gewalt als Alleinstellungsmerkmal und primären Spielinhalt bieten. 

Oder einfach mal anders herum und mal provokant gefragt: Warum sollte man Spiele wie Rape Day *nicht* verbieten? Wegen der Meinungs- und Kunstfreiheit? Auch das gewährt einem keine Narrenfreiheit. Weil keine realen Menschen zu Schaden kommen? Siehe oben. Zumal ich jetzt mal bezweifeln will, dass bei Games wie Rape Day irgendwas von der Meinungsfreiheit gedeckt ist. Und ich bezweifel auch, dass man solche Spiele als "Kunst" bezeichnen kann. 

Versteh mich bitte nicht falsch.  Ich stehe Verboten bzgl. Games generell auch eher kritisch gegenüber. Aber wenn nachvollziehbare Gründe bestehen, why not? Wenn jemand sagt, dass Spiele wie Rade Day verboten gehören, wird er schon Gründe dafür haben. Und wenn er sie nennt, umso besser. Ob man diese Gründe nun für sich selbst annimmt, ist dabei erstmal das zweite Paar Schuhe. Aber es ist auch nicht zielführend, diese genannten Gründe als Unfug abzutun, nur weil man damit nicht einverstanden ist.  

Ich würde ein Verbot solcher Spiele nicht direkt fordern, aber durchaus einfach hinnehmen und abnicken, wenn es soweit käme. 

Es ist immerhin schon ein Unterschied, ob ich als Spieler jemanden interaktiv und virtuell vergewaltige und damit seelisch und körperlich foltere, oder ob ich jemandem aus der Entfernung einen Kopfschuss verpasse. Was nun schlimmer ist, ob beides gleich schlimm ist...das muss jeder für sich selbst entscheiden. Und diese Entscheidung soll auch jedem zugestanden und gegönnt sein. Meiner Meinung nach ist beides nicht das gleiche und schon gar nicht auf dem gleichen Level. Aus Gründen, die ich in vorherigen Posts schon nannte.  Aber ich kann auch absolut verstehen, wenn jemand  anderer Meinung ist. Nur sollte man halt, gerade bei diesem Thema, die andere Seite nicht pauschal als Unfug bezeichnen.


----------



## devilsreject (5. März 2019)

FelixSchuetz schrieb:


> Hallo, ich bitte darum, die Diskussion (wieder) sachlicher zu führen. Gerade bei Themen wie diesen sind persönliche Beleidigungen, Unterstellungen und Angriffe nicht zielführend. Wir wollen ungern eingreifen und Kommentare löschen müssen.



Ja da stimme ich Ihnen zu. Ziehe mich hier auch wieder raus aus der Dikskussion. Mir persönlich geht so etwas schon recht nah und wenn man sieht wie einige Menschen das aus purer Überzeugung verteidigen oder mit aller Not versuchen eine "Pro" Diskussion herbei zu fantasieren wird mir schlecht. 

Ich für meinen Teil bin jedenfalls dankbar für diesen Artikel, gute Arbeit!


----------



## HanFred (5. März 2019)

devilsreject schrieb:


> ...


Im Grunde bist du derjenige, der sich versteckt bzw. den Kopf in den Sand steckt, weil er sich nicht mit gewissen Tatsachen auseinandersetzen will. Das an sich ist soweit auch in Ordnung, niemand der Unbeteiligten muss das tun. Schwierig finde ich hingegen, dass genau die Leute, die sich gewissen Realitäten nicht stellen möchten meinen, sie hätten bessere Lösungen auf Lager. Selbige sind dann in aller Regel nicht nur plump sondern im Endeffekt auch nicht effektiv. Es ist sehr hilfreich, wenn man die Emotionalität aus derart ernsten Themen heraushalten kann, leider kann das nicht jeder gleich gut.


----------



## RedDragon20 (5. März 2019)

HanFred schrieb:


> Im Grunde bist du derjenige, der sich versteckt bzw. den Kopf in den Sand steckt, weil er sich nicht mit gewissen Tatsachen auseinandersetzen will. Das an sich ist soweit auch in Ordnung, niemand der Unbeteiligten muss das tun. Schwierig finde ich hingegen, dass genau die Leute, die sich gewissen Realitäten nicht stellen möchten meinen, sie hätten bessere Lösungen auf Lager. Selbige sind dann in aller Regel nicht nur plump sondern im Endeffekt auch nicht effektiv. Es ist sehr hilfreich, wenn man die Emotionalität aus derart ernsten Themen heraushalten kann, leider kann das nicht jeder gleich gut.


So ganz unrecht hat er aber auch nicht, wenn er sagt, dass manch einer hier sich eine "Pro" Diskussion zurecht fantasiert. Ich kann beim besten Willen nicht erkennen, wieso man so ein Spiel befürworten oder auch nur tolerieren sollte. Und ich hab mir ja nun wirklich etliche Gegenmeinungen dazu durchgelesen und sie mir durch den Kopf gehen lassen. 



devilsreject schrieb:


> Ohne Kontext mit Bezug auf Moral und Sitte ist so ein Vergewaltigungsspiel nunmal abartig und Leute die das Spielen haben offenbar einen Hang zur Abartigkeit.


Und auch damit hat er nicht ganz unrecht, finde ich. Auch wenn ich es weniger drastisch ausgedrückt hätte. Ich finde es ja schon fragwürdig und bedenklich, dass es hier jemanden gibt, der das Spiel aktiv verteidigt und schönredet.

Aber gut...ich bin nun auch raus aus dieser Diskussion. Ich hab meine Meinung dazu zu genüge vermittelt.


----------



## Cobar (5. März 2019)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Und auch damit hat er nicht ganz unrecht, finde ich. Auch wenn ich es weniger drastisch ausgedrückt hätte. Ich finde es ja schon fragwürdig und bedenklich, dass es hier jemanden gibt, der das Spiel aktiv verteidigt und schönredet.



Ich habe von niemandem hier etwas in Richtung "wow, wie geil. Das ist mal ein gutes Spiel" gelesen. Von schönreden kann hier also nicht wirklich die Rede sein und das Spiel selbst wird auch, soweit ich das auf den letzten Seiten mitbekommen habe, nicht verteidigt. Es wird nur gesagt, dass man vorsichtig sein sollte, wo man eine Grenze zieht und man eben nicht einfach sagen kann "Leute umbringen oder foltern ist okay, aber beim Vergewaltigen ist dann Schluss"

Es muss nicht nur schwarz und weiß geben, auch wenn das oft gerne angenommen wird. Man kann durchaus auch gegen ein solches Spiel sein, es aber nicht direkt verbieten wollen.
Als abartig sieht auch jeder etwas anderes an, das ist also absolut kein Maßstab. Hier wird immer wieder gesagt, dass Leute das Spiel schönreden würden oder wollen. Nein, das stimmt nicht. Man kann auch neutral dazu stehen und muss es nicht gleich verteufeln oder lieben. Das ist genau wie mit dem persönlichen Geschmack und in diesem Sinne absolut kein Maß, mit dem man an solche Dinge rangehen sollte.


----------



## ICamus (5. März 2019)

Frullo schrieb:


> Habe jetzt nicht alles gelesen, was gepostet wurde.
> 
> Ehrlich gesagt, bin ich etwas... zwiegespalten, was dieses Spiel betrifft: In erster Linie bin ich, wie die meisten hier, angewidert von dem Spiel. Es ist auf jeden Fall ein Spiel, das mir nie und nimmer auf den Rechner kommen wird. Auf der anderen Seite kann ich aber auch alle verstehen, die die Frage nach der "Grenze" in den Raum werfen, denn wenn dieses Spiel jenseits der Grenze liegt, warum gilt dies dann nicht auch für alle anderen Spiele, in denen (virtuell) Leid zugefügt wird?
> 
> ...



Es ist eben ein schwerer Themenkomplex bei dem viele Dinge ineinander greifen. Vergewaltigt zu werden ist eine schlimme Erfahrung. Ermordet zu werden ist jedoch ein noch schwerwiegenderes Ereignis. Trotzdem werden letzteres im virtuellen Umfeld deutlich besser aufgenommen. Vergewaltigungs- und Machtphantasien sind Teil der Sexualität beider Geschlechter, Stichwort Rapeplay. Was Sexualität angeht bin ich der Meinung, dass mündige Erwachsene, im Einverständnis miteinander, so interagieren sollen wie sie es für richtig halten. Da sollte man nicht verurteilen, nur weil einem eine Praxis in die man selber nicht involviert ist nicht gefällt.

Was die Sexspiele, Virtual Novels, Dating Sims, wie man es auch nennen mag, betrifft sehe ich nichts was dagegen spricht. Niemand wird gezwungen diese Werke zu konsumieren und was die Werbung angeht ist sie schon sehr eingeschränkt.


----------



## HanFred (5. März 2019)

Auch ich würde Fans eines solchen Spiels eine gewisse "Abartigkeit" nicht absprechen, wobei dieser Ausdruck bestimmt ein wenig unspezifisch und unmodern ist. Tolerieren kann ich eigentlich alles, solange niemand konkret dabei zu Schaden zu kommen droht. Sehr viele Menschen haben Persönlichkeitsstörungen verschiedenster Art, doch funktioniert das Zusammenleben im Grunde recht gut. Verbessern darf man immer, ich verwehre mich aber ineffektivem Aktionismus, der leider oft aus der Emotionalität resultiert, die wir alle eben je nach Thema unterschiedlich gut ausblenden können. Die Medien haben jeweils, auch in unterschiedlichem Ausmass, ihren Anteil daran.
Ich persönlich mag keinerlei Quälereien und Leiden an sich sehen, auch nicht virtuell. Werke, die den Fokus ganz darauf legen, meide ich daher ohnehin komplett.


----------



## Frullo (5. März 2019)

Frage an alle die die Daseinsberechtigung dieses Spieles verteidigen:

Wenn jetzt auf Steam ein Spiel namens "Penectomy day" erscheinen würde, bei dem man eine Frau spielt die in einem postapokalyptischen Szenario mit einer Gartenschere herumrennt, mit dem Ziel möglichst vielen virtuellen Männern den Penis abzuschneiden, würdet ihr die Daseinsberechtigung eines solchen Spieles ebenso verteidigen?


----------



## HanFred (5. März 2019)

Frullo schrieb:


> Frage an alle die die Daseinsberechtigung dieses Spieles verteidigen:
> 
> Wenn jetzt auf Steam ein Spiel namens "Penectomy day" erscheinen würde, bei dem man eine Frau spielt die in einem postapokalyptischen Szenario mit einer Gartenschere herumrennt, mit dem Ziel möglichst vielen virtuellen Männern den Penis abzuschneiden, würdet ihr die Daseinsberechtigung eines solchen Spieles ebenso verteidigen?



Ich würde, genau wie beim thematisierten Spiel, den Kopf schütteln und mich wieder einem für mich interessanteren Thema zuwenden.


----------



## Spiritogre (5. März 2019)

Frullo schrieb:


> Frage an alle die die Daseinsberechtigung dieses Spieles verteidigen:
> 
> Wenn jetzt auf Steam ein Spiel namens "Penectomy day" erscheinen würde, bei dem man eine Frau spielt die in einem postapokalyptischen Szenario mit einer Gartenschere herumrennt, mit dem Ziel möglichst vielen virtuellen Männern den Penis abzuschneiden, würdet ihr die Daseinsberechtigung eines solchen Spieles ebenso verteidigen?



Natürlich.
Es gibt übrigens auch eine recht populäre Horrorfilm-Reihe wo gleich beides drin ist. "I spit on your Grave" die Prämisse der Filme ist jeweils, dass am Anfang eine Gruppe Männer eine Frau vergewaltigt und diese dann anschließend auf Rachefeldzug geht und ihre Peiniger möglichst brutal einen nach dem anderen eliminiert.


----------



## McDrake (5. März 2019)

Frullo schrieb:


> Frage an alle die die Daseinsberechtigung dieses Spieles verteidigen:
> 
> Wenn jetzt auf Steam ein Spiel namens "Penectomy day" erscheinen würde, bei dem man eine Frau spielt die in einem postapokalyptischen Szenario mit einer Gartenschere herumrennt, mit dem Ziel möglichst vielen virtuellen Männern den Penis abzuschneiden, würdet ihr die Daseinsberechtigung eines solchen Spieles ebenso verteidigen?



Öhm.. ja
Wobei ich sowas eher lustig finden würde und nicht abstossend, wie evtl gedacht.
Kommt irgendwie an die Postal-Games ran.
oO


----------



## HanFred (5. März 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Natürlich.
> Es gibt übrigens auch eine recht populäre Horrorfilm-Reihe wo gleich beides drin ist. "I spit on your Grave" die Prämisse der Filme ist jeweils, dass am Anfang eine Gruppe Männer eine Frau vergewaltigt und diese dann anschließend auf Rachefeldzug geht und ihre Peiniger möglichst brutal einen nach dem anderen eliminiert.



*Psst* Ich habe sogar "Baise Moi" im Kino gesehen anno dazumal, wobei ich von Freunden mitgeschleppt wurde, ich hätte mir lieber etwas anderes ansehen wollen. War scheisse, da waren wir uns danach alle einig, aber etwas amüsiert hat mich immerhin, dass eine grosse Gruppe in der Reihe vor uns empört aufstand und den Filmsaal verliess. Nach der Presse, die dem Kinostart in der Schweiz voranging, fand ich doch erstaunlich, dass sich so empfindliche Leute tatsächlich ins Kino gesetzt haben. 

@McDrake: Postal 2 traf tatsächlich meinen Humor sehr gut, wohlgemerkt nur der zweite Teil und der Film auch nicht.


----------



## McDrake (5. März 2019)

HanFred schrieb:


> *Psst* Ich habe sogar "Baise Moi" im Kino gesehen anno dazumal, wobei ich von Freunden mitgeschleppt wurde, ich hätte mir lieber etwas anderes ansehen wollen. War scheisse, da waren wir uns danach alle einig, aber etwas amüsiert hat mich immerhin, dass eine grosse Gruppe in der Reihe vor uns empört aufstand und den Filmsaal verliess. Nach der Presse, die dem Kinostart in der Schweiz voranging, fand ich doch erstaunlich, dass sich so empfindliche Leute tatsächlich ins Kino gesetzt haben.



Waren wohl Protest-Kinogänger, die einfach rein gegangen sind um dann ein zu zeigen, wie empört man sei.


----------



## Jakkelien (5. März 2019)

Frullo schrieb:


> Frage an alle die die Daseinsberechtigung dieses Spieles verteidigen:
> 
> Wenn jetzt auf Steam ein Spiel namens "Penectomy day" erscheinen würde, bei dem man eine Frau spielt die in einem postapokalyptischen Szenario mit einer Gartenschere herumrennt, mit dem Ziel möglichst vielen virtuellen Männern den Penis abzuschneiden, würdet ihr die Daseinsberechtigung eines solchen Spieles ebenso verteidigen?


Ganz ehrlich. Ich glaube das Spiel würde weit weniger kritisch aufgenommen werden 
Ich verteidige hier aber nix und bleib neutral.


----------



## RedDragon20 (5. März 2019)

Frullo schrieb:


> Frage an alle die die Daseinsberechtigung dieses Spieles verteidigen:
> 
> Wenn jetzt auf Steam ein Spiel namens "Penectomy day" erscheinen würde, bei dem man eine Frau spielt die in einem postapokalyptischen Szenario mit einer Gartenschere herumrennt, mit dem Ziel möglichst vielen virtuellen Männern den Penis abzuschneiden, würdet ihr die Daseinsberechtigung eines solchen Spieles ebenso verteidigen?





HanFred schrieb:


> Ich würde, genau wie beim thematisierten Spiel, den Kopf schütteln und mich wieder einem für mich interessanteren Thema zuwenden.



Mir würde sich vermutlich mein bestes Stück vor Ekel zurück ziehen.


----------



## Frullo (5. März 2019)

ICamus schrieb:


> Es ist eben ein schwerer Themenkomplex bei dem viele Dinge ineinander greifen. Vergewaltigt zu werden ist eine schlimme Erfahrung. Ermordet zu werden ist jedoch ein noch schwerwiegenderes Ereignis. Trotzdem werden letzteres im virtuellen Umfeld deutlich besser aufgenommen. Vergewaltigungs- und Machtphantasien sind Teil der Sexualität beider Geschlechter, Stichwort Rapeplay. Was Sexualität angeht bin ich der Meinung, dass mündige Erwachsene, im Einverständnis miteinander, so interagieren sollen wie sie es für richtig halten. Da sollte man nicht verurteilen, nur weil einem eine Praxis in die man selber nicht involviert ist nicht gefällt.
> 
> Was die Sexspiele, Virtual Novels, Dating Sims, wie man es auch nennen mag, betrifft sehe ich nichts was dagegen spricht. Niemand wird gezwungen diese Werke zu konsumieren und was die Werbung angeht ist sie schon sehr eingeschränkt.



Ich bin voll und ganz Deiner Meinung, was sexuelle Spielarten bei denen Konsens besteht betrifft. Hier wird aber eine Handlung simuliert, bei der kein Konsens besteht - oder erforderlich ist. Das Tötungsspiele, zumindest unter einem Grossteil der Gamer und Gamerinnen, akzeptiert, oder zumindest toleriert, wird, hängt meines Erachtens damit zusammen, dass die Tötung im Allgemeinen "unspezifisch" stattfindet. Es ist egal ob Mann, Frau, schwarz, weiss, gelb, rot - man kann in den meisten spielen "jeden" umnieten. Klar, es gibt natürlich Szenarien, wie z.B. im ersten Crysis, wo das Setting dazu führt, dass beispielsweise nur Asiaten getötet werden (zumindest was menschliche Gegner betrifft...). Aber das ist dann tatsächlich dem Setting geschuldet und kann in diesem Sinne auch nachvollzogen werden. Bei einem Vergewaltigungsspiel ist das etwas anders: Es ist zwar durchaus so, dass die überwiegende Mehrheit von Vergewaltigungsopfern Frauen sind, aber die Vergewaltigung von Männern ist durchaus möglich und kommt garantiert auch im "echten Leben" vor. Von daher wird in diesem Spiel die diskriminierende Komponente durch nichts (schon gar nicht durch ein Zombie-Szenario) gerechtfertigt oder zumindest erklärt. Schlussendlich scheint die einzige Absicht der Macher darin zu bestehen, provokant zu sein - was ihnen, wenn man die Anzahl Postings in diesem Thread als Mass nimmt - durchaus gelungen ist.

Definitiv: Schwieriges, komplexes Thema...


----------



## Spiritogre (5. März 2019)

Frullo schrieb:


> Ich bin voll und ganz Deiner Meinung, was sexuelle Spielarten bei denen Konsens besteht betrifft. Hier wird aber eine Handlung simuliert, bei der kein Konsens besteht


Wieso besteht kein Konsens? Seit wann haben fiktive Charaktere eine eigene Meinung? Also "rape play" von zwei Partnern die das freiwillig machen ist für dich in Ordnung aber wenn jetzt nur einer von denen nicht mit einem anderen echten Partner sondern mit einem fiktiven Werk dieser Neigung nachgeht ist das plötzlich verachtenswert? 
Ich verstehe diese Denkweise ehrlich gesagt nicht ...


----------



## HansHa (5. März 2019)

Frullo schrieb:


> Frage an alle die die Daseinsberechtigung dieses Spieles verteidigen:
> 
> Wenn jetzt auf Steam ein Spiel namens "Penectomy day" erscheinen würde, bei dem man eine Frau spielt die in einem postapokalyptischen Szenario mit einer Gartenschere herumrennt, mit dem Ziel möglichst vielen virtuellen Männern den Penis abzuschneiden, würdet ihr die Daseinsberechtigung eines solchen Spieles ebenso verteidigen?



Natürlich, solange nicht gegen Gesetze verstoßen wird, habe ich mit keinem Spiel ein Problem, völlig egal ob "Schnipp Schnapp - Ding Dong ab", "Pedobär auf dem Abenteuerspielplatz" oder sonstwas.


----------



## Frullo (5. März 2019)

@Alle, die auf meine Frage geantwortet haben: Danke! 

Interessant finde ich, dass die Reaktionen eher in Richtung "belustigt" gehen, statt empört. Ich kann nur vermuten, dass dies damit zusammenhängt, dass in der Realität weitaus weniger "penektomierende" Frauen unterwegs sind als Vergewaltiger.


----------



## Frullo (5. März 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Wieso besteht kein Konsens? Seit wann haben fiktive Charaktere eine eigene Meinung? Also "rape play" von zwei Partnern die das freiwillig machen ist für dich in Ordnung aber wenn jetzt nur einer von denen nicht mit einem anderen echten Partner sondern mit einem fiktiven Werk dieser Neigung nachgeht ist das plötzlich verachtenswert?
> Ich verstehe diese Denkweise ehrlich gesagt nicht ...



Tatsächlich, der Konsens besteht hier zwischen dem Spieler und dem Spielehersteller. Aber innerhalb des Spieles ist kein Konsens vorhanden oder vonnöten. Ich würde sogar behaupten, dass der Inhalt des Spieles doch eher die Abwesenheit von Konsens suggeriert. Zudem ist ein weiterer grosser Unterschied die Anzahl der involvierten Parteien bzw. der "Kenntnisradius". Beim Rapeplay werden wohl in den meisten Fällen vermutlich genau 2 Leute involviert sein, die einerseits diesem Spiel nachgehen und andererseits Kenntnis davon haben. Bei diesem Spiel sieht das anders aus.

Und nochmals: Komplexes Thema. Aktuelle bin ich weder für noch gegen ein Verbot.


----------



## McDrake (5. März 2019)

Frullo schrieb:


> @Alle, die auf meine Frage geantwortet haben: Danke!
> 
> Interessant finde ich, dass die Reaktionen eher in Richtung "belustigt" gehen, statt empört. Ich kann nur vermuten, dass dies damit zusammenhängt, dass in der Realität weitaus weniger "penektomierende" Frauen unterwegs sind als Vergewaltiger.


Es liegt vielleicht an der absurden Idee, dass jemand mit einer Gartenschere rum rennt (Runnining with Scissors) und "einfach so" Geschlechtsteile abschneidet. Wie soll ich mir denn so ein Spiel vorstellen? Da bin ich, zugegebenermaßen ein wenig überfordert und sehe einfach eine Art von Dead Rising vor mir.


----------



## ICamus (5. März 2019)

Frullo schrieb:


> Ich bin voll und ganz Deiner Meinung, was sexuelle Spielarten bei denen Konsens besteht betrifft. Hier wird aber eine Handlung simuliert, bei der kein Konsens besteht - oder erforderlich ist. Das Tötungsspiele, zumindest unter einem Grossteil der Gamer und Gamerinnen, akzeptiert, oder zumindest toleriert, wird, hängt meines Erachtens damit zusammen, dass die Tötung im Allgemeinen "unspezifisch" stattfindet. Es ist egal ob Mann, Frau, schwarz, weiss, gelb, rot - man kann in den meisten spielen "jeden" umnieten. Klar, es gibt natürlich Szenarien, wie z.B. im ersten Crysis, wo das Setting dazu führt, dass beispielsweise nur Asiaten getötet werden (zumindest was menschliche Gegner betrifft...). Aber das ist dann tatsächlich dem Setting geschuldet und kann in diesem Sinne auch nachvollzogen werden. Bei einem Vergewaltigungsspiel ist das etwas anders: Es ist zwar durchaus so, dass die überwiegende Mehrheit von Vergewaltigungsopfern Frauen sind, aber die Vergewaltigung von Männern ist durchaus möglich und kommt garantiert auch im "echten Leben" vor. Von daher wird in diesem Spiel die diskriminierende Komponente durch nichts (schon gar nicht durch ein Zombie-Szenario) gerechtfertigt oder zumindest erklärt. Schlussendlich scheint die einzige Absicht der Macher darin zu bestehen, provokant zu sein - was ihnen, wenn man die Anzahl Postings in diesem Thread als Mass nimmt - durchaus gelungen ist.
> 
> Definitiv: Schwieriges, komplexes Thema...



Da könnte man jetzt spitzfindig sein und argumentieren, dass der fehlende Konsens ebenfalls nur simuliert ist. Damit wäre aber mehr Energie für das Thema aufgebracht als notwendig. Was die Frage mit "penectomy day" betrifft, auch dem Titel könnte man dann nicht pauschal die Daseinsberechtigung absprechen.


----------



## Spiritogre (5. März 2019)

Frullo schrieb:


> Tatsächlich, der Konsens besteht hier zwischen dem Spieler und dem Spielehersteller. Aber innerhalb des Spieles ist kein Konsens vorhanden oder vonnöten. Ich würde sogar behaupten, dass der Inhalt des Spieles doch eher die Abwesenheit von Konsens suggeriert. Zudem ist ein weiterer grosser Unterschied die Anzahl der involvierten Parteien bzw. der "Kenntnisradius". Beim Rapeplay werden wohl in den meisten Fällen vermutlich genau 2 Leute involviert sein, die einerseits diesem Spiel nachgehen und andererseits Kenntnis davon haben. Bei diesem Spiel sieht das anders aus.
> 
> Und nochmals: Komplexes Thema. Aktuelle bin ich weder für noch gegen ein Verbot.



Dir ist schon klar, dass ein fiktives Ding keine Gefühle, keine Meinung, kein irgendwas hat und entsprechend weder Konsenz noch Ablehnung geben kann, schlicht weil es nicht real existiert? Also kann es doch gar nicht verwerflicher sein als wenn zwei Erwachsene Menschen das einvernehmlich miteinander machen. 
Was ist, wenn einer solche "Spielchen" mit z.B. einer Sexpuppe macht? 
Diese Dinge wurden geschaffen, um die sexuelle Lust einer Person zu befriedigen, wenn kein Partner da ist. Es ist sozusagen ihre "Daseinsberechtigung".



ICamus schrieb:


> Da könnte man jetzt spitzfindig sein und argumentieren, dass der fehlende Konsens ebenfalls nur simuliert ist.


Das ist ja das, was ich sage, es gibt keinen Konsenz aber auch keine Ablehnung, da etwa fiktives, künstliches nun mal nicht denken oder gar fühlen kann. 
Wenn jetzt der Benutzer also selbst denkt, wir simulieren das nur, und ja das ist es ja letztlich, eine Simulation und nicht echt, d.h. die dargestellte Person / Sexpuppe etc. hat ihr Einverständnis gegeben, dann ist also alles in Butter?


----------



## Frullo (5. März 2019)

McDrake schrieb:


> Es liegt vielleicht an der absurden Idee, dass jemand mit einer Gartenschere rum rennt (Runnining with Scissors) und "einfach so" Geschlechtsteile abschneidet. Wie soll ich mir denn so ein Spiel vorstellen? Da bin ich, zugegebenermaßen ein wenig überfordert und sehe einfach eine Art von Dead Rising vor mir.



Du willst wirklich eine konkrete Spielidee von mir? 

Ok: Neben der Gartenschere hat die Protagonistin von Penectomy Day natürlich noch weitere "Werkzeuge" in ihrem Arsenal: KO-Tropfen, Pfefferspray, Elektroschocker und in Kloroform getynchte Lappen. Am meisten Punkte für eine erfolgreich durchgeführte Penektomie gibt es natürlich, wenn keines dieser Hilfsmittel eingesetzt wird, am zweitmeisten natürlich beim Pfefferspray, da der Mann dann ja noch bei Bewusstsein ist... 

Ich bin mir sicher, mit genügend Zeit und "Lust" könnte man hier durchaus ein brauchbares Spielkonzept auf die Reihe kriegen


----------



## pcg-veteran (5. März 2019)

Eigentlich sollte der Markt so etwas regeln. Spiele mit Vergewaltigungs- oder Kastrationsinhalten (18+) sind für die meisten Spieler uninteressant, also wird es wenige Käufer haben, nicht viel Geld einspielen und schnell in Vergessenheit geraten. Beim nächsten Spiel wird sich der Entwickler überlegen, in welche Richtung (-> Mainstream) er sich bewegen muß, um mehr Spieler anzusprechen. Mit der Zeit tritt auch ohne Verbote eine Normalisierung ein.
(Ausnahme : Die (globale) Markt-Nische für diese Art Inhalte ist groß genug, daß der Entwickler sein (begrenztes) Umsatzziel bereits in der Nische erreichen kann.)

Wer auf Steam mit solchen Spielen gar nicht erst in Berührung kommen möchte, sollte seine Filter-Einstellungen entsprechend setzen. Und prinzipiell wäre es nicht schlecht, wenn Steam für solche 18+-Spiele nicht aktiv Werbung machen würde.


----------



## RedDragon20 (5. März 2019)

HansHa schrieb:


> Natürlich, solange nicht gegen Gesetze verstoßen wird, habe ich mit keinem Spiel ein Problem, völlig egal ob "Schnipp Schnapp - Ding Dong ab", "Pedobär auf dem Abenteuerspielplatz" oder sonstwas.


Nur wenn es gegen Gesetze verstößt, hast du ein Problem damit? Was ist mit dir selbst, deiner persönlichen Ansicht? So neutral man auch ist, man hat ja trotzdem eine Meinung dazu. 



ICamus schrieb:


> Was die Sexspiele, Virtual Novels, Dating Sims, wie man es auch nennen mag, betrifft sehe ich nichts was dagegen spricht. Niemand wird gezwungen diese Werke zu konsumieren und was die Werbung angeht ist sie schon sehr eingeschränkt.


Ich finde es ja interessant, dass immer gesagt wird, dass ja nichts dagegen spricht. Aber keiner hier konnte wirklich sagen, was dafür spricht. Eine Medaille hat immerhin zwei Seiten und wer A sagt, muss auch mal B sagen. Auch wenn letzteres scheinbar deutlich schwieriger ist. 

Nicht falsch verstehen. Zumindest rein gesetzlich spricht da tatsächlich nichts dagegen und ja, es werden auch keine realen Menschen geschädigt. Absolut korrekt. Aber  was genau spricht dafür, dass man solche Spiele öffentlich zugänglich macht? Was genau spricht dafür, dieses Spiel zu konsumieren, solche Spiele zu entwickeln? Inwiefern ist das Erlauben solcher Spiele zielführender als ein Verbot? 

Meine Frage, warum man Spiele wie Rape Day *nicht* verbieten sollte, konnte auch keiner beantworten. Auch wenn die Frage bewusst provokant gestellt war und nicht meinem persönlichen Empfinden gegenüber Verboten generell entspricht. Dennoch halte ich es für eine wichtige Frage. "Es spricht ja nichts gegen." ist mir da bei der Thematik zu einfach gedacht. Es spricht ja auch grundsätzlich nichts dagegen, ins Waschbecken zu kacken. Aber dafür spricht ja nun auch nichts.


----------



## McDrake (5. März 2019)

Frullo schrieb:


> Du willst wirklich eine konkrete Spielidee von mir?
> 
> Ok: Neben der Gartenschere hat die Protagonistin von Penectomy Day natürlich noch weitere "Werkzeuge" in ihrem Arsenal: KO-Tropfen, Pfefferspray, Elektroschocker und in Kloroform getynchte Lappen. genügend...


Also eine Art Hitman?


----------



## Spiritogre (5. März 2019)

pcg-veteran schrieb:


> Wer auf Steam mit solchen Spielen gar nicht erst in Berührung kommen möchte, sollte seine Filter-Einstellungen entsprechend setzen. Und prinzipiell wäre es nicht schlecht, wenn Steam für solche 18+-Spiele nicht aktiv Werbung machen würde.


Genau genommen ist das die Standardeinstellung. Wenn man solche Spiele sehen will, muss man das explizit in den Settings einstellen.



RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Meine Frage, warum man Spiele wie Rape Day *nicht* verbieten sollte, konnte auch keiner beantworten.


Doch natürlich, weil es ein fiktives Werk ist und niemand zu Schaden kommt. Wurde hier schon mehrfach gesagt. 

Nur weil einem etwas persönlich nicht gefällt gibt es keinen Grund etwas zu verbieten. Das wäre eine ziemliche Diktatur.

Ich wiederhole mich, alles sollte in einer offenen, freien Gesellschaft erlaubt sein, solange meine persönlichen Freiheiten nicht diejenigen von anderen einschränken. D.h. solange niemand verletzt, gedemütigt etc. wird gibt es keinen Grund es zu verbieten. Ansonsten wäre Willkür und Diktatur Tür und Tor geöffnet.


----------



## McDrake (5. März 2019)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Frage. "Es spricht ja nichts gegen." ist mir da bei der Thematik zu einfach gedacht. Es spricht ja auch grundsätzlich nichts dagegen, ins Waschbecken zu kacken. Aber dafür spricht ja nun auch nichts.


Was spricht für Games, welche Kopfschüsse honorieren?


----------



## RedDragon20 (5. März 2019)

McDrake schrieb:


> Also eine Art Hitman?



It's Hitma'am!!!  



McDrake schrieb:


> Was spricht für Games, welche Kopfschüsse honorieren?


Gar nichts. Ganz einfach. 

Aber meine Meinung ist ja nun nicht allgemeingültig.  Und deine Gegenfrage beantwortet ja nun auch nicht meine Fragen, die ich den Raum stellte.


----------



## Frullo (5. März 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Dir ist schon klar, dass ein fiktives Ding keine Gefühle, keine Meinung, kein irgendwas hat und entsprechend weder Konsenz noch Ablehnung geben kann, schlicht weil es nicht real existiert? Also kann es doch gar nicht verwerflicher sein als wenn zwei Erwachsene Menschen das einvernehmlich miteinander machen.
> Was ist, wenn einer solche "Spielchen" mit z.B. einer Sexpuppe macht?
> Diese Dinge wurden geschaffen, um die sexuelle Lust einer Person zu befriedigen, wenn kein Partner da ist. Es ist sozusagen ihre "Daseinsberechtigung".
> 
> ...



Es gibt ja nicht nur die individuelle Ebene, bei der ich Dir durchaus recht geben kann, sondern eben auch die gesellschaftliche Ebene. Beim Rapeplay ist die gesellschaftliche Ebene kaum betroffen, da wohl in der Regel niemand ausser den Beteiligten irgendetwas davon mitkriegt. Aber im Falle dieses Spieles beschränkt sich die Wirkung nicht nur auf die unmittelbar Beteiligten. Mal abgesehen von der allgemeinen Empörung, welche schon hier in diesem Thread beobachtet werden kann: Die "Normalisierung" und eben Verbreitung einer solchen Spielart zieht weitaus grössere Kreise als die sexuellen Vorlieben von 2 oder mehreren konsensfähigen und -willigen Menschen. Für jede Frau, die schon mal vergewaltigt wurde, muss schon die blosse Kenntnisnahme dieses Spieles wie ein Schlag ins Gesicht wirken.


----------



## Cobar (5. März 2019)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Nur wenn es gegen Gesetze verstößt, hast du ein Problem damit? Was ist mit dir selbst, deiner persönlichen Ansicht? So neutral man auch ist, man hat ja trotzdem eine Meinung dazu.
> 
> 
> Ich finde es ja interessant, dass immer gesagt wird, dass ja nichts dagegen spricht. Aber keiner hier konnte wirklich sagen, was dafür spricht. Eine Medaille hat immerhin zwei Seiten und wer A sagt, muss auch mal B sagen. Auch wenn letzteres scheinbar deutlich schwieriger ist.
> ...



Dafür spricht, dass es ganz sicher Leute gibt, die ein solches Spiel kaufen würden. Seien wir mal ehrlich, es findet sich immer irgendwer, der den letzten Müll kauft. Sofern der Entwickler also ein paar Kopien davon verkaufen kann, hat das Spiel doch schon eine Daseinsberechtigung oder nicht? Angebot und Nachfrage, das sind die Gründe, warum es solche Spiele gibt und warum sie angeboten werden. Sofern es irgendwen aufgeilt, soll er/sie das eben von mir aus spielen. Das ist doch letztendlich die Intention hinter so ziemlich jedem Spiel, das entwickelt wird. Man möchte damit Geld machen und wenn man ein paar arme Irre findet, die es kaufen, dann hat so ein Spiel auch seine Daseinsberechtigung.

Das ist jetzt ganz unabhängig von der Thematik des Spiels und gilt für alle Spiele. Irgendwie habe ich aber eher das Gefühl, dass du diese Frage nach einem "was spricht dafür" so lange weiterhinstellen wirst, bis genügend Zustimmung zusammengefunden wurde, die gegen das Spiel spricht. Ich finde diese Diskussion hier inzwischen vollkommen sinnlos aufgrund eben dieser Annahme (und sollte sie falsch sein, ist es auch egal. So kommt es zumindest bei mir an), daher war es das an dieser Stelle für mich.



Frullo schrieb:


> Für jede Frau, die schon mal vergewaltigt wurde, muss schon die blosse Kenntnisnahme dieses Spieles wie ein Schlag ins Gesicht wirken.


Interessant, denk mal an GTA oder ähnliche Spiele. Da raubst du Menschen aus, klaust ihre Autos, ...
Nach dieser Logik müsste das Spiel ein Schlag ins Gesicht sein von jedem, der schon einmal ausgeraubt wurde.
Oder irgendein 08/15 Shooter? Ein Schuss ins Gesicht für jeden, der schon einmal angeschossen wurde?
Nein, das ist dann wieder zu pingelig gesehen oder?


----------



## RedDragon20 (5. März 2019)

Cobar schrieb:


> Dafür spricht, dass es ganz sicher Leute gibt, die ein solches Spiel kaufen würden. Seien wir mal ehrlich, es findet sich immer irgendwer, der den letzten Müll kauft. Sofern der Entwickler also ein paar Kopien davon verkaufen kann, hat das Spiel doch schon eine Daseinsberechtigung oder nicht? Angebot und Nachfrage, das sind die Gründe, warum es solche Spiele gibt und warum sie angeboten werden. Sofern es irgendwen aufgeilt, soll er/sie das eben von mir aus spielen. Das ist doch letztendlich die Intention hinter so ziemlich jedem Spiel, das entwickelt wird. Man möchte damit Geld machen und wenn man ein paar arme Irre findet, die es kaufen, dann hat so ein Spiel auch seine Daseinsberechtigung.


Immerhin eine Antwort, die man nachvollziehen kann. Wobei ich bezweifeln will, dass es bei Games wie Rape Day um Geld geht. 



Cobar schrieb:


> Irgendwie habe ich aber eher das Gefühl, dass du diese Frage nach einem "was spricht dafür" so lange weiterhinstellen wirst, bis genügend Zustimmung zusammengefunden wurde, die gegen das Spiel spricht. Ich finde diese Diskussion hier inzwischen vollkommen sinnlos aufgrund eben dieser Annahme (und sollte sie falsch sein, ist es auch egal. So kommt es zumindest bei mir an), daher war es das an dieser Stelle für mich.


Ganz falsch.  Mich interessiert es einfach nur. Ob da jetzt einer mit ner Antwort kommt, der ich nicht zustimmen kann, spielt keine Rolle. Dann wird darüber eben diskutiert und fertig. Aber eine Antwort ist es.


----------



## pcg-veteran (5. März 2019)

Frullo schrieb:


> Für jede Frau, die schon mal vergewaltigt wurde, muss schon die blosse Kenntnisnahme dieses Spieles wie ein Schlag ins Gesicht wirken.



Mit dem Argument kann man auch leicht alle Rollenspiele, Shooter und Strategiespiele verbieten, da es weltweit Millionen von Kriegs- bzw. Gewaltopfern und Flüchtlingen gibt.


----------



## Spiritogre (5. März 2019)

Frullo schrieb:


> Es gibt ja nicht nur die individuelle Ebene, bei der ich Dir durchaus recht geben kann, sondern eben auch die gesellschaftliche Ebene. Beim Rapeplay ist die gesellschaftliche Ebene kaum betroffen, da wohl in der Regel niemand ausser den Beteiligten irgendetwas davon mitkriegt. Aber im Falle dieses Spieles beschränkt sich die Wirkung nicht nur auf die unmittelbar Beteiligten. Mal abgesehen von der allgemeinen Empörung, welche schon hier in diesem Thread beobachtet werden kann: Die "Normalisierung" und eben Verbreitung einer solchen Spielart zieht weitaus grössere Kreise als die sexuellen Vorlieben von 2 oder mehreren konsensfähigen und -willigen Menschen. Für jede Frau, die schon mal vergewaltigt wurde, muss schon die blosse Kenntnisnahme dieses Spieles wie ein Schlag ins Gesicht wirken.



Das ist so ja nicht ganz richtig, auch beim Spielen kriegt es nur der Spieler mit und niemand sonst. 
Und was die "Öffentlichkeit" angeht, solche Titel sind ja gerade nicht öffentlich sondern eben nur in abgesperrten Bereichen zugänglich, auch auf Steam. 
Öffentlich wurde es in diesem Fall ja nur, weil Medien wie PC Games da einen Aufreger-Artikel drüber gemacht haben.

Wenn jemand so empfindlich ist, dann darf er ja gar keine Nachrichten oder generell Fernsehen / Radio etc konsumieren und am besten gar nicht aus dem Haus gehen.


----------



## HansHa (5. März 2019)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Was ist mit dir selbst, deiner persönlichen Ansicht? So neutral man auch ist, man hat ja trotzdem eine Meinung dazu.


Ich würde keinem Werk seine Existenzberechtigung absprechen. Ich habe für mich zum Konsumieren zunächst nur den Maßstab "Spricht mich an oder eben nicht". Ich verurteile keine Werke, nur weil sie eine kontroverse Thematik beinhalten. Grundsätzlich bin ich sogar, auch wenn sie selber mich nicht immer interessieren,  ein Fan provokanter Werke, weil Diskussionen über sie  sehr unterhaltsam sind und sie oftmals die Doppelmoral der Leute zum Vorschein bringen. Also auch wenn mich Rape Day zum Spielen nicht die Bohne interessiert, amüsiert es mich, wie sehr sich manche Leute darüber aufregen können.


----------



## ICamus (5. März 2019)

Frullo schrieb:


> Es gibt ja nicht nur die individuelle Ebene, bei der ich Dir durchaus recht geben kann, sondern eben auch die gesellschaftliche Ebene. Beim Rapeplay ist die gesellschaftliche Ebene kaum betroffen, da wohl in der Regel niemand ausser den Beteiligten irgendetwas davon mitkriegt. Aber im Falle dieses Spieles beschränkt sich die Wirkung nicht nur auf die unmittelbar Beteiligten. Mal abgesehen von der allgemeinen Empörung, welche schon hier in diesem Thread beobachtet werden kann: Die "Normalisierung" und eben Verbreitung einer solchen Spielart zieht weitaus grössere Kreise als die sexuellen Vorlieben von 2 oder mehreren konsensfähigen und -willigen Menschen. Für jede Frau, die schon mal vergewaltigt wurde, muss schon die blosse Kenntnisnahme dieses Spieles wie ein Schlag ins Gesicht wirken.



In dem von dir beschreibenen Szenario müssen so viele Bedingungen erfüllt sein, dass es wohl nur sehr selten eintritt.

Da Videospiele und Simulation schon seit einiger Zeit in der Therapie von PTSD und anderen mit Kriegen verbundenen "Krankheitsbildern" eingesetzt werden möchte ich einfach mal eine etwas Steile These aufstellen. Vielleicht hilft es ja die breite Öffentlichkeit für Themen wie Vergewaltigungen und ihre Auswirkungen zu sensibilisieren, werden diese und die Folgen sachlich auch außerhalb von Büchern und Filmen thematisiert.


----------



## RedDragon20 (5. März 2019)

HansHa schrieb:


> Ich würde keinem Werk seine Existenzberechtigung absprechen. Ich habe für mich zum Konsumieren zunächst nur den Maßstab "Spricht mich an oder eben nicht". Ich verurteile keine Werke, nur weil sie eine kontroverse Thematik beinhalten. Grundsätzlich bin ich sogar, auch wenn sie selber mich nicht immer interessieren,  ein Fan provokanter Werke, weil Diskussionen über sie  sehr unterhaltsam sind und sie oftmals die Doppelmoral der Leute zum Vorschein bringen. Also auch wenn mich Rape Day zum Spielen nicht die Bohne interessiert, amüsiert es mich, wie sehr sich manche Leute darüber aufregen können.



Na gut, okay. Kann man so stehen lassen.


----------



## Frullo (5. März 2019)

pcg-veteran schrieb:


> Mit dem Argument kann man auch leicht alle Rollenspiele, Shooter und Strategiespiele verbieten, da es weltweit Millionen von Kriegs- bzw. Gewaltopfern und Flüchtlingen gibt.





Cobar schrieb:


> Interessant, denk mal an GTA oder ähnliche Spiele. Da raubst du Menschen aus, klaust ihre Autos, ...
> Nach dieser Logik müsste das Spiel ein Schlag ins Gesicht sein von jedem, der schon einmal ausgeraubt wurde.
> Oder irgendein 08/15 Shooter? Ein Schuss ins Gesicht für jeden, der schon einmal angeschossen wurde?
> Nein, das ist dann wieder zu pingelig gesehen oder?



Einfach nochmals für's Protokoll: Ich bin weder für noch gegen ein Verbot. Hört also bitte auf mir zu unterstellen, ich sei dafür. Meines Erachtens ist dies nämlich kein Thema, bei dem es nur "schwarz" oder "weiss" gibt, weil das ganze doch sehr komplex ist.

Zu Euren Erwiderungen. Ja, diese Gegenargumente kann man anführen und sie sind richtig. Ich gebe jedoch noch folgendes zu bedenken: Während die Inszenierung von genereller Gewalt zwecks Unterhaltung in den meisten Gesellschaften (zumindest den westlichen) akzeptiert ist, ist es sexualisierte Gewalt nicht. Aus welchen Gründen dies so ist, kann ich nur vermuten. Ich könnte mir zum Beispiel vorstellen, dass die Komponente der forcierten Intimität etwas damit zu tun hat. Es könnte auch damit zu tun haben, dass die Dunkelziffer diesbezüglich weitaus höher sein dürfte als bei sonstiger körperlicher Gewalt. Vielleicht kommt hier auch noch hinzu, dass viel zu oft Opfer von sexualisierter Gewalt keine Gerechtigkeit durch den Staat erfahren. Und wie ich schon in einem früheren Posting anführte: Generelle Gewalt ist nicht geschlechts- oder ethniespezifisch. Sexualisierte Gewalt hingegen richtet sich vornehmlich gegen ein Geschlecht: Das weibliche...


----------



## Frullo (5. März 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Das ist so ja nicht ganz richtig, auch beim Spielen kriegt es nur der Spieler mit und niemand sonst.
> Und was die "Öffentlichkeit" angeht, solche Titel sind ja gerade nicht öffentlich sondern eben nur in abgesperrten Bereichen zugänglich, auch auf Steam.
> Öffentlich wurde es in diesem Fall ja nur, weil Medien wie PC Games da einen Aufreger-Artikel drüber gemacht haben.
> 
> Wenn jemand so empfindlich ist, dann darf er ja gar keine Nachrichten oder generell Fernsehen / Radio etc konsumieren und am besten gar nicht aus dem Haus gehen.



Was ist mit Reviews, die auf Steam erscheinen? Sieht man denen nicht an, ob jemand ein Spiel hat oder nicht (gespielte Stunden)? Was ist mit Verkaufszahlen? Und die "Empfindlichkeiten" einer durch eine Vergewaltigung traumatisierten Frau will ich mir erst gar nicht ausmalen...


----------



## Frullo (5. März 2019)

ICamus schrieb:


> In dem von dir beschreibenen Szenario müssen so viele Bedingungen erfüllt sein, dass es wohl nur sehr selten eintritt.



Inwiefern?



ICamus schrieb:


> Da Videospiele und Simulation schon seit einiger Zeit in der Therapie von PTSD und anderen mit Kriegen verbundenen "Krankheitsbildern" eingesetzt werden möchte ich einfach mal eine etwas Steile These aufstellen. Vielleicht hilft es ja die breite Öffentlichkeit für Themen wie Vergewaltigungen und ihre Auswirkungen zu sensibilisieren, werden diese und die Folgen sachlich auch außerhalb von Büchern und Filmen thematisiert.



Klar, aber was genau an diesem Spiel ist sachlich, bzw. dient dieser Sensibilisierung? Die Diskussion darüber?


----------



## ICamus (5. März 2019)

Frullo schrieb:


> Inwiefern?
> 
> 
> 
> Klar, aber was genau an diesem Spiel ist sachlich, bzw. dient dieser Sensibilisierung? Die Diskussion darüber?



Ich habe nicht gesagt, dass dieses spezifische Spiel das Thema sachlich behandelt. Ein solches Spiel ließe sich aber erzeugen.

Für die Bedingungen:

- Frau muss vergewaltigt wurden sein und es überlebt haben
- Frau muss irgendwie von der Existenz dieses spezifischen, oder eines anderen ähnlich gelagerten Titel erfahren
- Frau muss sich dann auch noch von der Existenz von Produkten die nichts mit ihr und ihren persönlichen Erfahrungen zu tun haben massiv angegriffen fühlen


----------



## Spiritogre (5. März 2019)

Frullo schrieb:


> Was ist mit Reviews, die auf Steam erscheinen? Sieht man denen nicht an, ob jemand ein Spiel hat oder nicht (gespielte Stunden)? Was ist mit Verkaufszahlen? Und die "Empfindlichkeiten" einer durch eine Vergewaltigung traumatisierten Frau will ich mir erst gar nicht ausmalen...



Noch einmal, du musst Steam explizit so einstellen, dass du Spiele mit sexuellen Inhalten sehen willst. Dann musst du noch direkt auf die Seite des Spieles gehen um Reviews etc. zu sehen sonst bekommst du überhaupt gar nichts davon mit. 

Wenn eine durch Vergewaltigung traumatisierte Frau also aktiv selbst nach solchen Spielen sucht, dann ist das letztlich ihre eigene Schuld. Sonst würde sie GAR NICHTS davon mitbekommen.


----------



## Frullo (5. März 2019)

ICamus schrieb:


> Ich habe nicht gesagt, dass dieses spezifische Spiel das Thema sachlich behandelt. Ein solches Spiel ließe sich aber erzeugen.



Definitiv.



ICamus schrieb:


> Für die Bedingungen:
> 
> - Frau muss vergewaltigt wurden sein und es überlebt haben
> - Frau muss irgendwie von der Existenz dieses spezifischen, oder eines anderen ähnlich gelagerten Titel erfahren
> - Frau muss sich dann auch noch von der Existenz von Produkten die nichts mit ihr und ihren persönlichen Erfahrungen zu tun haben massiv angegriffen fühlen




Ich würde mal behaupten, dass die ersten beiden von Dir genannten Bedingungen alles andere als "sehr selten" zutreffen - hängt aber vielleicht auch noch davon ab, wie sehr diese Geschichte hier nun in den Mainstream-Medien Echo findet. Die dritte Bedingung hingegen halte ich persönlich nicht für erforderlich. Das müsstest Du mir schon etwas erläutern.


----------



## Spiritogre (5. März 2019)

Frullo schrieb:


> Während die Inszenierung von genereller Gewalt zwecks Unterhaltung in den meisten Gesellschaften (zumindest den westlichen) akzeptiert ist, ist es sexualisierte Gewalt nicht. Aus welchen Gründen dies so ist, kann ich nur vermuten. Ich könnte mir zum Beispiel vorstellen, dass die Komponente der forcierten Intimität etwas damit zu tun hat. Es könnte auch damit zu tun haben, dass die Dunkelziffer diesbezüglich weitaus höher sein dürfte als bei sonstiger körperlicher Gewalt. Vielleicht kommt hier auch noch hinzu, dass viel zu oft Opfer von sexualisierter Gewalt keine Gerechtigkeit durch den Staat erfahren. Und wie ich schon in einem früheren Posting anführte: Generelle Gewalt ist nicht geschlechts- oder ethniespezifisch. Sexualisierte Gewalt hingegen richtet sich vornehmlich gegen ein Geschlecht: Das weibliche...



Das kann ich dir in groben Zügen beantworten, das ist ein Kulturding. Die christliche Kirche hat über Jahrhunderte Sex als etwas verwerfliches dargestellt und so wird dies in unserer Gesellschaft heute auch noch oft so gesehen. Es gab in den 60ern und 70ern hervorgerufen durch die Frauenbewegung und dem Verlangen nach Gleichberechtigung sowie grundsätzlich mehr individueller Freiheit bis in die 90er hinein einen immer lockereren Umgang mit Sex. Dann kam Mitte 80er AIDS auf und nach und nach gewannen die konservativen Stimmen wieder die Oberhand, aufgebauschte Medienberichte und "künstliche" Aufreger über diverse sexuelle Themen taten ein übriges. Inzwischen ist unsere Gesellschaft bzgl. Sexualität wieder so konservativ wie in den frühen 60er Jahren.

Zumindest Medien erlauben immer wieder das gedankliche Ausbrechen aus dieser sexuellen Unterdrückung durch die Gesellschaft. Warum glaubst du, ist eine Buchserie wie 50 Shades of Grey so unglaublich erfolgreich - übrigens fast ausschließlich bei Frauen.

Gewalt wiederum ist insbesondere in Männern quasi genetisch verankert. Unsere Zivilisation ist gerade erst ein paar 1000 Jahre alt,  moderne Zivilisation mit Menschenrechten sogar erst wenige Jahrzehnte. Vorher haben Menschen bzw. ihre Vorfahren für mehrere 100.000 Jahre als Jäger und Krieger gelebt um überhaupt überleben zu können. Gewalt war also Grundbestandteil des täglichen Lebens, entsprechend ist die Psyche des Menschen darauf geeicht.


----------



## Frullo (5. März 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Noch einmal, du musst Steam explizit so einstellen, dass du Spiele mit sexuellen Inhalten sehen willst. Dann musst du noch direkt auf die Seite des Spieles gehen um Reviews etc. zu sehen sonst bekommst du überhaupt gar nichts davon mit.
> 
> Wenn eine durch Vergewaltigung traumatisierte Frau also aktiv selbst nach solchen Spielen sucht, dann ist das letztlich ihre eigene Schuld. Sonst würde sie GAR NICHTS davon mitbekommen.



Inzwischen gibt mir Google 59'300 Resultate für den Begriff "Rape Day", Tendenz steigend. Wenn ich das auf News beschränke, stelle ich fest, dass nicht nur Gaming-Portale darüber berichten, ebenfalls Tendenz steigend. Die Chancen, auf den Begriff zu stossen sind also definitiv am Steigen. Das so eine News dann eventuell bei einem Vergewaltigungsopfer Interesse weckt und sie dann nachforscht, was es denn mit diesem für sie kranken Mist auf sich hat, erscheint mir persönlich zumindest nachvollziehbar.

Versteh mich nicht falsch: Ich bin durch und durch ein Fan von Eigenverantwortung. Aber diese negiert nicht immer und überall gesellschaftliche Verantwortung.


----------



## ICamus (5. März 2019)

Frullo schrieb:


> Definitiv.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bevor wir jetzt anfangen nach Statistiken zu Vergewaltigungen und Vergewaltigungen mit Ermordung zu suchen, schlage ich vor wir einigen uns darauf, dass nicht jede Frau ihre Vergewaltigung überlebt. Von diesem expliziten Spiel mal abgesehen, wir klammern es mal wegen der überproportionalen Berichterstattung aus, gab es zuvor schon ~hunderte ähnlich gelagerte Werke bei deren die Berichterstattung gleich Null war.

Gerade die dritte Bedingung ist doch sehr komplex, da jeder Mensch individuell mit einem erlebten Trauma umgeht. So sieht es auch mit der Bewältigung dieser aus. Darum halte ich es falsch zu pauschalisieren.


----------



## Spiritogre (5. März 2019)

Frullo schrieb:


> Inzwischen gibt mir Google 59'300 Resultate für den Begriff "Rape Day", Tendenz steigend. Wenn ich das auf News beschränke, stelle ich fest, dass nicht nur Gaming-Portale darüber berichten, ebenfalls Tendenz steigend. Die Chancen, auf den Begriff zu stossen sind also definitiv am Steigen. Das so eine News dann eventuell bei einem Vergewaltigungsopfer Interesse weckt und sie dann nachforscht, was es denn mit diesem für sie kranken Mist auf sich hat, erscheint mir persönlich zumindest nachvollziehbar.
> 
> Versteh mich nicht falsch: Ich bin durch und durch ein Fan von Eigenverantwortung. Aber diese negiert nicht immer und überall gesellschaftliche Verantwortung.



Das liegt aber ausschließlich an der Aufregung über das Spiel und nicht am Spiel selbst. Hätten nicht einige Berufsempörer das Spiel ausgegraben würde niemand darüber reden und es wäre völlig unbekannt. In dem Fall ist das Spiel also unschuldig und man kann die Schuld genau denen geben, die so ein Tamtam darüber machen.


----------



## Frullo (5. März 2019)

ICamus schrieb:


> Bevor wir jetzt anfangen nach Statistiken zu Vergewaltigungen und Vergewaltigungen mit Ermordung zu suchen, schlage ich vor wir einigen uns darauf, dass nicht jede Frau ihre Vergewaltigung überlebt.



Ohne Statistiken zu konsultieren, wage ich mich mal auf den Ast hinaus welcher besagt, dass die Zahl der Vergewaltigungen die nicht tödlich enden die anderen deutlich, wenn nicht sogar massiv, übersteigt. Aber ja: Nicht jede Frau überlebt ihre Vergewaltigung.



ICamus schrieb:


> Von diesem expliziten Spiel mal abgesehen, wir klammern es mal wegen der überproportionalen Berichterstattung aus, gab es zuvor schon ~hunderte ähnlich gelagerte Werke bei deren die Berichterstattung gleich Null war.



Hier würden mich die Dynamiken interessieren, warum ausgerechnet dieses Spiel nun ein derartiges mediales Echo erfährt...



ICamus schrieb:


> Gerade die dritte Bedingung ist doch sehr komplex, da jeder Mensch individuell mit einem erlebten Trauma umgeht. So sieht es auch mit der Bewältigung dieser aus. Darum halte ich es falsch zu pauschalisieren.



Einverstanden, wie wer auf ein bestimmtes Trauma reagiert ist höchst individuell. Dennoch habe ich den Eindruck, dass doch das eine oder andere Opfer vorhanden sein dürfte, welches schon nur aufgrund der erfahrenen Existenz dieses Spieles eine Retraumatisierung erleiden dürfte...


----------



## Spiritogre (5. März 2019)

Frullo schrieb:


> Hier würden mich die Dynamiken interessieren, warum ausgerechnet dieses Spiel nun ein derartiges mediales Echo erfährt...


Weil es auf Steam ist und nicht in / auf irgendeiner explizit auf Erotik ausgelegten unbekannten Plattform.

Würde dein Supermarkt eine komplett abgeriegelte nur ab 18 Jahren zugängliche uneinsehbare Ecke mit Pornos machen, würden sich auch "alle" empören, auch wenn sie nie da rein gingen.


----------



## Frullo (5. März 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Das liegt aber ausschließlich an der Aufregung über das Spiel und nicht am Spiel selbst. Hätten nicht einige Berufsempörer das Spiel ausgegraben würde niemand darüber reden und es wäre völlig unbekannt. In dem Fall ist das Spiel also unschuldig und man kann die Schuld genau denen geben, die so ein Tamtam darüber machen.



Du sprichst hier immer von Schuld... mir geht es aber mehr um Ursache und Wirkung - ganz vorne an dieser Kette steht definitiv das Spiel. Warum dann ausgerechnet dieses Spiel (obschon es schon vorher andere gab) ein derartiges mediales Echo erfährt, würde mich wohl genauso interessieren wie Dich: An den "Berufsempörern" alleine kann es nicht liegen, da diese schon vorher da waren.


----------



## Spiritogre (5. März 2019)

Frullo schrieb:


> Du sprichst hier immer von Schuld... mir geht es aber mehr um Ursache und Wirkung - ganz vorne an dieser Kette steht definitiv das Spiel. Warum dann ausgerechnet dieses Spiel (obschon es schon vorher andere gab) ein derartiges mediales Echo erfährt, würde mich wohl genauso interessieren wie Dich: An den "Berufsempörern" alleine kann es nicht liegen, da diese schon vorher da waren.



Die Dynamik des Netzes und der sozialen Medien. Einer findet es und berichtet darüber und tritt damit eine Lawine los, weil er genug Follower hat, die das verbreiten können. In einem anderen Fall mag einer ähnliches berichten aber niemand kriegt es mit, weil seine Reichweite einfach nicht groß genug ist.


----------



## 1xok (5. März 2019)

Auch wenn es die Vorstellungskraft einiger Zeigegenossen sprengt: Die Leute bei Valve haben vermutlich Besseres zu tun als sich mit "Rape Day" zu beschäftigen. Steam ist wie Amazon für Spiele. Solche Plattformen funktionieren nur mit starker Automatisierung.

Und bei Spielen läuft man immer Gefahr die Kunst- und Meinungsfreiheit zu unterlaufen, wenn man sie vorschnell verbietet. Ich zumindest traue mir eine Beurteilung aufgrund der dünnen Faktenlage nicht zu. Schon so mancher, der sich im Kampf für hehre Ziele wähnte, rannte am Ende nur dem Mob hinterher. Ich würde mich da von niemandem vor den Karren spannen lassen.


----------



## Rabowke (5. März 2019)

1xok schrieb:


> Auch wenn es die Vorstellungskraft einiger Zeigegenossen sprengt: Die Leute bei Valve haben vermutlich Besseres zu tun als sich mit "Rape Day" zu beschäftigen. Steam ist wie Amazon für Spiele. Solche Plattformen funktionieren nur mit starker Automatisierung.


... dann ist das aber erst seit kurzem so. Denn 'früher' wurden die Inhalte vorab durchaus geprüft, jedenfalls was die Erstveröffentlichung betrifft.

Damit dürfte Apple der einzige Anbieter sein, der so eine Erstprüfung vornimmt ... traurig.


----------



## Schalkmund (5. März 2019)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> ich muss sagen dass ich es ziemlich erschreckend finde, wie viele hier mit diesem absonderlichen Stück Software absolut kein Problem haben, ja es sogar noch versuchen schönzureden


Sagte der Mann mit dem Negan-Avatar


----------



## Spiritogre (5. März 2019)

Schalkmund schrieb:


> Sagte der Mann mit dem Negan-Avatar



Ja, schon bezeichnend, Sklavenhaltung scheint okay zu sein ...


----------



## devilsreject (5. März 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Das kann ich dir in groben Zügen beantworten, das ist ein Kulturding. Die christliche Kirche hat über Jahrhunderte Sex als etwas verwerfliches dargestellt und so wird dies in unserer Gesellschaft heute auch noch oft so gesehen. Es gab in den 60ern und 70ern hervorgerufen durch die Frauenbewegung und dem Verlangen nach Gleichberechtigung sowie grundsätzlich mehr individueller Freiheit bis in die 90er hinein einen immer lockereren Umgang mit Sex. Dann kam Mitte 80er AIDS auf und nach und nach gewannen die konservativen Stimmen wieder die Oberhand, aufgebauschte Medienberichte und "künstliche" Aufreger über diverse sexuelle Themen taten ein übriges. Inzwischen ist unsere Gesellschaft bzgl. Sexualität wieder so konservativ wie in den frühen 60er Jahren.



Entschuldige bitte, kannst du mir das mal genauer erklären? Also in wie weit du glaubst das Sexualität wieder so konservativ ist wie in den frühen 60ern? Ich würde eher sagen das man nie zuvor so frei war und so viele akzeptierte Möglichkeiten hatte sich auszuleben wie jemals zuvor. Von den mehr als 10.000 Swingerclubs mal ganz abgesehen gibt es unzählige Möglichkeiten seine Neigungen fast aller Art legal auszuleben. Das Einzige was ich tatsächlich bemerke ist, das Frauen sich häufiger belästigt fühlen und das viele Flirtereien und Täscheleien die früher häufig vorkamen eben heute sexuelle Belästigung darstellt.



> Zumindest Medien erlauben immer wieder das gedankliche Ausbrechen aus dieser sexuellen Unterdrückung durch die Gesellschaft. Warum glaubst du, ist eine Buchserie wie 50 Shades of Grey so unglaublich erfolgreich - übrigens fast ausschließlich bei Frauen.



Nun man kann es auch sehen wie es ist, Frauen reden wesentlich selten über sexuelle Wünsche, das war auch in den 60ern nicht anders, außer von einigen Studenten und einige Hippie Damen, das war aber nie die große Mehrheit sondern schon damals waren es Randerscheinungen. Was den Film letzlich bei Frauen so erfolgreich macht, ist die Machtausübung der Frau über den Mann, dazu die filmische Darstellung und Erzählungsweise, sie ist schon von Grund auf sehr stark an die gedankenwelt der Frauen ausgelegt. Wer die Bücher gelesen hat weiss was ich meine, die Ausschmückungen sind teils so blumig wie es, (ja Klischeehaft) Frauen gerne mögen.



> Gewalt wiederum ist insbesondere in Männern quasi genetisch verankert. Unsere Zivilisation ist gerade erst ein paar 1000 Jahre alt,  moderne Zivilisation mit Menschenrechten sogar erst wenige Jahrzehnte. Vorher haben Menschen bzw. ihre Vorfahren für mehrere 100.000 Jahre als Jäger und Krieger gelebt um überhaupt überleben zu können. Gewalt war also Grundbestandteil des täglichen Lebens, entsprechend ist die Psyche des Menschen darauf geeicht.



Ja das stimmt, und eines der schlimmsten Greueltaten vor allem in Kriegsgebieten ist das Schänden der Frauen der besiegten Männer. Gleichwohl galt schon in der Antike eine Vergewaltigung als verpöhnt. Ich kann dir nicht sagen warum, aber die westlichen Zivilisationen haben sich schnell gesellschaftlich darauf geeinigt das Vergewaltigungen unter Strafe zu stellen sind. Während einige Kulturen im Nahen Osten und rund um das südliche Asien das durchaus weitaus lockerer sehen und dort dann zu allem Überfluss auch noch die Frau bestraft wird. 

Schuldigt für Offtopi. Spritiogre antworte gerne per PN wenn du magst.


----------



## LOX-TT (5. März 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Ja, schon bezeichnend, Sklavenhaltung scheint okay zu sein ...



 nur weil ich ne Figur aus einer Zombie TV-Serie mag, heißt das nicht dass ich dessen handeln und Art im realen Leben mögen oder gutheißen würde. Negan ist eine fiktive Figur eines fiktiven Serien/Comic-Universums

Äpfel mit Birnen vergleichen ist schon was tolles nä?


----------



## Spiritogre (5. März 2019)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> nur weil ich ne Figur aus einer Zombie TV-Serie mag, heißt das nicht dass ich dessen handeln und Art im realen Leben mögen oder gutheißen würde. Negan ist eine fiktive Figur eines fiktiven Serien/Comic-Universums
> 
> Äpfel mit Birnen vergleichen ist schon was tolles nä?



Er versklavt Menschen...
Und apropos Äpfel und Birnen, da jetzt bei Walking Dead mit einmal auf das fiktive Szenario zu verweisen aber im Fall Rape Day die Moralkeule rauszuholen ist Heuchelei und messen mit zweierlei Maß allererster Güte.


----------



## RedDragon20 (5. März 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Das liegt aber ausschließlich an der Aufregung über das Spiel und nicht am Spiel selbst. Hätten nicht einige Berufsempörer das Spiel ausgegraben würde niemand darüber reden und es wäre völlig unbekannt. In dem Fall ist das Spiel also unschuldig und man kann die Schuld genau denen geben, die so ein Tamtam darüber machen.





Spiritogre schrieb:


> Die Dynamik des Netzes und der sozialen Medien. Einer findet es und berichtet darüber und tritt damit eine Lawine los, weil er genug Follower hat, die das verbreiten können. In einem anderen Fall mag einer ähnliches berichten aber niemand kriegt es mit, weil seine Reichweite einfach nicht groß genug ist.


Die Schuld  (welche Schuld eigentlich?) liegt, wenn überhaupt, erstmal grundsätzlich bei dem, der so ein Spiel entwickelt und nicht bei den sogenannten "Berufsempörern" (wie auch immer du auf so einen Begriff kommst). Nur weil es niemand mitbekommt, ist so ein Spiel nicht gleich frei von jeder Kritik. Das ist ja in etwa so, als würde man sagen, dass ein Baum nicht existiert, nur weil man ihn nicht sieht. 

Einen Diskurs über sowas darf es geben, soll es geben und muss es geben. Dass das Spiel damit eben natürlich auch Aufmerksamkeit bekommt, ist (leider) ein Nebeneffekt, mit dem man wohl oder übel leben muss.


----------



## Schalkmund (5. März 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Ja, schon bezeichnend, Sklavenhaltung scheint okay zu sein ...


Nicht nur das, er hält sich auch noch mehrere Frauen, die so gerne bei ihm sind, dass sie sich Gift besorgen wollten. Und Kerle die "seine" Frauen begehren bekommen eine Gesichtsverschönerung mit einem glühenden Bügeleisen und andere Arten der Folter sind für ihn auch kein Thema. 




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=93FprsmspCs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Rabowke (5. März 2019)

devilsreject schrieb:


> [...] Das Einzige was ich tatsächlich bemerke ist, das Frauen sich häufiger belästigt fühlen und das viele Flirtereien und Täscheleien die früher häufig vorkamen eben heute sexuelle Belästigung darstellt.[...]


Kleine Anmerkung: was heute sexuelle Belästigung ist, war früher auch schon sexuelle Belästigung. 

Der kleine, aber feine Unterschied ist eben, das sich Frauen das heute nicht mehr gefallen lassen und so etwas ansprechen, sich beschweren oder sogar zur Anzeige bringen. Allein dieses Wort "Tätscheleien", boah, sorry, da platzt mir die Hutschnur. Niemand, aber auch wirklich niemand, muss sich in irgendeiner Form anfassen lassen, wenn er es nicht möchte.



> Nun man kann es auch sehen wie es ist, Frauen reden wesentlich selten über sexuelle Wünsche [...].


... dann kennst du die falschen Frauen. Meine Freundin sagt mir ziemlich deutlich was ihr gefällt, was sie möchte, kommuniziert auch wenn ihr was nicht gefällt (am wichtigsten!) und vor allem schlägt auch Dinge vor die sie mit mir ausprobieren möchte.

Also nein, Frauen kommunizieren sehr wohl was ihnen gefällt ... nur eben nicht mit jedem.



> Ich kann dir nicht sagen warum, aber die westlichen Zivilisationen haben sich schnell gesellschaftlich darauf geeinigt das Vergewaltigungen unter Strafe zu stellen sind. Während einige Kulturen im Nahen Osten und rund um das südliche Asien das durchaus weitaus lockerer sehen und dort dann zu allem Überfluss auch noch die Frau bestraft wird.


... vllt. weil es eine Straftat ist? 

Nur so ein Gedankenanreiz.


----------



## Terracresta (5. März 2019)

ICamus schrieb:


> Was Sexualität angeht bin ich der Meinung, dass mündige Erwachsene, im Einverständnis miteinander, so interagieren sollen wie sie es für richtig halten. Da sollte man nicht verurteilen, nur weil einem eine Praxis in die man selber nicht involviert ist nicht gefällt.



Sexualität ist aber ein Fass ohne Boden. Ich erinnere an den Fall von Cannibalismus, wo das "Opfer" vom "Täter" gegessen werden wollte. "Täter" und "Opfer" haben sogar gemeinsam den Penis des "Opfers" verspeist. Beides waren Erwachsene und es geschah unter beider Einvernehmen.
Übrigens gibt es Menschen, welche die Fantasie haben Gliedmaßen zu verlieren und setzten dies auch in die Tat um. Inwiefern dies evtl. auch eine sexuelle Fantasie ist, kann ich nicht einschätzen.

Generell frag ich mich bei diesem "Spiel" aber, was der Zweck des ganzen soll. Leben die Entwickler damit ihre eigenen Vergewaltigungsfantasien aus? Finde auch sinnfreies Foltern in Spielen bescheuert, außer es hat was psychologisches von "wie weit würde man in solch einer Situation gehen". Letzteres funktioniert aber nicht wirklich, da sich der Spieler eben nicht wirklich in dieser Situation befindet. Kopfschüssen in Shootern als Schwachpunkt des Gegners macht Sinn, solang es nicht Selbstzweck des Spiels ist, wie das Vergewaltigen in diesem. Vergewaltigung hat zudem eine stärkere psychologische Komponente, als einfach nur verprügelt zu werden. Desweiteren geht es bei Vergewaltigung nicht unbedingt um Sexualität, sondern dem Ausüben von Macht. Ich finde die alltägliche Gewalt bzw. die ständige Androhung dieser in manchen Familien schlimmer, als einen Einzelfall von verprügelt werden. Im Gegensatz zur Meinung manch anderer, finde ich auch den Tod nicht als das Schlimmste. Besser ein Ende mit Schrecken als ein Schrecken ohne Ende. Es gibt nicht umsonst "Sterbetourismus" in andere Ländern, in denen aktive Sterbehilfe möglich ist.


----------



## Spiritogre (5. März 2019)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Die Schuld  (welche Schuld eigentlich?) liegt, wenn überhaupt, erstmal grundsätzlich bei dem, der so ein Spiel entwickelt und nicht bei den sogenannten "Berufsempörern" (wie auch immer du auf so einen Begriff kommst). Nur weil es niemand mitbekommt, ist so ein Spiel nicht gleich frei von jeder Kritik. Das ist ja in etwa so, als würde man sagen, dass ein Baum nicht existiert, nur weil man ihn nicht sieht.
> 
> Einen Diskurs über sowas darf es geben, soll es geben und muss es geben. Dass das Spiel damit eben natürlich auch Aufmerksamkeit bekommt, ist (leider) ein Nebeneffekt, mit dem man wohl oder übel leben muss.



Ignoranz und Schuldzuweisungen sind schon etwas tolles. 
Es ging darum, dass der Titel bekannt wurde, und diese Schuld haben nun mal Leute wie du, die sich darüber aufregen.


----------



## Schalkmund (5. März 2019)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> nur weil ich ne Figur aus einer Zombie TV-Serie mag, heißt das nicht dass ich dessen handeln und Art im realen Leben mögen oder gutheißen würde. Negan ist eine fiktive Figur eines fiktiven Serien/Comic-Universums
> 
> Äpfel mit Birnen vergleichen ist schon was tolles nä?



Ne is klar Äpfel mit Birnen...
Der Vergewaltiger im Spiel ist ebenfalls eine fiktive Figur und wer hier, der kein Problem mit der Existenz Spiels hat, hat behauptet dass er im realen Leben solche Taten gutheißen würde?


----------



## RedDragon20 (5. März 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Ignoranz und Schuldzuweisungen sind schon etwas tolles.


Nicht ich hab mit den Schuldzuweisungen angefangen.  


> In dem Fall ist das Spiel also unschuldig und man kann die Schuld genau denen geben, die so ein Tamtam darüber machen.


Das warst du, mein Lieber. Also spar dir so einen Spruch bitte. 

Aber schwing du mal weiter schön die "Du bist ignorant!"-Keule. Was auch immer du damit erreichen willst oder was auch immer du damit meinst. Würde mich mal interessieren, was daran ignorant sein soll. 



Spiritogre schrieb:


> Es ging darum, dass der Titel bekannt wurde, und diese Schuld haben nun mal Leute wie du, die sich darüber aufregen.


War mir klar, aber das ändert nichts an dem, was ich sagte. Dass das Spiel niemand kennen würde, spielt doch für die Tatsache, dass das Spiel zumindest äußerst fragwürdig ist, überhaupt gar keine Rolle. 

Abgesehen davon, dass es nichtmal um "Schuld" geht. 



Schalkmund schrieb:


> Nicht nur das, er hält sich auch noch mehrere Frauen, die so gerne bei ihm sind, dass sie sich Gift besorgen wollten. Und Kerle die "seine" Frauen begehren bekommen eine Gesichtsverschönerung mit einem glühenden Bügeleisen und andere Arten der Folter sind für ihn auch kein Thema.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ach kommt schon... das ist doch jetzt nur pure Provokation und der Diskussion alles andere als zuträglich.  

Abgesehen davon... eigentlich ist Negan als Antagonist genau darauf ausgelegt, ihn nicht zu mögen. Ihn nicht sympathisch zu finden, sondern seine Gräultaten zu verachten und ihn zu hassen. Der Kerl ist ja wirklich eine kranke Sau und ich war bei seinem ersten Auftritt tatsächlich schockiert, wie locker und brutal er Glenn und den anderen Typen gekillt hat. 

Genug Offtopic.


----------



## Rabowke (5. März 2019)

Können wir uns darauf einigen das wenn wir hier schon Beispiele nennen, wir auch bitte beim Medium "Spiele" bleiben? 

Danke.

Ergänzend hierzu noch der kleine Hinweis, dass ein Spiel interaktiv ist, ein Film bzw. Serie eher nicht. D.h. bei einem Spiel führen wir die Handlung, die wir dann sehen, aktiv aus, bei einem Film nicht.


----------



## Spiritogre (5. März 2019)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Ergänzend hierzu noch der kleine Hinweis, dass ein Spiel interaktiv ist, ein Film bzw. Serie eher nicht. D.h. bei einem Spiel führen wir die Handlung, die wir dann sehen, aktiv aus, bei einem Film nicht.


Auch an dich noch mal den Hinweis, weil du den Thread sicher nicht ganz gelesen hast, dass es sich bei Rape Day um eine Visual Novel und nicht um ein Spiel handelt, also die Handlung auch nur passiv konsumiert wird.


----------



## Spiritogre (5. März 2019)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Aber schwing du mal weiter schön die "Du bist ignorant!"-Keule. Was auch immer du damit erreichen willst oder was auch immer du damit meinst. Würde mich mal interessieren, was daran ignorant sein soll.
> 
> War mir klar, aber das ändert nichts an dem, was ich sagte. Dass das Spiel niemand kennen würde, spielt doch für die Tatsache, dass das Spiel zumindest äußerst fragwürdig ist, überhaupt gar keine Rolle.


Natürlich spielt das eine Rolle da eben du dich darüber aufregst weil es gegen deine persönlichen Moralvorstellungen verstösst. 
An dem Spiele wäre sonst nichts aufregenswerteres als an einem Call of Duty.


----------



## Schalkmund (5. März 2019)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Ach kommt schon... das ist doch jetzt nur pure Provokation und der Diskussion alles andere als zuträglich.


Wie gesagt ich sehe es halt als Doppelmoral, wenn man Charaktere wie Negan feiert (ich mag ich ihn ja auch), aber dann völlig empört reagiert, wenn es anderen Leuten im Grunde genommen egal ist ein Spiel wie Rape Day bei steam verkauft wird. Ich persönlich würde das Spiel jetzt nicht kaufen und vermutlich auch nicht mal verkaufen wollen wenn ich ein Plattform wie steam hätte (möglicher Imageschaden), ich würde auch insgesamt viel von dem billigem Schrott der bei steam täglich erscheint nicht verkaufen wollen. Aber ich mach hier nicht einen auf Moralapostel, weil ja genau weiß was für eine kranke Gewaltscheiße ich mir ansonsten in Spielen, Filmen u. Serien gebe.


----------



## Rabowke (5. März 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Auch an dich noch mal den Hinweis, weil du den Thread sicher nicht ganz gelesen hast, dass es sich bei Rape Day um eine Visual Novel und nicht um ein Spiel handelt, also die Handlung auch nur passiv konsumiert wird.


... und bei einer 'visual novel' hast du jetzt keine Interaktion? Keine Möglichkeit zur Entscheidung?

Ist klar.  

Vllt. solltest *du* dir nochmal die News durchlesen, in Ruhe.


----------



## ICamus (5. März 2019)

Frullo schrieb:


> Ohne Statistiken zu konsultieren, wage ich mich mal auf den Ast hinaus welcher besagt, dass die Zahl der Vergewaltigungen die nicht tödlich enden die anderen deutlich, wenn nicht sogar massiv, übersteigt. Aber ja: Nicht jede Frau überlebt ihre Vergewaltigung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wir sind doch beide nicht auf den Kopf gefallen. Lassen wir doch einfach das Spekulieren wie Vergewaltigungsopfer möglicherweise auf Erinnerungen an eine Vergewaltigung reagieren und einigen uns, dass dies schlimme Folgen haben kann.

Die wichtige Frage, nicht das die anderen weniger wichtig sind, mit der wir uns beschäftigen können ist die nach dem wieso genau dieser Titel so viel Aufmerksamkeit bekommt. Vermutlich hat es etwas mit dem Grafikstil zu tun, da dieser deutlich näher an der Realität ist, als z.B. Visual Novels.


----------



## Spiritogre (5. März 2019)

Rabowke schrieb:


> ... und bei einer 'visual novel' hast du jetzt keine Interaktion? Keine Möglichkeit zur Entscheidung?
> 
> Ist klar.
> 
> Vllt. solltest *du* dir nochmal die News durchlesen, in Ruhe.



Eine Entscheidung anzuklicken um den Verlauf der Handlung zu bestimmen gibt es bei entsprechenden Büchern und sogar Filmen auch. Trotzdem agiert man nicht aktiv sondern konsumiert passiv.

Die Beschreibung im Newstext ist aus dritter Hand irgendwo aus einem der Aufreger-Artikel abgeschrieben. Das "Spiel" ist noch nicht veröffentlicht, noch hat es also niemand wirklich gesehen. Die genauste Beschreibung bekommt man entsprechend auf der Steam Seite vom Spiel und die unterscheidet sich ziemlich von dem was hier im Artikel steht.


----------



## Rabowke (5. März 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Eine Entscheidung anzuklicken um den Verlauf der Handlung zu bestimmen gibt es bei entsprechenden Büchern und sogar Filmen auch. Trotzdem agiert man nicht aktiv sondern konsumiert passiv.


Ernsthaft?  

Wenn ich Entscheidungen treffen *kann* und sich diese *auswirken*, dann habe ich aktiv konsumiert ... weil beeinflusst. Gib doch einfach mal zu das du im Unrecht bist, das tut nicht weh. Wirklich nicht.



> Die Beschreibung im Newstext ist aus dritter Hand irgendwo aus einem der Aufreger-Artikel abgeschrieben. Das "Spiel" ist noch nicht veröffentlicht, noch hat es also niemand wirklich gesehen. Die genauste Beschreibung bekommt man entsprechend auf der Steam Seite vom Spiel und die unterscheidet sich ziemlich von dem was hier im Artikel steht.


... für mich liest sich der Newstext wie eine Übersetzung der Beschreibung, da die Steamseite nicht (mehr) aufrufbar ist und ich hier kein US-VPN habe, poste doch bitte die Beschreibung im Original. Danke.


----------



## Spiritogre (5. März 2019)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Ernsthaft?
> 
> Wenn ich Entscheidungen treffen *kann* und sich diese *auswirken*, dann habe ich aktiv konsumiert ... weil beeinflusst. Gib doch einfach mal zu das du im Unrecht bist, das tut nicht weh. Wirklich nicht.


Ernsthaft? Gebe ich gerne zurück. Du kennst nicht den Unterschied zwischen passiv konsumieren und aktiv zocken? 
Du kannst auch bei einem normalen Buch entscheiden ein Kapitel zu überspringen, das macht dich nicht plötzlich zum aktiven Buchspieler...



> ... für mich liest sich der Newstext wie eine Übersetzung der Beschreibung, da die Steamseite nicht (mehr) aufrufbar ist und ich hier kein US-VPN habe, poste doch bitte die Beschreibung im Original. Danke.


Ich habe keine VPN und kann sie dir nicht mehr zeigen, musst du schon selbst machen. Ich hatte nach der Aufregung gestern auf die Spielseite geschaut als sie noch zugänglich war. Und danach dann auch die News hier gesehen. Und nein, die Beschreibung hier ist einfach nur von den anderen Aufreger-Meldungen kopiert, der News-Autor hat das Spiel bei Steam definitiv nicht selbst aufgerufen.


----------



## Frullo (5. März 2019)

ICamus schrieb:


> Die wichtige Frage, nicht das die anderen weniger wichtig sind, mit der wir uns beschäftigen können ist die nach dem wieso genau dieser Titel so viel Aufmerksamkeit bekommt. Vermutlich hat es etwas mit dem Grafikstil zu tun, da dieser deutlich näher an der Realität ist, als z.B. Visual Novels.



Ich vermute mal, Spiritogre liegt hier ziemlich nah dran: Es liegt wohl daran, dass nun ein solcher Titel ausgerechnet bei Steam erscheinen soll und dadurch die "Anything goes"-Politik von Valve (für Steam) auf den Prüfstand kommt.


----------



## Rabowke (5. März 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Ernsthaft? Gebe ich gerne zurück. Du kennst nicht den Unterschied zwischen passiv konsumieren und aktiv zocken?
> Du kannst auch bei einem normalen Buch entscheiden ein Kapitel zu überspringen, das macht dich nicht plötzlich zum aktiven Buchspieler...


... und weil ich ein Kapitel überspringe beeinflusse ich die Handlung? ./facepalm

Liest du eigentlich was andere Leute schreiben und denkst darüber nach?! Ich glaube langsam echt das du bei bestimmten Themen völlig blind in die Tasten haust und für normale Diskussionen nicht mehr in der Lage bist.


----------



## Frullo (5. März 2019)

Rabowke schrieb:


> ... für mich liest sich der Newstext wie eine Übersetzung der Beschreibung, da die Steamseite nicht (mehr) aufrufbar ist und ich hier kein US-VPN habe, poste doch bitte die Beschreibung im Original. Danke.



In der Schweiz offenbar nicht geblockt, daher:



Beschreibung nicht jugendfreier Inhalte

Der Entwickler beschreibt die Inhalte wie folgt:

 Game contains violence, sexual assault, non-consensual sex, obscene language, necrophilia, and incest.  



Über dieses Spiel
Control the choices of a menacing serial killer rapist during a zombie apocalypse. Verbally harass, kill, and rape women as you choose to progress the story.

It's a dangerous world with no laws. The zombies enjoy eating the flesh off warm humans and brutally raping them but you are the most dangerous rapist in town.

Rape Day is a choice driven visual novel. It does not include grinding or any other time wasting activities. So skip the foreplay and enjoy your Rape Day; you deserve it.


RAPE DAY - THE VISUAL NOVEL GAME CONTAINS:
◾ More than 500 images

◾ Over 7 thousand Words 

◾ Evil Choices


----------



## Spiritogre (5. März 2019)

Rabowke schrieb:


> ... und weil ich ein Kapitel überspringe beeinflusse ich die Handlung? ./facepalm
> 
> Liest du eigentlich was andere Leute schreiben und denkst darüber nach?! Ich glaube langsam echt das du bei bestimmten Themen völlig blind in die Tasten haust und für normale Diskussionen nicht mehr in der Lage bist.



Ich habe das Gefühl, du bist ein bisschen begriffsstutzig wenn es nicht in deine Argumentation passt. 
Aktiv bedeutet die steuerst etwa mit Maus / Tastatur die Spielfigur selbst und lässt diese Handlungen per Knopfdruck ausführen.
Bei einer Visual Novel liest du einfach ein Buch, die Entscheidungen die du triffst lenken das Buch nur in eine andere Richtung, es wird also aus einer dir erzählten Geschichte plötzlich zwei.


----------



## Rabowke (5. März 2019)

Danke Frullo ... dann stell ich mir die Frage, was Spiritogre angeblich gelesen haben möchte?! 

"Control the choices [...]"
"Choice driven visual novel"
"Evil Choices"



Aber ggf. ist ja mein Englisch ein wenig eingerostet. Kann ja sein.


----------



## Spiritogre (5. März 2019)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Danke Frullo ... dann stell ich mir die Frage, was Spiritogre angeblich gelesen haben möchte?!
> 
> "Control the choices [...]"
> "Choice driven visual novel"
> ...



Ich habe genau das gelesen, passiv konsumierte Visual Novel halt.


----------



## Rabowke (5. März 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Ich habe das Gefühl, du bist ein bisschen begriffsstutzig wenn es nicht in deine Argumentation passt.
> Aktiv bedeutet die steuerst etwa mit Maus / Tastatur die Spielfigur selbst und lässt diese Handlungen per Knopfdruck ausführen.
> Bei einer Visual Novel liest du einfach ein Buch, die Entscheidungen die du triffst lenken das Buch nur in eine andere Richtung, es wird also aus einer dir erzählten Geschichte plötzlich zwei.



... lass gut sein, wir alle wissen das du keine Fehler zugeben kannst. Ich bin mal gespannt was deine Erklärung für die "angeblich ach so falsche Übersetzung der Spielbeschreibung!!11" ist.  

Danke, hab deine Erklärung gerade gelesen. Ohne Worte, mögen sich die restlichen Leser dieses Threads hier eine Meinung bilden.


----------



## Spiritogre (5. März 2019)

Rabowke schrieb:


> ... lass gut sein, wir alle wissen das du keine Fehler zugeben kannst. Ich bin mal gespannt was deine Erklärung für die "angeblich ach so falsche Übersetzung der Spielbeschreibung!!11" ist. :ugly



Sag mal bist du so dumm oder was? Nicht ich kann den Unterschied von aktiv und passiv nicht erkennen sondern eindeutig du.


----------



## LOX-TT (5. März 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Sag mal bist du so dumm oder was? Nicht ich kann den Unterschied von aktiv und passiv nicht erkennen sondern eindeutig du.



Nicht persönlich werden bzw. beleidigen, sonst gibt's auf die Finger.


----------



## RedDragon20 (5. März 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Natürlich spielt das eine Rolle da eben du dich darüber aufregst weil es gegen deine persönlichen Moralvorstellungen verstösst.
> An dem Spiele wäre sonst nichts aufregenswerteres als an einem Call of Duty.


Okay, ich möchte das jetzt gern ganz friedlich mit dir ausdiskutieren.  Wirklich. 

Es ist natürlich absolut korrekt, wenn du sagst, dass sich kein Schwein darüber aufregen würde, hätte es nicht irgendeiner gefunden und öffentlich darüber berichtet. Das ist völlig richtig. Dagegen kann und will ich auch gar nicht widersprechen. Es ist auch völlig korrekt, dass es erstmal "nur" ein Spiel ist. Möglicherweise auch einfach nur ein schlechtes Spiel, das nichts weiter zu bieten hat. 

Aber (ich wiederhole mich hier wohl auch wieder mal): Das ändert am Inhalt und an der Darstellung der Thematik des Spiels überhaupt nichts.  Dazu kommt eben noch, dass das Spiel laut Entwickler, so wie es im Artikel beschrieben wird, eben wirklich nur das bietet: Vergewaltigung, als primären Spielinhalt und als Alleinstellungsmerkmal. Ohne irgendein Statement a'la "Das ist unsere Meinung zu dem Thema.", ohne irgendein zu Grunde liegendes Motiv, außer pure Provokation (womit das Spiel ja durchaus offensichtlich erfolg hat.  ). Natürlich entspricht das nicht meinen Moralvorstellungen. 

Allerdings, nochmal zum Verständnis: Das Thema "Vergewaltigung" *allein* ist zumindest für mich *nicht* der Aufreger. Ein Spiel kann (und darf) dieses Thema durchaus aufgreifen und vlt. auch explizit aufarbeiten. Es ist also viel mehr die Art und Weise, wie das Spiel mit diesem Thema umgeht und es darstellt. Vergewaltigung wird hier scheinbar bei Rape Day als Bespaßung und Unterhaltung dargestellt. Diese Art der Gewalt dient dem Selbstzweck und während Shooter auch grundsätzlich ohne Blut und Tod, dafür mit Blumen und Wasser, funktionieren würden, weil es am eigentlichen Spielprinzip überhaupt nichts ändern würde, ist das hier ganz anders. Und ich bin mal so frei und behaupte: So darf ein Spiel dieses Thema nicht bearbeiten. 

Eben weil Vergewaltigung ein absolut reales, aktuelles und greifbares Thema ist. Es ist in der Gesellschaft verpönt und das zurecht. Und es ist ein Reizthema, da es mehr vergewaltigte Frauen in unserer Gesellschaft gibt, als erschossene. Und nach wie vor werden Missbrauchsfälle nicht angezeigt, weil die Opfer sich fürchten und/oder die Täter viel zu sanft bestraft werden. Sprüche wie "Du hast halt die falschen Signale gesendet, also beschwer dich nicht" oder "Du wolltest es doch, sonst hättest du dich mehr gewehrt" und andere Schuldzuweisungen tun ihr übriges dazu. Das ist, im Gegensatz zu Waffen und Militär, *alltäglich*. Es ist eine alltägliche Gefahr. Dann kommt da so ein Spiel, dass dieses Thema äußerst pietätlos aufgreift und uns Gamern und der Branche eher einen Bärendienst erweist. Obwohl man heutzutage durchaus die Mittel hätte, reifer und reflektierter mit diesem Thema umzugehen. Warum das nicht getan wurde, weiß ich nicht. 

Völlig unabhängig davon, ob man in Shootern nun Kopfschüsse verteilt. Der Vergleich mag grundsätzlich legitim. Aber in meinen Augen relativiert man dadurch das Thema und lenkt nur davon ab. Ist auch nicht zielführend. Aber auch die andere Art der Gewalt darf und sollte ruhig immer mal hinterfragt werden, wie ich selbst in einem anderen Thread (Gewalt als Stilmittel imResi2-Remake) geschrieben habe. Davon bin ich fest überzeugt. Was nun schlimmer ist oder nicht, sei mal dahin gestellt. Das muss einfach, wie so oft gesagt, jeder für sich selbst entscheiden. Deine Ansicht dies bezüglich, abseits von diesem Spiel, halte ich ja auch für vollkommen okay, auch wenn ich sie nicht teile.  

Das alles hat aber nichts damit zu tun, dass man Schwarz/Weiß denkt, "verklemmt" ist oder den Bezug zur Realität verloren hat. Sondern ganz einfach mit den eigenen individuellen und auch mit den gesellschaftlichen Werten und Normen. 

Ich hab einige deiner Ansichten, insbesondere in diesem Thread, teilweise offen kritisiert und dabei bleibe ich auch (lediglich die Art und Weise war zugegebenermaßen kontraproduktiv), aber deine Meinung dazu will ich dir dennoch nicht absprechen. Von mir aus sei anderer Meinung. Sei dir gegönnt. Aber du bist keinesfalls doof und wirst ja wohl nachvollziehen können, warum das Spiel so kritisiert wird.


----------



## Wamboland (5. März 2019)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Das finde ich aber schon einen großen Unterschied, erstens ist das ja nicht relevant dass man es tut, man kann es halt machen. Und vor allem hat das 2. ja doch meistens größere oder kleinere Konsequenzen.
> Man überfährt/erschießt (mehrere) Passanten in GTA. Man bekommt 2 oder 3 Sterne und wird von der Polizei gejagt.
> Man ersticht in Assassin's Creed Unschuldige, nach dem 3 ist das Spiel synchronisiert (zumindest bei den alten Teilen) oder Söldner/Kopfgeldjäger jagen einen (bei den neuen Teilen oder auch bei Red Dead 2)



Ja, hier gibt es keine Konsequenzen, es ist denke ich eher eine Art "powerfantasy". Normal sehen wir das eher das wir übermenschliche Fähigkeiten haben und damit das Böse bekämpfen ... oder in einem indizierten Spiel (Prototype) auch böses damit machen können ^^ - Hier ist es eben die Fantasie ohne Konsequenzen zu vergewaltigen. 

Wie unterschiedlich wir Dinge wahrnehmen wird an GoT gut deutlich. Incest ist z.b. ein Problem für Adult Games auf Patreon oder auch sicherlich auf Steam. In GoT ist Inzest aber im normalen TV zu sehen. Genau wie die Vergewaltigung unsere zukünftigen Mutter der Drachen. Nun stellt sich die Frage, warum ist es in GoT in Ordnung zu zeigen wie eine Minderjährige Vergewaltigt wird und das Inzsestkind von Bruder und Schwester zum König wird - in einem Spiel mit diesen Themen wäre es aber nicht möglich sie auf Steam oder Patreon zu veröffentlichen.

Das es sich hier um eine etreme Form handelt ist offensichtlich, aber dennoch sollte man offen für die Diskussion sein. Ich habe mir einige Adult Games angesehen und neben viel Schund gibt es da auch echt tolle Spiele mit guten Geschichten und oft sehr viel Entscheidungsfreiheit (da würde jedes Telltale Game vor Neid erblassen) und mit Konsequenzen. Genau wie beim Film gibt es aber eben auch die simplen und stumpfen "hey lass uns f**ken" Dinger oder eben sowas wie das hier. 

Hier mal nur ein paar der Themen die in einem eher harmlosen und durchschnittlichen Spiel vorkommen. Das sind recht übliche Tags und auch wenn Rape hier bei weitem nicht dominant ist (es geht eher darum die Mitbewohnerin, in der patched version ist es die Cousine, zu verführen, aber theoretisch kann man sie auch unter Drogen setzen und vergewaltigen ... hat aber Konsequenzen). 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich patche z.B. wenn es einen Incest patch gibt. Nicht weil ich das besonders toll finde, sondern weil die Spiele nachträglich geändert werden damit die Leute auf Patreon sein dürfen. Dadurch ergeben sich manchmal einfach extrem dumme Szenarien, weil einfach aus Bruder, Mutter, Vater, Schwester die Nachbarn werden und die Eltern sind gestorben oder so. Sorgt dann aber teilweise auch dafür das Situationen weniger oder keinen Sinn machen, denn oft wird darauf nicht viel Mühe verwendet. Geht schließlich nur darum Patreon zu beruhigen, die Zielgruppe patched halt. Fanpatches die es nachträglich hinzufügen nutze ich aber z.B. nicht. 

Es ist halt schade wenn es eben solche extremen Projekte sind die ein Genre in die Öffentlichkeit zerren. Ähnlich wie damals bei Hatred.


----------



## Spassbremse (5. März 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Sag mal bist du so dumm oder was? Nicht ich kann den Unterschied von aktiv und passiv nicht erkennen sondern eindeutig du.



Man bekommt leider langsam den Eindruck, dass bei Dir im Oberstübchen in der letzten Zeit nicht mehr alles so ganz knusper ist. 
Neulich die peinliche Nummer "ich bin normal & habe einen superhohen IQ", ein schon länger obsessiv geführter Kreuzzug gegen vermeintlichen "Linksfaschismus" und jetzt wieder solche Ausfälle auf Kindergartenniveau ("Nein, GAR NICHT WAHR! DU BIST!!!")

Wenn Dir etwas an Deiner Außenwirkung liegen sollte, dann mach Dich doch bitte nicht so zum Vollhorst hier. Du drängst einem ja förmlich den Eindruck "Loser mit massivem Minderwertigkeitskomplex, aber übersteigertem Sendungsbewusstsein" auf, dabei habe ich Dich von früher eigentlich als recht umgänglich und vernünftig in Erinnerung. 
Geh mal bitte ein bisschen in Dich, danke.


----------



## OldMCJimBob (5. März 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Ich wiederhole mich, alles sollte in einer offenen, freien Gesellschaft erlaubt sein, solange meine persönlichen Freiheiten nicht diejenigen von anderen einschränken. D.h. solange niemand verletzt, gedemütigt etc. wird gibt es keinen Grund es zu verbieten. Ansonsten wäre Willkür und Diktatur Tür und Tor geöffnet.



Betrunken Autofahren schadet auch niemandem, und macht unheimlich Spaß. Nach Deiner Argumentation wäre erst der Unfall unter Alkoholeinwirkung strafbar, zuvor aber sollte es jedem erlaubt sein; jeder muss selbst wissen, wie viel er verträgt? Ursache und Wirkung und Prävention wären die drei Stichworte die ich in den Raum werfen will. Es gibt zig Studien zum Thema Hemmschwellen, bzw. wodurch die so abgebaut werden. Da stehen dann also das Interesse des Einzelnen und das Wohl der Allgemeinheit gegeneinander und man muss abwägen.


----------



## Worrel (5. März 2019)

Frullo schrieb:


> Frage an alle die die Daseinsberechtigung dieses Spieles verteidigen:
> 
> Wenn jetzt auf Steam ein Spiel namens "Penectomy day" erscheinen würde, bei dem man eine Frau spielt die in einem postapokalyptischen Szenario mit einer Gartenschere herumrennt, mit dem Ziel möglichst vielen virtuellen Männern den Penis abzuschneiden, ...


...dann hätte ich ein Problem damit,* nicht *die ganze Zeit das _"Schwanz ab, Schwanz ab! Runter mit dem Männlichkeitswahn!"_ von die Ärzte im Ohr zu haben.

Juppidu und Schalalala. 


Letzten Endes: 
- Es ist virtuell. Es kommt keine reale Person dabei zu Schaden.
- Wenn es nicht irgendwie aufrufenden/hetzenden Charakter hat: Na und?
- Mainstream sagt: Nein. => Profit tendiert gen null. Spiel wird irrelevant.
- Verbote helfen nix, da Interessenten dann trotzdem durch die Kanäle des Darknet _*huuuuh!*_ als Raubkopie an das Spiel kommen.



Rabowke schrieb:


> Danke Frullo ... dann stell ich mir die Frage, was Spiritogre angeblich gelesen haben möchte?!
> 
> "Control the choices [...]"
> "Choice driven visual novel"
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## fud1974 (5. März 2019)

Ich versuche mich kurz zu fassen:

Es ist für mich ein Unterschied, ob die virtuelle Gewaltausübung hinter dem Spielprinzip zurücktritt (ein Shooter wie Battlefield ist prinzipiell auch in der Darstellungs-Form wie des Nintendo Titels "Splatoons" grundsätzlich denkbar)
oder diese Gewaltausübung zum primären Selbstzweck verkommt.

Selbst die berühmt-berüchtigte Folterszene in GTA V konnte man satirisch auffassen, wie die Dialoge währenddessen und danach deutlich machten. Ob es "gelungen" war, steht auf einem anderen Blatt.

Auch ist selbst ein "Killing-Spree" des Spielers ist in GTA oder Read Dead Redemption möglich, aber in diesem Extrem halt nur eine Möglichkeit, nicht Selbstzweck. Dass sie vom Entwickler eventuell "stillschweigend billigend als verkaufsfördernd" betrachtet wird,
ist immer noch was anderes als ein Titel, wo die Ausübung der Gewalt das Ziel und der primäre Dreh- und Angelpunkt von allem ist.

Und da ist für mich dann halt eine Grenze erreicht.


----------



## Frullo (5. März 2019)

Worrel schrieb:


> ...Wenn es nicht irgendwie aufrufenden/hetzenden Charakter hat...



Danke für diesen Spielball, darüber habe ich heute nämlich auch schon sinniert. Daher wieder eine Frage in die Runde:

Könnte man das Spiel ggf. als Aufruf zur Straftat interpretieren? (Mein persönliches Gefühl sagt, eher nein, aber was würden möglicherweise Gerichte dazu sagen?)


----------



## RedDragon20 (5. März 2019)

fud1974 schrieb:


> Ich versuche mich kurz zu fassen:
> 
> Es ist für mich ein Unterschied, ob die virtuelle Gewaltausübung hinter dem Spielprinzip zurücktritt (ein Shooter wie Battlefield ist prinzipiell auch in der Darstellungs-Form wie des Nintendo Titels "Splatoons" grundsätzlich denkbar)
> oder diese Gewaltausübung zum primären Selbstzweck verkommt.
> ...


Super auf den Punkt gebracht.


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (5. März 2019)

fud1974 schrieb:


> Ich versuche mich kurz zu fassen:
> Selbst die berühmt-berüchtigte Folterszene in GTA V konnte man satirisch auffassen, wie die Dialoge währenddessen und danach deutlich machten. Ob es "gelungen" war, steht auf einem anderen Blatt.



Da gab es IMO auch nie ein Problem, da diese Szene ja auch im Kontext mit der Mission einen Sinn machte. 

btw: Guns n' Roses was here .


----------



## rldml (5. März 2019)

GTAEXTREMFAN schrieb:


> Da gab es IMO auch nie ein Problem, da diese Szene ja auch im Kontext mit der Mission einen Sinn machte.



Also wäre ein Spiel, in dem es um Vergewaltigungen geht, okay, wenn eben diese im Kontext einer Mission oder einer im Spiel erzählten Geschichte einen Sinn ergibt? 

Ich habe Anfangs auch ein moralisches Problem mit diesem Titel gehabt. Aber je mehr ich darüber nachdenke, desto mehr stelle ich das in Frage. Ich frage mich, warum zum Beispiel Spiele aus der Assassins Creed-Reihe oder Hitman-Reihe eigentlich allgemein als Branchenhits gefeiert werden. Denn im Endeffekt begeht man dort moralisch höchst verwerfliche Auftragsmorde. 

Ist die Qualität des Narrativs daher ernsthaft ein valides Argument?

Das wäre für mich der Inbegriff der Heuchelei, denn diese Maxime kann man durchaus auf die Realität übertragen. Dann wären selbst schlimmste Straftaten plötzlich "nicht mehr so schlimm", wenn der Angeklagte vor Gericht einfach eine gut klingende Geschichte erzählen kann.

Würde das wirklich jemand gutheißen wollen?


----------



## RedDragon20 (5. März 2019)

rldml schrieb:


> Das wäre für mich der Inbegriff der Heuchelei, denn diese Maxime kann man durchaus auf die Realität übertragen. Dann wären selbst schlimmste Straftaten plötzlich "nicht mehr so schlimm", wenn der Angeklagte vor Gericht einfach eine gut klingende Geschichte erzählen kann.
> 
> Würde das wirklich jemand gutheißen wollen?



Gutheißen nicht, aber es ist in der Tat so, dass das Motiv des Täters sich auf das juristische Urteil auswirken kann. Manchmal strafmildernd, manchmal führt es zur höheren Strafe.


----------



## Shadow_Man (5. März 2019)

Wamboland schrieb:


> Ja, hier gibt es keine Konsequenzen, es ist denke ich eher eine Art "powerfantasy". Normal sehen wir das eher das wir übermenschliche Fähigkeiten haben und damit das Böse bekämpfen ... oder in einem indizierten Spiel (Prototype) auch böses damit machen können ^^ - Hier ist es eben die Fantasie ohne Konsequenzen zu vergewaltigen.
> 
> Wie unterschiedlich wir Dinge wahrnehmen wird an GoT gut deutlich. Incest ist z.b. ein Problem für Adult Games auf Patreon oder auch sicherlich auf Steam. In GoT ist Inzest aber im normalen TV zu sehen. Genau wie die Vergewaltigung unsere zukünftigen Mutter der Drachen. Nun stellt sich die Frage, warum ist es in GoT in Ordnung zu zeigen wie eine Minderjährige Vergewaltigt wird und das Inzsestkind von Bruder und Schwester zum König wird - in einem Spiel mit diesen Themen wäre es aber nicht möglich sie auf Steam oder Patreon zu veröffentlichen.
> 
> ...



Ich hoffe auch, dass man jetzt nicht alle Visual Novels verdammt, selbst wenn es sich um Schmuddelkram handelt. Wir sind ja erwachsene Menschen und warum sollte jemand sowas nicht spielen können?
Was Visual Novels nämlich an sich betrifft: Natürlich gibt es da auch einiges an Schund, auf der anderen Seite bin ich da aber auch immer wieder überrascht, welch talentierte Schreiber es da gibt.
Ich hab da auch schon so manche Sachen von Patreon gespielt und war erstaunt, wie gut die Geschichte und die Dialoge waren. Besser als wie man es von vielen "normalen Spielen" kennt.
Deswegen wäre es schade, wenn man dann solche Leute mit einer Sache wie hier in einen Topf werfen würde. 
Allein wenn man hier den Titel "Rape Day" liest, das klingt für mich alleine schon so, dass da jemand provozieren wollte. Warum? Das wissen wohl nur diese Entwickler selbst.


----------



## Taiwez (5. März 2019)

Am Ende des Tages stellen wir nun also alle fest: "Rape Day" ist wie Hatred. Nur dazu da, um als reine Provokation zu dienen. Und genau wie damals wird durch die aus meiner Sicht völlig unnötige Berichterstattung eben das Ziel erreicht, was man sich wahrscheinlich von Entwickler-Seite aus sowieso von Anfang an ausgemalt hat: Aufmerksamkeit. Vielen Dank also dafür, ich wusste bis heute nicht, dass dieses Spiel überhaupt existiert. 

Aber etwas Gutes hat das ganze Thema ja vielleicht dann doch: Destruction Creations hat durch die Einnahmen bei Hatred das überaus gute Spiel Ancestors: Legacy herausbringen können. Vielleicht haben wir ja hier denselben Effekt.


----------



## OldShatterhand (5. März 2019)

Kann Taiwez' Kommentar nur in jeder Hinsicht zustimmen. Nichts hinzuzufügen.


----------



## Krushak85 (6. März 2019)

Sobald es um Sex Erotik etc. geht, ist der Spiritogre nicht weit. Und wie immer mit abstrusen Aussagen.

Dieses Spiel ist für Opfer von Vergewaltigungen ein Schlag ins Gesicht. Wer das einmal erlebt hat......
Und noch ein wenige Anmerkungen:
1. Das Spiel ist fiktiv, thematisiert aber mit "Vergewaltigung" ein REALES Problem. Zombies hingegen habe ich bisher noch nicht gesehen, sind also eher FIKTIV.  Hat jemand andere Erfahrungswerte?
2. Eine Entscheidung zu treffen und dann die Maus zu bewegen/ auf die Tastatur zu klicken, sind AKTIVE Handlungen. Es macht einen Unterschied, ob ich sehe, wie jemand vergewaltigt wird, oder ob ich entscheide (AKTIV), ob diese Person vergewaltigt wird. 


3. 





Spiritogre schrieb:


> Ich wiederhole mich, alles sollte in einer offenen, freien Gesellschaft erlaubt sein, solange meine persönlichen Freiheiten nicht diejenigen von anderen einschränken. D.h. solange niemand verletzt, gedemütigt etc. wird gibt es keinen Grund es zu verbieten. Ansonsten wäre Willkür und Diktatur Tür und Tor geöffnet.



Das heißt: Du findest das Spiel nicht verwerflich, obwohl vergewaltige Personen dadurch GEDEMÜTIGT werden (oder willst du das leugnen?). Merkst du was? Der "Geist-Oger" hat seinen Geist bereits verloren......

Ich glaube, wenn du selbst auf brutalste Art und Weise vergewaltigt werden würdest, würdest du anders über das Spiel denken. Denn auch wenn es nur fiktiv ist, kennst du den REALEN Hintergrund.


----------



## McDrake (6. März 2019)

Krushak85 schrieb:


> Sobald es um Sex Erotik etc. geht, ist der Spiritogre nicht weit. Und wie immer mit abstrusen Aussagen.
> 
> Dieses Spiel ist für Opfer von Vergewaltigungen ein Schlag ins Gesicht. Wer das einmal erlebt hat......
> .



Und wer schon mal Angehörige verloren hat, weil sie von einem Auto überfahren geworden sind, finden ein Gta evtl auch nicht toll.. Wir sind in eine Generation, welche grösstenteils (Gott sei dank) vom Krieg verschont ist. Aber wir ballern mit Freude, denn ansonsten würden wirs ja nicht spielen, auf diversen Schlachtfeldern dieser Erde, der sehr realistisch azssehenden Gegnern, den Kopf weg. Dass die Ki sich evtl wehren könnte, geschenkt. Dann dürfte man den Schwierigkeitsgrad nicht niedrigen setzte dürfen. Wobei einige KI (Metro) teilweise schon so gar nicht reagiert.
WENN man solche Games verbieten möchte, müsste man erklären, warum also ein GTA, welches hoch gelobt wird, erlaubt sein soll und so ein Titel verboten. Die Strafe für ein paar Kollateralschäden sind ja schnell bezahlt. Wäre dieses Game hier dann ok, wenn man ebenfalls ein paar Münzen Busse tut?


----------



## rldml (6. März 2019)

Krushak85 schrieb:


> Dieses Spiel ist für Opfer von Vergewaltigungen ein Schlag ins Gesicht. Wer das einmal erlebt hat......



McDrake hat es ja schon auf den Punkt gebracht: Mit der Argumentation müsstest du konsequenterweise nahezu jedes Spiel verbieten, in dem Leute umgebracht werden, denn für die Hinterbliebenen eines Ermordeten oder eines Kriegstoten sind entsprechende Spiele ja mit exakt der gleichen Berechtigung ein Schlag ins Gesicht. Ganz besonders bei Titeln ohne großen moralischen Anspruch wie z.B. der GTA-Reihe.



> Und noch ein wenige Anmerkungen:
> 1. Das Spiel ist fiktiv, thematisiert aber mit "Vergewaltigung" ein REALES Problem. Zombies hingegen habe ich bisher noch nicht gesehen, sind also eher FIKTIV.  Hat jemand andere Erfahrungswerte?



Ach so, Mord und Totschlag sind also kein reales Problem? Interessante These.



> 2. Eine Entscheidung zu treffen und dann die Maus zu bewegen/ auf die Tastatur zu klicken, sind AKTIVE Handlungen. Es macht einen Unterschied, ob ich sehe, wie jemand vergewaltigt wird, oder ob ich entscheide (AKTIV), ob diese Person vergewaltigt wird.



In nahezu JEDEM Computerspiel übernimmt der Spieler einen aktiven Part. Mit der Argumentation hättest du sogar Schwierigkeiten, Visual Novels zu rechtfertigen.



> Ich glaube, wenn du selbst auf brutalste Art und Weise vergewaltigt werden würdest, würdest du anders über das Spiel denken. Denn auch wenn es nur fiktiv ist, kennst du den REALEN Hintergrund.



Natürlich würde er das.  Genauso wie die Hinterbliebenen eines Kriegstoten ein Problem mit Kriegsspielen haben dürften - vor allem wenn diese Titel einen realen Bezug zu dem entsprechenden Krieg haben. Aber gab es deshalb jedes Mal so einen Aufschrei wie jetzt bei diesem Rape-Spiel?

Davon ab solltest du vorsichtig mit solchen Argumentationsketten sein, die lesen sich alzu leicht als Drohung.


----------



## Worrel (6. März 2019)

Krushak85 schrieb:


> Dieses Spiel ist für Opfer von Vergewaltigungen ein Schlag ins Gesicht. Wer das einmal erlebt hat......


Und ein Spiel wie AaaaaAAaaaAAAaaAAAAaAAAAA for the Awesomeist ein Schlag ins Gesicht für jeden, der einen Angehörigen durch einen Sprung vom Hochhaus verloren hat; jemand, der mal in einer Nervenheilanstalt war, dürfte mit _Batman _Spielen, die das Arkham Asylum behandeln  Probleme haben; jemand der schon mal Probleme mit der Mafia hatte, wird dementsprechend vom gleichnamigen Spiel Abstand nehmen und Leute, die eine Überdosis an Drogen überlebt haben, werden Probleme dabei haben, surrealistische Spiele zu spielen.

Also zack: alles verbieten?

Da müßte man dann ja schon mit Mario Kart anfangen ...



> 1. Das Spiel ist fiktiv, thematisiert aber mit "Vergewaltigung" ein REALES Problem.


Und? Natürlich haben Spiele reale Vorlagen. Wenn ein Spiel sich so weit von der Realität entfernt, daß man erstmal stundenlang erklären muß, was wofür gedacht ist und welche Regeln in dieser Spielwelt gelten, dann würden die meisten nicht mal das Tutorial durch spielen, sondern schon vorher aufgeben.

Wobei bei Rape Day ja wohl auch noch ein ganz anderer Immersionsgrad existiert als es beispielsweise bei einem Egoshooter wäre. Schließlich steuert man in RD nicht mal einen Charakter, sondern klickt sich nur durch dessen Geschichte.

Wenn man ein Spiel hätte, bei dem man den eigenen Charakter frei durch den Level steuern würde und wie im Film _Maniac_ das Geschehen aus der Egoperspektive des Gewaltverbrechers zu sehen bekommt, wüßte ich spontan auch nicht, was ich davon halten sollte.

(In dem Film sieht man beispielsweise in dieser Szene in der Egosicht, wie dieses Opfer mit einem Messer getötet und dann skalpiert wird:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



- ein unangenehmer, aber interessanter Film. Sicher nicht für jeden.)



> 2. Eine Entscheidung zu treffen und dann die Maus zu bewegen/ auf die Tastatur zu klicken, sind AKTIVE Handlungen. Es macht einen Unterschied, ob ich sehe, wie jemand vergewaltigt wird, oder ob ich entscheide (AKTIV), ob diese Person vergewaltigt wird.


*Kannst *du dich denn entscheiden? Oder geht dann die Story nicht weiter? Wie halten wir es denn mit anderen Aufträgen in Spielen? Machen wir uns in _Assassin's Creed _wirklich Gedanken darüber, *warum *Person X jetzt gerade sterben muß? oder erfüllen wir einfach nur den aktuellen Auftrag, um weiterzukommen? Mache ich mir in Mass Effect wirklich Gedanken über die gerade vorliegende Entscheidung, oder nehme ich einfach die guteste/böseste Variante, um meinen Charakter erfolgreich in die jeweilige Richtung zu entwickeln? Entscheide ich mich aktiv, in _Prototype_ die unschuldigen Passanten zu töten, oder nutze ich lediglich die vom Spiel vorgegebene Möglichkeit, meine Gesundheit zu generieren? 



> 3. Das heißt: Du findest das Spiel nicht verwerflich, obwohl vergewaltige Personen dadurch GEDEMÜTIGT werden (oder willst du das leugnen?).


Durch dieses Spiel wird niemand gedemütigt. Es steht ja nicht quasi dabei _"Und in dieser Szene wird Ingrid Meier aus Hamburg vergewaltigt" _oä. dh: niemand wird in der Öffentlichkeit bloßgestellt.
Natürlich werden Vergewaltigungsopfer schlimmstenfalls in ihr überwundenes Trauma zurück geworfen, wenn sie dieses Spiel spielen würden, aber dann sollten sie das einfach nicht tun. 
Es heißt ja schließlich nicht _"Kochen mit Oma Meier"_, sondern eben _"Rape Day"_.



> Ich glaube, wenn du selbst auf brutalste Art und Weise vergewaltigt werden würdest, würdest du anders über das Spiel denken.


Genau wie Kriegsveteranen anders über Kriegsspiele denken, Opfer eines Autounfalls anders über Rennspiele, Leute, die wo runter gefallen sind anders über _Mirror's Edge _...


----------



## Fantasie69 (6. März 2019)

Wieso was man ertragen möchte? Wer muss denn etwas ertragen wenn er das Spiel einfach nicht spielt?
Bzw. scheint das ja schon geklärt zu sein, die Macher wollten jemandem die Erfahrung einer durchvergewaltigten Zombieapokalypse "zumuten", also wäre das ja schon erledigt.

Und ja, wäre es. Bzw., da du da nicht so affin zu sein scheinst, insbesondere in Japan gibt es genau das schon zu Hauf, allgemein ist Pädophilie da nicht so allgemein negativ belegt wie hier (obwohl, soweit ich weiß, trotzdem noch strafbar bei Durchführung). Es kommt bei sehr vielen Sachen ganz auf den Kulturkreis an ob sie als moralisch völlig verwerflich gelten, akzeptiert oder sogar noch gefördert werden.

 Ich habe nie gesagt ich WÜSSTE es, nur dass wenn es der Person möglich sein sollte, damit Triebe zu kontrollieren, soll sie das doch machen können.
Außerdem scheinst du ja auf der genialen Schiene (die mehrfach wiederlegt wurde und weiterhin wird), dass Spiele einem zu dem bringen was man im Spiel macht, zu fahren... wenn man mit so einem Unfug versucht zu argumentieren, kann man sich die Diskussion auch direkt sparen.


----------



## Rabowke (6. März 2019)

Fantasie69 schrieb:


> Wieso was man ertragen möchte? Wer muss denn etwas ertragen wenn er das Spiel einfach nicht spielt?
> Bzw. scheint das ja schon geklärt zu sein, die Macher wollten jemandem die Erfahrung einer durchvergewaltigten Zombieapokalypse "zumuten", also wäre das ja schon erledigt.


... wen meinst du denn jetzt?! 

Du kannst doch nicht einfach einen Beitrag schreiben, vllt. solltest du den Beitrag, den du meinst, auch zitieren bzw. auf diesen Antworten.

Aber ich antworte gern auf deinen Beitrag, ich vermute einfach mal das du mich ansprechen wolltest.



> Und ja, wäre es. Bzw., da du da nicht so affin zu sein scheinst, insbesondere in Japan gibt es genau das schon zu Hauf, allgemein ist Pädophilie da nicht so allgemein negativ belegt wie hier (obwohl, soweit ich weiß, trotzdem noch strafbar bei Durchführung). Es kommt bei sehr vielen Sachen ganz auf den Kulturkreis an ob sie als moralisch völlig verwerflich gelten, akzeptiert oder sogar noch gefördert werden.




Möchtest du mir jetzt wirklich mitteilen, dass man sich an besagte Kulturkreise orientieren sollte bzw. das dulden soll, weil es ja schon immer so ist?!  

Es gibt seit Jahrzehnten in Japan die Bestrebung die sexuelle Belästigung einzudämmen, egal wo sich diese abspielt. Allein das es eigene Abteile für Frauen in der U-Bahn gibt sollte dir zu denken geben. Ergänzend hierzu sollte man sich wirklich überlegen, ob man solche moralischen Vorstellungen akzeptieren will, nur weil das seit Jahrzehnten so ist. Mit der gleichen kruden Logik könnte man auch die nicht vorhandenen Frauenrechte im arabischen Raum rechtfertigen: war doch schon immer so! Kein Problem! 

Vllt. sollte man diese Dinge eben nicht als gottgegeben hinnehmen, sondern seinen Teil dazu beitragen das sowas eben nicht normal ist bzw. zu rechtfertigen ist. Was hälst du denn davon?



> Ich habe nie gesagt ich WÜSSTE es, nur dass wenn es der Person möglich sein sollte, damit Triebe zu kontrollieren, soll sie das doch machen können.


Richtig, ich habe lediglich einen anderen Aspekt deiner Argumentationskette ins Spiel gebracht.



> Außerdem scheinst du ja auf der genialen Schiene (die mehrfach wiederlegt wurde und weiterhin wird), dass Spiele einem zu dem bringen was man im Spiel macht, zu fahren... wenn man mit so einem Unfug versucht zu argumentieren, kann man sich die Diskussion auch direkt sparen.


... das ist dir überlassen, vllt. solltest du dir aber auch mal den überarbeiteten Newsartikel durchlesen. Nur so als Hinweis, tut nicht weh. Dann sind es nämlich schon mal min. zwei Personen, die mit so einem "Unfug" argumentieren.


----------



## RedDragon20 (6. März 2019)

Worrel schrieb:


> *Kannst *du dich denn entscheiden? Oder geht dann die Story nicht weiter? Wie halten wir es denn mit anderen Aufträgen in Spielen? Machen wir uns in _Assassin's Creed _wirklich Gedanken darüber, *warum *Person X jetzt gerade sterben muß? oder erfüllen wir einfach nur den aktuellen Auftrag, um weiterzukommen? Mache ich mir in Mass Effect wirklich Gedanken über die gerade vorliegende Entscheidung, oder nehme ich einfach die guteste/böseste Variante, um meinen Charakter erfolgreich in die jeweilige Richtung zu entwickeln? Entscheide ich mich aktiv, in _Prototype_ die unschuldigen Passanten zu töten, oder nutze ich lediglich die vom Spiel vorgegebene Möglichkeit, meine Gesundheit zu generieren?


Er hat sich da wohl einfach schlecht ausgedrückt. Es ging da mehr um die schlichte Frage der Passivität und Aktivität, die spiritogre und Rabowke ausdiskutiert hatten.  Sobald man im Spiel etwas anklicken und damit in irgendeiner Weise beeinflussen kann, wie auch immer dieser Einfluss ausschauen mag, konsumiert man aktiv, nicht passiv. Das war wohl eher damit gemeint.

Alles darüber hinaus, was du da ansprichst, sind zwar durchaus interessante Fragen, aber spielt kein keine Rolle für Frage der Aktivität/Passivität.


----------



## TobiWan82 (6. März 2019)

Rabowke schrieb:


> ... und bei einer 'visual novel' hast du jetzt keine Interaktion? Keine Möglichkeit zur Entscheidung?
> 
> Ist klar.
> 
> Vllt. solltest *du* dir nochmal die News durchlesen, in Ruhe.



Wobei man wiederum sagen muss, dass die Intention des Spiels keine moralischen Entscheidungen vom Spieler abverlangen. Anders ausgedrückt entscheidet der Spieler nur über das wie, aber nicht über das was. Wodurch ich mir nicht vorstellen kann, dass es ähnliche kognitive Auswirkungen hat. Damit schlägt es eher in die Kerbe des konsumieren statt in die Kerbe des interagieren. Daher halte ich es vergleichbar mit der Entscheidung sich einen sexuell aufgeladenen Splatterfilm anzugucken.


----------



## Rabowke (6. März 2019)

TobiWan82 schrieb:


> Wobei man wiederum sagen muss, dass die Intention des Spiels keine moralischen Entscheidungen vom Spieler abverlangen. Anders ausgedrückt entscheidet der Spieler nur über das wie, aber nicht über das was. Wodurch ich mir nicht vorstellen kann, dass es ähnliche kognitive Auswirkungen hat. Damit schlägt es eher in die Kerbe des konsumieren statt in die Kerbe des interagieren. Daher halte ich es vergleichbar mit der Entscheidung sich einen sexuell aufgeladenen Splatterfilm anzugucken.


... d.h. du definierst interagieren mit moralischen Entscheidungen? 

Die Logik kann ich jetzt nicht nachvollziehen, vor allem in Hinblick auf dein Beispiel mit dem Splatterfilm. Niemand von uns weiß wie das Spiel aussehen wird bzw. welche Möglichkeiten das bietet, d.h. im Augenblick können wir uns nur auf die Beschreibungstexte verlassen.

Einen Film schaue ich so, wie es mir vom Regisseur vorgegeben wurde ... d.h. ich konsumiere in der Tat passiv, ich hab keinerlei Entscheidungsmöglichkeit um die Handlung zu beeinflussen.

Die, Wortwitz, Qual der Wahl scheinst du bei dem "Spiel", pardon - für Spiritogre: visual novel, aber durchaus zu haben, siehe meine Anmerkungen. In dem Moment, wo ich weitere Vorgehensweise auswählen kann, konsumiere ich nicht nur, sondern interagiere ... denn die Figur auf dem Bildschirm macht das, was ich ihr vorgegeben habe.


----------



## TobiWan82 (6. März 2019)

Rabowke schrieb:


> ... d.h. du definierst interagieren mit moralischen Entscheidungen?
> 
> Die Logik kann ich jetzt nicht nachvollziehen, vor allem in Hinblick auf dein Beispiel mit dem Splatterfilm. Niemand von uns weiß wie das Spiel aussehen wird bzw. welche Möglichkeiten das bietet, d.h. im Augenblick können wir uns nur auf die Beschreibungstexte verlassen.
> 
> ...



Mit der moralischen Entscheidung meine ich lediglich, du kannst nicht entscheiden ob du vergewaltigst, sondern maximal wie. Laut der Spielbeschreibung führt dich das Vergewaltigen im Spielfortschritt voran. Demnach ist es nicht optional und ich kann aktiv dafür oder dagegen entscheiden. Meine Entscheidungsfreiheit führt also "nur" dazu wie ich die festgelegte Tat vollziehe. Damit reduziert sich aus meiner Sicht die Interaktivität auf ein solches Mindestmaß, dass sie sich kaum davon von der Wahl unterscheidet, ob ich Serbian Film, Human Centipede, oder ein x beliebigen Zombie-Splatter-Porno gucke. 

Ich widerspreche dir ja nicht, das es eine Form der Interaktion gibt, aber RD hört sich eher nach einer sehr schwachen Form von choose your own adventure an, was nicht vergleichbar ist mit der Interaktivität eines durchschnittlichen Spiels.


----------



## TobiWan82 (6. März 2019)

OldMCJimBob schrieb:


> Betrunken Autofahren schadet auch niemandem, und macht unheimlich Spaß. Nach Deiner Argumentation wäre erst der Unfall unter Alkoholeinwirkung strafbar, zuvor aber sollte es jedem erlaubt sein; jeder muss selbst wissen, wie viel er verträgt? Ursache und Wirkung und Prävention wären die drei Stichworte die ich in den Raum werfen will. Es gibt zig Studien zum Thema Hemmschwellen, bzw. wodurch die so abgebaut werden. Da stehen dann also das Interesse des Einzelnen und das Wohl der Allgemeinheit gegeneinander und man muss abwägen.



Sorry, aber das Beispiel ist absoluter quatsch. Betrunken Autofahren gefährdet. Wie das Wort schon vermittelt, du bringst dich und andere in direkte Gefahr. Wäre dein Beispiel konsistent, müssten wir Rennspiele verbieten, denn du wirst verleitet zu schnell zu fahren.


----------



## RedDragon20 (6. März 2019)

TobiWan82 schrieb:


> Wobei man wiederum sagen muss, dass die Intention des Spiels keine moralischen Entscheidungen vom Spieler abverlangen. Anders ausgedrückt entscheidet der Spieler nur über das wie, aber nicht über das was. Wodurch ich mir nicht vorstellen kann, dass es ähnliche kognitive Auswirkungen hat. Damit schlägt es eher in die Kerbe des konsumieren statt in die Kerbe des interagieren. Daher halte ich es vergleichbar mit der Entscheidung sich einen sexuell aufgeladenen Splatterfilm anzugucken.



Es ist doch egal, ob man nur über das wie, aber nicht über das "was" entscheiden kann. Das ist in vielen Spielen, insbesondere Rollenspielen, doch nicht anders. Letztlich entscheidet man auch da nur über das "wie", aber nicht über das "was". Denn ein Spiel hat erstmal ein Ziel, dass es zu erreichen gilt. Sämtliche Entscheidungen und Interaktionen, egal in welcher Art, in einem Spiel laufen letztlich nur auf das "Wie erreiche ich das Ziel?" hinaus. Das heißt, nach deiner Logik müsste man also sämtliche anderen Spiele auch "nur" konsumieren und nicht mit ihnen interagieren. 

Das "wie" oder "was" spielt ergo keine Rolle und besitzt keinerlei Relevanz für die Frage, ob man passiv konsumiert oder interagiert. Sobald man einen Klick und dadurch eine Aktion ausführen kann, ist es Interaktion (oder eben aktives konsumieren).

Daher ist es schon ein Unterschied, ob man einer Vergewaltigung in einem Film zuschaut (wie z.B. beim Film Kidnapped), was ich sowieso schon für grenzwertig halte, oder aber durch die eigene Aktion, und sei sie noch so geringfügig, im Spiel eine Vergewaltigung anstößt.


----------



## TobiWan82 (6. März 2019)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Es ist doch egal, ob man nur über das wie, aber nicht über das "was" entscheiden kann. Das ist in vielen Spielen, insbesondere Rollenspielen, doch nicht anders. Letztlich entscheidet man auch da nur über das "wie", aber nicht über das "was". Denn ein Spiel hat erstmal ein Ziel, dass es zu erreichen gilt. Sämtliche Entscheidungen und Interaktionen, egal in welcher Art, in einem Spiel laufen letztlich nur auf das "Wie erreiche ich das Ziel?" hinaus. Das heißt, nach deiner Logik müsste man also sämtliche anderen Spiele auch "nur" konsumieren und nicht mit ihnen interagieren.
> 
> Das "wie" oder "was" spielt ergo keine Rolle und besitzt keinerlei Relevanz für die Frage, ob man passiv konsumiert oder interagiert. Sobald man einen Klick und dadurch eine Aktion ausführen kann, ist es Interaktion (oder eben aktives konsumieren).
> 
> Daher ist es schon ein Unterschied, ob man einer Vergewaltigung in einem Film zuschaut (wie z.B. beim Film Kidnapped), was ich sowieso schon für grenzwertig halte, oder aber durch die eigene Aktion, und sei sie noch so geringfügig, im Spiel eine Vergewaltigung anstößt.



Also gleich mal vorweg, dann kennst du nur sehr wenige gute Rollenspiele. Auf Anhieb fallen mir schon 3 ein, bei denen ich sogar entscheiden kann mich auf die Seite des Antagonisten zu stellen. 

Deine Ansicht von Interaktivität zu diesem Thema  ist mir ehrlich gesagt zu sehr schwarz/weiß Denken. Du kannst mir nicht erzählen, dass du außerhalb dieser Diskussion (bei der diese sehr vereinfachte Argumentationskette als Meta deine moralische Meinung zu dem Spiel stützt) jede Form von ich Klicke also Interagiere ich gleich bewertest. Denn damit sagst du ein TT The Walking Dead ist das selbe wie ein Mortal Combat und das selbe wie ein interaktiver Bildband. Wie ich bereits geschrieben habe, natürlich wird interagiert, aber nicht auf einem Level, dass ich es für ein relevantes Unterscheidungsmerkal zu anderer kranker Sche**e halten würde.


----------



## Bonkic (6. März 2019)

rape day hat es nun übrigens auch in die mainstream-medien geschafft. herzlichen glückwunsch!


----------



## Spassbremse (6. März 2019)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Es ist doch egal, ob man nur über das wie, aber nicht über das "was" entscheiden kann. Das ist in vielen Spielen, insbesondere Rollenspielen, doch nicht anders. Letztlich entscheidet man auch da nur über das "wie", aber nicht über das "was". Denn ein Spiel hat erstmal ein Ziel, dass es zu erreichen gilt. Sämtliche Entscheidungen und Interaktionen, egal in welcher Art, in einem Spiel laufen letztlich nur auf das "Wie erreiche ich das Ziel?" hinaus. Das heißt, nach deiner Logik müsste man also sämtliche anderen Spiele auch "nur" konsumieren und nicht mit ihnen interagieren.
> 
> Das "wie" oder "was" spielt ergo keine Rolle und besitzt keinerlei Relevanz für die Frage, ob man passiv konsumiert oder interagiert. Sobald man einen Klick und dadurch eine Aktion ausführen kann, ist es Interaktion (oder eben aktives konsumieren).
> 
> Daher ist es schon ein Unterschied, ob man einer Vergewaltigung in einem Film zuschaut (wie z.B. beim Film Kidnapped), was ich sowieso schon für grenzwertig halte, oder aber durch die eigene Aktion, und sei sie noch so geringfügig, im Spiel eine Vergewaltigung anstößt.



Erstmal vorweg, *jetzt* ist es eine gute Diskussion. 
Danke, das gibt's hier mittlerweile viel zu selten! 

Ich denke schon, dass man da schon noch graduell unterscheiden kann, passiv ist klar, da gehe ich mit Dir d'accord, aber ich bin der Meinung, dass es insgesamt schon noch einen Unterschied macht, ob mir das Spiel eine Wahl lässt (abgesehen von der, es gar nicht erst zu spielen), oder eben nicht. 
Wenn das Spiel mir von vornherein vorgibt*, was ich zu tun habe, dann ist das nur erzwungene Interaktion. Eine echte, "aktive" Entscheidungsfreiheit existiert nicht.

* Letztlich tut das natürlich jedes Spiel, aber es macht schon einen Unterschied, ob es nur einen einzigen Weg gibt, oder ob mir  Alternativen angeboten werden.


----------



## Rabowke (6. März 2019)

Bonkic schrieb:


> rape day hat es nun übrigens auch in die mainstream-medien geschafft. herzlichen glückwunsch!


... auch wenn dein "herzlichen glückwunsch" sarkastisch gemeint ist, einen Vorteil hat das Ganze vllt., nämlich ein Umdenken bzw. Überarbeiten von Richtlinien bei Valve bzw. Steam. Nach dem Medienecho würde es mich eigentlich verwundern, wenn Valve hier untätig bleiben würde.


----------



## RedDragon20 (6. März 2019)

TobiWan82 schrieb:


> Also gleich mal vorweg, dann kennst du nur sehr wenige gute Rollenspiele. Auf Anhieb fallen mir schon 3 ein, bei denen ich sogar entscheiden kann mich auf die Seite des Antagonisten zu stellen.


Und dennoch hat man erstmal ein Ziel, das das Spiel vorgibt.  Ein Spiel hat *immer* ein Ziel. Alles andere sind nur Möglichkeiten, es zu erreichen. 



TobiWan82 schrieb:


> Deine Ansicht von Interaktivität zu diesem Thema  ist mir ehrlich gesagt zu sehr schwarz/weiß Denken. Du kannst mir nicht erzählen, dass du außerhalb dieser Diskussion (bei der diese sehr vereinfachte Argumentationskette als Meta deine moralische Meinung zu dem Spiel stützt) jede Form von ich Klicke also Interagiere ich gleich bewertest. Denn damit sagst du ein TT The Walking Dead ist das selbe wie ein Mortal Combat und das selbe wie ein interaktiver Bildband. Wie ich bereits geschrieben habe, natürlich wird interagiert, aber nicht auf einem Level, dass ich es für ein relevantes Unterscheidungsmerkal zu anderer kranker Sche**e halten würde.


Dass ein The Walking Dead nicht das selbe ist, wie ein Mortal Kombat, brauchst du mir nicht erklären. Das sind zwei völlig unterschiedliche Genres. Aber auch das spielt doch letztlich für den Kern dieser Frage überhaupt keine Rolle. Auch irgendwelche moralischen Entscheidungen spielen keine Rolle. 

Videospiele sind ein interaktives Medium. Als solches werden sie explizit definiert. Und sobald man interagiert, ist man nicht passiv. Das ist ein nachweisbarer Fakt. Die Art und Weise, wie ein Spiel präsentiert wird (Genre, Gameplay, Story, Entscheidungsmöglichkeiten etc.) und wie ausgeprägt die Möglichkeiten der Interaktion sind, ist dabei erstmal ein völlig anderes Paar Schuhe. Und nur darüber lässt sich diskutieren, nicht aber über den schlichten Fakt, dass Spiele per se interaktiv sind und man niemals (bis auf Cutscenes) passiv ist. Und auch Visual Novels sind letztlich Spiele. So oder so nimmt man als Spieler Einfluss auf das, was passiert, und sei dieser Einfluss noch so gering. In einer Visual Novel gibt es in der Regel verschiedene Dialogoptionen. Und selbst im schlauchigsten Shooter kann man immernoch zwischen den Waffen wählen, was Einfluss auf das Spielgeschehen hat. Um mal simple Beispiele zu nennen.

Und genau deswegen heben sie sich auch von Filmen ab, die man nunmal rein passiv konsumiert. Das sind zwei grundsätzlich unterschiedliche Medien und deswegen muss hier auch eine andere Bewertung über die Inhalte stattfinden.


----------



## Bonkic (6. März 2019)

vielleicht interessiert ja jemanden, was eigentlich der schöpfer sagt:



> Q:  Books and Games Like this should be illegal.
> 
> A:   If we ever come to the scientific conclusion that committing crimes in video games, significantly increases the chances of committing crimes in real life, then at that point we as a society will have to decide if we want to ban committing some or all crimes in fiction.  But you can’t reasonable consider banning rape in fiction without banning murder and torture.  Murder has been normalized in fiction, while rape has yet to be normalized.
> 
> ...


----------



## Frullo (6. März 2019)

Ich bin immer noch extremst hin- und hergerissen, was meine Meinung zu diesem Spiel anbelangt...


----------



## Fantasie69 (6. März 2019)

> ... wen meinst du denn jetzt?!


Sorry, war praktisch noch nie im Forum unterwegs ¯\_(ツ)_/¯



> Möchtest du mir jetzt wirklich mitteilen, dass man sich an besagte Kulturkreise orientieren sollte bzw. das dulden soll, weil es ja schon immer so ist?!


Möchtest du mir jetzt wirklich mitteilen, du könntest entscheiden welcher Kulturkreis orientierenswert ist?




> Allein das es eigene Abteile für Frauen in der U-Bahn gibt sollte dir zu denken geben. Ergänzend hierzu sollte man sich wirklich überlegen, ob man solche moralischen Vorstellungen akzeptieren will, nur weil das seit Jahrzehnten so ist.


Und wir sind da natürlich sehr viel weiter entwickelt mit unseren Frauenschutzzonen zu Feiertagen, klar. Mag zwar ein importiertes Problem sein, trotzdem ist es hier.
Im Übrigen "könnte" man die fehlenden Frauenrechte in den jeweiligen Ländern nicht nur so verteidigen, sondern genauso wird doch dort argumentiert, Tradition (Äquivalent zu Religion) und fertig aus. "Muss so".
Außerdem brauchst du nicht so zu tun als würde ich das tätliche Nachgehen den Trieben entsprechend gutheißen,
Aber ich halte nichts davon sich für moralisch besser zu halten als irgendwen anderes, schon weil Moral etwas so subjektives, kulturell geprägtes ist, dass so eine Behauptung schlicht unmöglich unverwerflich zu begründen wäre.
Selbst ISIS, die historischen Nazis, die BLM-Bewegung, aztekische Hohepriester und ähnliche glaub(t)en moralisch ordentlich zu handeln, aber eben ihrem System entsprechend. Wer bist du zu behaupten, dass das definitiv nicht zu rechtfertigen ist?
Ganz schön viel Hochmut hast du da angesammelt. 



> ... das ist dir überlassen, vllt. solltest du dir aber auch mal den überarbeiteten Newsartikel durchlesen. Nur so als Hinweis, tut nicht weh. Dann sind es nämlich schon mal min. zwei Personen, die mit so einem "Unfug" argumentieren.


Was hat das denn genau mit mir zu tun? 
Wo wird da irgendwas von mir dementiert?

Solange mir keiner sagen kann dass es definitiv für irgendwelche Probleme sorgt außer dass ein paar Leute Mimimi machen (so wie hier), sollen alle Entwickler doch bitte alle Spiele entwickeln die sie möchten.
Ich sehe jetzt nicht inwiefern Mord weniger schlimm sein soll als Vergewaltigung, komischerweise wird da jetzt aber so ein riesen Drama drum getrieben.
Leute haben Spaß an dem Spiel, so wie sie Spaß an GTA, CS, BF, CoD, Foltersimulatoren und Co. haben, warum sollte das hier irgendwie diskussionswürdiger sein?

Gönnt den Leuten doch wenigstens ihre Triebe digital auszuleben, besser so als in der Realität, das ist eigentlich auch schon alles was ich dazu wirklich einwerfen wollte.


----------



## TobiWan82 (6. März 2019)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Und dennoch hat man erstmal ein Ziel, das das Spiel vorgibt.  Ein Spiel hat *immer* ein Ziel. Alles andere sind nur Möglichkeiten, es zu erreichen.


Ein in sich geschlossenes Spiel hat in der Regel ein Ende, aber nicht zwangsweise ein durch den Spieler vorweg erkennbares, oder genau ein eindeutiges Ziel auf das er hinarbeitet. 



> Und sobald man interagiert, ist man nicht passiv. Das ist ein nachweisbarer Fakt.


Was ich ja auch die ganze Zeit nicht verneine ^^



> Die Art und Weise, wie ein Spiel präsentiert wird (Genre, Gameplay, Story, Entscheidungsmöglichkeiten etc.) und wie ausgeprägt die Möglichkeiten der Interaktion sind, ist dabei erstmal ein völlig anderes Paar Schuhe. Und nur darüber lässt sich diskutieren, nicht aber über den schlichten Fakt, dass Spiele per se interaktiv sind und man niemals (bis auf Cutscenes) passiv ist.


Was wiederum meine Aussage ist, der du aber schlichtweg widersprechen willst und gleichzeitig aber mein Hauptargument bringst um den Widerspruch zu konstruieren. Sorry, aber so ergibt das für mich wenig Sinn. Meine Kernaussage war doch letztlich, dass die Interaktivität und der Entscheidungsraum dort sehr eingeschränkt zu sein scheint und daher nicht alles was Spiel ist über einen Kamm geschert werden kann. Wo bitte stört dich jetzt bitte meine Aussage? Wo ist der Punkt der deine Antwort initiiert hat?  



> Und genau deswegen heben sie sich auch von Filmen ab, die man nunmal rein passiv konsumiert. Das sind zwei grundsätzlich unterschiedliche Medien und deswegen muss hier auch eine andere Bewertung über die Inhalte stattfinden.


Da drängt sich mir als aktuelles Beispiel doch gleich Bandersnatch auf. Da hast du ein Film, der aber Interaktivität fordert und du die Rahmenhandlung dadurch verändern kannst. Da sieht man doch schon sehr gut, dass die Grenzen deiner Definition "Ein Film ist immer passiv, ein Spiel ist immer aktiv" nicht greifen kann.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (6. März 2019)

Finde das Spiel bekommt mehr mediale und auch User-seitige Aufmerksamkeit als es verdient. Ist die Thematik moralisch verwerflich? Ja. Aber wenn wir schon hier anfangen müsste man schon weiter in die Vergangenheit gehen und ab da alles an Games in Frage stellen wo auch virtuelle Gewalt, Mord, Folter und andere Interaktivitäten negativer Art eine Rolle spielen. Dann wäre die Liste an bedenklichen Titeln verdammt lang. 

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## RedDragon20 (6. März 2019)

TobiWan82 schrieb:


> Ein in sich geschlossenes Spiel hat in der Regel ein Ende, aber nicht zwangsweise ein durch den Spieler vorweg erkennbares, oder genau ein eindeutiges Ziel auf das er hinarbeitet.


Das Ende ist ja das Ziel. Ich sehe da bezüglich Spiele keinen Unterschied. Ziel eines Spiels ist es, das Ende zu erreichen und damit zu "gewinnen". Das der Grundgedanke eines Spiels. 



TobiWan82 schrieb:


> Was wiederum meine Aussage ist, der du aber schlichtweg widersprechen willst und gleichzeitig aber mein Hauptargument bringst um den Widerspruch zu konstruieren. .


Dann sprechen wir einfach aneinander vorbei. Kann ja mal vorkommen, sorry. ^^




TobiWan82 schrieb:


> Da drängt sich mir als aktuelles Beispiel doch gleich Bandersnatch auf. Da hast du ein Film, der aber Interaktivität fordert und du die Rahmenhandlung dadurch verändern kannst. Da sieht man doch schon sehr gut, dass die Grenzen deiner Definition "Ein Film ist immer passiv, ein Spiel ist immer aktiv" nicht greifen kann.


Bandersnatch ist eine völlige Ausnahme und mit Sicherheit nicht die Regel. Das macht meine Aussage keinesfalls per se ungültig.  Wenn überhaupt würde ich meine Aussage dahin gehend relativieren, dass man bei Filmen meistens/fast immer passiv ist. 

Man könnte jetzt auch darüber sinnieren, ob Bandersnatch überhaupt noch ein Film im klassischen Sinne ist, wenn er interaktiv beeinflusst werden kann. Man könnte ihn auch durchaus als Spiel mit realen Schauspielern bezeichnen. Der Übergang ist hier durchaus fließend. Zumindest ein klassischer Film ist Bandersnatch bestimmt nicht. Ein Spiel natürlich eigentlich auch nicht. Umgekehrt aber sind die letzten Spiele von Quantic Dream oder Telltale aufgrund ihrer Interaktivität ja auch Spiele und keine Filme/Serien, auch wenn sie gern mal als "interaktive Filme" bezeichnet werden. Das sind und bleiben Spiele. 

Aber an der Tatsache, dass Filme und Spiele zwei völlig unterschiedliche Medien sind und daher auch unterschiedlichen Bewertungskriterien unterliegen, was Inhalte angeht, ändert das nichts. Und daher muss, egal wie geringfügig die Interaktion oder Immersion auch ausfällt, die Darstellung von Gewalt und sexuellen Missbrauchs in einem Spiel anders bewertet werden, als in einem Film. Darum geht es. Und nicht um den Grad der Interaktion. Es geht nur um die Interaktion und der damit bestehenden Möglichkeit des Einflusses an sich.

Und deswegen kann spiritogres Behauptung, man wäre ja in Rape Day nicht interaktiv dabei, sondern nur passiv, nicht greifen. Und dass es "nur" eine Visual Novel zu sein scheint (kein Plan, ob das stimmt) ist auch kein gültiges Argument. Spiel ist Spiel. Visual Novels sind keine Filme, keine Bilderbücher, sondern Spiele und nur ein Genre. Aber kein eigenständiges Medium, was für sich steht.

Nachtrag: Auch Bücher unterliegen anderen Bewertungskriterien als Filme. Würde man die Bücher von Marquis de Sade so verfilmen, wie es im Buch beschrieben ist, wären die mal ganz schnell (zurecht) illegal und verboten und sämtliche an dem Film beteiligten säßen im Knast.  Nur um mal die Unterschiede und den damit verbundenen Bewertungskriterien zwischen den verschiedenen Medien zu verdeutlichen, auch wenn das hier nichts mit Spielen zu tun hat.  Daher kann auch ein pauschaler Vergleich zwischen Film und Spiel, was die Inhalte angeht, nicht stattfinden.


----------



## RedDragon20 (6. März 2019)

Doppelpost


----------



## TobiWan82 (6. März 2019)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Das Ende ist ja das Ziel. Ich sehe da bezüglich Spiele keinen Unterschied. Ziel eines Spiels ist es, das Ende zu erreichen und damit zu "gewinnen". Das der Grundgedanke eines Spiels.


Aber da greift doch schon, es gibt in vielen Spielen nicht DAS Ende. Es gibt Enden die man durch verschiedene Zielführung und Entscheidungen erreicht. Aber lassen wir das, denn damit fangen wir an uns ziemlich ins Offtopic zu begeben,



> Bandersnatch ist eine völlige Ausnahme und mit Sicherheit nicht die Regel. Das macht meine Aussage keinesfalls per se ungültig.  Wenn überhaupt würde ich meine Aussage dahin gehend relativieren, dass man bei Filmen meistens/fast immer passiv ist.


Bandersnatch ist das wohl prominenteste Beispiel, aber bei weitem nicht das einzige. Es ist auch anzunehmen, dass es in Zukunft immer mehr davon geben wird. 

Zum Thema relativieren. Da aber hier auch nicht unerheblich viel gefordert wird, dass solche Spiele verboten gehören, stößt du auf ein reales Problem. Denn Gesetzgebung kann verallgemeinern, aber nicht relativieren.



> Man könnte jetzt auch darüber sinnieren, ob Bandersnatch überhaupt noch ein Film im klassischen Sinne ist, wenn er interaktiv beeinflusst werden kann. Man könnte ihn auch durchaus als Spiel mit realen Schauspielern bezeichnen. Der Übergang ist hier durchaus fließend. Zumindest ein klassischer Film ist Bandersnatch bestimmt nicht. Ein Spiel natürlich eigentlich auch nicht. Umgekehrt aber sind die letzten Spiele von Quantic Dream oder Telltale aufgrund ihrer Interaktivität ja auch Spiele und keine Filme/Serien, auch wenn sie gern mal als "interaktive Filme" bezeichnet werden. Das sind und bleiben Spiele.


Damit erklärst du es dir eigentlich schon selbst. Die Übergänge werden immer schwammiger und es gibt genug Beispiele in denen es schwer ist eine klare Grenze zu ziehen. 



> Aber an der Tatsache, dass Filme und Spiele zwei völlig unterschiedliche Medien sind und daher auch unterschiedlichen Bewertungskriterien unterliegen, was Inhalte angeht, ändert das nichts. Und daher muss, egal wie geringfügig die Interaktion oder Immersion auch ausfällt, die Darstellung von Gewalt und sexuellen Missbrauchs in einem Spiel anders bewertet werden, als in einem Film. Darum geht es. Und nicht um den Grad der Interaktion. Es geht nur um die Interaktion und der damit bestehenden Möglichkeit des Einflusses an sich.


Demnach wäre RD der interaktive Film iO, RD das Spiel jedoch wieder das große Übel? Passt halt nicht zusammen. Wann was wie verboten gehört lässt sich Anhand des Mediums nur sehr schlecht verallgemeinern.


----------



## RedDragon20 (6. März 2019)

TobiWan82 schrieb:


> Aber da greift doch schon, es gibt in vielen Spielen nicht DAS Ende. Es gibt Enden die man durch verschiedene Zielführung und Entscheidungen erreicht. Aber lassen wir das, denn damit fangen wir an uns ziemlich ins Offtopic zu begeben,


Ist das nicht unerheblich, dass es in vielen Spielen nicht "DAS" Ende gibt? Es gibt ein Ende und damit ein Ziel. Dann haben viele Spiele eben verschiedene Ziele und damit Enden, aber das ändert ja nichts an meiner Aussage.  Aber richtig, es ist Offtopc, also sehen wir das mal einfach als Randnotiz. 



TobiWan82 schrieb:


> Bandersnatch ist das wohl prominenteste Beispiel, aber bei weitem nicht das einzige. Es ist auch anzunehmen, dass es in Zukunft immer mehr davon geben wird.


Offen gestanden würde mir jetzt kein anderer Film einfallen, der interaktiv ist.  Liegt aber vermutlich daran, dass ich mich mit Filmen in der Regel weniger beschäftige. Der Groß der Filme ist aber eben nicht interaktiv. 



TobiWan82 schrieb:


> Zum Thema relativieren. Da aber hier auch nicht unerheblich viel gefordert wird, dass solche Spiele verboten gehören, stößt du auf ein reales Problem. Denn Gesetzgebung kann verallgemeinern, aber nicht relativieren.


Jetzt frage ich mich aber, wie du plötzlich auf die Gesetzgebung kommst. Es ging doch dabei nur um die ursprüngliche Aussage, dass Filme immer passiv konsumiert werden. Weil du Bandersnatch genannt hast, hab ich meine Aussage einfach mal etwas relativiert. 



TobiWan82 schrieb:


> Damit erklärst du es dir eigentlich schon selbst. Die Übergänge werden immer schwammiger und es gibt genug Beispiele in denen es schwer ist eine klare Grenze zu ziehen.


Aber muss das nun zwangsläufig bedeuten, dass diese Beispiele die allgemeingültigen Definitionen, bzw. Verständnis von Spiel und Film gleich mal komplett und pauschal über den Haufen werfen? Das sind Ausnahmen. Adventures a'la Heavy Rain oder The Walking Dead sind nicht repräsentativ für die Entwicklung der ganzen Gaming Branche, sondern dem Genre der Adventures zugehörig. Genauso wenig ist Bandersnatch repräsentativ für die Entwicklung der Filmbranche. Dieser Film (und weitere) ist mehr Experiment als alles andere. 



TobiWan82 schrieb:


> Demnach wäre RD der interaktive Film iO, RD das Spiel jedoch wieder das große Übel? Passt halt nicht zusammen. Wann was wie verboten gehört lässt sich Anhand des Mediums nur sehr schlecht verallgemeinern.


Jetzt wirst du unfair. Ich hab mit KEINER Silbe behauptet, dass es in Ordnung wäre. Rape Day als Film wäre immernoch verkehrt und krank. Dass du mir hier so schön subtil unterstellst, ich würde dieses Spiel, wäre es ein Film, weniger kritisch bewerten, ist hanebüchen. Ich werde mich hier jetzt auch nicht wiederholen, warum Filme und Spiele unterschiedlich bewertet werden müssen.  Das hab ich mehrmals getan. Fakt ist, dass die Interaktion selbstverständlich eine große (wenn nicht gar die wichtigste) Rolle dabei spielt, weil man einfach selbst als Spieler Einfluss auf das nimmt, was im Spiel geschieht. Das ist ein anderes Level als bei einem Film und daher auch entsprechend zu werten. Punkt. 

Spar jetzt also mal bitte, mir die Worte umdrehen zu wollen. Außerdem hab ich nie gesagt, dass Rape Day verboten gehört. Das haben, wenn überhaupt, andere gefordert, bzw. befürwortet.

Werde mich jetzt auch endgültig aus diesem Thread zurück ziehen.  Ich werde jetzt The Witcher 3 zocken gehen und Menschen töten.


----------



## Cobar (6. März 2019)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Jetzt wirst du unfair. Ich hab mit KEINER Silbe behauptet, dass es in Ordnung wäre. Rape Day als Film wäre immernoch verkehrt und krank.


Du argumentierst hier rein damit, was gerade deine Meinung dazu ist, so funktioniert das aber nicht und so versuchst du das schon seit Anfang des Threads.
Rape Day als Film wäre weder krank noch verkehrt, sondern das ist DEINE Ansicht dazu und die muss nicht unbedingt der Allgemeinheit entsprechen.
Es gibt unzählige Filme zum Thema Vergewaltigung und ja, manch einer mag diese Filme als krank oder verkehrt ansehen, doch das muss nicht deswegen auch die ganze Wahrheit sein.

Um diese ganze Diskussion mal komplett absurd werden zu lassen... WIe bewertet ihr denn diese alten Tiger Club Bücher (sorry, fällt mir gerade als erstes ein), in denen man alle paar Seite dann selbst entscheiden darf, was als nächstes passieren soll?
Aktiv oder passiv oder doch wieder so ein Zwischending, weil die Texte ja vorgegeben sind und man nur die Reihenfolge auswählen kann?

Ich denke nicht, dass diese seit inzwischen 12 Seiten geführte Diskussion auch nur irgendetwas bringt und sie nur um des reinen Streiten willens geführt wird.
Dass es hier verschiedene Meinungen geben kann, die beide "richtig" sein können, wird hier offenbar von einigen ausgeschlossen. Wer sich hier angesprochen fühlt, sollte mal darüber nachdenken 



RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Ich werde jetzt The Witcher 3 zocken gehen und Menschen töten.


Was ein schlechter Scherz zum Abgang...


----------



## TobiWan82 (6. März 2019)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Ist das nicht unerheblich, dass es in vielen Spielen nicht "DAS" Ende gibt? Es gibt ein Ende und damit ein Ziel. Dann haben viele Spiele eben verschiedene Ziele und damit Enden, aber das ändert ja nichts an meiner Aussage.  Aber richtig, es ist Offtopc, also sehen wir das mal einfach als Randnotiz.


Dann könnte ich genauso sagen, auch ein Film hat ein Ende und Ziel des anschauen ist es den Abspann zu erreichen. Hört sich doch eher absurd an, findest du nicht?



> Jetzt frage ich mich aber, wie du plötzlich auf die Gesetzgebung kommst. Es ging doch dabei nur um die ursprüngliche Aussage, dass Filme immer passiv konsumiert werden. Weil du Bandersnatch genannt hast, hab ich meine Aussage einfach mal etwas relativiert.


Da du auf meinen Post reagiert hast, ging es wohl eher um meine Aussage, "nicht jede Form von Interaktion ist gleichwertig".  Auf den Gesetzgeber bin ich gekommen, da ich dir mit diesem Beispiel aufzeigen will, dass ein Relativieren eben nicht zielführend ist. Du erzeugst damit eigentlich nur blinde Flecken und Kollateralschäden.



> Aber muss das nun zwangsläufig bedeuten, dass diese Beispiele die allgemeingültigen Definitionen, bzw. Verständnis von Spiel und Film gleich mal komplett und pauschal über den Haufen werfen? Das sind Ausnahmen. Adventures a'la Heavy Rain oder The Walking Dead sind nicht repräsentativ für die Entwicklung der ganzen Gaming Branche, sondern dem Genre der Adventures zugehörig. Genauso wenig ist Bandersnatch repräsentativ für die Entwicklung der Filmbranche. Dieser Film (und weitere) ist mehr Experiment als alles andere.


Anhand der Beschreibung von RD ließe es sich aber ohne Probleme eben in das Medium Film überführen und gerade wenn du pauschalisierst landest du an dem Punkt, dass es ein blinder Fleck ist in deiner Argumentation. Ich weiß nicht inwieweit du dich mit Beweisführung beschäftigt hast, aber es reicht idR ein Beispiel das etwas nicht gilt um die ursprüngliche Aussage als falsch zu erkennen. Oder mit deinen Worten es ist nicht mehr allgemeingültig. 



> Jetzt wirst du unfair. Ich hab mit KEINER Silbe behauptet, dass es in Ordnung wäre. Rape Day als Film wäre immernoch verkehrt und krank. Dass du mir hier so schön subtil unterstellst, ich würde dieses Spiel, wäre es ein Film, weniger kritisch bewerten, ist hanebüchen.


Ich unterstelle dir gar nichts, sondern versuche herauszufinden, warum du anderer Meinung bist. Denn das RD kranker Mist ist, sind wir uns ja anscheinend einig.



> Ich werde mich hier jetzt auch nicht wiederholen, warum Filme und Spiele unterschiedlich bewertet werden müssen.  Das hab ich mehrmals getan.


Nur weil du eine Meinung wiederholst wird sie ja auch nicht richtiger. Fakt bleibt es gibt mehr als ein Film der die Grenzen deiner Definition von Film überschreitet und es gibt mehr als ein Spiel, was (zumindest aus meiner Sicht) mehr Film als Spiel ist.



> Fakt ist, dass die Interaktion selbstverständlich eine große (wenn nicht gar die wichtigste) Rolle dabei spielt, weil man einfach selbst als Spieler Einfluss auf das nimmt, was im Spiel geschieht. Das ist ein anderes Level als bei einem Film und daher auch entsprechend zu werten. Punkt.


Sorry, seh ich gar nicht so. Warum ist es schlimmer wenn ich wählen kann zwischen "hau ihn tot" und "tritt ihn tot", als wenn ich im Film sehe das einer tot gehauen oder getreten wird? Ich wäre bei dir wenn ich die Wahl habe ob ich Gewalt anwende, aber nicht wenn ich weiß wo die Reise hingeht und ich nur noch entscheide mit oder ohne offenes Fenster.



> Spar jetzt also mal bitte, mir die Worte umdrehen zu wollen. Außerdem hab ich nie gesagt, dass Rape Day verboten gehört. Das haben, wenn überhaupt, andere gefordert, bzw. befürwortet.
> Werde mich jetzt auch endgültig aus diesem Thread zurück ziehen.  Ich werde jetzt The Witcher 3 zocken gehen und Menschen töten.


Wer unterstellt jetzt hier wem was? Ich habe nie erwähnt das du es verbieten lassen willst, sondern habe wörtlich gesagt: " Da aber hier auch nicht unerheblich viel gefordert wird, dass solche Spiele verboten gehören" Wenn du dir den Schuh anziehst, kann ich dafür herzlich wenig.

Der Witz an der Sache ist, dass ich es für mich selbst noch nicht entschieden habe, ob ein Verbot sinnvoll wäre, du mir aber gleich unterstellst, dass ich deine Meinung dazu kenne.


----------



## RedDragon20 (6. März 2019)

Cobar schrieb:


> Du argumentierst hier rein damit, was gerade deine Meinung dazu ist, so funktioniert das aber nicht und so versuchst du das schon seit Anfang des Threads.
> Rape Day als Film wäre weder krank noch verkehrt, sondern das ist DEINE Ansicht dazu und die muss nicht unbedingt der Allgemeinheit entsprechen.
> Es gibt unzählige Filme zum Thema Vergewaltigung und ja, manch einer mag diese Filme als krank oder verkehrt ansehen, doch das muss nicht deswegen auch die ganze Wahrheit sein.
> 
> ...



Nur mal ganz kurz für dich: Ja, ich argumentiere mit meiner Meinung. Wie JEDER andere hier auch, dich eingeschlossen.  Versuch also bitte nicht, mir daraus einen Strick drehen zu wollen. Das klappt nicht. Man diskutiert und bringt seine Ansichten rein. Anders funktioniert eine Diskussion nicht. Und ich wäre nicht dieser Meinung, wenn ich davon nicht überzeugt wäre.  Das schließt nicht aus, dass ich die Meinungen anderer akzeptiere. Denn genau das tat ich oft genug in diesem Thread. Und ich mir sehr wohl bewusst, dass meine Meinung nicht allgemeingültig ist. Auch das hab ich mehrmals in diesem Thread klar gemacht. Ich verstehe nicht, was du mir also nun damit sagen wolltest.

Mal abgesehen davon, dass man durchaus davon ausgehen kann, dass ich mit Sicherheit nicht der einzige bin, der einen Rape Day-Film krank finden würde. 

Wenn du das anders siehst (achtung, jetzt kommt's), dann sei dir das gegönnt.  Dann ist das dein Bier.



TobiWan82 schrieb:


> [...]


Wie vorhin schon gesagt: Ich bin raus aus der Diskussion.  Mal abgesehen davon, dass der erste deiner genannten Punkte im letzten Post tatsächlich völlig absurd ist und scheinbar nur dazu dient, um ein wenig zu trollen. Denn auch dir sollte klar sein, dass ein Regelspiel IMMER ein Ziel hat. Das ist einfach ein Fakt. Und Videospiele sind Regelspiele, ähnlich wie Schach, Mensch-ärger-dich-nicht o.ä., unabhängig von den Interaktionsmöglichkeiten.

Schönen Tag noch.


----------



## TobiWan82 (6. März 2019)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Nur mal ganz kurz für dich: Ja, ich argumentiere mit meiner Meinung. Wie JEDER andere hier auch, dich eingeschlossen.  Versuch also bitte nicht, mir daraus einen Strick drehen zu wollen. Das klappt nicht. Man diskutiert und bringt seine Ansichten rein. Anders funktioniert eine Diskussion nicht.


Doch, nennt sich dann eine sachliche Diskussion. Die ist in meinen Augen auch mehr Wert als die gefühlsbasierte Diskussionsgrundlage die du anstrebst. Wie du vielleicht gemerkt hast, erwähne ich meine Meinung zu RD fast gar nicht und benutze sie in keiner Weise als Argument.  



> Wie vorhin schon gesagt: Ich bin raus aus der Diskussion.  Mal abgesehen davon, dass der erste deiner genannten Punkte im letzten Post tatsächlich völlig absurd ist und scheinbar nur dazu dient, um ein wenig zu trollen.


Na dann lies nochmal was du geschrieben hast: 


> "Es gibt ein Ende und damit ein Ziel."


Merkst du was? Nur weil dir bei Produkt A dein Argument gefällt und bei Produkt B nicht mehr, ändert das nichts an deiner "allgemeingültigen" Aussage.


----------



## RedDragon20 (6. März 2019)

TobiWan82 schrieb:


> Doch, nennt sich dann eine sachliche Diskussion. Die ist in meinen Augen auch mehr Wert als die gefühlsbasierte Diskussionsgrundlage die du anstrebst.
> 
> Na dann lies nochmal was du geschrieben hast:
> 
> Merkst du was? Nur weil dir bei Produkt A dein Argument gefällt und bei Produkt B nicht mehr, ändert das nichts an deiner "allgemeingültigen" Aussage.



Sehr sachlich bist du. Merkt man.  Ich hab meine Meinung gesagt. Ich hab sie begründet, ohne persönlich zu werden. Ich hab erklärt, warum Spiel und Film unterschiedlich bewertet werden müssen. Ich hab erklärt, warum ich andere Dinge so sehe, wie ich sie eben sehe. Und das mit Sicherheit auch nachvollziehbar, auch wenn du meine Meinung nicht teilst. Das ist sachlich genug. Tut mir Leid, wenn ich dich enttäuschen muss, solltest du den Stammtisch der Bildungselite erwartet haben. 

Aber mir jetzt hier einen Mangel an Sachlichkeit vorzuwerfen, nur weil ich meine Meinung verteidige und deine eben nicht teile, ist schon ziemlich dreist.



TobiWan82 schrieb:


> Wie du vielleicht gemerkt hast, erwähne ich meine Meinung zu RD fast gar nicht und benutze sie in keiner Weise als Argument.


Es geht hier im Thread nun mal um RD. Also wirst du damit leben müssen, dass dein Gesprächspartner seine Meinung zu dem Spiel auch einbringt.  Ansonsten ist das Thema verfehlt. Abgesehen davon, dass wir uns ohnehin schon zu weit vom Thema entfernt haben. Ein Grund mehr, mich auszuklinken.


----------



## TobiWan82 (6. März 2019)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Aber mir jetzt hier einen Mangel an Sachlichkeit vorzuwerfen, nur weil ich meine Meinung verteidige und deine eben nicht teile, ist schon ziemlich dreist.


Da wir jetzt anscheinend eine On-/Off Beziehung in unserem Dialog haben mache ich mir nicht die Mühe alles hervor zu kramen was du geschrieben hast. Aber erklär doch mal bitte allein aus diesem Post inwieweit das sachlich ist:


> Vergewaltigung wird hier scheinbar bei Rape Day als Bespaßung und Unterhaltung dargestellt. Diese Art der Gewalt dient dem Selbstzweck und während Shooter auch grundsätzlich ohne Blut und Tod, dafür mit Blumen und Wasser, funktionieren würden, weil es am eigentlichen Spielprinzip überhaupt nichts ändern würde, ist das hier ganz anders. Und ich bin mal so frei und behaupte: So darf ein Spiel dieses Thema nicht bearbeiten.


Das ist nur persönliche Meinung, nichts anderes. Da sind wir noch nicht mal bei dem Thema, dass du mir irgendwelche Angriffe und Suggestionsversuche unterstellst und einen auf beleidigt machst. 



> Es geht hier im Thread nun mal um RD. Also wirst du damit leben müssen, dass dein Gesprächspartner seine Meinung zu dem Spiel auch einbringt.  Ansonsten ist das Thema verfehlt.


Gegen deine Meinung sagt ja auch keiner was. Sich aber hinzustellen und zu sagen A ist B weil C und dabei einfach mal auszublenden, dass es eben ein D aus A gibt für das C nicht gilt, nur weil es in die eigenen Argumentation nicht passt, ist nicht sachlich, sondern dann nur wieder persönliche Meinung.


----------



## TobiWan82 (6. März 2019)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Denn auch dir sollte klar sein, dass ein Regelspiel IMMER ein Ziel hat. Das ist einfach ein Fakt. Und Videospiele sind Regelspiele, ähnlich wie Schach, Mensch-ärger-dich-nicht o.ä., unabhängig von den Interaktionsmöglichkeiten.
> 
> Schönen Tag noch.



Jetzt machst du aber das supi tolle GaaS Geschäftsmodell von EA und Ubi kaputt mit der Aussage. 
Und wie sieht es aus mit dem Spiel, den Tischtennisball nicht auf den Boden fallen zu lassen? Hat ein Ende, aber das Ziel ist ja eigentlich eine endlose Abfolge zu erreichen, also nicht erreichbar....OK, jetzt wird es echt trollig von mir.


----------



## RedDragon20 (6. März 2019)

TobiWan82 schrieb:


> Da wir jetzt anscheinend eine On-/Off Beziehung in unserem Dialog haben mache ich mir nicht die Mühe alles hervor zu kramen was du geschrieben hast. Aber erklär doch mal bitte allein aus diesem Post inwieweit das sachlich ist:
> 
> Das ist nur persönliche Meinung, nichts anderes. Da sind wir noch nicht mal bei dem Thema, dass du mir irgendwelche Angriffe und Suggestionsversuche unterstellst und einen auf beleidigt machst.
> 
> ...


Ok, offensichtlich lass ich mich hier weiter in die Diskussion rein zerren. Na gut, sei's drum. 

Ich hab mir deine Posts ja durchaus durchgelesen und ich sehe selbst nichts anderes als deine persönliche Meinung. Der einzige Unterschied ist, dass du deine Meinung zu RD seltener erwähnt hast. Letztlich hast auch du nur deine persönliche Meinung wieder gegeben und sie mit deinen Argumenten untermauert. Willst du mir jetzt ernsthaft einen Strick daraus drehen, dass ich hier meine persönliche Meinung einbringe und damit im Endeffekt das gleiche mache, wie du? Gütiger Gott, so läuft eine Diskussion nun mal ab.  Man kann gleichzeitig sachlich sein und seine persönliche Meinung einbringen. Das eine schließt das andere überhaupt nicht aus. Man bringt IMMER seine persönliche Meinung ein, die sich nunmal aus den vorhandenen Informationen ergibt, mit denen man diese Meinung dann untermauert und begründet.  "Ich sehe das so, weil X und Y". Das IST eine sachlich geführte Diskussion. Und so handelte ich. Also verstehe ich einfach dein Problem nicht. 

Du unterstellst mir hier die ganze Zeit, dass ich meine persönliche Meinung sage, willst mir einen Strick draus drehen, obwohl ich das nie geleugnet und verneint habe. Im Gegenteil.  Ich bin nicht beleidigt, es nervt mich grad einfach nur, dass du partout nicht verstehen willst, dass Objektivität und persönliche Meinung einander nicht ausschließen. Wichtig ist, dass man seine Meinung auch untermauern und argumentieren kann. Und das tat ich. Und wenn ich D aufgrund von A, B und C nicht so stehen lassen kann, weil ich es nunmal anders sehe, dann ist das halt so. Aber komplett ausblenden tu ich hier gar nichts. 


Wenn du das nicht annimmst, dann ist das verdammt nochmal nicht mein, sondern dein f****** Problem. 

JETZT bin ich unsachlich geworden.  Ich hoffe, du erkennst den Unterschied. 

Meine Güte...das kann doch nicht so schwer sein. So anstrengend ist sonst nur spiritogre.  Nicht falsch verstehen. Ich nehme es grundsätzlich locker, aber das nervt mich hier grad wirklich. 



TobiWan82 schrieb:


> OK, jetzt wird es echt trollig von mir.


Ich hab den Eindruck, dass es das schon vorher wurde.


----------



## Wamboland (6. März 2019)

Bonkic schrieb:


> vielleicht interessiert ja jemanden, was eigentlich der schöpfer sagt:



Sehr aufschlussreich und durchdachter als ich es vermutet hätte. 

Wie gesagt - rein von der PR alles richtig gemacht. Ohne die Aufmerksamkeit der "DAS MUSS VERBOTEN WERDEN" Fraktion wäre das Spiel keinem aufgefallen - nun wird es vermutlich besser laufen als ohne den Aufschrei. 

Ich hoffe ja das es irgendwann auch mal einige der guten Adult Games auf Steam schaffen. Spiele wie Depraved Awakening, Good Girl Gone Bad, Acting Lessons, Offcuts usw....  die erste Version von Being A DIK war auch schon echt gut.


----------



## Cobar (6. März 2019)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Du unterstellst mir hier die ganze Zeit, dass ich meine persönliche Meinung sage, willst mir einen Strick draus drehen, obwohl ich das nie geleugnet und verneint habe. Im Gegenteil.  Ich bin nicht beleidigt, es nervt mich grad einfach nur, dass du partout nicht verstehen willst, dass Objektivität und persönliche Meinung einander nicht ausschließen. Wichtig ist, dass man seine Meinung auch untermauern und argumentieren kann. Und das tat ich. Und wenn ich D aufgrund von A, B und C nicht so stehen lassen kann, weil ich es nunmal anders sehe, dann ist das halt so. Aber komplett ausblenden tu ich hier gar nichts.



Genau das machst du aber...
"RD ist total krank und verkehrt, weil... ähm... weil es krank ist!"

Merkst du, was du machst?
Du gibst deine eigene Meinung ab und versuchst sie mit deiner eigenen Meinung zu bestätigen.
Hier nochmal von mir: So funktioniert das nicht.


----------



## RedDragon20 (6. März 2019)

Cobar schrieb:


> Genau das machst du aber...
> "RD ist total krank und verkehrt, weil... ähm... weil es krank ist!"
> 
> Merkst du, was du machst?
> ...


Hättest du meine vorherigen Posts gelesen, wüsstest du, warum ich RD verkehrt finde und kritisiere. Ob du mit meiner Begründung einverstanden bist oder nicht, ist völlig egal und interessiert mich, ehrlich gesagt, auch überhaupt nicht. Aber ich habe gesagt, warum und wieso. Mehrmals sogar, über den ganzen Thread verteilt. Noch weniger ist es mein Problem, wenn du meine Posts erst gar nicht gelesen hast (was ja durchaus sein kann). 

Hier nochmal von mir: Spar dir solche Schoten also. So funktioniert das nicht.


----------



## Cobar (6. März 2019)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Hättest du meine vorherigen Posts gelesen, wüsstest du, warum ich RD verkehrt finde und kritisiere. Ob du mit meiner Begründung einverstanden bist oder nicht, ist völlig egal und interessiert mich, ehrlich gesagt, auch überhaupt nicht. Aber ich habe gesagt, warum und wieso. Mehrmals sogar, über den ganzen Thread verteilt. Noch weniger ist es mein Problem, wenn du meine Posts erst gar nicht gelesen hast (was ja durchaus sein kann).
> 
> Hier nochmal von mir: Spar dir solche Schoten also. So funktioniert das nicht.



Ich habe deine Posts sehr wohl gelesen, dabei war mir aber so, dass du so oft deine Ansichten geändert hast, dass ich wohl irgendwann nicht mehr nachgekommen bin, sie alle zu verfolgen.
Wie ich auch vorher schon gesagt hatte, scheinst du nur deswegen zu diekutieren, weil du deine Meinung als die einzig richtige ansiehst (ja, ich weiß... nein, "auch andere Meinungen sind dir genehm", es wirkt aber nicht so).
Ob ich mit deiner Meinung einverstanden bin scheint jedoch nicht so egal zu sein, dass du doch wieder darauf antwortest, von daher kann ich diesen Satz wohl auch überlesen, denn er führt sich selbst ad absurdum.


----------



## RedDragon20 (6. März 2019)

Cobar schrieb:


> Ich habe deine Posts sehr wohl gelesen, dabei war mir aber so, dass du so oft deine Ansichten geändert hast, dass ich wohl irgendwann nicht mehr nachgekommen bin, sie alle zu verfolgen.
> Wie ich auch vorher schon gesagt hatte, scheinst du nur deswegen zu diekutieren, weil du deine Meinung als die einzig richtige ansiehst (ja, ich weiß... nein, "auch andere Meinungen sind dir genehm", es wirkt aber nicht so).
> Ob ich mit deiner Meinung einverstanden bin scheint jedoch nicht so egal zu sein, dass du doch wieder darauf antwortest, von daher kann ich diesen Satz wohl auch überlesen, denn er führt sich selbst ad absurdum.



Ich habe meine Ansichten nicht geändert. Mit keiner Silbe. Mir scheint eher, dass du meine Posts teilweise völlig fehlinterpretierst oder einfach nicht aufmerksam genug liest. Aber auch dann läge das Problem eher bei dir, nicht bei mir. Ich behaupte von mir, mich größtenteils durchaus verständlich auszudrücken. 

Ich lasse jedem seine Meinung. Ich akzeptiere sie. Heißt aber nicht, dass ich manches kommentarlos oder unkritisiert stehen lassen muss. Und jetzt mal ehrlich... wenn ich meine Meinung nicht als richtig ansehen würde, würde ich meinen Standpunkt doch nicht vertreten.  Daher versteh ich dein Problem einfach nicht. Wenn ich die Meinung anderer nicht teile, dann - und das ist korrekt - habe ich für mich persönlich entschieden, sie als nicht richtig anzusehen. Das heißt doch aber noch lange nicht, dass meine Meinung allgemeingültig ist. Diesen Anspruch habe ich nie geltend machen wollen und mit keiner Silbe auch nur ansatzweise angedeutet. Lediglich vertrete ich konsequent meine Überzeugung. Gerade was dieses Thema hier angeht. Das ist ein Unterschied. Und deswegen kann ich euer Problem dies bezüglich einfach nicht verstehen. Abgesehen davon, dass ihr mir genau das zum Strick machen wollt, was ihr selbst genauso macht. 

Bei anderen Themen bin ich da doch deutlich offener und der letzte, der sich da nicht überzeugen lässt.

Allerdings geht mir das jetzt hier viel zu weit vom Thema ab. Wenn du weiter diskutieren willst (gilt auch für TobiWan82), dann bitte per PM.


----------



## MichaelG (6. März 2019)

Auch wenn es eine Visual Novel ist: Das Spiel ist und bleibt für mich indiskutabel. Aber wer will. So habe ich jetzt 2 Spiele die ich mir nie im Leben kaufen oder schenken lassen würde (Hatred und Rape Day). Unter keinen Umständen. Würde wenn das in meinen Account auftauchen würde Steam sogar bitten, daß die das bei mir rausnehmen.

Ich habe eine gewisse Toleranzgrenze. Aber die beiden Spiele überschreiten diese in großem Stil.


----------



## Wamboland (6. März 2019)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Auch wenn es eine Visual Novel ist: Das Spiel ist und bleibt für mich indiskutabel. Aber wer will. So habe ich jetzt 2 Spiele die ich mir nie im Leben kaufen oder schenken lassen würde (Hatred und Rape Day). Unter keinen Umständen. Würde wenn das in meinen Account auftauchen würde Steam sogar bitten, daß die das bei mir rausnehmen.
> 
> Ich habe eine gewisse Toleranzgrenze. Aber die beiden Spiele überschreiten diese in großem Stil.



Ist ja auch vollkommen in Ordnung, würde ich genau so machen. Aber diese Spiele sind ja auch nicht für uns gemacht. Bibis Ferien auf dem Bauernhof würde ich auch nicht spielen und Steam um eine Löschung bitten. Viel zu krank der Scheiß


----------



## ICamus (6. März 2019)

Steams Block funktioniert mal wieder richtig toll. Bevor sich jemand deswegen einscheißt, es ist das Unterforum zu Rape Day.

https://steamcommunity.com/app/985210/discussions/


----------



## Spiritogre (6. März 2019)

ICamus schrieb:


> Steams Block funktioniert mal wieder richtig toll. Bevor sich jemand deswegen einscheißt, es ist das Unterforum zu Rape Day.
> 
> https://steamcommunity.com/app/985210/discussions/



Die Foren sollten ja auch überall zugänglich sein, überraschend eigentlich, dass es die überhaupt noch gibt, nachdem das Spiel jetzt doch komplett aus Steam entfernt wurde, nachdem soviele Leute bestimmter Gesinnungen nach Zensur und Verbot schrien.


----------



## ICamus (6. März 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Die Foren sollten ja auch überall zugänglich sein, überraschend eigentlich, dass es die überhaupt noch gibt, nachdem das Spiel jetzt doch komplett aus Steam entfernt wurde, nachdem soviele Leute bestimmter Gesinnungen nach Zensur und Verbot schrien.



Die bisherigen Käufer behalten das Spiel auch, wenn ich das richtig verstehe.


----------



## Spiritogre (6. März 2019)

ICamus schrieb:


> Die bisherigen Käufer behalten das Spiel auch, wenn ich das richtig verstehe.



Man konnte es doch noch gar nicht kaufen bzw. auch noch nicht vorbestellen, wenn ich nicht irre, das Spiel sollte ja erst später erscheinen.


----------



## Shadow_Man (7. März 2019)

Hier ein Artikel zur Rechtslage: https://www.wbs-law.de/internetrech...spiel-auf-steam-wie-ist-die-rechtslage-79768/


----------



## Spiritogre (7. März 2019)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Hier ein Artikel zur Rechtslage: https://www.wbs-law.de/internetrech...spiel-auf-steam-wie-ist-die-rechtslage-79768/



Kurz überflogen, das Fazit ist sehr spekulativ. Vor allem scheinen die nicht mal zu wissen, dass es so was wie Beschlagnahmung gibt und weisen zwar auf Indizierung hin aber praktisch in einem Atemzug mit Haftstrafen. Das ist alles ein wenig konfus geschrieben.


----------



## Bonkic (7. März 2019)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Hier ein Artikel zur Rechtslage: https://www.wbs-law.de/internetrech...spiel-auf-steam-wie-ist-die-rechtslage-79768/



na ja, das enthält jetzt nicht gerade bahnbrechende erkenntnisse. dass rape day strafrechtlich relevant sein könnte, hat vermutlich schon jeder von uns geahnt.
die usk-18-einstufung von der angeblich einige medien berichten, ist btw mit absoluter sicherheit quatsch.


----------



## TobiWan82 (7. März 2019)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Du unterstellst mir hier die ganze Zeit, dass ich meine persönliche Meinung sage, willst mir einen Strick draus drehen, obwohl ich das nie geleugnet und verneint habe. Im Gegenteil. Ich bin nicht beleidigt, es nervt mich grad einfach nur, dass du partout nicht verstehen willst, dass Objektivität und persönliche Meinung einander nicht ausschließen. Wichtig ist, dass man seine Meinung auch untermauern und argumentieren kann. Und das tat ich. Und wenn ich D aufgrund von A, B und C nicht so stehen lassen kann, weil ich es nunmal anders sehe, dann ist das halt so. Aber komplett ausblenden tu ich hier gar nichts.


Sorry, aber deine sachlichen Argumente mit denen du deine eigene Meinung untermauerst war nie was anderes als deine eigene Meinung, nur in anderer Schreibweise. 
Sachlich ist : Interaktivität hat verschiedene Level, wie man an den existierenden Beispielen x und y sehen kann. Eigene Meinung ->Kann ich daher annehmen, dass dies zu einer anderen kognitiven Verarbeitung führt? 
Sachlich ist: These A ist nicht allgemeingültig, da es Ausreißer B gibt und man davon ausgehen kann, dass es nicht der einzige ist. Eigene Meinung->Ist es dann noch sinnvoll diese Klassifizierung aufrecht zu erhalten?
Unsachlich ist: Das Thema des Spiels ist gesellschaftlich ein großes Tabu, die Allgemeinheit findet die Idee dahinter abstoßend und ich sehe das auch so. Eigene Meinung->Das Spiel ist widerlich und sollte gar nicht erst erscheinen!

Ich hoffe du siehst den Unterschied.




> Wenn du das nicht annimmst, dann ist das verdammt nochmal nicht mein, sondern dein f****** Problem.
> 
> JETZT bin ich unsachlich geworden.  Ich hoffe, du erkennst den Unterschied.


Du bist nicht unsachlich geworden, sondern vulgär und/oder beleidigend. Wow bist du ein harter Internetkrieger. Wenn man schon einen auf Klugscheißer machen will, sollte man der Sprache mächtig sein und den Unterschied erkennen.


----------



## nuuub (7. März 2019)

Mische mich jetzt auch mal ein ^^

Kann hier beide Seiten verstehen. 

Persönlich? 

Ein ekelhaftes Spiel, widerlich, ekelhaft, zum kotzen, gehört verboten, die Entwickler sind nicht ganz dicht, genau wie jeder der das Spiel spielt oder spielen will. 

Das sind aber nur meine Gefühle, und diese zählen nun mal nicht.

Was zählt ist die Realität,

es sind immer noch Pixel, keinem Lebewesen wird Leid zugefügt. Auch wenn die Grafik irgendwann mal Filmreif sein sollte, es sind immer noch Computer-Spiele.

So leid es mir tut, und ich schwierigkeiten habe es in die Tastatur zu tippen, verbieten sollte man das Spiel nicht. 

Mit Verboten sollte man sehr vorsichtig sein, egal um welche Verbote es sich handelt, man läuft Gefahr gefallen daran zu finden. Ein Verbot hier, ein Verbot dort, und die Freiheit wird immer weiter eingeschränkt. 



> Auch wenn es eine Visual Novel ist: Das Spiel ist und bleibt für mich indiskutabel. Aber wer will. So habe ich jetzt 2 Spiele die ich mir nie im Leben kaufen oder schenken lassen würde (Hatred und Rape Day). Unter keinen Umständen. Würde wenn das in meinen Account auftauchen würde Steam sogar bitten, daß die das bei mir rausnehmen.
> 
> Ich habe eine gewisse Toleranzgrenze. Aber die beiden Spiele überschreiten diese in großem Stil.



Kann mich anschließen. 

Ich habe aber auch noch nie GTA gespielt. Finde keinen gefallen daran Autos zu klauen, oder Banken zu überfallen, auch wenn es nur ein Spiel ist.

In Fallout 3 gibt es zb die Möglichkeit Megaton in die Luft zu jagen, das habe ich noch nie gemacht. Auch wenn ich F3 ein paar mal durchgespielt habe, konnte ich es nicht übers Herz bringen, bin wohl zu weich für so was. ^^

Von daher, wer es spielen will, soll es spielen. 
Um solche Menschen würde ich aber trotzdem einen bogen machen, den wer gefallen an so einem Spiel findet, hat definitiv einen an der Klatsche.


----------



## McDrake (7. März 2019)

nuuub schrieb:


> Ich habe aber auch noch nie GTA gespielt. Finde keinen gefallen daran Autos zu klauen, oder Banken zu überfallen, auch wenn es nur ein Spiel ist.
> 
> In Fallout 3 gibt es zb die Möglichkeit Megaton in die Luft zu jagen, das habe ich noch nie gemacht. Auch wenn ich F3 ein paar mal durchgespielt habe, konnte ich es nicht übers Herz bringen, bin wohl zu weich für so was. ^^
> .


So ein ähnlicher Spieler bin ich auch.
Ok, ein GTA hab ich schon gespielt, versuche im Strassenverkehr aber alles Mögliche um "korrekt" zu fahre. Jede Mission mit möglichst wenig Kollateralschaden zu machen.
Beim zweiten Durchgang eines Rollenspiels nehm ich mir jedesmal vor böse zu sein... habs in 4 oder 5 Versuchen noch nicht mal beim ME geschafft. Da kann ich nicht anders...


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (7. März 2019)

*Rape Day: Vergewaltigungsspiel sorgt auf Steam für Entsetzen*

Ich habe den Thread nun länger verfolgt und fand das Thema insofern interessant, als dass ich mich einmal mehr mit meinen eigenen Moralvorstellungen beschäftigt habe, wenn es um virtuelle Gewalt geht. 

In Spielen, die mir die Freiheit lassen, wähle ich stets den vermeintlich guten Weg und selbst beim Wiederspielen kann ich nicht komplett böse agieren. 

Aktuelles Beispiel Dragon Age:
Meine Urteile als Inquisitor waren stets von Gnade oder anderen Lösungen als der Todesstrafe geprägt. 
In Trespasser habe ich beschlossen, meinem zukünftigen Gegenspieler einen anderen Weg aufzuzeigen, statt ihn zu jagen und zu töten. 
Den größenwahnsinnigen Verräter im Winterpalast habe ich festnehmen lassen, statt ihn sofort hinzurichten. 
Und im zweiten Teil habe ich Bertrand und Anders verschont und Fenris davon abgehalten, einen letzten Racheakt an seiner Familie zu begehen. Stattdessen ließ ich ihn Gnade walten. 
Aber dennoch willigte ich ein, dass er einen recht wehrlosen Mann tötete, der elfische Kinder missbraucht hatte und auch eine Sera durfte einen Adeligen erschlagen, während mein Inquisitor daneben stand. 

Mein Arthur Morgan wählte stets den ehrenhaften Weg, wenn es die Story zuließ, aber gleichzeitig tötete ich mit ihm zahlreiche virtuelle Menschen...zugegebenermaßen eröffneten einige von ihnen als Erstes das Feuer, aber um bestimmte Camps hätte ich durchaus einen Bogen machen können. 

Und in AC Odyssey ist meine Kassandra selten auf Konfrontation aus und teilweise war mir ihre Bereitschaft, als Söldnerin im Auftrag anderer zu töten, zuwider, aber ich hatte selten während des Geschehens Bauchschmerzen, wenn ich wieder eine Gruppe von Soldaten der ein oder anderen Fraktion getötet hatte. 

Warum also ist das virtuelle Töten von Menschen so sehr Teil des Entertainments geworden, aber ein Spiel wie RD löst eine solche Kontroverse und Ablehnung aus? Auch bei mir. 

Ich weiß es nicht; ist das eine einfach selbstverständlicher, als das andere?
Gesellschaftliche, moralische Normung?

Ich hätte wohl ohne die Artikel auf diversen Seiten nichts von RD mitbekommen.
Und Steam muss schauen, wie es zukünftig mit seinen eigenen Ansprüchen und der Realität umgeht.


----------



## Spassbremse (7. März 2019)

Ich denke, es besteht schon zwischen "Tötung" und "Vergewaltigung" ein moralischer Unterschied.

Eine Tötung kann ja gerechtfertigt sein, insbesondere dann, wenn der Gegner selbst bewaffnet ist und eine Bedrohung darstellt. Kombattant-> legitimes Ziel. 
Wobei ich z. B. selbst in der Splinter-Cell-Reihe Feinde beim Schleichen immer non-lethal ausgeschaltet habe, da mir das ansonsten zu sehr wie heimtückischer Mord vorgekommen wäre - geschossen habe ich nur dann, wenn ich aufgeflogen bin.

Bei "Hitman" dagegen habe ich immer sehr ambivalente Gefühle. Ich beschränke mich zwar darauf, ausschließlich die Zielperson(en) zu eliminieren; trotzdem ist das eindeutig Mord in meinen Augen (selbst wenn die dargestellten Mistkerle ihr Schicksal durchaus verdienen), da diese Typen üblicherweise unbewaffnet (sie haben dafür ihre Bodyguards) und vollkommen arglos sind. 

Bei einem Spiel wie "Rape Day" stellt sich Frage m. E. gar nicht, inwieweit sich das überhaupt moralisch vertreten lässt. Eine Vergewaltigung ist ja weniger sexuelle Erfüllung als vielmehr eine brutale (und perverse) Machtdemonstration dem Opfer gegenüber;  es gibt in meinen Augen für sowas keinerlei Rechtfertigung. 

Zusammengefasst:

Bekämpfung von bewaffneten Zielen, selbst wenn es sich um Kindersoldaten handeln sollten: moralisch einwandfrei.

Heimtückische Eliminierung  von gefährlichen Zielpersonen, die zum Zeitpunkt des Ausschaltens keine direkte Bedrohung darstellen: fragwürdig, aber in einem engen Rahmen vertretbar. 

Mord aus niederen  Beweggründen, Vergewaltigung, extra-qualvolles Vorgehen: indiskutabel, vollkommen unmoralisch, auf's Schärfste abzulehnen.


----------



## Spiritogre (7. März 2019)

Aber geht es bei Spielen nicht generell darum Machtfantasien auszuleben, in die Rolle einer Figur zu schlüpfen, die übermenschlich ist und für die normale Regeln einschließlich des sozialen Zusammenlebens nicht gelten? 
Dienen Spiele nicht, wie Filme und Bücher auch, der Realitätsflucht? Hier kann der Konsument, der gedanklich in die Rolle des Protagonisten schlüpft mal so richtig die Sau rauslassen und Dinge tun, die er im realen Leben nie machen würde. 

Die Frage ist jetzt ja eher, dient das dem Stress- und Agressionsabbau oder führt dies zu Abstumpfung und Gleichgültigkeit? Ersteres würde positive Effekte für die Umwelt bewirken, das zweite negative. Gibt es beides, je nach Individuum und Veranlagung?


Persönlich ist es mir in Spielen z.B. ziemlich egal wen ich da Abmurkse, es sind für mich alles virtuelle Figuren und nur weil sie irgendetwas oder irgendwen repräsentieren sollen werden sie nicht wirklicher. Oben gab es das Beispiel mit Fallout 3 und der Atombombe. Das erste was ich gemacht habe als ich an die Stelle kam war zu speichern und die Bombe zu zünden, einfach um zu sehen, was passiert. Danach habe ich neu geladen und die Siedlung stehen gelassen und so weitergespielt. Bin ich jetzt moralisch verdorben? Ich denke nicht, denn ich kann klar zwischen Fiktion und Realität unterscheiden. Und ein getöteter NPC ist beim nächsten Neustart des Spiels wieder da, er existiert nicht. Für mich sind Spiele da um zu experimentieren, Dinge auszuprobieren, unabhängig jeglicher Moral, was in ihrer virtuellen Welt möglich ist und was nicht. 

Denn ein echter Mord bleibt ein echter Mord, ein Filmbösewicht stirbt bei jedem Abspielen des Filmes erneut während es dem Schauspieler im realen Leben bestens geht.


----------



## RedDragon20 (7. März 2019)

TobiWan82 schrieb:


> Sorry, aber deine sachlichen Argumente mit denen du deine eigene Meinung untermauerst war nie was anderes als deine eigene Meinung, nur in anderer Schreibweise.
> Sachlich ist : Interaktivität hat verschiedene Level, wie man an den existierenden Beispielen x und y sehen kann. Eigene Meinung ->Kann ich daher annehmen, dass dies zu einer anderen kognitiven Verarbeitung führt?
> Sachlich ist: These A ist nicht allgemeingültig, da es Ausreißer B gibt und man davon ausgehen kann, dass es nicht der einzige ist. Eigene Meinung->Ist es dann noch sinnvoll diese Klassifizierung aufrecht zu erhalten?
> Unsachlich ist: Das Thema des Spiels ist gesellschaftlich ein großes Tabu, die Allgemeinheit findet die Idee dahinter abstoßend und ich sehe das auch so. Eigene Meinung->Das Spiel ist widerlich und sollte gar nicht erst erscheinen!
> ...



Zum einen...Dass das Thema des Spiels ein gesellschaftliches Tabu...oder besser, ein gesellschaftliches Reizthema ist. Das ist ein Fakt und einfach eine nüchterne Feststellung. Gesellschaftlich gesehen ist Vergewaltigung nun mal, ebenso wie Mord oder Kindesmissbrauch, ein Tabu. Ich weiß nicht, was an dieser simplen Feststellung subjektiv ist, zumal man die ja wohl auch empirisch nachweisen kann. Man kann diese Aussage ruhig anwzeifeln. Das ändert aber nichts an der Richtigkeit dieser Feststellung. Warum und wieso, das steht auf einem anderen Blatt und lediglich darüber kann man diskutieren, nicht aber über den Fakt an sich. Denn der ist gegeben und nachweisbar. 

Das Thema des Spiels widerspricht nicht nur dem allgemeinen gesellschaftlichen Konsens (nachweisbar), sondern geht auch nicht mit meinen ganz eigenen Moralvorstellungen einher (persönliche Meinung, korrekt). Begründet habe ich meine Meinung auch. Wenn du damit nicht einverstanden bist, dann ist das dein Bier und auch legitim.  Wir können auch weiterhin gern darüber diskutieren, auch wenn ich mich dabei vermutlich zum x-ten Mal wiederhole. Meine Meinung zum Thema ist gesagt. 

Aber offen gestanden hab ich den Eindruck, dass du hier schlicht die Legitimität meiner Meinung zu dem Thema anzweifelst, nur weil ich aus persönlicher Sicht schreibe (wie so ziemlich jeder andere hier auch). Und das wäre meiner Meinung nach schon eine ziemlich dreiste und überhebliche Nummer und weit entfernt der von dir so hochgelobten Objektivität ist. Abgesehen davon, dass dir zum Thema selbst die Argumente ausgegangen zu sein scheinen. Anders kann ich mir allerdings diesen völlig absurden Umschwung der Diskussion hin zum Vorwurf der Unsachlichkeit nicht erklären. 

Kleiner Fun Fact für dich: Ich hab nie den Anspruch geltend gemacht, meine Meinung sei allgemeingültig. Das hast du nur hinein interpretiert.


----------



## Wamboland (7. März 2019)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Ich denke, es besteht schon zwischen "Tötung" und "Vergewaltigung" ein moralischer Unterschied.
> 
> Eine Tötung kann ja gerechtfertigt sein, insbesondere dann, wenn der Gegner selbst bewaffnet ist und eine Bedrohung darstellt. Kombattant-> legitimes Ziel.
> Wobei ich z. B. selbst in der Splinter-Cell-Reihe Feinde beim Schleichen immer non-lethal ausgeschaltet habe, da mir das ansonsten zu sehr wie heimtückischer Mord vorgekommen wäre - geschossen habe ich nur dann, wenn ich aufgeflogen bin.
> ...



Das stimmt so auch, aber dennoch gibt es Spiele wie Prototype, GTA oder ähnliche in denen wir eben (auch) eine Power-Fantasie ausleben und dabei Menschen töten. Ich würde so ein Spiel wie RD nicht mit Hitman oder Splinter Cell vergleichen, einfach weil die nicht wirkliche eine Power-Fantasy bieten. Klar ist man schon hochspezialisiert, aber Gegner stellen eine Gefahr dar. Dem wird in RD (hab mich mit dem Spiel an sich nun nicht wirklich weiter auseinandergesetzt) vermutlich nicht so sein. Daher ist es eher mit Spielen wie oben Erwähnt oder auch auch Second Son (wobei da weiß ich nicht ob man Passanten verletzten kann) vergleichbar.

 Oder ein anderes Beispiel ... Krieg und vor allem Atom- oder Massenvernichtungswaffen in 4X Spielen. Ihn einem Spiel wie Stellaris kann ich sogar einen Planeten zerstören wenn es für meine Ziele von Vorteil ist. Dabei töte ich Milliarden von unschuldigen Wesen. Hier wird nur nichts gesagt weil diese Wesen nur ein Icon in meiner Planetenverwaltung sind. Würde es jedes Mal eine Cutscene geben in der ich sehe wie sie wie in einem Katastrophenfilm zu Tode kommen - es wäre anders.

Es geht auch weniger für mich darum ob das Spiel moralisch vertretbar ist, denn Moral ist eine recht persönliche Definition, sondern ob es Verboten gehört. Und da sage ich: nein.  Natürlich hat Steam das Hausrecht und kann den Verkauf auf seiner Plattform untersagen, aber für mich stellt sich dann auch die Frage ob eben andere Spiele, die wir persönlich als weniger schrecklich und abstoßend empfinden, nicht auch weg müssten. Denn was ist schlimmer? 10 Frauen vergewaltigen oder 100 Millionen töten? .... ich hoffe es ist klar worauf ich hinaus will.


Edit:


Spiritogre schrieb:


> Aber geht es bei Spielen nicht generell darum Machtfantasien auszuleben, in die Rolle einer Figur zu schlüpfen, die übermenschlich ist und für die normale Regeln einschließlich des sozialen Zusammenlebens nicht gelten?
> Dienen Spiele nicht, wie Filme und Bücher auch, der Realitätsflucht? Hier kann der Konsument, der gedanklich in die Rolle des Protagonisten schlüpft mal so richtig die Sau rauslassen und Dinge tun, die er im realen Leben nie machen würde.
> 
> 
> ...



Sehe ich ähnlich. Ich lege mir meist vor dem Spielen eine Art Agenda zurecht und (versuche) die auch Konsequent umzusetzen. Also in Spielen wie Mass Effect oder Witcher 3. Beim MMO SWTOR hab ich z.b. einen Sith Agenten gespielt und dieser war absolut egoistisch. Er hat immer so entschieden das es ihm einen Vorteil brachte, ungeachtet der Konsequenzen für andere. 

Ich kann aber auch einfach Spaß an Zerstörung haben ohne ein schlechtes Gewissen. Ich kann mich erfreuen wenn Gegner oder was auch immer grafisch imposant auseinander platzt. Für mich persönlich hat virtuelles "Leben" (unsere KIs sind noch nicht so weit. Sobald ich diese Diskussion mit einem NPC führen kann reden wir nochmal ^^) keinerlei Bedeutung - AUSSER ich gestehe sie ihm im Kontext des Spiel zu. Ich habe schon wegen Pixeln geweint (sogar in einem dieser bösen Adult Games!!) und ihren Verlust "betrauert". Gute Spiele schaffen es auch Pixeln eine Bedeutung für uns zu geben. Dennoch könnte ich im nächsten *Spiel *mit einer Kettensäge durch ein Kaufhaus laufen und hätte damit kein Problem.


----------



## RedDragon20 (7. März 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Aber geht es bei Spielen nicht generell darum Machtfantasien auszuleben, in die Rolle einer Figur zu schlüpfen, die übermenschlich ist und für die normale Regeln einschließlich des sozialen Zusammenlebens nicht gelten?
> Dienen Spiele nicht, wie Filme und Bücher auch, der Realitätsflucht? Hier kann der Konsument, der gedanklich in die Rolle des Protagonisten schlüpft mal so richtig die Sau rauslassen und Dinge tun, die er im realen Leben nie machen würde.
> 
> Die Frage ist jetzt ja eher, dient das dem Stress- und Agressionsabbau oder führt dies zu Abstumpfung und Gleichgültigkeit? Ersteres würde positive Effekte für die Umwelt bewirken, das zweite negative. Gibt es beides, je nach Individuum und Veranlagung?
> ...




Das ist  eine extrem interessante Frage und eine super Diskussionsgrundlage.  Und auch völlig korrekt. Teilweise lässt sich das ganze aber so einfach nicht beantworten. Jedenfalls nicht pauschal. 

Man spielt oft Figuren, die es im realen Leben so nicht geben würde oder die im realen Leben sicherlich schneller im Knast landen würden, als sie gucken können. Viele nehmen ja auch einfach mal den "bösen" Weg, weil es interessant ist, in die Rolle des Arschlochs zu schlüpfen (siehe Atombombe in Fallout 3). Kann man super bei Spielen erkennen, die verschiedene Entscheidungsmöglichkeiten bieten. So, wie man in Spielen handelt, kann man in der Realität nicht handeln und das ist das interessante daran. 

Spiele dienen auch in erster Linie der Unterhaltung und in der "Flucht vor dem Alltag". Aber hier liegt ja der Knackpunkt. Es geht hier ja nicht um den Unterschied zwischen Realität und Fiktion. Sondern um die Fragen: Wo zieht man die Grenzen? Was ist noch Unterhaltung und "Spaß"? 

Ich hab erst vorhin in The Witcher 3 einen NPC an Dörfler ausgeliefert, obwohl mir klar war, dass die mit dem nichts nettes vorhaben. In der Realität würde ich sowas nie machen, aber ich empfand die Entscheidung - bedenkt man den Kontext der Welt aus The Witcher und zu dem, was vorher passiert ist - als durchaus richtig, wenn auch nicht schön (manchmal entscheidet man zwangsläufig nur zwischen "Scheiße" und "Scheiße"). So wirklich Spaß hat mir das nicht gemacht und ich hab durchaus mal überlegt und reflektiert, warum ich mich so entschieden habe. 

Tatsächlich bin ich auch durchaus ein Freund von dem Gedanken, dass Spiele durchaus einen Ausgleich bieten, in Form von Stress- und Aggressionsabbau. Möglicherweise können Spiele wie Rape Day tatsächlich dazu führen, dass sich Menschen, mit entsprechenden Neigungen, darauf fokussieren, um ihren Neigungen einen Ausgleich zu bieten, sodass niemand zu schaden kommt. Aber auf der anderen Seite ist es eben so, dass Spiele bei manchen Menschen Aggressionen oder eben auch Neigungen fördern können, die dann in die Realität übertragen werden. Das eine schließt das andere nicht aus, weil ja jeder Mensch unterschiedlich auf Reize reagiert. Gilt übrigens auch für moralische Entscheidungen in Spielen, wie z.B. The Witcher 3. Auf die Entscheidungen in dem Spiel reagiert jeder anders und entscheidet sich dann auch entsprechend. Deswegen gibt es ja auch z.B. das Jugendschutzgesetz, weil Jugendliche in der Regel deutlich empfindsamer auf Reize ihrer Umgebung reagieren als Erwachsene, wobei es natürlich auch auf die Art der Reize ankommt. Aber das ist nun wieder ein anderes Thema und nur eine Randnotiz.  

Für mich persönlich ist Rade Day, gelinde ausgedrückt,  weit entfernt von Unterhaltung und vor allem Spaß. Du siehst das ganze lockerer. Ist ja auch erstmal grundsätzlich legitim und das haben wir ja schon zu genüge dargelegt, warum und wieso wir so und so denken. 

Deswegen ist ja auch so schwer, bei dem Thema hier einen Konsens zu finden, auch wenn Vergewaltigung an sich ein gesellschaftliches Tabu und Reizthema ist. Wir sind uns zwar vermutlich so ziemlich alle einig, dass es so ein Spiel nicht "braucht". Aber wo man nun explizit die Grenzen zieht, ist schon eine andere Frage. Die Grenzen des für sich selbst zumutbaren muss jeder für sich selbst finden.  Aber genau deswegen wird hier ja auch diskutiert.

Nur muss man auch den gesellschaftlichen Konsens bedenken, wie ich vor einigen Threadseiten schonmal angesprochen habe. Und auf dieser Ebene erweist Rape Day der Branche eher einen Bärendienst.


----------



## nuuub (7. März 2019)

> (selbst wenn die dargestellten Mistkerle ihr Schicksal durchaus verdienen)



Dachte dass man in Hitman ein Profikiller ist, der einfach nur Aufträge erfüllt und auch Unschuldige töten muss? Steckt da mehr dahinter?

Deswegen habe ich das Spiel ebenfalls immer ignoriert und noch nie gespielt. 



> Bekämpfung von bewaffneten Zielen, selbst wenn es sich um Kindersoldaten handeln sollten: moralisch einwandfrei.
> 
> Heimtückische Eliminierung von gefährlichen Zielpersonen, die zum Zeitpunkt des Ausschaltens keine direkte Bedrohung darstellen: *fragwürdig, aber in einem engen Rahmen vertretbar.*
> 
> Mord aus niederen Beweggründen, Vergewaltigung, extra-qualvolles Vorgehen: indiskutabel, vollkommen unmoralisch, auf's Schärfste abzulehnen.



Da bin ich dabei.



> Das erste was ich gemacht habe als ich an die Stelle kam war zu speichern und die Bombe zu zünden, einfach um zu sehen, was passiert.



Habe es mir mal auf Youtube angeschaut ^^

Aber an sich gebe ich dir recht, die NPC´s existieren nicht wirklich, das sollte jedem klar sein, einmal das Spiel neu starten und alle sind wieder da.



> Hier kann der Konsument, der gedanklich in die Rolle des Protagonisten schlüpft mal so richtig die Sau rauslassen und Dinge tun, die er im realen Leben nie machen würde.



Richtig. Dennoch.

Ist wohl eine Sache des Charakters, der eine oder andere findet einfach keinen gefallen daran, "die Sau raus zu lassen", auch in der Virtuellen Welt.

Wie gesagt, jemanden der "RapeDay" spielt, und ihm dieses Spiel gefällt, könnte ich nicht "normal" anschauen. Man muss schon ein paar Tassen zu wenig im Schrank haben, um so ein Spiel zu genießen. Auch wenn es nur ein Spiel ist.


----------



## McDrake (7. März 2019)

nuuub schrieb:


> Dachte dass man in Hitman ein Profikiller ist, der einfach nur Aufträge erfüllt und auch Unschuldige töten muss? Steckt da mehr dahinter?
> .


Ich glaub, das wichtige hier ist, dass man unschuldige töten KANN, wens mir recht ist.
Aber Angebe ohne Gewähr


----------



## LOX-TT (7. März 2019)

Bei Spielen wo man zwischen gut und böse wählen kann schlage beim 1. Durchgang eigentlich immer den guten oder Mittelweg ein, fast nie den bösen.


----------



## TobiWan82 (7. März 2019)

Sag mal liest du eigentlich auch manchmal was du dir da zusammen schreibst? Macht ehrlich gesagt nicht den Eindruck.



RedDragon20 schrieb:


> ...Man kann diese Aussage ruhig anwzeifeln. Das ändert aber nichts an der Richtigkeit dieser Feststellung...



Oder fehlt dir jegliche Fähigkeit zur Selbstreflexion?


> Aber offen gestanden hab ich den Eindruck, dass du hier schlicht die Legitimität meiner Meinung zu dem Thema anzweifelst, nur weil ich aus persönlicher Sicht schreibe (wie so ziemlich jeder andere hier auch). Und das wäre meiner Meinung nach schon eine ziemlich dreiste und überhebliche Nummer und weit entfernt der von dir so hochgelobten Objektivität ist.
> 
> Kleiner Fun Fact für dich: Ich hab nie den Anspruch geltend gemacht, meine Meinung sei allgemeingültig. Das hast du nur hinein interpretiert.


Du bist doch auf meinen Post angesprungen, du wirfst ganz schnell Behauptungen in den Raum, wer was denkt und auch du bist es der mal ganz am Anfang ein zwei Argumente hatte und, obwohl es von mehreren hier schon gut argumentiert widerlegt wurde, hälst du an diesen Fest um deine Meinung als die richtige darzustellen, ohne neue Informationen dabei zu berücksichtigen. Klar sagst du nie "Meine ist richtig und eure ist falsch!" wäre ja auch schön blöd. Da du aber wirklich jedes mal mit deinen an einer Hand abzählbaren  "Fakten" kommst, die Nachweisbar eben nicht allgemeingültig sind, sobald jemand was anderes sagt und die ja du von Verleumdung bis Beleidigung alle Register ziehst, spricht da ne ganz andere Sprache. 

Mir ist diese gefühlsbetonte Diskussionsbasis deinerseits mittlerweile zu blöd um an der Stelle weiter zu machen. Denn in jedem zweiten Post von dir irgendwelchen "Ich armes Opfer fühle mich angegriffen" Stuss zu lesen gefolgt von Eigeninterpretationen meiner Meinung ist eigentlich nur nervig. Vor Allem hat das hier schon alles nichts mehr mit dem Thema zu tun. Ich versuche noch ein letztes Mal das Gespräch wieder in vernünftige Bahnen zu lenken, aber lass deinen "Du willst damit mir Unterstellen *hier Sülze einfügen*" Blödsinn. Ich kenne dich nicht und daher habe ich nichts davon dir was zu unterstellen. Ich versuche nur Impulse für anderen Denkrichtungen zu geben, was du aber anscheinend immer als Angriff auf dich wahrnehmen willst. 

So zurück zum Thema:


> Spiele dienen auch in erster Linie der Unterhaltung und in der "Flucht vor dem Alltag". Aber hier liegt ja der Knackpunkt. Es geht hier ja nicht um den Unterschied zwischen Realität und Fiktion. Ich erst vorhin in The Witcher 3 einen NPC an Dörfler ausgeliefert, obwohl mir klar war, dass die mit dem nichts nettes vorhaben. In der Realität würde ich sowas nie machen, aber ich empfand die Entscheidung - bedenkt man den Kontext der Welt aus The Witcher - als durchaus richtig, wenn auch nicht schön (manchmal entscheidet man zwangsläufig nur zwischen "Scheiße" und "Scheiße").


Dennoch versuchst du beim Witcher eine höhere moralische Position einzunehmen, zu der du im echten Leben anscheinend nicht bereit bist. Nachvollziehbar, denn in einem Spiel zu entscheiden, dass etwas situativ Richtig ist, ist eine andere Hausnummer als im echten Leben. Ergo entscheidest du dich dort bewusst oder unbewusst für eine Machtrolle, denn du entscheidest über Leben und Sterben, mit dem Wissen im Vorfeld was höchstwahrscheinlich passieren wird. Gerade das ist ja ein interessanter Fall, denn du bestimmst aktiv den Tod eines NPCs (zumeist auch nicht gerade auf schnelle Art), ohne in einer Situation zu sein, in der dein Leib- oder Leben bedroht wird. Letztlich ist es nur ein ausleben deines Gerechtigkeitssinns, frei von realen Konsequenzen. Moralisch sicherlich weniger Fragwürdig als RD, aber nichts desto trotz ein unnötiger virtueller Gewaltakt zu deiner Unterhaltung. Ist es wirklich ausreichend zu sagen, weil ich den einen moralisch eher vertreten kann ist dieser erlaubt. Der andere aber widerspricht meiner und der Moralvorstellung der Meisten und dadurch ist es sinnvoll ihn zu verbieten.


----------



## Spiritogre (7. März 2019)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Ich hab erst vorhin in The Witcher 3 einen NPC an Dörfler ausgeliefert, obwohl mir klar war, dass die mit dem nichts nettes vorhaben. In der Realität würde ich sowas nie machen, aber ich empfand die Entscheidung - bedenkt man den Kontext der Welt aus The Witcher und zu dem, was vorher passiert ist - als durchaus richtig, wenn auch nicht schön (manchmal entscheidet man zwangsläufig nur zwischen "Scheiße" und "Scheiße"). So wirklich Spaß hat mir das nicht gemacht und ich hab durchaus mal überlegt und reflektiert, warum ich mich so entschieden habe.


Diese Entscheidungen gibt es in Witcher ja häufig, zum Beispiel schon ganz am Anfang den Brandstifter, der die Zwergen-Schmiede abgefackelt hat. Da war ich auch drastisch am überlegen, was mache ich jetzt? Ungeschoren davonkommen lassen ist doof aber ihn den Dörflern übergeben bedeutet er wird aufgeknöpft, was irgendwie auch keine tolle Option ist.



> Tatsächlich bin ich auch durchaus ein Freund von dem Gedanken, dass Spiele durchaus einen Ausgleich bieten, in Form von Stress- und Aggressionsabbau. Möglicherweise können Spiele wie Rape Day tatsächlich dazu führen, dass sich Menschen, mit entsprechenden Neigungen, darauf fokussieren, um ihren Neigungen einen Ausgleich zu bieten, sodass niemand zu schaden kommt. Aber auf der anderen Seite ist es eben so, dass Spiele bei manchen Menschen Aggressionen oder eben auch Neigungen fördern können, die dann in die Realität übertragen werden. Das eine schließt das andere nicht aus, weil ja jeder Mensch unterschiedlich auf Reize reagiert.



Da kann man jetzt auf eigentliche sämtliche seriösen Studien verweisen, die solche Themen bei Filmen als auch Spielen untersucht haben. Der Tenor ist doch einhellig, dass ein normaler Mensch nicht gewalttätiger wird. Man könnte sogar hinzuziehen, dass seit dem Durchbruch der Videospiele die Jugendgewalt in den USA extrem zurückgegangen ist, die Kids zocken lieber als sich auf der Straße in echt zu kloppen. 

Natürlich besteht weiterhin die Möglichkeit, siehe diverse Amokläufer, dass Spiele als Ausgleich bei psychisch labilen Personen irgendwann nicht mehr ausreichen. Aber das ist eben nicht die Schuld der Spiele, hier versagt vielmehr eher die Gesellschaft an sich, weil das Umfeld der Person die möglichen Warnsignale vielleicht nicht wahrgenommen hat.


----------



## RedDragon20 (7. März 2019)

TobiWan82 schrieb:


> Sag mal liest du eigentlich auch manchmal was du dir da zusammen schreibst? Macht ehrlich gesagt nicht den Eindruck.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wenn dir meine gefühlsbetonte Diskussionsbasis zu blöd ist, warum diskutierst du dann noch weiter und gehst auf meinen nächsten Post ein?  Du merkst gar nicht, dass du selbst nicht mehr als ich bringst und rein gar nichts anders als ich machst und dich damit selbst ins Aus beförderst. Aber immer schön die "Du bist doof"-Keule schwingen (um es mal plakativ auszudrücken). 

Ich hab auch gar nicht mehr die Muse, mit dir darüber zu diskutieren. Auf diesen Mumpitz geh ich gar nicht erst weiter ein, du ach so sachlicher Typ.  



> Vor Allem hat das hier schon alles nichts mehr mit dem Thema zu tun.


Das sagte ich schon einige Posts vorher, aber auch du hast, genauso wie ich, immer weiter gemacht.  Also schieb das jetzt nicht nur in meine Richtung.


----------



## RedDragon20 (7. März 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Diese Entscheidungen gibt es in Witcher ja häufig, zum Beispiel schon ganz am Anfang den Brandstifter, der die Zwergen-Schmiede abgefackelt hat. Da war ich auch drastisch am überlegen, was mache ich jetzt? Ungeschoren davonkommen lassen ist doof aber ihn den Dörflern übergeben bedeutet er wird aufgeknöpft, was irgendwie auch keine tolle Option ist.


The Witcher ist ja eben deswegen ein gutes Beispiel, eben weil es da kein "gut" und "böse" zur Wahl gibt. The Witcher stellt einen häufiger vor die Wahl zwischen "Scheiße" und "Scheiße", als viele andere Spiele. Wo man z.B. in Mass Effect oft einfach nur seinen Renegade-Wert erhöhen will, nur ums mal auszuprobieren, macht man sich in The Witcher (3) schon deutlich mehr Gedanken darum, wie man entscheidet und warum. In Mass Effect war es dann doch schon deutlich offensichtlicher, was nun gut und was schlecht ist, während The Witcher einen förmlich dazu zwingt, nachzudenken. Zumal die Konsequenzen aus den Entscheidungen ja oft auch nicht absehbar sind. Zumindest wenn man sich darauf einlässt. 

Nur mal so aus Interesse: Wie hast du dich denn bei der Stelle entschieden und warum? 




Spiritogre schrieb:


> Da kann man jetzt auf eigentliche sämtliche seriösen Studien verweisen, die solche Themen bei Filmen als auch Spielen untersucht haben. Der Tenor ist doch einhellig, dass ein normaler Mensch nicht gewalttätiger wird. Man könnte sogar hinzuziehen, dass seit dem Durchbruch der Videospiele die Jugendgewalt in den USA extrem zurückgegangen ist, die Kids zocken lieber als sich auf der Straße in echt zu kloppen.
> 
> Natürlich besteht weiterhin die Möglichkeit, siehe diverse Amokläufer, dass Spiele als Ausgleich bei psychisch labilen Personen irgendwann nicht mehr ausreichen. *Aber das ist eben nicht die Schuld der Spiele*, hier versagt vielmehr eher die Gesellschaft an sich, weil das Umfeld der Person die möglichen Warnsignale vielleicht nicht wahrgenommen hat.


Die Schuld wollt ich hier auch gar nicht dem Spiel zuschieben. Aber Spiele mit diversen Inhalten können zumindest ein verstärkender Faktor sein. Auf die ein oder andere Weise. Die Ursachen liegen da natürlich sehr viel tiefer und woanders, korrekt. 

Nur ist in The Witcher, nebenbei bemerkt und um mal wieder zum eigentlichen Thema zurück zukommen, kaum einer wirklich unschuldig. Da hat so ziemlich jeder Dreck am Stecken. Ich will jetzt mal behaupten, dass es da einem möglicherweise auch "einfacher" fällt, einen NPC in den Tod zu schicken. Man weiß in der Regel, was die alle verbrochen haben, wenn man mit denen spricht. Es gibt nur wenige NPCs im Spiel, die wirklich rechtschaffend sind und unschuldig. Und die hab ich als Spieler auch immer möglichst 'beschützt'. 

Nur ist es bei Rape Day eben anders und neben dem Umstand, dass die Gewalt dort meiner Meinung nach dem Selbstzweck dient und ohne die das Spiel nicht funktionieren würde, spielt der Umstand noch rein, dass die Opfer da alle wehrlos und unschuldig zu sein scheinen. Wenn man mal nach dem Grundsatz der Unschuldsvermutung geht. Das ist dann für mich widerum eine Grenze, die ich nicht überschreiten will. Und selbst wenn es keine unschuldigen wären, würde ich keinem eine derartige Demütigung und Entwürdigung in Form von Vergewaltigung aussetzen. 

Wäre sowas in einem Spiel möglich, zu wählen, ich würde es sicher mal ausprobieren, um zu sehen, was danach passiert. Das muss ich ganz einfach mal zugeben. Aber ich bin mir sicher, dass ich mich da keinesfalls unterhalten fühlen würde und so nie wieder wählen würde.


----------



## Spassbremse (7. März 2019)

nuuub schrieb:


> Dachte dass man in Hitman ein Profikiller ist, der einfach nur Aufträge erfüllt und auch Unschuldige töten muss? Steckt da mehr dahinter?
> 
> Deswegen habe ich das Spiel ebenfalls immer ignoriert und noch nie gespielt.



Zunächst einmal ist Hitman sehr stark überzeichnet und geprägt von äusserst schwarzem Humor. Die Zielpersonen, die der Hitman aber ausschalten soll, sind in den meisten Fällen immer zutiefst bösartige, degenerierte Schurken, sowas wie Drogenbarone, Serienkiller, Warlords, Terroristen oder auch gelegentlich perverse "Celebrities", die meinen, sogar mit Mord und Vergewaltigung aufgrund ihres Status durchkommen zu können. 
Es gibt aber auch ein paar Ausnahmen, mit denen man eher Mitleid haben dürfte.


----------



## nuuub (7. März 2019)

> Die Zielpersonen, die der Hitman aber ausschalten soll, sind in den meisten Fällen immer zutiefst bösartige, degenerierte Schurken, sowas wie Drogenbarone, Serienkiller, Warlords, Terroristen oder auch gelegentlich perverse "Celebrities", die meinen, sogar mit Mord und Vergewaltigung aufgrund ihres Status durchkommen zu können.



Alles klar, Danke. 

Vielleicht sollte ich dem Spiel dann doch mal eine Chance geben. Allerdings ist die fehlende Zeit das Problem. :/



> Es gibt aber auch ein paar Ausnahmen, mit denen man eher Mitleid haben dürfte.



Kann man solche Aufträge dann auch mal ablehnen? Oder kommt man mit der Hauptstory, falls es da so was gibt, nicht mehr weiter?


----------



## Frullo (7. März 2019)

Zum Unterthema, in die Rolle des Bösewichtes zu schlüpfen:

Auch ich werde in der Regel wenn ich die Möglichkeit habe, den "guten" Weg wählen - aber in gewissen Spielen macht es sogar Sinn, den "bösen" Weg zu wählen.

Zu den Zeiten, als ich SWTOR gespielt habe, habe ich Charaktere auf beiden Seiten, also sowohl bei der Republik als auch bei den Sith erstellt. Tatsächlich hatte man auf beiden Seiten die Möglichkeit, einen "guten" oder einen "bösen" Weg zu wählen. Aber für mich machte - zumindest anfänglich - ein "guter" Sith wenig Sinn. Also war mein erster Sith durch und durch böse, folterte Gefangene und verpasste seiner späteren Gefährtin (welche zu Anfangs seine Sklavin war ) Elektroschocks. Ich muss zugeben, den bösen Sith zu spielen hat mir doch tatsächlich mehr Spass gemacht, als all die "guten" Varianten die das Spiel erlaubte... Ich hatte also kein Problem damit, Charaktere zu foltern und auch kein Problem damit, Sklaven mies zu behandeln. Aber ich glaube nicht, dass ich - hätte das Spiel die Möglichkeit geboten - einen NPC vergewaltigt hätte...


----------



## TobiWan82 (7. März 2019)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Wenn dir meine gefühlsbetonte Diskussionsbasis zu blöd ist, warum diskutierst du dann noch weiter und gehst auf meinen nächsten Post ein?  Ich hab auch gar nicht mehr die Muse, mit dir darüber zu diskutieren. Auf diesen Mumpitz geh ich gar nicht erst weiter ein, du ach so sachlicher Typ.  Du merkst gar nicht, dass du selbst nicht mehr als ich bringst und rein gar nichts anders als ich machst. Aber immer schön die "Du bist doof"-Keule schwingen (um es mal plakativ auszudrücken).
> 
> 
> Das sagte ich schon einige Posts vorher, aber auch du hast, genauso wie ich, immer weiter gemacht.  Also schieb das jetzt nicht nur in meine Richtung.


Soviel zu den Versuch da mal wieder Sinn rein zu bekommen. Captain Opferrolle,  der doch ach so sachlich ist, ich böser Troll merke es nur nicht, schafft es in zwei Sätzen 3 mal zu beleidigen und das eigentliche Thema komplett auszuklammern. Aber hey, glaub mal weiter daran das du hier nicht fragwürdig argumentierst und nicht den ersten Stein geworfen hast. 

Kommt da noch was zum Thema, oder willst du nur weiter rumpupsen wie gemein ich zu dir war/bin, ansonsten still ruht der See? 

Bevor es jetzt wieder heißt ich schweife ab, lies doch nochmal meinen vorherigen Post komplett und den Quote von dir hier drin und sag mir inwieweit wer vom Thema abschweift.


----------



## RedDragon20 (7. März 2019)

TobiWan82 schrieb:


> Soviel zu den Versuch da mal wieder Sinn rein zu bekommen. Captain Opferrolle,  der doch ach so sachlich ist, ich böser Troll merke es nur nicht, schafft es in zwei Sätzen 3 mal zu beleidigen und das eigentliche Thema komplett auszuklammern. Aber hey, glaub mal weiter daran das du hier nicht fragwürdig argumentierst und nicht den ersten Stein geworfen hast.
> 
> Kommt da noch was zum Thema, oder willst du nur weiter rumpupsen wie gemein ich zu dir war/bin, ansonsten still ruht der See?
> 
> Bevor es jetzt wieder heißt ich schweife ab, lies doch nochmal meinen vorherigen Post komplett und den Quote von dir hier drin und sag mir inwieweit wer vom Thema abschweift.



Mein ja nur.  Ich dachte, du stehst voll auf objektive Diskussionen. Dann geh doch mit gutem Beispiel voran.  War wohl nicht drin, hm? 

Nicht ich war es, der damit begann, die Diskussion auf "Du bist unsachlich und nicht objektiv" zu lenken. Ich ging darauf ein, ja. Aber weil es eben nicht stimmt. Unsachlich wurde ich erst später, weil du selbstgefälliger Bock mir ganz simpel auf die Nerven gehst und ich mir so einen Unfug nicht unterstellen lassen muss.  Jeder andere hier (einschließlich denen, mit denen ich mich dauernd in der Wolle habe) bietet mir eine bessere Grundlage für einen offensichtlich respektvolleren Umgang, als du es mir in dieser Diskussion je geboten hast. Wird wohl also weniger an mir, als vielmehr an dir liegen. 

Schönen Tag noch.


----------



## DeathMD (7. März 2019)

nuuub schrieb:


> Alles klar, Danke.
> 
> Vielleicht sollte ich dem Spiel dann doch mal eine Chance geben. Allerdings ist die fehlende Zeit das Problem. :/
> 
> Kann man solche Aufträge dann auch mal ablehnen? Oder kommt man mit der Hauptstory, falls es da so was gibt, nicht mehr weiter?




Wenn du Stealth-Spiele magst, würde ich es auf jeden Fall mal ausprobieren. Von Hitman und Hitman 2 gibt es auch ein Demolevel, welches du von Steam laden kannst um es mal auszuprobieren.
Die Aufträge kannst du nicht ablehnen, wegen dem Storyverlauf, es steht dir aber im Grunde frei, wie du die Aufträge erledigst. Die Level sind als Sandbox aufgebaut, du bewegst dich also frei darin und kannst selbst entscheiden (in einem gewissen Rahmen), wie du die Zielperson tötest. Du kannst dich bspw. verkleiden und ein Getränk oder Essen vergiften oder einen Gegenstand in der Umgebung manipulieren mit dem die Zielperson interagiert und es so wie eienen Unfall ausehen lassen. Wachen etc. musst du auch nicht töten, du kannst sie auch nur bewusstlos machen und sie anschließend in einem Schrank oder so verstecken. Das Spiel belohnt dich auch dafür, wenn du unauffälligere und kreative Wege findest und eben so wenig Unschuldige wie möglich tötest.


----------



## TobiWan82 (7. März 2019)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Mein ja nur.  Ich dachte, du stehst voll auf objektive Diskussionen. Dann geh doch mit gutem Beispiel voran.  War wohl nicht drin, hm?


Ne, nicht mit einem der andere beleidigt aber gleichzeitig ein 32-er Deck Opferkarten mit nimmt. Da macht das keinen Sinn.



> Nicht ich war es, der damit begann, die Diskussion auf "Du bist unsachlich und nicht objektiv" zu lenken. Ich ging darauf ein, ja. Aber weil es eben nicht stimmt. Unsachlich wurde ich erst später, weil du selbstgefälliger Bock mir ganz simpel auf die Nerven gehst und ich mir so einen Unfug nicht unterstellen lassen muss.


Stimmt, nur ich muss mir von dir Unterstellungen gefallen lassen, im übrigen lange bevor das Thema Objektivität auf kam. Dann ist es Ok.  Dachte das man mit dem Hinweis, dass eine Diskussion in der Form "Du willst damit sagen das ich blub" und  "du unterstellst mir bla" eben nicht sehr sachlich ist, aber hey. wenn man sich nicht mehr zu helfen weiß, dann denkt man sich halt was aus, was der andere wirklich damit sagen will. 



> Schönen Tag noch.


Guten Tag Sir. Ich sagte guten Tag! 
...Bin gespannt ob deine 4. Verabschiedung mal ernst ist, oder du gleich wieder um die Ecke gedackelt kommst. :-*


----------



## RedDragon20 (7. März 2019)

TobiWan82 schrieb:


> Stimmt, nur ich muss mir von dir Unterstellungen gefallen lassen, im übrigen lange bevor das Thema Objektivität auf kam.


Ich konnte dazu zwar nichts finden, aber wenn, war es war wohl verdient. 

Witzig, dass du deine eigenen Fehler offensichtlich nicht zu erkennen scheinst und dich mit deinen letzten Posts selbst schön gemütlich in die Opferrolle drückst.  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TobiWan82 (7. März 2019)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Ich konnte dazu zwar nichts finden, aber wenn, war es war wohl verdient.
> 
> Witzig, dass du deine eigenen Fehler offensichtlich nicht zu erkennen scheinst und dich mit deinen letzten Posts selbst schön gemütlich in die Opferrolle drückst.
> 
> ...



Also war auch der vierte Versuch gescheitert. 
Willst du so zwanghaft im Recht bleiben, dass du dich mit deinem "Jetzt reicht es, ich gehe!" in Endlosschleife immer mehr zum Horst machst?
Ich kann dich da ja verstehen. Einerseits gibt der Klügere nach, aber andererseits habe ich ja mit deinen zarten Gefühlen gespielt du wunderbare Schneeflocke und das kannst du natürlich nicht auf dir sitzen lassen. 

Also hau rein (bis nacher?) die fünfte von dir? Oder jetzt doch lieber den Mantel des Schweigens darüber legen?


----------



## RedDragon20 (7. März 2019)

TobiWan82 schrieb:


> Ich kann dich da ja verstehen. Einerseits gibt der Klügere nach, aber andererseits habe ich ja mit deinen zarten Gefühlen gespielt du wunderbare Schneeflocke und das kannst du natürlich nicht auf dir sitzen lassen.



Sagte der, der sich durch ein simples "was ist dein f***** Problem?" beleidigt fühlte... 

Du machst dich zwar selbst ziemlich lächerlich, aber hey... da ich gerade Urlaub habe, hab ich jede Menge Zeit und wir können das Ganze gern weiter führen.  Fängt langsam an, Spaß zu machen und witzig zu werden.


----------



## TobiWan82 (7. März 2019)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Sagte der, der sich durch ein simples "was ist dein f***** Problem?" beleidigt fühlte...



Ich sagte nicht ich bin beleidigt, sondern das so etwas beleidigend ist. Wollen wir schon wieder von vorne Anfangen und du erklärst mir wieder was ich denke?


----------



## Cobar (7. März 2019)

Ich denke mal, der Thread kann geschlossen werden.
Wir sind inzwischen vollkommen im Kindergarten angekommen.


----------



## TobiWan82 (7. März 2019)

Ja, bitte. Wir zwei machen das hier nur zu einer Kleinkindershow und keiner will nachgeben.


----------



## RedDragon20 (7. März 2019)

TobiWan82 schrieb:


> Ich sagte nicht ich bin beleidigt, sondern das so etwas beleidigend ist. Wollen wir schon wieder von vorne Anfangen und du erklärst mir wieder was ich denke?


Ist das allgemeingültig oder nur deine persönliche Meinung? Kannst du das nachweisen und mit Fakten belegen?  Sonst wäre das doch höchst unsachlich, so eine Behauptung.

Die schlichte Feststellung, dass so etwas beleidigend ist, impliziert in dem Kontext ja zumindest, dass du dich beleidigt fühlst.  Andernfalls wäre das doch keine Erwähnung wert gewesen, meinst du nicht?



TobiWan82 schrieb:


> Ja, bitte. Wir zwei machen das hier nur zu einer Kleinkindershow und keiner will nachgeben.


Korrekt. Allerdings, um dem ganzen Mal etwas Wind aus den Segeln zu nehmen, kann ich durchaus sagen, dass du vorher immer gute Argumente gebracht hast, die ich durchaus nachvollziehen kann. Manchen Dingen kann ich halt nur nicht zustimmen. Das ist alles.


----------



## TobiWan82 (7. März 2019)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Ist das allgemeingültig oder nur deine persönliche Meinung? Kannst du das nachweisen und mit Fakten belegen?  Sonst wäre das doch höchst unsachlich, so eine Behauptung.
> 
> Die schlichte Feststellung, dass so etwas beleidigend ist, impliziert in dem Kontext ja zumindest, dass du dich beleidigt fühlst.  Andernfalls wäre das doch keine Erwähnung wert gewesen, meinst du nicht?



Achso, na dann ist RD ja gar nicht schlimm. Eine Vergewaltigung ist ja nur was schlimmes wenn es mir passiert, oder ich betroffen bin. Das allgemein bekannt ist das gewisse Wörter immer einen beleidigenden Kontext haben und das man das ruhig anmerken kann das deine, nenne ich es mal blumige Sprache, hier nicht hingehört. Oder würdest du die Wörter zum Beispiel bei einem Vorstellungsgespräch oder beim täglichen Einkauf verwenden? Also, wie kommst du auf den Trichter, das sie an einen anderen öffentlichen Ort in der "Diskussion" mit Fremden angebrachter sind? Ich übersetze mal in RedDragon20 ->  "Du willst sagen ich mag Vergewaltigungen und will RD spielen und irgendwas wegen Wörtern und Orten".


----------



## RedDragon20 (7. März 2019)

TobiWan82 schrieb:


> Achso, na dann ist RD ja gar nicht schlimm. Eine Vergewaltigung ist ja nur was schlimmes wenn es mir passiert, oder ich betroffen bin.


Der Vergleich hinkt gewaltig, da sexueller Missbrauch ja wohl ganz klar ein völlig anderes Level als eine vermeintlich beleidigende Äußerung ist.  Jetzt machst du dich aber nun wirklich fürchterlich lächerlich.



TobiWan82 schrieb:


> Das allgemein bekannt ist das gewisse Wörter immer einen beleidigenden Kontext haben und das man das ruhig anmerken kann das deine, nenne ich es mal blumige Sprache, hier nicht hingehört. Oder würdest du die Wörter zum Beispiel bei einem Vorstellungsgespräch oder beim täglichen Einkauf verwenden?


Würde ich nicht, aber wir sind hier ja auch nicht bei nem Vorstellungsgespräch oder beim Einkaufen. Die Frau, die mir an der Fleischtheke das Fleisch austeilt, kann mir im Zweifelsfall jedoch auf die Bratwurst spucken. Du nicht. 

Ich bin lang genug in diesem Forum unterwegs und poste auch oft genug, dass die meisten hier eigentlich wissen sollten, dass ich grundsätzlich jedem respektvoll gegenüber trete.  Und immer bemüht bin, sachlich zu bleiben und nicht beleidigend zu werden. Das haut natürlich nicht immer hin, was ich durchaus eingestehe, aber mit dem Problem bin ich ja offensichtlich nicht allein. Und wenn ich mal persönlich werde, hat das schon Gründe. 

Aber da du mir selbst die ganze Zeit keinerlei Grundlage für einen respektvollen Umgang bietest, ganz im Gegenteil, sehe ich keinen Grund, dir mit mehr Anstand und Respekt zu begegnen, als du in meinen Augen verdienst.  Ganz einfach. 

Meine Aussage mag derb und unangebracht gewesen sein, aber beleidigend? Nö. Die einzige Beleidigung, die ich dir an die Birne geworfen habe, war "selbstgefälliger Bock". Und selbst das ist harmlos...was aber widerum komischerweise keine Erwähnung deinerseits wert war.

Dennoch war auch "selbstgefälliger Bock" unangebracht und damit wollte ich dich bewusst beleidigen, wofür ich mich an der Stelle dann doch mal entschuldigen möchte.


----------



## TobiWan82 (7. März 2019)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Nicht merken wenn es sarkastisch wird. Dann selbstgefälliges blabla, was für ein tolles Forenmitglied ich bin, fast schon elitär. Dann etwas zurückrudern, doch noch mal treten und schnell jegliche Schuld von mir abweisen.



Jipp, rede dir das nur weiter ein.


----------



## Monco (7. März 2019)

Bemerkenswert ist, das Valve die Nicht-Veröffentlichung im Kern damit begründet, dass das Produkt "unerwartete Kosten und Risiken" darstellen könne. Ein paar klare Worte und etwas mehr Rückgrat hätten an dieser Stelle m.E. gut getan. Dass die Veröffentlichung solcher Titel auch einen großen Imageschaden bedeuten kann, kapiert Valve wohl gerade erst langsam. Aber Respekt für den tiefen Griff in die Kiste des PR-Sprechs im letzten Absatz der Erklärung.


----------



## RedDragon20 (7. März 2019)

TobiWan82 schrieb:


> Jipp, rede dir das nur weiter ein.


Mach ich.  

Fühl dich aber ruhig weiter beleidigt. Das ist ja schon überdeutlich. Aber mein Problem ist das nicht. Ich hab eingesehen, dass ich mit der (tatsächlichen) Beleidigung über die Strenge geschlagen habe und der Rest liegt halt bei dir. Soll mich nicht mehr interessieren. 

Btw...dein Sarkasmus ist mir schon aufgefallen, aber war einfach völlig unpassend und völlig daneben.  Wenn du schon wirksam sarkastisch sein willst, dann versuch's mal, ohne irgendwelche hanebüchen Vergleiche in den Raum zu werfen. Passender wäre in dem Fall hier sowas wie  "Dann werfen wir uns eben alle mal solche Sprüche vor den Kopf. Ist ja gar nicht beleidigend und völlig okay." Nur mal so als Tipp für die Zukunft.


----------



## schokoeis (7. März 2019)

Und weiter gehts.


----------



## TobiWan82 (7. März 2019)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Mach ich.


Mach mal alte Forenelite


> Fühl dich aber ruhig weiter beleidigt. Das ist ja schon überdeutlich. Aber mein Problem ist das nicht. Ich hab eingesehen, dass ich mit der (tatsächlichen) Beleidigung über die Strenge geschlagen habe und der Rest liegt halt bei dir.


Junge, wie oft denn noch. Hör auf meine Meinung interpretieren zu wollen. Du könntest kaum mehr daneben liegen. Wenn ich so beleidigt wäre wie du meinst, warum antworte ich dir denn dann sachlich und informativ in einem anderen Thread? Ich bin ein wenig genervt, ja ohne frage, aber dennoch grinse ich bei jedem deiner Posts hier, weil du nicht siehst wie du dich eigentlich nur um dich selbst drehst und krampfhaft Dinge nicht im Raum stehen lassen kannst. 



> Soll mich nicht mehr interessieren.


Ist oft so bei Schneeflocken Internetkrieger. Brauchst dir kein Kopf machen. 



> Btw...dein Sarkasmus ist mir schon aufgefallen, aber war einfach völlig unpassend und völlig daneben.


Btw, ist so was absolut subjektiv und du wirst verstehen das deine Meinung dazu mir herzlich egal ist, aber empörte Rechtschaffenheit ist halt auch ein bisschen dein Ding.


----------



## RedDragon20 (7. März 2019)

TobiWan82 schrieb:


> Btw, ist so was absolut subjektiv und du wirst verstehen das deine Meinung dazu mir herzlich egal ist, aber empörte Rechtschaffenheit ist halt auch ein bisschen dein Ding.


Dafür, dass dir meine Meinung egal ist, gehst du ja doch selbst immer wieder drauf ein und echauffierst du dich hier deswegen.  So ganz uninteressant scheine ich dir ja am Ende doch nicht zu sein.


----------



## Frullo (7. März 2019)

Hier noch die Stellungnahme von Valve:

*Rape Day will not ship on Steam*
_
Over the past week you may have heard about a game called 'Rape Day' coming soon to Steam. Today we've decided not to distribute this game on Steam. Given our previous communication around Who Gets To Be On The Steam Store?, we think this decision warrants further explanation.

Much of our policy around what we distribute is, and must be, reactionary—we simply have to wait and see what comes to us via Steam Direct. We then have to make a judgement call about any risk it puts to Valve, our developer partners, or our customers. After significant fact-finding and discussion, we think 'Rape Day' poses unknown costs and risks and therefore won't be on Steam.
We respect developers’ desire to express themselves, and the purpose of Steam is to help developers find an audience, but this developer has chosen content matter and a way of representing it that makes it very difficult for us to help them do that._

Persönlich finde ich, dass Valve hier einen durchaus diplomatischen Weg gefunden hat, sich "aus der Affäre zu ziehen".


----------



## Felix Schuetz (7. März 2019)

Frullo schrieb:


> Hier noch die Stellungnahme von Valve:
> 
> *Rape Day will not ship on Steam*
> _
> ...


Scroll doch mal in dieser News ganz nach oben.


----------



## LOX-TT (7. März 2019)

Cobar schrieb:


> Ich denke mal, der Thread kann geschlossen werden.
> Wir sind inzwischen vollkommen im Kindergarten angekommen.



Der Bitte komme ich doch sehr gerne nach, alles sinnvolle zu dem Machwerk wurde eh längst gesagt.


----------



## Felix Schuetz (7. März 2019)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Dafür, dass dir meine Meinung egal ist, gehst du ja doch selbst immer wieder drauf ein und echauffierst du dich hier deswegen.  So ganz uninteressant scheine ich dir ja am Ende doch nicht zu sein.


Gehe nur ungern dazwischen, aber so langsam artet es aus. Wenn ihr euch zanken wollt, tut das doch bitte per PN.


----------



## Felix Schuetz (7. März 2019)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Der Bitte komme ich doch sehr gerne nach, alles sinnvolle zu dem Machwerk wurde eh längst gesagt.


Thema bleibt offen, sofern die Diskussion nicht wieder ausartet.


----------



## Frullo (7. März 2019)

Persönlich finde ich diese Diskussion eine der... zumindest interessantesten, die ich je im PCG-Forum miterleben durfte. Es wäre wirklich schade, wenn diese nun unterbunden werden müsste. Zweifelsohne verursacht dieses Thema bei den meisten Gesprächsteilnehmern eine starke emotionale Resonanz. Trotzdem, oder genau deswegen, sollte sich jeder die Mühe mache, die eigenen Aussagen kritisch zu hinterfragen, bevor man auf "antworten" klickt. 

OnTopic:

Meines Erachtens hat Valve/Steam im Interesse alle Beteiligten so gut reagiert, wie sie konnten: Schlussendlich handelt es sich hier um ein Unternehmen und nicht um "die Speerspitze der freien Meinungsäusserung". Ihre Beweggründe müssen, trotz aller Liebe zum "anything goes", in erster Linie ökonomischer Natur sein. Und das durch die Veröffentlichung eines solchen Spieles durchaus einiges an finanziellen Risiken auf sie zukommen würde, steht für mich ausser Frage.

Wenn ich einen Vergleich einwerfen darf: Für mich war diese ganze Geschichte so, als ob plötzlich Toys'r'us (RIP) plötzlich eine "ab 18"-Abteilung eröffnet hätte, in der dann z.B. SM-Spielzeug verkauft worden wäre (ist ja schliesslich auch "Spielzeug"...). In einem solchen Fall wären wohl viele Eltern die jeweils mit ihren Kindern zu Toys'r'us gingen auf die Barrikaden gegangen, dass da plötzlich "ganz hinten in der Ecke" noch eine ab-18-Abteilung steht, bei der man - selbst wenn man keinen Zutritt hat - sieht, dass da beispielsweise auch noch Peitschen verkauft werden...


----------



## TobiWan82 (7. März 2019)

Ne, lasst ruhig offen. Ich halte mich jetzt zurück.


----------



## RedDragon20 (7. März 2019)

Dito.


----------



## Spassbremse (7. März 2019)

DeathMD schrieb:


> Wenn du Stealth-Spiele magst, würde ich es auf jeden Fall mal ausprobieren. Von Hitman und Hitman 2 gibt es auch ein Demolevel, welches du von Steam laden kannst um es mal auszuprobieren.
> Die Aufträge kannst du nicht ablehnen, wegen dem Storyverlauf, es steht dir aber im Grunde frei, wie du die Aufträge erledigst. Die Level sind als Sandbox aufgebaut, du bewegst dich also frei darin und kannst selbst entscheiden (in einem gewissen Rahmen), wie du die Zielperson tötest. Du kannst dich bspw. verkleiden und ein Getränk oder Essen vergiften oder einen Gegenstand in der Umgebung manipulieren mit dem die Zielperson interagiert und es so wie eienen Unfall ausehen lassen. Wachen etc. musst du auch nicht töten, du kannst sie auch nur bewusstlos machen und sie anschließend in einem Schrank oder so verstecken. Das Spiel belohnt dich auch dafür, wenn du unauffälligere und kreative Wege findest und eben so wenig Unschuldige wie möglich tötest.



Ich möchte noch ergänzen, am reizvollsten spielt sich m. E. das Spiel, wenn man die begehrte und durchaus schwierig zu erreichende "Silent Assassin"-Bewertung anstrebt, sozusagen der Gold-Standard. Niemand bemerkt Dich, keine Kamera zeichnet Dich auf, es wird nie Alarm ausgelöst und das Opfer stirbt an einem seltsamen Unfalltod. Möglichkeiten gibt's in den großen Levels immer zu Hauf und sie fallen meistens sehr schwarzhumorig aus. Üblicherweise liefern NPCs in Gesprächen entscheidende Hinweise auf solche "Gelegenheiten", man mischt sich unauffällig unter die Leute und hört zu, was sie so erzählen. 
Verkleidungen sind so ziemlich DAS ikonische Gameplay-Element der Serie, da man nur in der richtigen Verkleidung den Zugang zu bestimmten Bereichen erhält (z. B. Koch->Küche, Bühnentechniker->backstage, usw.) 

Ich z. B. rüste meinen Agenten eigentlich immer nur mit Dietrich, Münzen (zur Ablenkung) und Gift- und Betäubungsspritzen aus, auf das reichhaltige Arsenal an Schusswaffen verzichte ich üblicherweise komplett.


----------



## schokoeis (7. März 2019)

FelixSchuetz schrieb:


> Thema bleibt offen, sofern die Diskussion nicht wieder ausartet.



Die  meisten Klicks kommen ja auch wegen den Kommentaren und nicht wegen dem Artikel


----------



## Ragonik (7. März 2019)

Bei den ganzen 16 Seiten die ich gelesen habe sind mir ein paar fragen aufgepoppt wo ich doch mal auch auf eure Meinungen gespannt bin.

Was passiert wenn was am Spiel geändert wird .

Scenario 1:

Der Hauptcharakter  ist nun Dunkelmagier   .... Die Frauen sind Succubus ... und Zombies können Zombies bleiben oder werden gegen irgendwelche anderen Dämonen oder Monster ausgetauscht . Und es spielt in einem Dämonenreich .

Würde sich da was ändern in eurer Sichtweise? .. bzw. wäre dann Die Präsents in den Medien auch so hoch oder würde man es links lassen weil es zu viel Fantasy ist als vorher .

Scenario 2:

Der Hauptcharakter ist ein der Held der versucht Die Frauen zu beschützen . Aber durch andere Gruppen von Überlebenden in der Zombie Apokalypse  muss er ansehen wie Gewalt/Vergewaltigung an den Frauen ausgeübt wird aber sie später befreien und rächen kann  . Ändert das irgendwas an der Sichtweise über ein Spiel dann .

Und mal eigen ganz andere Frage : Wurde das Spiel nur angekündigt ? War es schon zum Verkauf ? hat es Irgendjemand gekauft und tatsächlich gespielt ? oder Hat er Nur eine  Beschreibung hingelegt mit 3 Screenshots ?Gibt es  diese Spiel überhaupt fertig programmiert  ? Oder weil er wusste das es niemals erlaubt wird auf Steam, wurde es nicht wirklich fertiggestellt oder erstellt ? Wenn der irgendwann mal ein  normales Spiel rausbringt ist der Programmierer ja schon in aller munde wegen missglückten  Spiel . Ne bessere Werbung kann man nicht haben .Auch wenn es keine gute Werbung ist ... aber man kennt seinen Namen . 

bin mal auf eure Meinungen gespannt .


----------



## Spiritogre (7. März 2019)

Ragonik schrieb:


> Und mal eigen ganz andere Frage : Wurde das Spiel nur angekündigt ? War es schon zum Verkauf ? hat es Irgendjemand gekauft und tatsächlich gespielt ? oder Hat er Nur eine  Beschreibung hingelegt mit 3 Screenshots ?


Es gab nur eine Shopseite auf Steam mit Beschreibung und ein paar Screenshots, das Spiel selbst hat nie jemand in Händen gehabt. Da es ohnehin auch nur eine Visual Novel und kein richtiges Spiel ist, gibt es ja ohnehin nicht viel zu spielen, sondern es ist eben Text lesen und Standbilder anschauen und gelegentlich mal auswählen ob man a) oder b) machen will, die übliche Verzweigung bei solchen VNs halt. 

Meine Meinung zum Rest ist bekannt. Es ist ein fiktives Medium und ich bin gegen jedwede Zensur solcher Medien, egal was.


----------



## Ragonik (8. März 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Es gab nur eine Shopseite auf Steam mit Beschreibung und ein paar Screenshots, das Spiel selbst hat nie jemand in Händen gehabt. Da es ohnehin auch nur eine Visual Novel und kein richtiges Spiel ist, gibt es ja ohnehin nicht viel zu spielen, sondern es ist eben Text lesen und Standbilder anschauen und gelegentlich mal auswählen ob man a) oder b) machen will, die übliche Verzweigung bei solchen VNs halt.



Dankeschön aber ich wusste  schon was ein VN ist und ich habe einige Perlen davon gespielt  . Also ging es nie in den verkauf.


----------



## Spiritogre (8. März 2019)

Ragonik schrieb:


> Also ging es nie in den verkauf.


Nope, war nur eine Ankündigung.


----------



## Wamboland (8. März 2019)

Ragonik schrieb:


> Bei den ganzen 16 Seiten die ich gelesen habe sind mir ein paar fragen aufgepoppt wo ich doch mal auch auf eure Meinungen gespannt bin.
> 
> Was passiert wenn was am Spiel geändert wird .
> 
> ...



Durchaus interessante Überlegung. Scenario 2 wäre vermutlich durch gewunken worden. 

@ Steam Reaktion: Es ist ihr Recht sich so zu verhalten und die Begründung ist wischi-waschi genug um akzeptiert zu werden.

Dennoch bleibe ich bei meinen Kommentaren hier im Forum dabei und halte es für die falsche Entscheidung. Ja, es wäre ein Risiko gewesen, aber warum genau nun das Spiel schlimmer ist als ein Spiel in dem ich Millionen oder Milliarden an unschuldigen Wesen töten kann müssten sie mal erklären. Ich gehe dann mal ein bissel Stellaris zocken und vernichte ein paar Planeten. Diese widerlichen Säugetiere gehören vom Angesicht des Universums getilgt... ob es eine Mod gibt bei der ich meine Bodentruppen erst alle vergewaltigen lassen kann mir ihren großen Chitin-Schwängeln? .. Gleich mal schauen


----------



## Batze (8. März 2019)

Wieso regt sich eigentlich niemand über GTA auf? Das Spiel bietet alles was es nur an Negativen in der schönen heilen Welt so gibt, schlimmer geht es gar nicht mehr. Ich habe schon vor Jahren schon mal gefragt warum das Spiel nicht auf dem Index landet.
Schon komisch.


----------



## Batze (8. März 2019)

Batze schrieb:


> Wieso regt sich eigentlich niemand über GTA auf? Das Spiel bietet alles was es nur an Negativen in der schönen heilen Welt so gibt, schlimmer geht es gar nicht mehr. Ich habe schon vor Jahren schon mal gefragt warum das Spiel nicht auf dem Index landet.
> Schon komisch.



Ich zitiere mich mal selbst, weil ich es vergessen habe. 
Nicht falsch verstehen, Ein Spiel wo es um Vergewaltigung und eventuell noch schlimmeres geht hat in meinen Augen keine Berechtigung bei Steam oder irgendeiner anderen Plattform aufzutauchen.
Aber wo ziehen wir hier den Strich?
GTA ist in meinen Augen um einiges schlimmer, sehr viel schlimmer, da es übelste Kriminalität in allen Facetten gerade auch Gang Kriminalität in jede Richtung als versucht, in einem Game verharmlost und auch von allen Seiten der Gamer Industrie auch noch als Top bewertet wird. Wo ist da der Aufschrei?
Dieses Machwerk der schlimmsten Kriminalität ist Übelsten Heuchelei, wird so Hochgelobt das es einem schon übel wird bei den Kommentaren hier zu anderen Games wenn es eben um sogenannte Menschenrechte geht.
GTA ist ein Beispiel dafür wie unsere Gesellschaft und vor allem die Jugend funktioniert, und wie es auch real passiert. Yeah, geiles Spiel , so muss es sein. Brutal, Rücksichtslos und immer der stärkere sein, um es mal Harmlos zu sagen. Ätzend.

Ja, ich oute mich als GTA Anti Fan. Das Spiel ist schlimmer als eine Atom Bombe. Eine A - Bomb bringt mal ganz schnell ein paar mehrere tausend Menschen um, schlimm genug. GTA verseucht mal ganz schnell zig Millionen Weltweit und verharmlost die Kriminalität, seit mehreren Jahren. 
Halbwertzeit= Unendlich. Vor allem die der Jugend.


----------



## Frullo (8. März 2019)

Wamboland schrieb:


> @ Steam Reaktion: Es ist ihr Recht sich so zu verhalten und die Begründung ist wischi-waschi genug um akzeptiert zu werden.
> 
> Dennoch bleibe ich bei meinen Kommentaren hier im Forum dabei und halte es für die falsche Entscheidung. Ja, es wäre ein Risiko gewesen, aber warum genau nun das Spiel schlimmer ist als ein Spiel in dem ich Millionen oder Milliarden an unschuldigen Wesen töten kann müssten sie mal erklären.



Nein, müssen sie nicht. Warum nicht? Weil der mediale Backlash und der tobende Shitstorm Anzeichen genug dafür sind, dass die Veröffentlichung dieses Spieles ein nicht abschätzbares finanzielles Risiko bedeutet. Valve/Steam trifft hier keine moralische, sondern eine ökonomische Entscheidung aufgrund von Fakten: Weder bei GTA, noch bei COD, Far Cry und allen anderen Spielen bei denen (virtuelle) Gewalt ausgeübt wird gab es je eine derart heftige Reaktion (Warum ausgerechnet dieses Spiel solch eine Reaktion auslöst, darüber wurde schon lang und breit diskutiert). 

In diesem Sinne ist die Steam Reaktion nicht wischi-waschi sondern clever - wenn nicht sogar sehr ehrlich. Sie sagen: "Das könnte uns eine Menge Geld kosten! Wir könnten verklagt werden, und Klagen sind nicht billig, selbst wenn man sie gewinnt! Grosse Kunden könnten zur Konkurrenz laufen, weil sie nicht mit so einem Spiel assoziiert werden wollen. Kunden könnten aus Protest zur Konkurrenz laufen. Die Kosten/Nutzen-Rechnung geht einfach nicht auf."  

Und ganz ehrlich? Inzwischen gibt es bei dieser Geschichte - bis auf die paar Millionen "Grundsatz-Empörten" doch nur Gewinner:

- Valve ist fein raus, ohne eine moralische Entscheidung getroffen haben zu müssen.
- Der Entwickler von RD hat so viel Gratis-Werbung erhalten, dass sich sein Spiel wie warme Brötchen verkaufen wird, egal ob er es selbst auf einer eigenen Website vertreibt oder einen anderen Vertreiber findet.
- Wer also dieses Spiel tatsächlich spielen will, der wird es bestimmt demnächst irgendwo im Netz finden.
- Und diejenigen die nicht wollten, dass aus Steam ein "Toys'r'us mit Sado-Maso-Abteilung" wird, sind auch zufrieden.


----------



## LOX-TT (8. März 2019)

Batze schrieb:


> Ja, ich oute mich als GTA Anti Fan. *Das Spiel ist schlimmer als eine Atom Bombe.* Eine A - Bomb bringt mal ganz schnell ein paar mehrere tausend Menschen um, schlimm genug. *GTA verseucht mal ganz schnell zig Millionen Weltweit und verharmlost die Kriminalität, seit mehreren Jahren. *



Ist das dein Ernst? Falls ja fällt mir darauf nicht mal ne passende Antwort ein ...


----------



## devilsreject (8. März 2019)

Batze schrieb:


> GTA ist in meinen Augen um einiges schlimmer, sehr viel schlimmer, da es übelste Kriminalität in allen Facetten gerade auch Gang Kriminalität in jede Richtung als versucht, in einem Game verharmlost und auch von allen Seiten der Gamer Industrie auch noch als Top bewertet wird. Wo ist da der Aufschrei?



Trifft sich gut, ich spiele grad GTA 5 zwecks restlicher Erfolge nochmal. Nun GTA hat trotzallem einen ironischen leicht satirischen Touch. Zudem haben Aktionen auch immer Konsequenzen, so wird wenn man wahllos Zivilisten umnietet schnell die Polizei auf den Plan gerufen. Auch in den Missionen geht es ja letzlich darum Verbrecher und zwielichtige Personen auszuschalten. Keine Mission erfordert oder fördert das töten von unschuldigen Personen. Selbst nach Überfällen/Raub Missionen ist es Bestandteile eben auch der Polizei zu entkommen, weil der Coup eben ein Verbrechen war. 

Bei den Trevor Missionen wo man im Blutrausch viele menschen erschießen soll, geht es letzlich darum Gangs oder im Drogenrausch Aliens auszuschalten. Das töten, auch versehentlicherweise, von Zivilisten wird direkt mit der Verfolgung durch die Polizei quittiert. 



> Dieses Machwerk der schlimmsten Kriminalität ist Übelsten Heuchelei, wird so Hochgelobt das es einem schon übel wird bei den Kommentaren hier zu anderen Games wenn es eben um sogenannte Menschenrechte geht.



Naja da ist und bleibt ja dann noch die Frage des Kontext, bzw des eigentlichen Sinns des Spiels. Ich finde schon das es einen Unterschied macht ob ich gezielt Frauen Vergewaltigen soll, oder wie in GTA Missionen auf verschieden Art und Weisen erledigen kann. Bei dem einen ist die Gewalt ganz klar Motivation, bei dem anderen eben nur eine Möglichkeit von vielen. Gelobt wird das Spiel doch wegen der lebendig offenen Spielwetl und der vielen Möglichkeiten die man machen kann innerhalb der virtuellen Welt. 



> GTA ist ein Beispiel dafür wie unsere Gesellschaft und vor allem die Jugend funktioniert, und wie es auch real passiert. Yeah, geiles Spiel , so muss es sein. Brutal, Rücksichtslos und immer der stärkere sein, um es mal Harmlos zu sagen. Ätzend.



Kann man so betrachten, muss man aber nicht. Gerade GTA Online mit Roleplay bietet eine recht interessante Möglichkeit sich interaktiv in eine Rolle einzufüllen und diese mit allen Eventualitäten zu leben. So Spielen neben Gängstern andere wiederum Polizisten und FIB Ermittler welche den Gängstern auf den Pelz rücken. 



> Ja, ich oute mich als GTA Anti Fan. Das Spiel ist schlimmer als eine Atom Bombe. Eine A - Bomb bringt mal ganz schnell ein paar mehrere tausend Menschen um, schlimm genug. GTA verseucht mal ganz schnell zig Millionen Weltweit und verharmlost die Kriminalität, seit mehreren Jahren.
> Halbwertzeit= Unendlich. Vor allem die der Jugend.



Nun ich würde eher sagen das GTA letzlich süffisant und ironisch die reale Welt aufs Korn nimmt. So findet man in allen GTA Teilen Bezug zur Politik in den USA, welche teils sehr witzig aufs Korn genommen wird. Ich tatsächlich bin schon gespannt wie Rockstars die Politik der Trump Ära aufs Korn nehmen wird. 

Letzlich mag es eine Frage des inneren Kompass sein wie man zu einem Spiel steht, aber will hier wirklich jemand die Spiele RapeDay und GTA auf eine Stufe stellen?


----------



## UthaSnake (8. März 2019)

Batze schrieb:


> ... (das ganze Gebrabbel davor)
> Das Spiel ist schlimmer als eine Atom Bombe. Eine A - Bomb bringt mal ganz schnell ein paar mehrere tausend Menschen um, schlimm genug. GTA verseucht mal ganz schnell zig Millionen Weltweit und verharmlost die Kriminalität, seit mehreren Jahren.
> Halbwertzeit= Unendlich. Vor allem die der Jugend.



Ich hab gerade echt länger überlegt was ich dazu schreiben soll und wie man dir zeigen könnte wie daneben dein Vergleich zwischen GTA und der A-Bombe ist, aber wenn du kein Troll bist, dann hat es ebenso auch keinen Sinn einem 13 jährigen die Welt zu erklären.
Und falls du nicht 13 bist, sondern älter - und es klingt so, immerhin hört sich dein Kommentar an als ob du die Jugend in den 70ern quasi miterlebt hättest und ihrem stetigen Untergang bis heute mitverfolgt hast - kopfschüttelnd an deinem Fliesentisch - dann rate ich dir die Grenzen deiner Gedankenreichweite wirklich zu erweitern.


----------



## Frullo (8. März 2019)

Batze schrieb:


> Ja, ich oute mich als GTA Anti Fan. Das Spiel ist schlimmer als eine Atom Bombe. Eine A - Bomb bringt mal ganz schnell ein paar mehrere tausend Menschen um, schlimm genug. GTA verseucht mal ganz schnell zig Millionen Weltweit und verharmlost die Kriminalität, seit mehreren Jahren.
> Halbwertzeit= Unendlich. Vor allem die der Jugend.



Als ich noch klein war, spielte ich mit Playmobil - unter anderem auch mit solchen, die diesem hier ähnlich sahen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schon als Kind kann man seit jeher in die Rolle des "Bösen" schlüpfen. War schon immer so, wird wohl auch immer so sein.


----------



## Ragonik (8. März 2019)

devilsreject schrieb:


> Nun ich würde eher sagen das GTA letzlich süffisant und ironisch die reale Welt aufs Korn nimmt. So findet man in allen GTA Teilen Bezug zur Politik in den USA, welche teils sehr witzig aufs Korn genommen wird. Ich tatsächlich bin schon gespannt wie Rockstars die Politik der Trump Ära aufs Korn nehmen wird.



Also bei manchen Aktionen von Trevor  sehe ich keine so große Ironie wenn er Jonny den Schädel eintritt oder wenn er neben Flyod im Bett aufwacht und Floyd  weint. Auch wenn Rockstar damit hindeuten will das es häusliche Gewalt von Männer gegen Männer gibt oder sogar missbrauch und mehr . Sehe ich darin keine Ironie .

Rockstar schaft es zwar die Grenzen bis zur Spitze zu puschen ... aber was Trevor da so alles macht war schon für mich schon zur hälfte zu viel des Guten.


----------



## Loosa (8. März 2019)

Frullo schrieb:


> Schon als Kind kann man seit jeher in die Rolle des "Bösen" schlüpfen. War schon immer so, wird wohl auch immer so sein.



Spiel ab 4 Jahren <---> Spiel ab 18 Jahren
Die unterschiedliche Bewertung ist nicht grundlos da. Kann man ignorieren, macht argumentativ dann aber wenig Sinn.


----------



## Frullo (8. März 2019)

Loosa schrieb:


> Spiel ab 4 Jahren <---> Spiel ab 18 Jahren
> Die unterschiedliche Bewertung ist nicht grundlos da. Kann man ignorieren, macht argumentativ dann aber wenig Sinn.



Kommt auf das Argument an: Beides, GTA und der Playmobil Bandit, ermöglichen es dem Spieler, in die "moralisch falsche" Rolle zu schlüpfen. In dieser Hinsicht spielt die Altersfreigabe überhaupt keine Rolle.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (8. März 2019)

Ragonik schrieb:


> Also bei manchen Aktionen von Trevor  sehe ich keine so große Ironie wenn er Jonny den Schädel eintritt oder wenn er neben Flyod im Bett aufwacht und Floyd  weint.



An die erste Szene kann ich mich noch gut erinnern. (An die letzte irgendwie nicht mehr)
Das war noch relativ zu Beginn, als man das erste Mal Trevor spielen sollte, oder?
Ich war nämlich in der Szene ziemlich angewidert von Trevor und hatte überhaupt keine Lust darauf, diesen Typen steuern zu müssen.  

Ich versuche mich gerade daran zu erinnern, ob ich in einem Spiel schon einmal mit einer ähnlichen Szene konfrontiert war, die mir aber in dem Moment weniger ausgemacht hat, weil der agierende Charakter vielleicht nicht ganz so ein runtergekommener, psychopathischer Typ wie Trevor war.


----------



## HansHa (8. März 2019)

devilsreject schrieb:


> Trifft sich gut, ich spiele grad GTA 5 zwecks restlicher Erfolge nochmal. Nun GTA hat trotzallem einen ironischen leicht satirischen Touch. Zudem haben Aktionen auch immer Konsequenzen, so wird wenn man wahllos Zivilisten umnietet schnell die Polizei auf den Plan gerufen. Auch in den Missionen geht es ja letzlich darum Verbrecher und zwielichtige Personen auszuschalten. Keine Mission erfordert oder fördert das töten von unschuldigen Personen. Selbst nach Überfällen/Raub Missionen ist es Bestandteile eben auch der Polizei zu entkommen, weil der Coup eben ein Verbrechen war.
> 
> Bei den Trevor Missionen wo man im Blutrausch viele menschen erschießen soll, geht es letzlich darum Gangs oder im Drogenrausch Aliens auszuschalten. Das töten, auch versehentlicherweise, von Zivilisten wird direkt mit der Verfolgung durch die Polizei quittiert.
> 
> ...



Dann nehmen wir doch mal Hitman statt GTA. Die Reihe kommt im normalem Spielbetrieb komplett ohne Humor aus und man spielt einen Auftragsmörder. Das offensichtliche Töten wird zwar theoretisch wie bei GTA mit feindseeligen Wachen bestraft, aber Sinn und Zweck des Spieles sind sowieso nur unbemerkte Morde. Das Spiel selber motivert einen auch noch mit diversen Achievements dazu, besonders kreativ und grausam beim Töten zu sein und belohnt dies dann mit ensprechenden Punkten. Negativer Höhepunkt der Reihe war meiner Meinung nach die sadistische Mission in Absolution, wo jemand sein eigenes Grab schaufeln muss und um sein Leben bettelt.

Wir haben hier also ein Spiel, das sich um die verwerflichste und in allen Ländern der Erde am härtesten sanktionierte Straftat dreht und niemanden interessiert es. Das Spiel wird als völlig normal hingenommen, keinerlei Aufschrei, keine 1000 Seiten Diskussion, keine Forderung nach Verbot.


----------



## Ragonik (8. März 2019)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> An die erste Szene kann ich mich noch gut erinnern. (An die letzte irgendwie nicht mehr)
> .


 
Einfach mal " Grand Theft Auto V [Trevor] Floyd 1 (Spooning)"  eingeben .... da werden auch bestimmt die andere Variationen der Szene angezeigt die nicht toll sind.


----------



## jimi365 (9. März 2019)

Batze schrieb:


> Wieso regt sich eigentlich niemand über GTA auf? Das Spiel bietet alles was es nur an Negativen in der schönen heilen Welt so gibt, schlimmer geht es gar nicht mehr. Ich habe schon vor Jahren schon mal gefragt warum das Spiel nicht auf dem Index landet.
> Schon komisch.



Die USA ist alles aber bestimmt keine heile Welt. GTA ist satireisches, zynisches und sarkastisches Abziehbild der USA. Das Spiel ist nicht umsonst ab 18 in Deutschland. Und der Jugendschutz in Deutschland ist eh ein Witz. Weiß ich aus eigener Erfahrung 


Zu Rape Day: Finde gut das es von Steam gelöscht ist. Wer so ein geisteskrankes "Etwas" entwickelt gehört in die Geschlossene für immer eingewiesen.


----------



## Worrel (9. März 2019)

jimi365 schrieb:


> Die USA ist alles aber bestimmt keine heile Welt. GTA ist satirisches, zynisches und sarkastisches Abziehbild der USA. Das Spiel ist nicht umsonst ab 18 in Deutschland. ...
> 
> Zu Rape Day: Finde gut das es von Steam gelöscht ist. Wer so ein geisteskrankes "Etwas" entwickelt gehört in die Geschlossene für immer eingewiesen.



Fun Frage:
Hast du von dem_ "geisteskranken Etwas" _namens _Rape Day _genug gesehen, um ausschließen zu können, daß das nicht ebenso ein _"satirisches, zynisches und sarkastisches Abziehbild der USA"_ bzgl der Spielinhalte ist?


----------



## jimi365 (9. März 2019)

Worrel schrieb:


> Fun Frage:
> Hast du von dem_ "geisteskranken Etwas" _namens _Rape Day _genug gesehen, um ausschließen zu können, daß das nicht ebenso ein _"satirisches, zynisches und sarkastisches Abziehbild der USA"_ bzgl der Spielinhalte ist?



Fun-Antwort: Nein


----------



## Spiritogre (9. März 2019)

jimi365 schrieb:


> Fun-Antwort: Nein



Also mal wieder Heuchelei und Messen mit zweierlei Maß ... einfach nachplappern was "böse" ist ohne auch nur eine Sekunde mal selbst zu denken.


----------



## Worrel (9. März 2019)

jimi365 schrieb:


> Fun-Antwort: Nein


Dann solltest du deine (vielleicht grundlose?) Verurteilung ggfalls noch einmal überdenken.


----------



## jimi365 (16. März 2019)

Worrel schrieb:


> Dann solltest du deine (vielleicht grundlose?) Verurteilung ggfalls noch einmal überdenken.



Bei Rape Day muss ich bestimmt nix überdenken


----------



## jimi365 (16. März 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Also mal wieder Heuchelei und Messen mit zweierlei Maß ... einfach nachplappern was "böse" ist ohne auch nur eine Sekunde mal selbst zu denken.



Die Heuchelei und das Messen mit zweierlei Maß machst du woran fest?


----------



## Spiritogre (16. März 2019)

jimi365 schrieb:


> Die Heuchelei und das Messen mit zweierlei Maß machst du woran fest?



Weil du über etwa urteilst ohne einen Plan davon zu haben. Aber Hauptsache du kannst dich aufregen.


----------



## jimi365 (20. März 2019)

Worrel schrieb:


> Dann solltest du deine (vielleicht grundlose?) Verurteilung ggfalls noch einmal überdenken.


Okay okay tut mir leid das ich den neusten Spielehit der Gamingindustrie, der es locler flockig mit einem the Witcher 3 aufnehmen kann,  nicht so dolle finde.


----------



## Spiritogre (20. März 2019)

jimi365 schrieb:


> Okay okay tut mir leid das ich den neusten Spielehit der Gamingindustrie, der es locler flockig mit einem the Witcher 3 aufnehmen kann,  nicht so dolle finde.



Niemand findet diese Visual Novel, ein Spiel ist es ja nicht mal, toll. 
Nur hast du eben kein Recht irgendwen als Geisteskrank zu bezeichnen obwohl du den Titel nicht mal kennst und im gleichen Atemzug die Folter in einem GTA 5 zu verharmlosen. DAS ist Heuchelei! Und das habe ich dir vorgeworfen.


----------



## jimi365 (27. März 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Niemand findet diese Visual Novel, ein Spiel ist es ja nicht mal, toll.
> Nur hast du eben kein Recht irgendwen als Geisteskrank zu bezeichnen obwohl du den Titel nicht mal kennst und im gleichen Atemzug die Folter in einem GTA 5 zu verharmlosen. DAS ist Heuchelei! Und das habe ich dir vorgeworfen.


1. Ich nehme mir das Recht trotzdem raus.
2. Die Visual heißt Rape Day. Da sagt einem schon der gesunde Menschenverstand das das nix ist.
3. Und wo habe ich bitte Folter veharmlost?

PS: https://www.bundespruefstelle.de/bp...dizierung-des-online-spiels--rape-day-/134706


----------



## Worrel (27. März 2019)

jimi365 schrieb:


> 2. Die Visual heißt Rape Day. Da sagt einem schon der gesunde Menschenverstand das das nix ist.


Dann hast du sicher auch was gegen Spiele, die _Aufftragskiller, schwerer Autodiebstahl, Schlachtfeld, Glaubensbekenntnis eines Attentäters, Mafia _oder _Weltkrieg _heißen ...?


----------



## Spiritogre (27. März 2019)

jimi365 schrieb:


> 1. Ich nehme mir das Recht trotzdem raus.
> 2. Die Visual heißt Rape Day. Da sagt einem schon der gesunde Menschenverstand das das nix ist.
> 3. Und wo habe ich bitte Folter veharmlost?
> 
> PS: https://www.bundespruefstelle.de/bp...dizierung-des-online-spiels--rape-day-/134706



1. Und ich nehme mir das Recht raus, dir Heuchelei zu unterstellen. 
2. Ah ja, weil 90 Prozent aller Titel generischer Mist sind. Unter einem Herr der Ringe stellst du dir sicher auch Typen mit fünf Ringen an jedem Finger vor.
3. Du hast gesagt GTA ist u.a. Satire und scheint deswegen ja für dich in Ordnung zu sein. Woher weißt du, dass Rape Day keine Satire ist? Du hast NICHTS davon gesehen.


----------



## jimi365 (29. März 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> 1. Und ich nehme mir das Recht raus, dir Heuchelei zu unterstellen.
> 2. Ah ja, weil 90 Prozent aller Titel generischer Mist sind. Unter einem Herr der Ringe stellst du dir sicher auch Typen mit fünf Ringen an jedem Finger vor.
> 3. Du hast gesagt GTA ist u.a. Satire und scheint deswegen ja für dich in Ordnung zu sein. Woher weißt du, dass Rape Day keine Satire ist? Du hast NICHTS davon gesehen.



1,Kannst du gerne tuen
2. Normal oder?
3. Habe nicht gesagt das Folter unter Satire fällt aber egal. Und zu Rape Day muss man nur Google bemühen

PS: Bin jetzt auch raus aus der Diskussion. Du hast deine Meinung zu der "ViSuAl NoVeL" und ich meine. Und Wer sowas wie Rape Day auf ernster Basis hier mit allen Mitteln verteidigt sollte sich ernsthaft Hilfe holen.


----------



## Spiritogre (29. März 2019)

jimi365 schrieb:


> Und Wer sowas wie Rape Day auf ernster Basis hier mit allen Mitteln verteidigt sollte sich ernsthaft Hilfe holen.


Oder du solltest ins Kloster eintreten, wenn du solche enormen Probleme mit fiktiver Gewalt hast.


----------



## Rabowke (29. März 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Oder du solltest ins Kloster eintreten, wenn du solche enormen Probleme mit fiktiver Gewalt hast.


... nun ist doch mal gut.

Man wird sich nie auf einen gemeinsamen Nenner verständigen können, was zum Teil auch gut ist. Wie Loosa schon richtig schrieb, das Spiel wurde indiziert, fertig. Ob man jetzt wiederum diese Regelung bzw. Gesetze gut findet oder nicht, geschenkt. Irgendwann sollte man auch mal einen Cut machen und eben nicht alles im Sinne der Meinungsfreiheit akzeptieren, sondern die Rahmenbedingungen, die wir haben, akzeptieren.


----------



## Spiritogre (29. März 2019)

Rabowke schrieb:


> ... nun ist doch mal gut.
> 
> Man wird sich nie auf einen gemeinsamen Nenner verständigen können, was zum Teil auch gut ist. Wie Loosa schon richtig schrieb, das Spiel wurde indiziert, fertig. Ob man jetzt wiederum diese Regelung bzw. Gesetze gut findet oder nicht, geschenkt. Irgendwann sollte man auch mal einen Cut machen und eben nicht alles im Sinne der Meinungsfreiheit akzeptieren, sondern die Rahmenbedingungen, die wir haben, akzeptieren.



Die Indizierung ist ja überhaupt kein Ding, ich denke auch, dass solche Produkte indiziert gehören. Beschlagnahmung wieder wäre etwas anderes, das ist für mich ganz klar staatliche Zensur. Übrigens egal ob es darum um Gewalt oder Sex geht.


----------



## LOX-TT (29. März 2019)

Ich glaub nicht das Felix den anderen Thread geschlossen hat, damit es hier mit der selben "Diskussion" weiter geht, denk ich zumindest


----------



## Felix Schuetz (29. März 2019)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Ich glaub nicht das Felix den anderen Thread geschlossen hat, damit es hier mit der selben "Diskussion" weiter geht, denk ich zumindest


Kommt auf das Niveau an.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (29. März 2019)

FelixSchuetz schrieb:


> Kommt auf das Niveau an.


Und ob noch genug Popcorn bereit steht. ^^

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Worrel (29. März 2019)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Und ob noch genug Popcorn bereit steht. ^^





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chris107B (29. März 2019)

Massenmorde sind erlaubt, Vergewaltigungen jedoch nicht

In Ego-Shootern kann man massenweise Gegner erschießen, abstechen, erschlagen, anzünden, in die Luft jagen oder auf sonstige Art und Weise brutal ausschalten. Darüber beschwert sich niemand. Über Vergewaltigungen regt man sich auf.

Mord wird nach dem deutschen Strafgesetzbuch mit lebenslanger Freiheitsstrafe geahndet, egal ob man jemanden vor dem Umbringen einsperrt, foltert, vergewaltigt etc. oder nicht. Mord aus Habgier und Mord nach einer Vergewaltigung stehen nach dem deutschen Strafgesetz auf gleicher Ebene und werden gleich behandelt.

Warum also plötzlich die Ungleichbehandlung bei der Bewertung von Computerspielen? In Spielen wie z.B. Assassins Creed kann man jemanden bestehlen und ihn anschließend töten. Nach dem deutschen Strafgesetzbuch jedenfalls wird Vergewaltigung weniger streng bestraft als Mord.

Es ist wohl ziemlich gleichgültig, ob jemand in einem Spiel vor dem Umbringen in eine Falle gelockt, entführt, gefoltert, bestohlen, ausgeraubt oder sonst schlecht behandelt wird oder ob im Spiel vor dem Umbringen eine Vergewaltigung stattfindet.

Die Diskussion wird somit vordergründig emotionell geführt. Man entfernt sich von der Sachebene.

Die BPjM gräbt einen veraltet anmutenden Straftatbestand aus. Der deutsche Gesetzgeber sollte reagieren und den nicht mehr ganz zeitgemäß wirkenden Paragrafen über die Gewaltpornografie aus dem Strafgesetzbuch streichen oder einer eingehenden Überarbeitung unterziehen.

Filme mit Dustin Hoffman (Wer Gewalt sät) oder von Alfred Hitchcock (Frenzy) enthalten entsprechende Szenen und wurden nicht indiziert. Plötzlich regt sich der Unmut.


----------



## Loosa (29. März 2019)

Chris107B schrieb:


> Mord wird nach dem deutschen Strafgesetzbuch mit lebenslanger Freiheitsstrafe geahndet, egal ob man jemanden vor dem Umbringen einsperrt, foltert, vergewaltigt etc. oder nicht. Mord aus Habgier und Mord nach einer Vergewaltigung stehen nach dem deutschen Strafgesetz auf gleicher Ebene und werden gleich behandelt.
> 
> [...]
> 
> Filme mit Dustin Hoffman (Wer Gewalt sät) oder von Alfred Hitchcock (Frenzy) enthalten entsprechende Szenen und wurden nicht indiziert. Plötzlich regt sich der Unmut.



Du lässt dabei nur den Kontext vollkommen außer acht. Und der macht nunmal den Unterschied aus.

Gewaltdarstellung hat seinen eigenen § 131:
_"Eine Schrift die grausame oder sonst unmenschliche Gewalttätigkeiten gegen Menschen oder menschenähnliche Wesen in einer Art schildert, die eine *Verherrlichung oder Verharmlosung* solcher Gewalttätigkeiten ausdrückt oder die das Grausame oder Unmenschliche des Vorgangs in einer die *Menschenwürde verletzenden* Weise darstellt[...]"_

Kontext. 

Assassin's Creed gehört offensichtlich nicht dazu. Mit seiner USK-Einstufung sogar deutlich von dieser Schwelle entfernt.



> Die BPjM gräbt einen geradezu mittelalterlichen Straftatbestand aus.



Hmm, der Straftatbestand ist von 2004 und wurde 2015 zuletzt angepasst. Ist also schon recht modern. Davor handelte er nur von Prostitution und verletztem Schamgefühl.
(edit: aber vielleicht gab es dazu früher einen anderen Artikel? Jedenfalls gibt es auch eine Kriminalitätsstatistik von 2003)


----------



## Chris107B (29. März 2019)

BPjM entscheidet aus dem Bauch heraus

Raubmorde in Videospielen werden gestattet, Sexualmorde jedoch nicht. 
Dies erscheint nicht gerade logisch-deduktiv im Hinblick auf die Gesetzeslage in Deutschland.

In Assassins Creed z.B. kann man massenweise Leute umbringen, um ihnen anschließend ihr Geld und ihre sonstigen Habseligkeiten abzunehmen und sich zu bereichern. Nach § 211 StGB stehen Morde aus Habgier sowie Lust- und Sexualmorde auf gleicher Ebene. Der Gesetzgeber macht hier keinen Unterschied.

Wer Raubmorde in Videospielen erlaubt, muss auch Sexualmorde in Videospielen erlauben.

Nur sollte man in einem Spiel für Sexualmorde auch Konsequenzen ausgesetzt sein, z.B. der Rache eines Angehörigen, polizeilicher Verfolgung, Punkteabzug etc.

Allerdings kann auch die Übertreibung in der Gewaltdarstellung einen Denkprozess beim Spieler auslösen, der darauf hinausläuft, Vergewaltigungen als etwas Verwerfliches anzusehen. Man kommt sozusagen beim Spielen zum gedanklichen Schluss, dass Vergewaltigungen, noch dazu wenn man diese als eine Art Wettbewerb betreibt, etwas besonders Abstoßendes sind.


----------



## kaepteniglo (30. März 2019)

Die BPjM kann erst in Aktion treten, wenn keine USK Freigabe erfolgt ist.

Solange die USK ein Spiel, nach aktueller Regelung, eingestuft hat, hat es seine Freigabe oder eben auch nicht. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Worrel (30. März 2019)

Chris107B schrieb:


> In Assassins Creed z.B. kann man massenweise Leute umbringen, um ihnen anschließend ihr Geld und ihre sonstigen Habseligkeiten abzunehmen und sich zu bereichern. Nach § 211 StGB stehen Morde aus Habgier sowie Lust- und Sexualmorde auf gleicher Ebene.


Da ich momentan _Assassin's Creed: Liberation _spiele, hier mal eine kleine Gegenüberstellung:

Schatzkiste looten: +750 Pfund
Handelsschiff losschicken: +4500 Pfund
Jemanden umbringen und ausrauben: 20 Pfund

Also wer in AC jemanden umbringt, um sich zu bereichern, hat einige Grundprinzipien des Spiels nicht verstanden.

Da tötet man, weil 
- man die Templer bekämpft und das eben Personen sind, die die Templer bedeutend unterstützen oder Mitglieder sind.
- man entdeckt wurde
- es im Questlog verlangt wird

... aber garantiert nicht zum Geldfarmen. Da sind die jeweils ~4 Sekunden zum Looten beim Weg zum nächsten Ziel besser angelegt.


----------



## Chris107B (30. März 2019)

Indizierung  von "Rape Day" durch die BPjM steht auf äußerst wackligen Beinen!

Rechtlich gesehen unterscheidet sich ein Sexualmord nicht von einem Raubmord.

Das Grundprinzip von Assassins Creed  z.B. besteht darin, Missionen zu erfüllen, die durchaus anspruchsvoll werden können. Für anspruchsvollere Missionen braucht man häufig eine bessere Bewaffnung. Neue und bessere Waffen kann ich mir in Assassins Creed nur kaufen, wenn ich genug Geld habe. Geld bekomme ich entweder durch Stehlen, Ausrauben oder Plündern von Schatzkisten, wobei ich vor der Plünderung häufig eine Vielzahl an Gegnern erledigen muss.

In Assassins Creed begeht man das ganze Spiel hindurch Raubmorde. Ähnlich auch in Tomb Raider oder Kingdom Come. 

§ 211 StGB macht keinen Unterschied zwischen Raubmord und Sexualmord. 

Anstatt logisch-deduktiv aus den bestehenden Gesetzen die entsprechenden Schlüsse zu ziehen, trifft die BPjM  eine Entscheidung, die sich als eher emotionell, oberflächlich und vordergründig darstellt.


----------



## Chris107B (30. März 2019)

Stellen sich zwar die Ausgeraubten und Getöteten in Assassins Creed meist als Angehörige einer gegnerischen Partei, Armee, Verbrecherorganisation etc. dar, so ist es doch z.B. bei GTA V so, dass man massenweise Polizisten ermorden kann, etwa nachdem man einen Juwelierladen ausgeraubt hat.


----------



## Spiritogre (30. März 2019)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Die BPjM kann erst in Aktion treten, wenn keine USK Freigabe erfolgt ist.
> 
> Solange die USK ein Spiel, nach aktueller Regelung, eingestuft hat, hat es seine Freigabe oder eben auch nicht.



Scheinbar gibt es da Einschränkungen, denn sonst wäre Rape Day ja nicht indiziert worden. Ich nehme an, Spiele / Filme etc die nicht der USK vorgelegt werden, etwa weil sie hierzulande gar nicht erscheinen, können dennoch indiziert werden. 
War das nicht bei Gears of War (2) genauso?


----------



## HansHa (30. März 2019)

18 Seiten? Und das hier? Jeden Tag ein Rape Day Thread und PcGames wird die Weltherrschaft an sich reißen


----------



## Worrel (30. März 2019)

HansHa schrieb:


> 18 Seiten? Und das hier? Jeden Tag ein Rape Day Thread und PcGames wird die Weltherrschaft an sich reißen





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chris107B (1. April 2019)

Sturm im Wasserglas!

Was da einige Moralisten und ewiggestrige Scharfmacher im Zusammenhang mit dem Spiel Rape Day aufführen, ist wirklich erschütternd. Die barocken Puritanisten verblassen in Anbetracht der Kampagne gegen das Spiel zu Statisten.

Angesichts massenhaft ermordeter Polizisten in GTA V kann die illustre Gesellschaft ruhig schlafen. 
An Vergewaltigungen erhitzen sich die Gemüter.

Da sträuben sich einem die Haare. Da rollt es einem die Zehennägel nach oben. Da wachsen einem die Grausbirnen.


----------



## Frullo (1. April 2019)

Chris107B schrieb:


> An Vergewaltigungen erhitzen sich die Gemüter.



Bin etwas verblüfft, dass Dich das jetzt derart... überrascht oder empört - während es (zumindest mich) doch eigentlich recht natürlich anmutet:

Die Tötung eines anderen Menschen kann in vielen Fällen mit einer moralischen Rechtfertigung versehen werden: Vergeltung, Rache, Krieg, Selbstverteidigung, Notwehr, Überlebenskampf...

Vergewaltigung könnte maximal eine moralische Rechtfertigung innehaben: Fortpflanzung. Aber die hat sie wohl in einer verschwindend geringen Menge. In den meisten Fällen ist die Rechtfertigung absolut amoralisch und anarchistisch: Meine Bedürfnisse (inklusive meinem Vergnügen) gehen vor den Bedürfnissen aller anderen, koste es, was es wolle.

Hinzu kommt die Komponente der Sexualität. Diese ist die urtümlichste Form von Vergnügen, die wir Menschen kennen. Sie entspringt einem natürlichen Trieb und ist daher tief in unserer "Funktionsweise" verankert, ist aber nicht darauf beschränkt. Sexuelles Vergnügen ist nicht nur körperlich, sondern auch geistig. Daher stellt "erzwungenes Vergnügen", geistig gesehen, eine extreme Form der Perversion dar.

TLDR: Klar ist Mord vor dem Gesetz schlimmer als Vergewaltigung, denn Mord ist endgültig. Das Opfer eines Mordes kann keine wie auch immer geartete Wiedergutmachung des an ihm begangenen Verbrechens erfahren. Aber das Töten eines anderen Menschen kann tatsächlich moralisch gerechtfertigt sein. Vergewaltigung nicht.


----------



## Chris107B (1. April 2019)

BPjM soll sich bitte an den Gesetzen orientieren ...

und nicht irgendwelche Entscheidungen nach Gefühl oder Gutdünken treffen.

In Tomb Raider z.B. kann man Gegner mit Brandpfeilen in Flammen aufgehen lassen, sodass die Opfer im Todeskampf schreiend umherlaufen und qualvoll sterben. 

Das Grundprinzip von GTA V etwa besteht darin, sich mit Raub in den Besitz von Geld oder sonstigen Wertsachen zu bringen. Zu diesem Zweck kann man in GTA V massenweise Polizisten und sonstiges Sicherheitspersonal ermorden. Man begeht somit das ganze Spiel von GTA V hindurch Raubmorde.

§ 211 StGB macht keinen Unterschied zwischen Raubmord und Sexualmord. Beide Mordarten stehen nach deutschem Gesetz auf gleicher Ebene. Warum also werden, was Computerspiele anbetrifft, Sexualmorde anders behandelt als Raubmorde?

Wer in Computerspielen Raubmorde gestattet, der muss auch Sexualmorde in Computerspielen erlauben.

Und das Anzünden von Gegnern, wie dies z.B. in Tomb Raider oder Far Cry der Fall sein kann, ist auch nicht gerade zimperlich.

Wer Vergewaltigung strenger behandelt als Mord, der entfernt sich vom Anspruch, rechtsstaatlich zu handeln und zu urteilen.


----------



## kaepteniglo (1. April 2019)

Chris107B schrieb:


> BPjM soll sich bitte an den Gesetzen orientieren ...
> 
> und nicht irgendwelche Entscheidungen nach Gefühl oder Gutdünken treffen.



Das macht die BPjM schon. Aber wenn ein Spiel die USK-Freigabe hat, wie GTA V, kann und wird die BPjM nichts machen.


----------



## Chris107B (1. April 2019)

GTA V, Assassins Creed, Far Cry, Tomb Raider etc. sind unbedenklich.

Meine Absicht hier ist es nicht, Spiele wie z.B. GTA V oder ähnliche Spiele, plötzlich aus dem Verkehr zu ziehen. Dies wäre unzeitgemäß sittenstreng.

Es geht mir darum aufzuzeigen, dass man Vergewaltigung nicht strenger behandeln darf als Mord.


----------



## kaepteniglo (1. April 2019)

Dann hätten die Entwickler / Publisher das Spiel der USK zur Prüfung vorlegen sollen. 

Wenn es da eingestuft worden wäre, hätte die BPjM auch nichts mehr machen können.


----------



## HansHa (1. April 2019)

Chris107B schrieb:


> Es geht mir darum aufzuzeigen, dass man Vergewaltigung nicht strenger behandeln darf als Mord.


Das ist bei viele hier wohl so eine Bauchgefühl Sache, die sich gar nicht rational begründen lässt. Hitman mit teils sadistischen Auftragsmorden ist völlig ok und salonfähig, Rape Day ist böse, weil ist so.


----------



## Chris107B (9. November 2020)

Ich habe eine Gratis-Version des Spiels gespielt und bin dabei zum gedanklichen Schluss gekommen, dass Vergewaltigungen und Sexualmorde etwas besonders Verwerfliches und Abscheuliches sind. Die Konfrontation mit dem Spiel hat bei mir also den Effekt der Abschreckung, was Sexual-Delikte anbelangt, erzeugt. Aus diesem Grund stehe ich der Ansicht der BpJM, das Spiel erfülle den Tatbestand der Gewaltpornografie, kritisch gegenüber.


----------



## Rabowke (9. November 2020)

Chris107B schrieb:


> Ich habe eine Gratis-Version des Spiels gespielt und bin dabei zum gedanklichen Schluss gekommen, dass Vergewaltigungen und Sexualmorde etwas besonders Verwerfliches und Abscheuliches sind. Die Konfrontation mit dem Spiel hat bei mir also den Effekt der Abschreckung, was Sexual-Delikte anbelangt, erzeugt. Aus diesem Grund stehe ich der Ansicht der BpJM, das Spiel erfülle den Tatbestand der Gewaltpornografie, kritisch gegenüber.


Davon ab, dass der Thread hier über ein Jahr alt ist: was genau willst du uns damit sagen?

Ich komme gerade nicht dahinter was der tiefere Sinn dieser Aussage ist?!

Findest du das Spiel jetzt abstoßend, meckerst aber darüber dass die BpJM das genau so sieht? Ich stehe gerade auf dem Schlauch ...


----------



## MichaelG (9. November 2020)

Dazu brauche ich kein Spiel um zu dem Schluß zu kommen. Ich halte ein Verbot des Spiels für angemessen und richtig.


----------



## McTrevor (9. November 2020)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Dazu brauche ich kein Spiel um zu dem Schluß zu kommen. Ich halte ein Verbot des Spiels für angemessen und richtig.



Genau. Für solche Fantasien empfängliche Menschen werden auch anders auf das Spiel reagieren als Normalos.


----------



## Chris107B (9. November 2020)

Offensichtlich bist du etwas schwer von Begriff. Also nochmals: Das Spiel hat bei mir keine andere als eine ablehnende Haltung gegenüber Sexualdelikten ausgelöst. Das war vor dem Spiel so und so ist es auch nach wie vor. Somit stellt sich die Frage, ob das Verbot des Spiels wirklich notwendig war bzw ist.


----------



## LOX-TT (9. November 2020)

Chris107B schrieb:


> Offensichtlich bist du etwas schwer von Begriff. Also nochmals: Das Spiel hat bei mir keine andere als eine ablehnende Haltung gegenüber Sexualdelikten ausgelöst. Das war vor dem Spiel so und so ist es auch nach wie vor. Somit stellt sich die Frage, ob das Verbot des Spiels wirklich notwendig war bzw ist.



was denn das für ne doofe Logik. Ich war schon vorher ablehnend gegenüber Raserei, soweit stellt sich die Frage ob ein Tempolimit in der 30er Zone wirklich notwendig war oder ist ....  

gleicher Unsinn


----------



## Chris107B (9. November 2020)

Das Spiel nicht für Jugendliche freizugeben, halte ich für richtig. Ich frage mich nur, ob es wirklich notwendig ist, ein generelles Verbot des Spiel, also auch für Erwachsene, zu erlassen.


----------



## Loosa (10. November 2020)

Chris107B schrieb:


> Das Spiel nicht für Jugendliche freizugeben, halte ich für richtig. Ich frage mich nur, ob es wirklich notwendig ist, ein generelles Verbot des Spiel, also auch für Erwachsene, zu erlassen.



Ja, ist es. Es verstößt schlichtweg gegen das Gesetz. 
Ändere die Gesetzeslage in Bezug auf Gewaltpornographie, dann kann man es Erwachsenen zugänglich machen.

Über den Paragraf mag man diskutieren. Aber ich sehe keinerlei Ansätze einer Bürgerrechtsbewegung das zu erstreiten.
Du hast letztes Jahr schon die hanebüchendsten Argumente gebracht. So kontrovers hier oft diskutiert wird, aber diese Diskussion schlief aus gutem Grund ein. Auch bei sowas ist irgendwann die Luft raus. Bei, ich wiederhole mich, glasklarer Gesetzeslage.

Irgendwas muss dich an der Thematik aber wirklich beschäftigen, dass du jetzt mit so'nem Thread-Nekro daher kommst. Kurios, dass das nahezu alle deine Beiträge hier im Forum sind.
Ich denke der Gaul kann dann auch wieder beerdigt werden.


----------



## MichaelG (10. November 2020)

Welcher normal Tickende interessiert sich überhaupt für so ein Machwerk?


----------



## Worrel (10. November 2020)

Loosa schrieb:


> Ja, ist es. Es verstößt schlichtweg gegen das Gesetz.


"Warum ist das denn verboten?" - "Weil's im Gesetz steht." ist argumentativ gesehen relativ schwach. Es gibt ja auch Gesetze, die man mit guten Gründen kritisieren kann (zB die Art der GEZ oder du Ungleichbehandlung von Cannabis und Alkohol).
Zugegebenermaßen fällt mir kein guter Grund ein, wieso man die Gesetze, die die Darstellung von gewaltverherrlichenden Vergewaltigungsphantasien betreffen, lockern sollte.


----------



## Wamboland (10. November 2020)

Worrel schrieb:


> "Warum ist das denn verboten?" - "Weil's im Gesetz steht." ist argumentativ gesehen relativ schwach. Es gibt ja auch Gesetze, die man mit guten Gründen kritisieren kann (zB die Art der GEZ oder du Ungleichbehandlung von Cannabis und Alkohol).
> Zugegebenermaßen fällt mir kein guter Grund ein, wieso man die Gesetze, die die Darstellung von gewaltverherrlichenden Vergewaltigungsphantasien betreffen, lockern sollte.



Vielleicht falls es Studien gäbe, die zeigen würden, das solche Spiele die reale Ausübung dieser Fantasien reduzieren kann?  

Kann ein Mod das hier mal sperren? - Warum wird so ein alter Thread eigentlich wiederbelebt? o.O

Das "Spiel" ist eh schlecht was ich so gelesen habe. Ich bin gar kein Fan von Rape stuff und sowas, daher hab ich es mir nicht angesehen. Da ich aber generell schon recht viele Adult Games gezockt habe, habe ich es natürlich im Forum gesehen und da mal in den Thread geschaut um zu sehen was so abgeht. 

In DE (auf Steam) werden aber auch gute Adult Games gesperrt, ohne das es Sinn macht, weil vergleichbare Spiele weiterhin verfügbar sind. Meist vermutlich weil sie etwas erfolgreicher sind und dann auffallen.


----------



## Rabowke (10. November 2020)

"Leider" dürfen wir keine News-Threads sperren ... das hätte ich bereits sonst schon mehrfach machen wollen.


----------



## Worrel (10. November 2020)

Wamboland schrieb:


> Vielleicht falls es Studien gäbe, die zeigen würden, das solche Spiele die reale Ausübung dieser Fantasien reduzieren kann?


Gutes Argument - allerdings:

Um in einer solchen Studie die Gesellschaft abbilden zu können, müßte man auch diejenigen in relevantem Maße mit testen, die durch solche Spiele getriggert würden, Gewaltverbrechen zu verüben. Ich weiß nicht, wie realistisch es ist, daß diese sich im realistischen Verhältnis in der Testgruppe befinden.


----------

